# Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio



## Fogonazo

*Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio*

Este apunte es un intento por explicar como se calcula y lleva a la práctica una fuente de alimentación para un equipo de audio *“Decente”*

Como datos debemos conocer que y cuanto consume nuestra “Cosa amplificadora”, esos datos las sacarán de los datos del esquema propuesto.
Que seria el voltaje necesario y que corriente en Amperes consume a máxima potencia.

Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa tipo “AB” que posee un rendimiento de un 60%.
60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.

Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar *200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W*, este es un calculo *“Realista”* ya que en realidad la etapa posee un rendimiento inferior al propuesto, pero se compensa con que el programa musical nunca tomara de la fuente la totalidad de la potencia teórica de las etapas, aunque la etapa este trabajando a máximo no llegara a entregar los 100 W en forma continua por las propias variaciones de la música, incluso reproduciendo “Trash Metal”.

Hasta ahora sabemos que vamos a necesitar un transformador de unos 280W (Mínimo), pero si ponemos de más no importa, sin exagerar por supuesto.

En este momento necesitamos conocer el voltaje de alimentación de las etapas para completar el cálculo del transformador necesario.

El transformador se calcula (Suponiendo una fuente partida) con la formula:

*Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V *

*Donde*
*Va* : Voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador
*Vc* : Voltaje deseado de continua
*1,4142* : Redondeo de √2
*1,4 V* : Caída de tensión sobre el rectificador principal

Suponiendo que necesitemos una fuente de +- 45V (90V)
Las cuentas deberían dar algo así

*Va =* (90 / 1,4142) + 1,4 = 63,64 + 1,4 = *65 VCA *

Como la fuente es partida, esta tensión deberá poseer una derivación en su punto medio, lo que nos dará un transformador de *32,5 - 0 - 32,5 Vca*.

¿Y de cuantos amperes? Hacia allá vamos.

Dijimos que necesitamos una potencia de *280W* y acabamos de calcular la tensión 65V.

Aplicando el principio de Arquímedes que decía que 

*W = V * I*

Donde:
*W =* Potencia
*V =* Tensión
*I = * Intensidad

*W =* V * I  o lo que es lo mismo *I = W / V* nos da que necesitamos

I = 280 W / 65 V = *4,3 A*

Hasta aquí tenemos el transformador, que sería de 65Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 4,3A,  pero para la fuente falta bastante.

Para el cálculo de los diodos (o puente rectificador) la primera idea seria un puente de 5 A (Mala idea) 

Comentario descolgado:
¡ Pero! si mis placas consumen 4,3 A y yo le coloco un puente de 5 A, me sobran 0,7 A 

Eso es lo que consumen tus placas, pero entre las placas y el rectificador van unos cositos negros (condensadores), que son los que alisan lo que entrega el rectificador estos hay que mantenerlos permanentemente en carga, sino la etapa de potencia se apaga y nos quedamos sin música.
Como esos cositos negros se cargan al mismo tiempo que por el otro lado se están descargando hacia las placas, consumen una corriente instantánea muy superior a la nominal de salida durante el pico de los semiciclos del transformador.

Aquí estoy mareado.

En un momento, el rectificador provee la corriente de funcionamiento de las placas y la corriente necesaria para reponer la carga del condensador perdida durante el tiempo en que la tensión de la onda es inferior a la tensión acumulada en el condensador.

Lo cual es mucho mayor que la corriente nominal.
Si no fuera alérgico a las formulas pondría el calculo de la corriente instantánea, pero digamos que se puede considerar como el 3 veces la corriente nominal, resumiendo necesitamos un rectificador de unos 12 A o mejor 15 A

Esta es la forma de onda que “Va” a los condensadores, como se ve presenta picos y valles, durante el segmento de “Crecimiento”, el rectificador esta soportando la re-carga del condensador además del propio consumo de las etapas amplificadoras



Y esta es la tensión sobre los condensadores, la rampa de descenso se produce durante la parte en que la tensión del transformador pasa por un valle



La altura de estas crestas y rampas son las que dan en definitiva la tensión de rizado

Y ahora tenemos un transformador de 280 W y 65 Vca con toma central y un rectificador de 12 A, lo cual todavía no sirve para nada porque a la salida del transformador-rectificador tenemos una onda con forma de ½ seno y una frecuencia de 100 o 120 Hz. (Depende del país).

Necesitamos “Filtrar” esta onda para que se asemeje lo mas posible a una tensión continua con la que alimentar nuestras placas de potencia.

Como ya se estarán imaginando, hay que hacer mas cálculos.

Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:

*C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )*

*Donde: *
*C: *Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
*I: *es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
*F: *es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
*2 *es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación, la señal  rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será 2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
*Vr:* es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.

Esta es una formula práctica, la formula real para el calculo fino de capacidad necesaria es “Insufrible”

Para nuestro caso: 

Debemos calcular el consumo de corriente de cada rama, para lo cual podemos estimar que cada rama va a proveer la mitad de la potencia total, es decir *140W c/u (280W/2)*, sobre la tensión de esa rama (45V), es decir 140W / 45Vcc ≈ *3,12 A*,  con este valor ahora calcularemos la capacidad necesaria de filtrado.

Un valor de rizado muy bueno será del 3%  a 5%.
Uno bueno puede llegar al 7%.
Uno regular puede llegar al 10%

En esta aplicación, vamos a tomar un valor del *4%*  que estaría dentro de “Muy bueno”

Aplicando la formula anterior *C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )*

*Donde: *
*Vr* (Rizado admisible) = *4%* de la tensión de la rama de la fuente = *45 V * (4 / 100)*

*I = 3,12 A *
*F = 50 HZ* (F = 60 Hz para el resto del mundo)
*Vr = 45 V * (4 / 100 %) = 1,8 V * 
*C = 3,12 A /  (2 * 50 HZ * 1,8 V )* 
*C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) *
*Aplicando los valores*
*C = 3,12A / (2 * 50 * 1,8V)*
*C = *0,01733 Faradios = *17300 uF*

Posibilidad de agrupar capacitores para lograr el total necesario con valores comerciales:
2 * 10000 uF = 20000 uF
4 * 4700 uF = 18800 uF
8 * 2200 uF= 17600 uF

¿Y qué opción me conviene más de las 3 posibilidades?

En realidad lo más conveniente sería colocar 8 condensadores de 2200 uF

¿Y por que?, si da menos que el calculo, ¿Y pa´que tanto capacitore? Si con 2 de 10000 uF tengo de sobra.

Porque el circuito de un condensador “Real” es una serie formada por 3 elementos, una resistencia de muy bajo valor, una bobina también de muy bajo valor y el condensador en si (R + L + C)

El total de capacidad de un conjunto de condensadores conectados en paralelo es igual a la suma de las capacidades individuales.
Pero los componentes inductivos y resistivos no se suman de esta forma, se aplica la formulita del paralelo para estos.

Para la impedancia:
1 / L = 1/ L1 + 1 / L2 . . . . . .

Para la resistencia:
1 / R  = 1 / R1 + 1/ R2 . . . . . .

Si le diéramos valores numéricos a estas 2 últimas formulas veríamos que tanto la resistencia como la inductancia disminuyen al colocarlos en paralelo.

Como bien calculo Confucio, (inventor del electrón), si coloco condensadores en paralelo (como filtros) a igual capacidad con mayor cantidad, mejor rendimiento.

Existe otra formula práctica para estimar el valor de los condensador y es la de colocar *2200uF* por cada *Amper de consumo*, para este caso:  *C = 3,12 A * 2200 uF ≈ 6600 uF.*

Valor que haciendo el cálculo inverso nos daría un rizado del 5% aproximadamente 
Esto funciona aceptablemente para aproximaciones gruesas.

Si se piensan que ya terminamos con la fuente van por mal camino, se están dejando tentar por “El lado oscuro”


----------



## Fogonazo

*Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio*

*Parte II*

Ahora viene armar todo.

Otra pregunta descolgada
¿Y si ya tengo los valores de todo, voy a la tienda los compro, conecto el soldador y armo todo?

*Negativo*
Hay que seguir pensando, ahora viene la parte en que muchos meten la pata, (Se equivocan)

Existe un interesante efecto sobre todo en las fuentes de potencia que se llama “resistencia o lazo de retorno” y es la resistencia del conductor que retorna a la fuente las corrientes de alimentación, esta resistencia podría quedar en serie con las tierras de la señal de entrada produciendo una bonita realimentación positiva (Y esto es muy, muy malo).

Si *NO* combatimos este efecto nos puede complicar la existencia produciendo oscilaciones, realimentaciones indebidas, zumbidos e infinidad de cosas raras.

Vamos a hacer algunas cuentitas:
Suponiendo que conectamos el retorno de parlantes al punto medio de nuestra fuente con un conductor de 2,00 mm² (Que no es poco) posee una resistencia de 1,57 Ω¡ cada 100 m, suponiendo que nuestra conexión es de 10 Cm nos da una resistencia y que el mismo cable pone a tierra la entrada de audio de las placas.

*R = * (1,57 Ω *0.1) /100
*R = *0,00157 Ω

Comentario descolgado: “pero esa resistencia es muy baja”, no molesta a nadie

Veamos si esto es así
Teníamos un amplificador de 100 W por canal (Sobre una impedancia de carga de 8 Ω)
Si tenemos que la formula de potencia es *W = V * I*

Donde:
*W =* Potencia
*I =* Intensidad que circula por la carga
*V =* Tensión sobre la carga

Y que *I =  V / R*
Acomodamos un poco y llegamos a que *W = I² * R*
Si seguimos acomodando *I = √ (W / R)*
Si le damos valores I = √ (100 W / 8 Ω) *I = 3,53 A*
Donde los *8 Ω*; se suponen sean del parlante

Ahora consultamos al Sr. Ohm para verificar la caída de tensión sobre nuestros 10 Cm de cable grueso (2 mm²)
*V = R * I*
Dando los correspondientes valores
*V =* 0,00157 Ω * 3,53 A
*V =* 0,00555, redondeando *5.5mV*

Estos 5.5 mV se sumarán o restarán en forma dinámica con nuestra señal de audio produciendo toda clase de desarreglos y/o oscilaciones.

Si nuestro amplificador trabaja con una señal de entrada de 1000 mV para máxima potencia y le agregamos 5.5mV de “Ruido” indeseable a esa señal, automáticamente se convierte en una “porquería”

Y estamos hablando de 10 Cm de cable grueso, en caso de cable mas fino y/o más largo imaginen que puede llegar a resultar.
Uno de los efectos habituales de esta realimentación indeseable es el famoso BLUP!, BLUP!, BLUP!, BLUP! Que más de uno habrá escuchado en algún momento en su amplificador

Este sería el esquema de una fuente “Real” pero mal armada permitiendo que se forme una red de resistencias de retorno.

​
¿Y como se combate eso?

*“Con prolijidad” ¡ Mira que difícil ¡*

La gracia de resolver esto radica en que no exista o sea ínfima la resistencia de retorno, para lo cual se forman esquemas de retorno de convergencia a un solo punto.
Y en este punto convergen:
El punto medio del transformador.
El polo correspondiente de los condensadores de filtro.
El retorno de los parlantes.
La GND de las placas.
La GND de entrada de audio.

Esta es la misma fuente “real” pero bien armada formando una *estrella* con los retornos y alimentaciones.



Un esquema mas "Realista de nuestra Fuente", con entradas y salidas incluidas



​
*Un detalle importante:* Para lograr que "El punto estrella" cumpla bien con su cometido, este debe ser el único que se conecte al chasis del equipo, así que OJO al piojo con las fichas de entrada, estas deben estar *AISLADAS* del chasis.

Y esta es una fuente "Real", bien armada y con componentes reales, noten como se "Armo" el punto "Estrella" y para garantizar baja resistencia se emplearon barras de cobre.

Mediante esta configuración las resistencias “Parásitas” o de “Retorno” dejan de ser importantes y no afectan a la señal de audio entrante

Este punto conviene que este aislado del chasis del equipo mediante una resistencia de bajo valor, (10 a 22 Ω ), esta resistencia se aplica para evitar que las tensiones inducidas sobre la chapa del gabinete por el transformador de potencia puedan llegar a perjudicar el funcionamiento.

Durante las pruebas del equipo se vera si la dichosa resistencia se queda o será puenteada, esto se determinara de acuerdo al mejor comportamiento, si anda bien con la resistencia se la deja, si no se la puentea.

Algunos equipos comerciales traen incorporado un conmutador que intercala o no la dichosa resistencia de acuerdo al efecto.



_*Foto donación (Sin consentimiento) de *_*@ezavalla*

*Otra conexión estrella, pero en una fuente doble*

**

*




*​


Y esta es una fuente "Real", bien armada y con componentes reales, noten como se "Armo" el punto "Estrella" y para garantizar baja resistencia se emplearon barras de cobre.

Otra fuente bien armada con interconexión mediante una planchuela masiva de cobre.

Y después de todo esto, ¿Como se yo que el rizado quedo de acuerdo a los cálculos?

Aquí una pregunta interesante:
¿Como medir una componente alterna montada sobre una tensión continua de valor mucho mayor que esta?

Con nuestro infaltable colaborador el multímetro.

Pero, el 99,99% de los multímetros medirán cualquier cosa si intentamos hacerlo en forma directa.

El método a aplicar consiste en intercalar entre la punta de prueba del multímetro (+) y el punto a medir un condensador de 220 o 470nF de poliéster, este artilugio solo dejara pasar al multímetro la componente alterna que es la que deseamos medir, si la fuente esta sin “Consumo” lo lógico seria que no tuviéramos medida alguna de rizado.
La tensión residual “Rizado” aparece al estar la fuente a plena carga y si todo anduvo bien el valor deberá estar próximo al que propusimos en un principio, 3% o 1,35Vca (para nuestro caso).

Este también puede ser un excelente método para verificar una fuente que ya esta funcionando o una fuente de la cual se desconfía por ser algo vieja.

Los electrolíticos tienden a envejecer y perder buena parte de sus características con el tiempo, además de ser sensibles a la humedad ambiente.

Si nuestra medición da una componente alterna del orden de 5 a 7% del valor de la fuente las cosas andan bien, si da mas, puede ser que se halla degradado algún electrolítico o simplemente que le falte filtrado, en este caso habrá que agregar algunos miles de uF y/o reemplazar electrolíticos.

Parte III

Digamos BASTA al sadismo en contra de nuestras fuentes de alimetación 

Tenemos armada y comprobada nuestra fuente de alimentación. Pero notamos un detalle, cuando la encendemos salta el termo-magnético y se queda la casa sin electricidad, ¿Qué hice mal?

En realidad nada.
Aplicando un poco de imaginación supongan 16 condensadores de 2200 uF que estaban tranquilamente descansando y absolutamente descargados, de repente viene un sádico que les aplica violentamente una tensión de 45 VCC y los fuerza a cargarse en pocos milisegundos.
Como reaccionan estos condensadores se enojan y simulan un cortocircuito o mas bien provocan una circulación de corriente tan intensa que parece un cortocircuito.
Esta circulación es la que provoca el salto del termo-magnético o en su defecto un bajón de tensión de línea, (las lámparas de la casa parpadean).
¿Por qué hacer las cosas así de violentas? pudiendo ser suaves y cariñosos con la fuente.

¡Me enternecí¡ ¿Y cómo hago para que no se enojen los capacitores?

Muy fácil los despierto suavemente aplicando una resistencia limitadora de la corriente de carga y una vez que llegan (Digamos) a un 85% del voltaje nominal, hago un puente sobre la resistencia limitadora para que queden funcionando en directo (Y sin sufrimiento) 

Digamos algo como esto:
Al encender el equipo se aplica tensión al transformador a través de las resistencias limitadoras comensando la carga de los capacitares a una corriente relativamente baja.
Al llegar la carga a unos 41VCC el zener comienza a conducir disparando al SCR que a su vez acciona el relee CR (NA) y este a través del contacto S1 hace puente sobre las resistencias limitadoras, quedando ahora la fuente en directo y sin haber sufrido.
La tensión necesaria para el accionar del relee puede provenir de los mismos condensadores o de una pequeña fuente auxiliar.

**


----------



## Fogonazo

*Fuentes reguladas para amplificador de potencia Si o NO*

*¡Oh! Que dilema*

Mi opinión es que una buena fuente regulada *siempre* mejorara las prestaciones de una etapa amplificadora, pero *no siempre* justificara incluirla en el diseño.
¿Y como es esto?
Si por ejemplo tengo mi etapa amplificadora alimentada a través de un transformador bien calculado y un tanto sobre-dimensionado, capaz de soportar las fluctuaciones de consumo sin que “Baje” apreciablemente su tensión de salida en este caso la fuente regulada se hace innecesaria.
Caso contrario tengo un transformador “Recuperado” de algún diseño fallido, de dudosa calidad y algunos volt´s mas que los que mi amplificador necesita, esta es la ocasión de poner la fuente regulada.

*¿Qué se gana con una fuente regulada?*

El amplificador necesita una reserva de energía para cubrir correctamente los picos de programa musical, en castellano el golpe de batería que hace saltar los parlantes.
Esta reserva de energía la proveen (en primera instancia) los condensadores y luego por el transformador.
Básicamente la reserva de energía estará dada por *E = 0.5 x C x V²* 

Donde:
*E = * Energía en Joules
*C = *Capacidad en Faradios
*V = * Tension en Volt

Para nuestro ejemplo: Si tenemos 10000 µF cargados a 100V (50.000.000) es mejor que tener 10000 µF cargados a 80V(32.000.000)

Pero mi etapa si le mando 100 V se quema, entonces en el medio metemos la etapa reguladora.En este caso una fuente se adaptó y mejoró gracias a la regulación.

*¿Qué cambia en el funcionamiento de la propia placa amplificadora?*
Si tenemos una fuente que permite fluctuar la tensión de salida se asemeja mucho a lo que sería una fuente ideal (Impedancia de salida 0) con una resistencia en serie colocada entre su salida y la placa amplificadora, en realidad son 2 resistencias una para la rama positiva y la otra para la negativa, estas resistencias en definitiva quedarán en serie con la carga aplicada (Parlante) lo cual trae aparejado:
Pérdida de impedancia de salida (No confundir con impedancia de carga) que es lo mismo que decir pérdida de
factor de amortiguamiento.
Una baja impedancia de salida dará una respuesta a frecuencia mas plana ya que no será influenciada por los
cambios de impedancia dinámicos que producen las cargas (Parlantes) conectadas a estas.

Una fuente regulada extiende el período de descarga del condensador de alimentación manteniendo estable la tensión de salida a medida que el condensador se va descargando por el consumo o sea que administra
mejor la energía acumulada en los condensadores.

*¿Qué se pierde con una fuente regulada?*

*1) *Componentes: Habrá que agregar los componentes necesarios para los 2 reguladores el positivo y el negativo
*2) *Potencia disipada: Se disipa más calor (potencia).
Sacando cuentas, si analizamos el ejemplo de 100V
reducidos a 80 V con un consumo de 3 A por rama serían (Para el peor caso)
*W =* 20 V * 3 A * 2  * 2 = *240 W*

Donde:
*W =* Potencia disipada
*20 V =* Caída de tensión sobre el regulador
*3 A =* Consumo de cada placa amplificadora
*2 =* Placas amplificadoras
*2 =* Ramas de la fuente

Una estimación “aceptable” sería un 50% (120 W) esto considerando un transformador de calidad “Comercial” que perderá algo de su tensión de salida de acuerdo al consumo y que el programa musical no consumirá los 3 A en forma “permanente” y esto a máxima potencia de salida.

Antes que alguien salte diciendo que armo el amplificador "Pirulo" sin fuente regulada y anda "Bárbaro", me alegro por el, pero estamos hablando de sutilezas que el oído difícilmente pueda llegar a apreciar


*¡Por favor 1¡ : *Si me equivoque en algo avisan (Pueden insultar pero *NO* mucho)
*¡Por favor 3¡ :* si se les ocurre agregar algo *¡Sugieran¡*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Calculé la fuente pero no consigo los capacitores adecuados en tensión*

*Agregado el 05/10/2014*​
*Nuevo dilema.*

Una solución no muy ortodoxa ni de las mejores es "Armar" capacitores en serie hasta llegar a la tensión requerida.
Para armar esto, se debe agregar un divisor resistivo que equilibre las tensiones sobre los capacitores, de manera que sobre cada uno de la serie "Caiga" la misma tensión.

Algo así:

​
Las resistencias *NO* deben ser:
De un valor demasiado bajo como para que consuman de nuestra fuente demasiada corriente.
De un valor demasiado alto como para que el divisor resistivo sea afectado por la constantes de carga de los capacitores y/o sus resistencias internas.
La potencia de las misma: La calculan  


Por que digo que *no* es de las mejores soluciones, en puntos anteriores vimos que los capacitores poseen componentes parásitos resistivos e inductivos, al estar conectados en serie, los valores de estos se *suman*, degradando el funcionamiento del conjunto.


*Edit:*

Si tu amplificador (O lo que sea) hace ruido al ser apagado sería bueno que leas *esto*


----------



## juanma

Buenas Fogonazo, excelente información.

Sobre el tema del filtrado de las fuentes para audio tenes algo?
Como para evitar que al prender el tele o el lavarropa se escuche en el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Tremendo apunte Fogonazo, muy buena la información.. hay varias cosas que estaba haciendo mal parece así que habrá que ponerla en práctica...

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Se puede armar un filtro con un toroide de ferrita pequeño, unas vueltas de alambre y unos capacitores pero habría que analizar si la interferencia se te "cuela" por ruido eléctrico sobre la linea o por un *"Bajón"* de tensión al encender los aparatos.
En el segundo caso la solución es cambiar el cableado de la casa.


----------



## Tacatomon

Dios de mi vida, que tu no descansas fonogazo, sos un groso.

La información esta muy bien puesta, ni yo lo pude habr posteado mejor jajaja.

Lo de los ruidos de lazos de retornos de tierra, o los famosos bucles de tierra, creo que yo tenia muchos de esos en mi etapa de potencia, pero ya los arregle. 

Te comento que despues de eso quedaron al descubierto unos ruidos raros que solo salen a relucir cuando le pongo sonidos de prueba para audiocar, "pruebas de graves". Se escucha mas en los medios, es como si el bajo, cuando acaba y se escucha un "remanente de distorcion" un poco molesto. Pienso que se debe por que la etapa se hizo en un tiempo donde "aun no existia ni la mas minima idea del High-End", capacitores de entrada electroliticos del año del caldo, realimentacion de muy mala calidad, etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria... en fin. Sera que por ser viejito el diseño ya se le cuelan ruidos raros a la salida?.
Tengo la idea de restaurarlo por completo (cables, capacitores, reisistencias). 
Po=250W RMSx2. Etapa de entrada por Opa. bias fijo por diodos.

Saludos.

Tacatomon.


----------



## Luis1342

OHH ....que temazo,gracias por compartir Fogonazo interesantisimo,cuando sea grande quiero ser como vos  ,creeme que ya la hubiera regado(fallado) con mi fuente para usar tda7294,aún no la armo pero ando en eso de conseguir los componentes,viendo esto opte por repartir el filtrado via 8 capacitores para el positivo y 8 para el negativo aunque le confieso q por lo que lei me esta dando miedito por lo que comento sobre el repentino baje de luz al encenderlo 

unas dudas......   

-¿sucederia exactamente lo mismo del baje de luz si en vez de los 16 caps se usasen los dos capacitores para cada polaridad de la fuente?

-me podrias explicar de favor el metodo de como despertar a los capacitores despacito ya que pienso configurarla así ya que mi padre se enfada mucho cada que....pasa algo "extraño" con la instalación electrica   

saludos y muchas gracias por compartir master


----------



## Tacatomon

El caso de los bajones de luz se da en potencias altas, donde se requieren grandes cantidades de filtrado para minimizar la componente de ac de la alimentacion, pero en todo caso los bajones no son subitos ni destructivos, como lo meciona fogonazo, a lo mucho se puede abrir el braker termomagnetico de tu instalacion o volar los fusibles principales de la fuente.

Para esto se usan los SofStar o encendido en suave. En tu caso, la potencia de tu etapa no es abrumadora, entonces con un capacitor de 4700uF por linea son optimos para el funcionamiento de la etapa, ademas en la pcb original del circuito recomindan poner un par mas de 100uF. 
Ahora si deseas ponerle semejante banco de capacitores quizas se note solo un poco el bajon de luz, ya que como dije, no se manejan altas potencias y por ende tu transformador es pequeño. No creo que salte las protecciones de tu casa; por si acaso pon fusibles slow blow para que no se te quemen al encender tu etapa.

Circuito SofStar.
Autor PCP Audio

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html


----------



## Fogonazo

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> OHH ......... aunque le confieso q por lo que lei me esta dando miedito por lo que comento sobre el repentino baje de luz al encenderlo


El bajón es solo al momento de prender el equipo y durante el tiempo que tardan en cargarse los electrolíticos



> -¿sucederia exactamente lo mismo del baje de luz si en vez de los 16 caps se usasen los dos capacitores para cada polaridad de la fuente?


Sipi, tal ves algo menos



> -me podrias explicar de favor el metodo de como *despertar* a los capacitores despacito ya que pienso configurarla así ya que mi padre se enfada mucho cada que....pasa algo "extraño" con la instalación electrica


El problema es durante la *carga*, para la pre-carga mira el esquema que coloque por allí y el que publica *"tacatomon"*, ambos limitan la intensidad de la corriente de carga de los electrolíticos durante el período de carga, una vez finalizado este, el sistema se "Puentea" y pasa a conducción plena (Sin limitación)



> Para esto se usan los SofStar o encendido en suave.


Eso si lo dije, incluso coloque un esquema posible de pre-carga

SofStar = Pre-carga = Limitador de corriente de carga


----------



## Tacatomon

ahhh, de la mano es mejor jajaja.

Saludos fogonazo

Tacatomon.


----------



## belpmx

Hola... impresionante fogonazo, he leído en internet y lo que he leido es muy pobre con tu gran aporte... una preguntita... el filtro que pones, ¿serviría para quitarle el ruido a un ventilador? lo que pasa es que le arme a mi hermana un mini-amplificador para el carro, y por motivos de espacio puse un disipador pequeño y me vi forzado a unsar un ventilador... y si le quito el ventilador tengo temor que quemar al pobre tda....
Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ... una preguntita... el filtro que pones, ¿serviría para quitarle el ruido a un ventilador? lo que pasa es que le arme a mi hermana un mini-amplificador para el carro, ..........


Ese filtro es para CA, en tu automóvil también funcionara pero no con la misma eficacia


----------



## profesor_aqp

Hola, amigo Fogonazo, sacame de una duda, he visto que algunos circuitos traen conectados en paralelo a cada uno de los diodos rectificadores unos capacitores de bajo valor alrededor de 10nF, que papel cumplen estos capacitores o no es necesario. Luego en paralelo a los de alta capacidad unos de 100nF algo que me acuerdo es para suprimir altas frecuencias. y para que tu fuente bien diseñada funcione de maravillas es muy recomendable hacer uso de unos buenos interruptores con su respectivo capacitor en paralelo , asi como el portafusible debe de ser de buena calidad, pues en el momento de hacer contacto tiende a  soltar chispas y disminuye el rendimiento del dispositivo y por ende baja la corriente de paso por el mismo, sin olvidar de mencionar que las placas del transformador deben estar bien presionadas a fin de evitar oscilaciones y colocarlos en un espacio adecuado dentro de la caja del proyecto, por lo leido excelente tu aporte, saludos.


----------



## Luis1342

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> El caso de los bajones de luz se da en potencias altas, donde se requieren grandes cantidades de filtrado para minimizar la componente de ac de la alimentacion, pero en todo caso los bajones no son subitos ni destructivos, como lo meciona fogonazo, a lo mucho se puede abrir el braker termomagnetico de tu instalacion o volar los fusibles principales de la fuente.
> 
> Para esto se usan los SofStar o encendido en suave. En tu caso, la potencia de tu etapa no es abrumadora, entonces con un capacitor de 4700uF por linea son optimos para el funcionamiento de la etapa, ademas en la pcb original del circuito recomindan poner un par mas de 100uF.
> Ahora si deseas ponerle semejante banco de capacitores quizas se note solo un poco el bajon de luz, ya que como dije, no se manejan altas potencias y por ende tu transformador es pequeño. No creo que salte las protecciones de tu casa; por si acaso pon fusibles slow blow para que no se te quemen al encender tu etapa.
> 
> Circuito SofStar.
> Autor PCP Audio
> 
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html



Gracias cuate tacatomon por tu comentario y por anexar el circuito del soft start,me será útil,si en efecto ese era mi pensar,pero veo que pues mi etapa la ando pensando para trabajar entre 35W y  45W con el TDA7294,así que talvez no de muchos problemas,tratare de emplear los 8 capacitoes en cada voltaje,cada uno seria de unos 1500 o 1700 µF a 50v,pues el transformador sera de 15/0/15 a 3A o 4 A,haber que tal pinta este circuito y espero en unos meses andar escuchando a Led Zeppelin en este aparatito jeje     
saludos y gracias


----------



## Luis1342

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ls1342 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHH ......... aunque le confieso q por lo que lei me esta dando miedito por lo que comento sobre el repentino baje de luz al encenderlo
> 
> 
> 
> El bajón es solo al momento de prender el equipo y durante el tiempo que tardan en cargarse los electrolíticos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -¿sucederia exactamente lo mismo del baje de luz si en vez de los 16 caps se usasen los dos capacitores para cada polaridad de la fuente?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> Sipi, tal ves algo menos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -me podrias explicar de favor el metodo de como *despertar* a los capacitores despacito ya que pienso configurarla así ya que mi padre se enfada mucho cada que....pasa algo "extraño" con la instalación electrica
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> El problema es durante la *carga*, para la pre-carga mira el esquema que coloque por allí y el que publica *"tacatomon"*, ambos limitan la intensidad de la corriente de carga de los electrolíticos durante el período de carga, una vez finalizado este, el sistema se "Puentea" y pasa a conducción plena (Sin limitación)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para esto se usan los SofStar o encendido en suave.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> Eso si lo dije, incluso coloque un esquema posible de pre-carga
> 
> SofStar = Pre-carga = Limitador de corriente de carga
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ohhh,muchas gracias master,ese era mi pensar,pero si será solo un poco ha de ser como cuando uno conecta la plancha o anda uno planchando(ropa ehhh)entonces no creo que haya gran problema.
saludos,gracias


----------



## Manonline

Fogo, tenia entendido que el diodo podia ser de la mitad de corriente que la corriente de salida, debido a que este conduce solo un semiciclo y descansa en el otro. Al fin y al cabo la energia es la misma. Aunque supongo que habria qe tener en cuenta si la Idmax es repetitiva o no...

perdon por complicarte las cosas 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Fogo, tenia entendido que el diodo podia ser de la mitad de corriente que la corriente de salida, debido a que este conduce solo un semiciclo y descansa en el otro. Al fin y al cabo la energia es la misma. Aunque supongo que habria qe tener en cuenta si la Idmax es repetitiva o no........





			
				Fogonazo ha dicho pero no lo han leído dijo:
			
		

> .......Para el cálculo de los diodos (o puente rectificador) la primera idea seria un puente de 5 A *(Mala idea) *
> 
> Comentario descolgado:
> ¡ Pero! si mis placas consumen 4,3 A y yo le coloco un puente de 5 A, me sobran 0,7 A
> 
> Eso es lo que consumen tus placas, pero entre las placas y el rectificador van unos *cositos negros (condensadores)*, que son los que alisan lo que entrega el rectificador estos hay que mantenerlos permanentemente en carga, sino la etapa de potencia se apaga y nos quedamos sin música.
> *Como esos cositos negros se cargan al mismo tiempo que por el otro lado se están descargando hacia las placas, consumen una corriente instantánea muy superior a la nominal de salida durante el pico de los semi-ciclos del transformador.*
> 
> Aquí estoy mareado.
> 
> En un momento, el *rectificador provee la corriente de funcionamiento de las placas y la corriente necesaria para reponer la carga del condensador perdida durante el tiempo en que la tensión de la onda es inferior a la tensión acumulada en el condensador.
> 
> Lo cual es mucho mayor que la corriente nominal.*
> Si no fuera alérgico a las formulas pondría el calculo de la corriente instantánea, pero digamos que se puede considerar como el 3 veces la corriente nominal, resumiendo necesitamos un rectificador de unos 12 A o mejor 15 A


----------



## Luis1342

Hola Fogonazo,aqui de nuevo con mis dudas.
en tu valisisimo post,en la segunda parte comentas que hay que configurar las GND de nuestro sistema (fuente,placas,parlantes,entrada)en un solo punto para evitar realimentación,ruidos,etc.

yo entendi y creo que lo aplicaria así:

de cada punto GND soldar un cablecito a cada punto,juntarlos y luego soldar extremos,a ese punto resultante colocarle un extremo de una reistencia y el otro extremo de esa resistencia unirla al chasis metalico del equipo(haciendo tierra).

¿esta bien como lo entendi?

saludos,mil gracias por vertir sus conocimientos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ....yo entendi y creo que lo aplicaria así:
> 
> de cada punto GND soldar un cablecito a cada punto,juntarlos y luego soldar extremos,a ese punto resultante colocarle un extremo de una reistencia y el otro extremo de esa resistencia unirla al chasis metalico del equipo(haciendo tierra).


Veamos, suponiendo un amplificador de 2 canales tienes 8 cables a saber:
1) GND de placa amplificadora Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
2) GND de placa amplificadora Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
3) GND de entrada de audio Left (La ficha entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
4) GND de entrada de audio Right (La ficha de entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
5) GND de la fuente (Condensadores)
6) Punto medio del transformador de potencia
7) Retorno de parlantes Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
8) Retorno de parlantes Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)

Todos estos los unes en un solo punto, lo ideal sería el punto medio de los capacitores de la fuente.

De allí sacas una resistencia (10 a 22Ω) cuyo otro extremo se suelda a chasis, una ves armado y probado todo pruebas el mejor funcionamiento (Zumbidos) si es con la resistencia o puenteando la resistencia


----------



## Luis1342

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Veamos, suponiendo un amplificador de 2 canales tienes 8 cables a saber:
> 1) GND de placa amplificadora Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 2) GND de placa amplificadora Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 3) GND de entrada de audio Left (La ficha entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 4) GND de entrada de audio Right (La ficha de entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 5) GND de la fuente (Condensadores)
> 6) Punto medio del transformador de potencia
> 7) Retorno de parlantes Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 8) Retorno de parlantes Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 
> Todos estos los unes en un solo punto, lo ideal sería el punto medio de los capacitores de la fuente.
> 
> De allí sacas una resistencia (10 a 22Ω) cuyo otro extremo se suelda a chasis, una ves armado y probado todo pruebas el mejor funcionamiento (Zumbidos) si es con la resistencia o puenteando la resistencia



Muchas gracias Master Fogonazo,pos solo fala hacer las pruebas haber que tal sale   
feliz fin de semana foristas
saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Fogonazo, una pregunta, ¿de que valor vendria a ser la resistencia y la  inductancia que se encuentran en serie con respecto a los capacitores, como se muestra en el gráfico 3?, justamente estoy armando un amplificador de 40 + 40 RMS, ya bobiné el transformador (no se si tendra relevancia pero es una fuente sin punto medio, de 60VDC), me encuentro en la etapa de montado y me topo con este gran informe que me hizo corregir un par de errores que nunca concebí como tal, Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta, ¿de que valor vendria a ser la resistencia y la  inductancia que se encuentran en serie con respecto a los capacitores, como se muestra en el gráfico 3?,........



Esas resistencias e inductancias son internas al capacitor y *son defectos de fabricación del capacitor* que afectan el funcionamiento de la fuente.



			
				Fogonazo en algún momento  dijo:
			
		

> ......Porque el circuito de un condensador *“Real”* es una serie formada por 3 elementos, una resistencia de muy bajo valor, una bobina también de muy bajo valor y el condensador en si (R + L + C)
> 
> El total de capacidad de un conjunto de condensadores conectados en paralelo es igual a la suma de las capacidades individuales.
> Pero los componentes inductivos y resistivos no se suman de esta forma, se aplica la formulita del paralelo para estos.
> Para la impedancia:
> 1 / L = 1/ L1 + 1 / L2
> Para la resistencia:
> 1 / R  = 1 / R1 + 1/ R2
> Si le diéramos valores numéricos a estas 2 últimas formulas veríamos que tanto la resistencia como la inductancia disminuyen al colocarlos en paralelo........


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Muchas cracias, primero lo supuse como tal, pero luego me quedo la duda de que no se tratase de defectos internos del mismo y fuera algo así como un filtro o choke para frecuencias alta o  "algo" que amortigüa el rizado.
Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## Tacatomon

que opinas de mi caso fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo

Léete la parte donde comento como medir la componente residual de alterna y efectúa la medición cuando el amplificador esta en *"esa"* distorsión.
Si es esta dentro de un *7%* del valor de continua esta bien, si es mas faltan faradios o hay faradios con humedad que se han perdido
Por ejemplo si tienes 40VCC y mides a plena carga una tensión alterna de unos 2,7VCA esta MAS o MENOS bien, si es mas, estamos MAL y si es menos, estamos BIEN
También verifica que tensión de continua tienes en vacío (Sin audio) y a plena carga, si esta baja mucho el transformador *"no va"*


----------



## Tacatomon

ok´s, thanks


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Fogonazo, lo molesto nuevamente, tengo un problema, he realizado el rectificador más el filtrado en el pcb wizard, yo creo que quedó bien, más alla que esta es una fuente simple, amalgamé las masas en un solo punto, tambien me decidi a relizar el sistema de protección para bafles ( Protección para Parlantes ),diseñe la placa en el pcb wizard, no tengo problemas con que este se alimente con fuente partida,(debo realizar otro rectificador - con punto medio - para este proyecto) ya que a la hora de bobinar el transformador lo confeccione con punto medio, mi duda es acerca de; ¿donde debo conectar la masa de los parlantes?, si en el sistema de protección, en la fuente con punto medio o unir todas las masas en un solo punto en el rectificador de la fuente para el amplificador.
Perdón si no se entendio algo, estoy medio apurado, Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para el protector de parlantes *"Solo"* cortas el *"vivo"* de estos, que seria la salida de las placas amplificadoras.
El retorno (O negativo) de parlante *NO* se interrumpe (Corta), lo mandas directo a la placa de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Me he puesto tan inquisidor ya que temia poner alguna etapa en corto, debido a que una se alimenta con fuente simple y otra con fuente partida, pero toda la VCA parte de un único bobinado.
Entonces quedaria exactamente esto una vez terminada la etapa(?):


----------



## Fogonazo

Siempre unas solo las *"Tierras" (GND)* de las placas no pasará nada, pero si te confundes un vivo con una tierra  habrá *humo*


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Muchas gracias fogonazo, como siempre se aprecia un monton su interes por ayudar y divulgar conocimiento, como dijo alguien en el foro, cuando sea grande quiero ser como usted.


----------



## Luis1342

Hola Fogonazo,buen dia aqui volviendote a consultar  ops: y es con respecto al calculo de mi capacitancia para la fuente,resulta que al sustituir valores en  la ecuación 

C=I/(2*F*Vr) tomando en cuenta el 3% del voltaje para el rizado con un transformador para 90w  15/0/15 y de 3A de consumo con una frecuencia de red de 60 Hz
al hacer los calculos tomando solo una rama me da

Vr=20v(3/100%)

Vr=0.6v 

C=I/(2*F*Vr)

C=1.5A/(2*60*0.6)


C=1.5/72 

C=0.0208------->20,833µF

he aqui la duda está bien mi valor de capacitancia?,es que me surgio la duda por que me salio una capacitancia mayor a la de su ejemplo del amplificador de 200w a 90V  y el mio solo consumira 60W por las 2 etapas y es a 40v(20/0/20) y 3 A

 

gracias por leer esta consulta,un saludo 

saludo


----------



## MFK08

Tengo un problema cuando conecto un cooler (ventilador) a la fuente de empieza a salir el ruido por el amplificador y si lo desconecto no sale nada, como puedo hacer para eliminar dicho ruido?


----------



## belpmx

Hola Fogonazo, acerca del filtro que dejaste en la primer página... si lo quisiera hacer para VC... ¿quedaría así? ... al igual que MKF tengo ese problema frecuentemente...
Saludos...


----------



## friends

Fogonazo un favor especial, como hago la bobina de toroide en contrafase, que numero de alambre  compro, cuantas vueltas, pues pedi ese bobina y no tienen, asi es que tendre que  hacerlo, pues ese filtro para red me es necesario para que mi papa no me este diciendo hay algo en tu cuarto que esta metiendo ruido a la radio, y bueno quiero solucionarlo lo mas antes posible, gracias amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo

friends dijo:
			
		

> ...como hago la bobina de toroide en contrafase, que numero de alambre  compro, cuantas vueltas....


1) Te consigues un toroide de ferrita de unos 2,5 a 3 Cm de diámetro externo
3) Te consigues 1 m de alambre para bobinar de 1 a 1.5 mm de diámetro (Esto depende del consumo que valla a tener tu equipo)
2) Con extrema paciencia vas bobinando unas 15 vueltas de alambre sobre el toroide ocupando un lateral
3) Con la misma paciencia de antes bobinas otras 15 vueltas de alambre sobre el otro lateral del toroide, pero bobinando en sentido inverso.
Si al principio lo hiciste en sentido horario, ahora lo haces en sentido anti-horario
Es muy importante dejar entre las bobinas una separación física en ambos extremos, no te olvides que entre las bobinas estará aplicada la tensión de linea, una vez que te quedo prolijo lo fijas con cinta aisladora o pegamento de caucho siliconado para que no se desarregle.
4) Tienes tu toroide bobinado y nos podemos ir a tomar cerveza
Según tu esquema de impreso una bobina une los puntos horizontales superiores y la otra los horizontales inferiores.
Antes de conectar mide con el multímetro que halla continuidad entre VC+ y VC- sobo debe aparecer el valor de la resistencia de 820K
5) Si todo salio bien repite la segunda parte del paso 4


----------



## friends

Gracias fogonazo, mañana mismo sera lo primero que compre, hasta la vista amigo.


----------



## belpmx

Hola fogonazo, quiero diseñar una fuente para un tda 2822M, en la hoja de datos dice que consume máximo un amper, dice dar hasta 2W  (modo bridge) de poder con 10% de distorción y 1W en dos canales(este es el que quiero)... si uso un transformador 6+6V me da algo cómo esto: 

Va= 12/1.4142 +1.4 =9.88 VCA
Watts= 2.8
I=2.8/9.88 = 0.283 A
Diodos 1A
F=60 Hz
Vr=6V *3/100% = 0.18 V
C= 0.142A / (60Hz *2 *0.18V) = 0.142A/21.6 =0.0065 F= 6500uF

¿Estos datos son correctos?

Entonces ¿con un transformador de 0.5 Amp me basta? por que la hoja de datos dice que consume maximo 1 Amp...

Dejo la hoja de datos del TDA2822M
Saludos, mil gracias


----------



## VIEJOTRIVI

Hola Fogonazo, Cordial Saludo. Creo que eres la persona indicada para sacarme de una duda:
Hace años que experimento con amplificador y en dos ocasiones me he encontrado el siguiente problema: Fabriqué una fuente de 60 VDC y le instalé filtros de 10000uf a 100V. ésta fuente me produjo cantidad de zumbidos.  Por consejo de alguien, le cambié los filtros por otros de igual capacidad pero a 65V con los cuales el problema desapareció. Mi pregunta es: la "capacidad" para soportar voltaje interfiere de forma negativa en el desempeño final de la fuente?. Debo aclarar que los filtros que quité se desempeñaron muy bien en otra fuente de 90V. También he visto que los amplificador o plantas de marca utilizan capacitores con voltajes muy justos.
Ah. otra pregunta: Sabes como calcular las resistencias de "sangría" ? (con ese nombre las conozco yo) es decir, aquellas resistencias que se colocan en paralelo con cada uno de los filtros de la fuente y que ayudan a descargarlos cuando están inactivos. (por lo general son de varios vatios). 
Gracias.


----------



## friends

Gracias Fogonazo, si se redujo considerablemente el ruido, ahora estoy en averiguar que me produce ese bendito ruido pues conecto varias etapas y cada una de esas a otras de un solo cable de conexión, ya que mi cobachita esta al fondo de mi casa (para que no oigan los tremendos bullones que a veces soy causante). Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

VIEJOTRIVI dijo:
			
		

> ....... Mi pregunta es: la "capacidad" para soportar voltaje interfiere de forma negativa en el desempeño final de la fuente?. Debo aclarar que los filtros que quité se desempeñaron muy bien en otra fuente de 90V. También he visto que los amplificador o plantas de marca utilizan capacitores con voltajes muy justos.
> Ah.


Existe una diferencia pero no debería ser muy notable, existe un efecto de "Curado" de los capacitores con el tiempo de uso, si dejas de usarlos durante mucho tiempo necesitan estar con tensión bastante tiempo para que se active correctamente la emulsión (Electrolítica), no se cual es la lógica química de este proceso, pero lo he notado.
¿ Cuando cambiaste de capacitores no habrás colocado otros de mejor calidad junto con la diferencia de voltaje ?   




> otra pregunta: Sabes como calcular las resistencias de "sangría" ? (con ese nombre las conozco yo) es decir, aquellas resistencias que se colocan en paralelo con cada uno de los filtros de la fuente y que ayudan a descargarlos cuando están inactivos. (por lo general son de varios vatios).
> Gracias.


Se calcula como para que descargue los capacitores un unos 30 segundos, si es mas rápido estará consumiendo inútilmente.
Por otro lado, si los capacitores están conectados a las placas amplificadoras, estas se encargaran de descargarlos rápidamente


----------



## Fogonazo

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> ..quiero diseñar una fuente para un tda 2822M, en la hoja de datos dice que consume máximo un amper, dice dar hasta 2W  (modo bridge) de poder con 10% de distorción y 1W en dos canales(este es el que quiero)... si uso un transformador 6+6V me da algo cómo esto:


Si tienes un transformador de 6-0-6VCA tu calculo debe conzar con esto

Con rectificación onda completa y punto medio (2 diodos)
VCC = (VCA *1,41) - 0,7V = *7,8 VCC*

Si tomas la tensión entre extremos rectificación onda completa 4 diodos
VCC = (VCA * 1,41) -1,4 = *15,57 VCC*
Te pasas de lo aconsejado en el datasheet


----------



## belpmx

Bueno fogonazo, mil gracias aunque la hoja de datos diga que maximo soporta 18V, creo que me deje llevar ya que el recomendado es 6V...
Entonces:

VA=6/1.4142 + 1.4= 5.64 VCA
transformador: 2.82 +2.82 VCA
I= 2.8w/5.64v = 0.5 A
Diodos: 2A
Vr= 3V*(3/100%)=0.09V 
C= 0.25A /( 2*60hz*0.09 ) =0.25A / 10.8 = 0.0231 = 23100 uF

¿Esta todo bien?

Gracias


----------



## marvel

Hola! Tengo una duda, la resistencia para conectar las masas al chasis, de cuantos watts debería ser? Depende de los transformadores usados? O se puede usar una de cualquier wattaje?

Excelente trabajo Fogonazo! Espero que sigas asi porque la verdad que asi dan ganas de aprender mas! Mil gracias por tus aportes!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Belpmx me parece que el voltaje de rizo que estas tomando es muy alto y por eso te da en el calculo un condensador bastante grande, yo creo que con un voltaje rizo pico a pico de un voltio estaria bien, osea Vr=0.5V


----------



## belpmx

Muchas gracias Oscar, ya comenzaba a sospechar que ese TDA es un mounstruo.... con la corrección que propones queda en 4100uF.... 
Y aprovechando tu sabiduria, como debo de saber que rizado usar... ¿?
Mil gracias...
Pabel


----------



## juanma

Encontre una foto de un amplificador que ilustra bien el tema de la conexion a tierra.
Son 4 amplificador P3A de ESP.


----------



## marvel

Clarísimo. 

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Belpmx me parece que el voltaje de rizo que estas tomando es muy alto y por eso te da en el calculo un condensador bastante grande, yo creo que con un voltaje rizo pico a pico de un voltio estaria bien, osea Vr=0.5V


Concepto BIEN. Expresado al revés
Mayor tensión de rizado necesita Menos Faradios
Menos tensión de rizado necesita mas Faradios



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Oscar, ya comenzaba a sospechar que ese TDA es un mounstruo.... con la corrección que propones queda en 4100uF....
> Y aprovechando tu sabiduria, como debo de saber que rizado usar... ¿?
> Mil gracias...
> Pabel


Yo en el ejemplo propuse un *3%* que es *Muy Bueno*, es admisible hasta un *7%* de rizado sin problemas y con este valor se disminuyen notablemente los faradios


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Up's corrijo: voltaje rizo muy bajo.

Bueno, como dice fogonazo se puede escoger 3 o 7% hasta maximo 10%, no te recomiendo subir mas del 10%.


----------



## juanma

Sobre conectar uno o mas amplificador a la misma fuente, estando esta bien diseñada.

Es mejor una fuente por amplificador o una gran fuente para 3, por ejemplo?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo preferiria usar una por cada amplificador, ya que sino te creceria el transformador (Alambre mas grueso y mas caro, nucleo mas grande y pesado).  Ademas si se te daña la fuente te deja fuera de combate, lo que no pasaria con fuente independiente. Yo usaria tres fuentes.


----------



## Manonline

mejor hacete una fuente regulada asi te evitas poner tantos capacitores de tanta capacidad... 

podes usar un lm7806 (si es que eran 6v lo que necesitabas) con booster de corriente que para 500mA ni hace falta.

a la entrada podes tener 12v con un rizado de hasta casi el 50%! jaja

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Sobre conectar uno o mas amplificador a la misma fuente, estando esta bien diseñada.
> 
> Es mejor una fuente por amplificador o una gran fuente para 3, por ejemplo?


Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC), (Inventor de electrón): _*"Todas las preguntas del universo se contestan con una sola palabra"*_ Depende
Depende de la calidad del resultado que quieras obtener, siempre es preferible una fuente por etapa, pero no siempre es conveniente económicamente poner mas transformadores, capacitores y rectificadores


----------



## juanma

Son para 3 modulos de SiliconChip 20W en Clase AB, el transformador lo estoy bobinando, voy por las 300 vueltas del primario recien. Segun las cuentas, sera de 17+17Vac (25+25Vcc) y 5 - 5.5A.

Me refiero a hacer 3 placas con puente y banco de capacitores o 1 puente mas capacitores?

Conectar 3 amplificador a una fuente no se...
Si hago un solo banco de capacitores es de 4700µF x 16 o 75200µF.

Solamente electroliticos utilizo? He visto de 100nF en paralelo tambien, junto una resistencia de 5k en paralelo y por rama. Son para descargar los capacitores esas R?

Tambien va el softstar con una R de 220Ω por 3/4seg y un filtro EMI reciclado de una fuente de PC.

Hablando del transformador, es del tipo EI, no toroidal. Cuando comience con el gabinete, unas paredes de laminas de aluminio sobre el transformador disminuyen las interferencias del mismo?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Hablando del transformador, es del tipo EI, no toroidal. Cuando comience con el gabinete, unas paredes de laminas de aluminio sobre el transformador disminuyen las interferencias del mismo?



Los transformadores generan variados tipos de interferencias, pero el 99% de ellas son de caracter magnético, no electrico, así que el aluminio no sirve para nada. Para las "interferencias" electricas tenes que usar "una cinta de cobre que rodee las dos piernas externas del transformador y las mitades del bobinado que sobresalen". Este cinturon debe tener el mismo alto del bobinado y dar la vuelta a todo el transformador bien pegadito. Una vez puesto, el cinto se conecta la masa de chasis.
Para las interferencias magnéticas, lo unico que podes usar para atenuar el campo es acero galvanizado, en lo posible de 1mm o mas de espesor (será chapa galvanizada del 16?), y hacer con esto una caja que encierre al transformador.

La explicación está en uno de los documentos del hilo de "Supresión de interferencias electromagnéticas", leelo ahí por que es largo de explicar el efecto skin en la radiacion electromagnética.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342

Hola a todos,antes ya habia posteado en este tema y pues les comento que con algo de esfuerzos me hice de mis capacitores para la fuente,el transformador 12V/0/12V a 5A  y el puente 15A. para alimentar un par de monoliticos TDA7294,ovbio no a toda la potencia  que entregan,espero resulte alimentarlo con 16/0/16 aunque no se cuanta potencia me den.
lo que me dejo un poco pensante es la cantidad de capacitores que usaré 8 de 4700uF/25V para el positivo y 8 de 4700uF/25V para el negativo (se ve bien loco todo eso)pero es el resultado aproximado con el 3% del rizado   

¿creen que haya algun inconveniente?

estuve pensando y creo no es una cantidad muy grande comparada con  el capacitor de la lavarropa que trabaja en milis    al igual que el del refri,pero eso si cuando trabajan como que se baja tantito la luz   
saludos


----------



## Manonline

mmmm, los de lavarropas son de hasta 10uF (microfaradios) sino me equivoco... pensa que un capacitor de 4700uF (4.7mF) ELECTROLITICO (polarizado) de 50 o 63V es tan grande como uno de lavarropas... imaginate uno de 4.7mF NO polarizado de 400V te la regalo... jejeje

por la cantidad de capacitores que pusiste, vas a tener que tener una linda reserva de fusibles... tanta capacidad va a ser un cortocircuito bastante largo al momento de conectarlo...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ........estuve pensando y creo no es una cantidad muy grande comparada con  el capacitor de la lavarropa que trabaja en milis    al igual que el del refri,pero eso si cuando trabajan como que se baja tantito la luz
> saludos


El capacitor en una fuente de alimentación cumple la función de "Guardar" energía y entregarla al circuito durante los momentos en los que la tensión pulsante de la alimentación pasa por un valle, energía que repone durante los picos de la mencionada tensión.

En un motor de corriente alterna lo que hace es producir un desfasaje entre entre las tensiones de los bobinados de trabajo y arranque como para "Simular" el efecto de un campo magnético giratorio que permite hacer girar el motor.

Las funciones en ambos casos son totalmente diferentes


----------



## juanma

Ezavalla, buen dato el de la disminucion de interferencias
Un buen complemento al post de las fuentes de Fogonazo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/

Estaria faltando uno sobre disipadores y ya estaria cubierto casi todos los temas necesarios para armar un buen amplificador DIY.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Estaria faltando uno sobre disipadores y ya estaria cubierto casi todos los temas necesarios para armar un buen amplificador DIY.Saludos


Aquí tienes un lindo trabajo al respecto

Existe el inconveniente de la falta de datos sobre los propios disipadores, por ejemplo la resistencia térmica equivalente.
En muchos diseños de perfiles de aluminio (Futuros disipadores) el fabricante no se molesto en buscar el valor equivalente de conductibilidad térmica, y si bien se puede hacer un análisis de la sección y conseguirlo, es un proceso complicado y tedioso.
Existe data pero sobre modelos tradicionales (Standar), pero no todos los fabricantes de perfiles los adoptan.
Incluso una cosa que estoy viendo con frecuencia es que ni siquiera vienen "Negros", los hay dorados, plateados, de aluminio pulido (Al natural), Etc


----------



## Luis1342

Hola muchas gracias por sus consejos y despejar las dudas amigos,no cabe duda que si aprende uno por aqui  y es que les pregunto por que imaginenese la caja principal de fusibles de AC,mi padre le puso un candadito y la llave no la encuentra si los trueno  me cuelgan   
ya tengo los materiales pero no los he probado aún ,¿me recomiendan bajar la capacidad de la fuente ?,pensaba en el soft start pero ya me gaste toda la plata  ops: 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ...ya tengo los materiales pero no los he probado aún ,¿me recomiendan bajar la capacidad de la fuente ?,pensaba en el soft start pero ya me gaste toda la plata......


Comienza con lo mas sencillo y ve avanzando de acuerdo a la experiencia que vallas adquiriendo.
Arma tu fuente solo el transformador, rectificador y capacitores y luego podrás ver de mejorarla (Si hace falta)


----------



## Luis1342

Muchas Gracias por responder Fogonazo,mira calcule  el voltaje de rizado al 7% y me dio 13000  µF,con esta configuración solo usaré 3 de 4700 µF por cada lado y los otros 10 a guardarlos para repuesto (con el 3% andaba en los 30000µF y usaba 8 por cada lado de la fuente) pero con una pequeña ayuda de mis amigos oooooooah   comprendi es peligro para los fusibles de AC   

¿con está configuración de 3 de 4700 por lado a 25Volts cada uno habrá algún peligro?

saludos y gracias nuevamente de andar por aca


----------



## Fogonazo

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> :....¿con está configuración de 3 de 4700 por lado a 25Volts cada uno habrá algún peligro?.....


Ninguno


----------



## Luis1342

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ninguno



  Muchas gracias master Fogonazo por responder,ok no queda más que.......

menos charla y más acción    

saludos foristas!


----------



## xaxxop

Hola muy bueno el Articulo!

recién estuve calculando un transformador para un amplificador que estoy armando.

datos del amplificador:

200W con un carga de 4 ohm
125W con una carga de 8 ohm


la tensión que entrega la fuente es de 60 + 60 Vcc

Va= la salida del transformador (secundario) me dio de 86.254 Vac

entonces.... 43 0 43 (secundario del transformador)

I= 280W / 86= 3.3A

esto es lo que yo estaba buscando los Amperes, pero tengo una duda, ese calculo se basa con una carga de 4 ohm o 8 ohm ?

conclusión: el transformador que yo necesito es de 43 + 43 Vac (secundario) y de 3.3A ?

PD: el puente rectificador que lleva el esquema es de 6A

muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

xaxxop dijo:
			
		

> .....*200W con un carga de 4 ohm*
> 125W con una carga de 8 ohm
> la tensión que entrega la fuente es de 60 + 60 Vcc
> Va= la salida del transformador (secundario) me dio de 86.254 Vac
> entonces.... 43 0 43 (secundario del transformador)
> *I= 280W / 86= 3.3A*
> esto es lo que yo estaba buscando los Amperes, pero tengo una duda, ese calculo se basa con una carga de 4 ohm o 8 ohm ?
> conclusión: el transformador que yo necesito es de 43 + 43 Vac (secundario) y de 3.3A ?
> PD: el puente rectificador que lleva el esquema es de 6A
> muchas gracias!


Tu mismo te estas contestando, mira con que potencia hiciste el calculo.
Esto si es una sola etapa, si son 2 (Estéreo) necesitas duplicar todo (560W y 6.6A)
El puente te aconsejo que como mínimo sea de 12A y si pones gran capacidad de filtrado incluso de 25A

Por regla general, los cálculos se efectúan para la peor condición posible, en tu caso seria alimentar una carga de 4Ω


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El puente te aconsejo que como mínimo sea de 12A y si pones gran capacidad de filtrado incluso de 25A.



Sobre el puente, si la fuente lleva softstar, sigue siendo necesario el puente de diodos de tanto amperaje?
Por ejemplo, tengo un KBU610 de 6A, pero tambien esta este dato:

_Non-Repetitiv e Peak Forward Surge Current 8.3ms Single half sine-wave superimposed on rated load.
Ifsma = 250A_
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/comchip/KBU604.pdf

No tiene nada que ver?
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> Non-Repetitive Peak Forward Surge Current 8.3ms Single half sine-wave superimposed on rated load.
> Ifsma = 250A



Pero esa es la corriente *NO REPETITIVA* y solo vale para 8.3 ms (media onda en 60Hz). Cuando se cargan los capacitores son muchas mas de media onda, y la que tenes que considerar es la *CORRIENTE REPETITIVA MAXIMA*, que tiene un valor bastante inferior.

Por otra parte, hay que leer una cita importante que normalmente está debajo de los regímenes maximos absolutos que dice algo como *"For capacitive load, derate current by 20%."* y como la carga capacitiva es la carga normal de todos los rectificadores seguidos de un filtro con capacitores, la corriente maxima que podes extraer (la  repetitiva no importa por que esa vale solo al inicio de la carga de los cap.) es un 20% menor que la estipulada. Entonces, si tenes un puente de 6 amp. solo le podés extraer como maximo, en régimen permanente, 4.8 amperes.

Y por otra parte...la ultima vez que compré un puente de 8 Amp. 1000V (el que aparece en la foto de mi amplificador de 40+40W) me costó $7.40 y también compré un puente de 35 Amp 400V que me costó $9.10...así que no hay mucho que pensar, no?

Saludos!


----------



## xaxxop

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> xaxxop dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....*200W con un carga de 4 ohm*
> 125W con una carga de 8 ohm
> la tensión que entrega la fuente es de 60 + 60 Vcc
> Va= la salida del transformador (secundario) me dio de 86.254 Vac
> entonces.... 43 0 43 (secundario del transformador)
> *I= 280W / 86= 3.3A*
> esto es lo que yo estaba buscando los Amperes, pero tengo una duda, ese calculo se basa con una carga de 4 ohm o 8 ohm ?
> conclusión: el transformador que yo necesito es de 43 + 43 Vac (secundario) y de 3.3A ?
> PD: el puente rectificador que lleva el esquema es de 6A
> muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> Tu mismo te estas contestando, mira con que potencia hiciste el calculo.
> Esto si es una sola etapa, si son 2 (Estéreo) necesitas duplicar todo (560W y 6.6A)
> El puente te aconsejo que como mínimo sea de 12A y si pones gran capacidad de filtrado incluso de 25A
> 
> Por regla general, los cálculos se efectúan para la peor condición posible, en tu caso seria alimentar una carga de 4Ω
Hacer clic para expandir...


ah es verdad me lo respondi solo! el calculo lo hice para los 200w


el tema del puente de diodos en el esquema original lleva el  KBU602 yo compre el  KBU610 los dos son de 6A

con el tema del filtrado lleva 4 capacitores de 470uf para la rama positiva y 4 capacitores de 470uf para la rama positiva, bueno ya se todos me dicen que poco pero lo saque del esquema original de un Gallien Krueger esta marca es muy groso en amplificador de bajo, dejo el esquema de la potencia con la fuente para ver que contas gracias por responder!


----------



## juanma

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y por otra parte...la ultima vez que compré un puente de 8 Amp. 1000V (el que aparece en la foto de mi amplificador de 40+40W) me costó $7.40 y también compré un puente de 35 Amp 400V que me costó $9.10...así que no hay mucho que pensar, no?



Obviamente no, pero ya lo tenia   
Importante lo que marcas en el datasheet sobre las cargas capacitivas.
Ya 4.8A es menos de lo que entrega el transformador (usandolo hipoteticamente al maximo), obligado a otro puente.

Por cierto, es indistinto colocar el softstar en la red o en el secundario antes del banco de capacitores?

Tambien he visto capacitor en paralelo al bobinado primario, es decir, capacitor (100nF) - llave doble - bobinado primario. Cual es la funcion?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

xaxxop dijo:
			
		

> ....con el tema del filtrado lleva 4 capacitores de *470uf* para la rama positiva y 4 capacitores de 470uf para la rama positiva, bueno ya se todos me dicen que poco pero lo saque del esquema original de un Gallien Krueger esta marca es muy groso en amplificador de bajo, dejo el esquema de la potencia con la fuente para ver que contas gracias por responder!


¿ No serán *4700  µF* ?, me parece que deberías revisar tus cuentas.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> ......Ya 4.8A es menos de lo que entrega el transformador (usandolo hipoteticamente al maximo), obligado a otro puente.


La corriente del transformador es Nominal (La que puede entregar en forma continua), aquí se esta hablando de pulsos con una repetitividad de 100 o 120Hz (Depende del país) y cuyo valor es muy superior a la nominal



> Por cierto, es indistinto colocar el softstar en la red o en el secundario antes del banco de capacitores?


Es lo mismo, solo que la corriente a limitar sobre el primario es inferior que en el secundario, resistencias mas chicas (Disipación).



> Tambien he visto capacitor en paralelo al bobinado primario, es decir, capacitor (100nF) - llave doble - bobinado primario. Cual es la funcion?


Mata chispas o Red de Snubber.
Sirve para reducir las interferencias que se producen al abrir el conmutador y proteger los contactos de este (Conmutador)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Importante lo que marcas en el datasheet sobre las cargas capacitivas.
> Ya 4.8A es menos de lo que entrega el transformador (usandolo hipoteticamente al maximo), obligado a otro puente.



Seguro que sí. El problema es que vos suponés que sacas esa corriente cuando cargás al maximo al transformador, pero normalmente esa demanda de corriente se produce aún con cargas livianas, por que esa corriente no la demanda el circuito que estas alimentando sino que la demanda la carga de los capacitores de filtrado cada 10 ms. Es sorprendente analizar el comportamiento *dinámico* del rectificador mas filtro y ver la demanda de corriente que sufre el transformador en forma casi permanente. Moraleja: Ponele un puente mas grande...




			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, es indistinto colocar el softstar en la red o en el secundario antes del banco de capacitores?


Depende de que entiendas por soft-start   
Hay dos tipo de soft-start:
1) Uno es para atajar la gran corriente inicial que chupan los transformadores toroidales de alta potencia (mas de 300 VA) y ese tiene que ir en el primario.
2) Otro para amortiguar el pìco de consumo de los capacitores de filtro en el arranuqe. Ese puede ir en el primario o en el secundario. Como los dos hacen mas o menos lo mismo, se pone solo uno en el primario.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Tambien he visto capacitor en paralelo al bobinado primario, es decir, capacitor (100nF) - llave doble - bobinado primario. Cual es la funcion?


Ni idea...será hacer resonar un tanque LC? No se me ocurre nada...
Tal vez una red RC sirva para algo...pero un capacitor solo...hummmm

Saludos!


----------



## xaxxop

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> xaxxop dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....con el tema del filtrado lleva 4 capacitores de *470uf* para la rama positiva y 4 capacitores de 470uf para la rama positiva, bueno ya se todos me dicen que poco pero lo saque del esquema original de un Gallien Krueger esta marca es muy groso en amplificador de bajo, dejo el esquema de la potencia con la fuente para ver que contas gracias por responder!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿ No serán *4700  µF* ?, me parece que deberías revisar tus cuentas.
Hacer clic para expandir...


es como te decía fijate en la imagen adjunta, y tambien vi un amplificador de estos destapado y tenia esos capacitores electrolíticos axiales 470uf 63V siendo la tensión de la fuente 60v

recuerda que es un amplificador para bajo (guitarra), no tiene porque ser fiel a la señal, será por eso?


----------



## diegotala1985

Lo que no me quedo claro, es si el transformador, debe ser de 4.3 amper por rama, o en total (4.3 + 4.3 amper).
Aparte, no es muy poca corriente?
estuve viendo modulo amplificador que necesitan un transformador de 6 amper por rama, o sea 6 + 6 amper.


----------



## Luis1342

Hola foristas,buen dia,les comento que hoy por fin hice pruebas con mi fuente de alimentación para mi amplificador estereo con 2 TDA-7294,en el momento de probarla,nada se quemo,todo bien no hubo bajones en la linea por los capacitores que puse(4 de 4700µF tanto para el +V y para el -V ademas de otros dos de cada lado ceramicos de 100nf,creo que me excedi   
mi transformador es de 5A y 12v/0/12v,el rectificador de 15A,
segun yo la habia calculado para que diese 16/0/16,pero al hacer medicion con el multimetro me da 18/0/18   esta prueba de medicion la hice sin carga pues aún no tengo el circuito hecho para poder probarlo,no se por que me saldria aquel valor pero esta bien    así tendre un par de Volts más 

¿creen que mis TDA's funcionen bien con esa configuración de capacitancia en la fuente,saludos y gracias a todos los que hacen este tema


----------



## eb7ctx

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Buenas Fogonazo, excelente información.
> 
> Sobre el tema del filtrado de las fuentes para audio tenes algo?
> Como para evitar que al prender el tele o el lavarropa se escuche en el amplificador.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, para estos casos lo mejor es eliminar la interferencia donde se produce, si pones un condensador en paralelo con los interuptores el "chispazo" sera atenuado (o eliminado) o si no en el mismo enchufe donde conectas el aparato "interferente" con condensadores ceramicos de 4k7 a 10k 1000v se arreglan la mitad de los problemas de "arranque" y son baratos y reducidos de tamaño para ponerlos dentro de los aparatos

Un saludo


----------



## Vlad666

Saludos, pido su ayuda, necesito crear una fuente de 50V, pero solo consigo transformadores de 24V, ¿hay alguna manera de utilizar estos transformadores?


----------



## eb7ctx

Vlad666 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, pido su ayuda, necesito crear una fuente de 50V, pero solo consigo transformadores de 24V, ¿hay alguna manera de utilizar estos transformadores?



Hola, teoricamente con un simple rectifidor doblador de tensión se puede obtener 48 v  dc rms, a partir de 24 v ac 
Lo que se aproxima mucho a los 50 v dc que necesitas
Busca circuitos dobladores de tensión  en el  " tito google "

Un saludo


----------



## huki

amigos les hago una consulta,para un transformador de 50+50 por 14amp lo ideal seria conseguir unos capacitores de 15000uf/80v no? pero el tema es que estan muy caros...pregunto prodria conectar, por ejemplo 3 de 5600uf/80v en paralelo asi obtendria los 16000uf/80v verdad. tendria algun problema haciendo esto.gracias


----------



## Cacho

huki dijo:
			
		

> amigos les hago una consulta,para un transformador de 50+50 por 14amp lo ideal seria conseguir unos capacitores de 15000uf/80v no? pero el tema es que estan muy caros...pregunto prodria conectar, por ejemplo 3 de 5600uf/80v en paralelo asi obtendria los 16000uf/80v verdad. tendria algun problema haciendo esto.gracias



Leé el *primer post* del hilo...


----------



## Cuestavi08

hola compañeros

me estoy intentando fabricar el amplificador con el tda 2050 en puente para guitarra 
y me dijeron que coloque un transformador de 16+16 3(A) alterna y luego rectificando y filtrando me queda en 22+22 continua el amperaje aumentaría?

me podrían explicar como lo filtraría y rectificaría? gracias


----------



## Luis1342

lee el primer post de este tema que abrio el master Fogonazo ahi trata lo que se requiere para que rectifiques y filtres tu fuente,ademas de que viene muy bien explicado y ademas evitar varios errores que uno puede cometer a la hora de elegir componentes 
saludos!


----------



## juan2cruz

Que posibilidades hay de usar una fuente switching de pc para alimentar un amplificador?

Que amperaje tienen estas fuentes¿? Realizandole algún cambio se podría utilizar?

Gracias.-


----------



## manuu_bsb

Buenas, Fogonazo, te hago una pregunta: 
estoy armandome el equipo que publico tupolev aca ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31756.html )y haciendo los numeros segun tus explicaciones me dio algo que calculo yo medio insolito:
el amplificador se alimenta con +-50v, calcule la fuente para 2 modulos
entonces la potencia era de (150*2)+(150*0,4) = 420w
I= 420w/72v(secundario del transformador, 36 - 0 -36)
vr = 3%
I=6 amp.
entonces hice: c = 6(2*50*3) = 0,02 = 20,000uF. 
esta bien ese calculo? aplicando tu teoria pense en poner 5 capacitores de 4700uF, esta bien?
te digo qe me lei casi todo lo qe dice en estos posts y sigo masomenos cn esas dudas!
desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

manuu_bsb dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, Fogonazo, te hago una pregunta:
> estoy armandome el equipo que publico tupolev aca ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31756.html )y haciendo los numeros segun tus explicaciones me dio algo que calculo yo medio insolito:
> el amplificador se alimenta con +-50v, calcule la fuente para 2 modulos
> entonces la potencia era de (150*2)+(150*0,4) = 420w
> I= 420w/72v(secundario del transformador, 36 - 0 -36)
> vr = 3%
> I=6 amp.
> entonces hice: c = 6(2*50*3) = 0,02 = 20,000uF.
> esta bien ese calculo? aplicando tu teoria pense en poner 5 capacitores de 4700uF, esta bien?
> te digo qe me lei casi todo lo qe dice en estos posts y sigo masomenos cn esas dudas!
> desde ya, muchas gracias!



Aparentemente esta bien, Recuerda que esa capacidad es para *cada* rama.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				juan2cruz dijo:
			
		

> Que posibilidades hay de usar una fuente switching de pc para alimentar un amplificador?
> 
> Que amperaje tienen estas fuentes¿? Realizandole algún cambio se podría utilizar?
> 
> Gracias.-



No existe ningún impedimento.
Actualmente estoy ensayando una fuente de ese tipo para una etapa de potencia, que sería imposible de transportar si tuviera un transformador de hierro-silicio común


----------



## manuu_bsb

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> manuu_bsb dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas, Fogonazo, te hago una pregunta:
> estoy armandome el equipo que publico tupolev aca ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31756.html )y haciendo los numeros segun tus explicaciones me dio algo que calculo yo medio insolito:
> el amplificador se alimenta con +-50v, calcule la fuente para 2 modulos
> entonces la potencia era de (150*2)+(150*0,4) = 420w
> I= 420w/72v(secundario del transformador, 36 - 0 -36)
> vr = 3%
> I=6 amp.
> entonces hice: c = 6(2*50*3) = 0,02 = 20,000uF.
> esta bien ese calculo? aplicando tu teoria pense en poner 5 capacitores de 4700uF, esta bien?
> te digo qe me lei casi todo lo qe dice en estos posts y sigo masomenos cn esas dudas!
> desde ya, muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aparentemente esta bien, Recuerda que esa capacidad es para *cada* rama.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Fogonazo, te molesto una vez mas y dp sigo cn mi proyecto!
Asiqe Fogonazo tendria que poner 20.000uf por cada rama? o sea que tendria que poner 4 capacitores de 10.000uf 63v en total en toda la fuente?
infinitas gracias! hasta luego!


----------



## Emi77

Hola Fogonazo.
Mi pregunta es, ¿que habria que modificar en estos calculos, para poder calcular un transformador apropiado para una amplificador Clase A?.Debido a que indicas que estos calculos son para una etapa clase AB.
Supongamos el caso del Clase A de silicon que es de 20w y se alimenta con +-22v y tiene una corriente de reposo de 1.12A (no se si este dato es relevante).

Exelente Post!


----------



## Emi77

Bueno como es obvio que los clase A son menos eficientes que los clase AB, podemos suponer que su rendiemiento sera de 20% a la salida y 80% al aire en forma de calor.

Con una etapa clase A de 20w y usando los calculos iniciales, creo que quedarian asi:

20w+ (20w*0.8)= 36w

Alimentada con +-22Vcc
Se puede utilizar un transformador de 15-0-15 Vca (es el valor comercial mas cercano al voltage necesario, luego del rectificado)

Entonces:
I=36w/30vca = 1.2A


Espero que alguien me corrija si no estoy en lo cierto.

Por que mi gran duda es que en la pagina de ESP dice que para una etapa clase A de 20w es necesario un transformador de 160va?, por que tan sobredimensionado con repecto a la potencia del amplificador?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Emi77 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno como es obvio que los clase A son menos eficientes que los clase AB, podemos suponer que su rendiemiento sera de 20% a la salida y 80% al aire en forma de calor.
> 
> Con una etapa clase A de 20w y usando los calculos iniciales, creo que quedarian asi:
> 
> 20w+ (20w*0.8)= 36w
> 
> Alimentada con +-22Vcc
> Se puede utilizar un transformador de 15-0-15 Vca (es el valor comercial mas cercano al voltage necesario, luego del rectificado)
> 
> Entonces:
> I=36w/30vca = 1.2A
> 
> Espero que alguien me corrija si no estoy en lo cierto.
> 
> Por que mi gran duda es que en la pagina de ESP dice que para una etapa clase A de 20w es necesario un transformador de 160va?, por que tan sobredimensionado con repecto a la potencia del amplificador?.



Por que todo tu razonamiento anterior está mal calculado. Si el rendimiento del amplificador es del 20%, entonces la potencia consumida* no son 36W sino 20W/0.2= 100W*. Con un transformador "normal" con rendimiento del 80% tenés que la *potencia del transformador es de 100W/0.8 = 125W*. Ya estamos cerca, eh?
Además, el rendimiento teórico del clase A es del 25%, así que poniendo 20% somos muy optimistas y normalmente ronda entre el 15% y el 12%,
Si repetís los calculos con esos valores te va a dar lo que dice ESP.

Saludos!


----------



## Emi77

Viendolo de esta manera, tiene toda la razon gracias por sacarme de la duda, ahora me queda la duda del primer calculo de fogonazo, con el ejemplo dado:

Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa tipo “AB” que posee un rendimiento de un 60%, 60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.

Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W, es

como vos lo pones esto no seria asi: 200/0.6=333w de potencia consumida. y con el transformador normal 333w/0.8=416w.
Cambio mucho la cosa..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Emi77 dijo:
			
		

> Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W, es
> 
> como vos lo pones esto no seria asi: 200/0.6=333w de potencia consumida. y con el transformador normal 333w/0.8=416w.
> Cambio mucho la cosa..



Es que es cuestion de aplicar la definición de rendimiento (R):  *R=PotenciaDeSalida/PotenciaDeEntrada*
En el caso del amplificadorf. clase A, si yo quiero conocer la potencia de entrada, conociendo la de salida (20W) y el rendimiento (20%=0.2)...solo hay que hacer la división 20/0.2=100...no hay misterio, es matemática básica.

Fijate en la consistencia de tu proceso para el amplificadorf. clase AB...e imaginalo así: Si el rendimiento esta cerca de la mitad (0.6) la potencia consumida (de entrada) debe estar cerca del doble (tus 333W) de la entregada... Si vos multiplicas los dos rendimientos: 0.6 x 0.8 = 0.48 y se repite el razonamiento anterior...

Saludos!


----------



## Emi77

Ahora lo comprendi mejor, no conocia la definicion de rendimiento.
A lo que me referia en el ultimo post es que en el calculo que expone Fogonazo resulta una potencia bastante inferior a la calculada con la formula de rendimiento, mi pregumnta era si los calculos expuestos por fogonazo no eran tan acertados, ojo no lo digo como critica, solo para discutir y explayar un poco mas lo expuesto.

Viendo en la pagina de ESP que especifica bien el transformador a usar en cada proyecto, si lo calculo con el calculo de fogonazo da un potencia inferior y si lo calculo como lo explicas vos, da la potemcia correcta que especifica.

Doy un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor lo que planteo, con un clase AB de ESP.

Se trata de un apmplificador de 60w (120w estereo) continuos en 8 ohm con una alimentacion de +-35vcc.
Calculo del ejemplo del primer post:
Potencia del transformador: 120w+(120w*0.4)= 168w
Vca= 25-0-25 = 50vca
I= 3.36a

Calculo con la definicion de rendimiento:
Usando un rendimiento de un 50% del amplificador y un 80% del transformador, resulta
120w/0.4=300w
Vca 25-0-25
I=6a

Rod Elliot dice que para dos etapas de este amplificador se necesita un transformador de 300va 25-0-25vca por lo que el calculo de la definicion de rendimiento es el correcto.

A menos que el calculo del primer post sea para una sola rama del transformador, pero no veo que este expuesto de esa manera.

Saludos, y gracias ezavalla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Emi77 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora lo comprendi mejor, no conocia la definicion de rendimiento.
> A lo que me referia en el ultimo post es que en el calculo que expone Fogonazo resulta una potencia bastante inferior a la calculada con la formula de rendimiento, mi pregumnta era si los calculos expuestos por fogonazo no eran tan acertados, ojo no lo digo como critica, solo para discutir y explayar un poco mas lo expuesto.



Puede ser un error...todos somos humanos...todavía   
Mandale un MP para que lo revise...



			
				Emi77 dijo:
			
		

> Viendo en la pagina de ESP que especifica bien el transformador a usar en cada proyecto, si lo calculo con el calculo de fogonazo da un potencia inferior y si lo calculo como lo explicas vos, da la potemcia correcta que especifica.
> Doy un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor lo que planteo, con un clase AB de ESP.
> Se trata de un apmplificador de 60w (120w estereo) continuos en 8 ohm con una alimentacion de +-35vcc.
> Calculo del ejemplo del primer post:
> Potencia del transformador: 120w+(120w*0.4)= 168w
> Vca= 25-0-25 = 50vca
> I= 3.36a
> 
> Calculo con la definicion de rendimiento:
> Usando un rendimiento de un 50% del amplificador y un 80% del transformador, resulta
> 120w/0.4=300w
> Vca 25-0-25
> I=6a
> 
> Rod Elliot dice que para dos etapas de este amplificador se necesita un transformador de 300va 25-0-25vca por lo que el calculo de la definicion de rendimiento es el correcto.
> A menos que el calculo del primer post sea para una sola rama del transformador, pero no veo que este expuesto de esa manera.



No fuerces a la matemática para que te de los valores justos. Si sacas la cuenta con 0.6 de rendimiento del amplificador AB te va a dar 250 VA, por debajo de los 300 VA de ESP. El tema es que el le agrega algunos VA extra para mejorar la regulación del transformador y que no varíe tanto la tensión de salida del transformador frente a las variaciones de la carga. Aún así la forma correcta de calcularlo es como te he dicho, en base a la ecuación del rendimiento. El resto lo dá la experiencia...

Saludos!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio*
> 
> *Parte II*
> 
> 
> Digamos algo como esto:
> Al encender el equipo se aplica tensión al transformador a través de las resistencias limitadoras comensando la carga de los capacitares a una corriente relativamente baja.
> Al llegar la carga a unos 41VCC el zener comienza a conducir disparando al SCR que a su vez acciona el relee CR (NA) y este a través del contacto S1 hace puente sobre las resistencias limitadoras, quedando ahora la fuente en directo y sin haber sufrido.
> La tensión necesaria para el accionar del relee puede provenir de los mismos condensadores o de una pequeña fuente auxiliar.



Exelente lo tuyo, y lo de todos claro... en este tutorial he aprendido sobre fuentes como nunca y agradezco tu dedicacion al foro estimado 'fogonazo'.

claro que al ser muy principiante he tratado de desarrolar este pequeño circuito y no pude, ,porque si bien entiendo su funcionamiento por ej: no se como alimentar el reley.... sorry no tengo mucha experiencia.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

si bien queda claro como se debe hacer correctamente, ,quiero preguntar si hay otras maneras correctas de hacerlo, poruqe tengo esta que funciona, pero no se explicar su funcionamiento y me gustaria si alguien lo hace,  talvez es lo mismo de otra forma pero me gustaria la explicacion de frente a que estoy y funciona seguro ¿ pero por que si no tiene nada que ver? tan solo se le parese, gracias por los aportes...


----------



## Vlad666

> Si tenemos que la formula de potencia es *W = V * I*
> 
> Donde:
> *W =* Potencia
> *I =* Intensidad que circula por la carga
> *V =* Tensión sobre la carga
> 
> Y que *I =  V / R*
> Acomodamos un poco y llegamos a que *W = I² / R*
> Si seguimos acomodando *I = √ (W / R)*
> Si le damos valores I = √ (100 W / 8 Ω) *I = 3,53 A*
> Donde los *8 Ω*; se suponen sean del parlante




Un errorcito Fogonazo, tal vez insignificante:

     W=V*I
     I=V/R   =>   V= R*I

    Sustitución:

    W=(I R) I 
    W= I²R  

    No W=I²/R

Es un pequeño error, comparado con la información que da el post, pero puede confundir.


----------



## andres05

amigos soy nuevo y me gusta mucho la potencia de audio,tengo una pregunta  tiene mas potencia un transformadorrnador con o sin derivacion central


----------



## Fogonazo

andres05 dijo:


> amigos soy nuevo y me gusta mucho la potencia de audio,tengo una pregunta  tiene mas potencia un transformadorrnador con o sin derivacion central


A igual núcleo magnético igual potencia capaz de ser entregada sin importar la derivación.


----------



## andree_127

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa tipo “AB” que posee un rendimiento de un 60%, 60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.

Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar *200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W"*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola fogonazo un pregunta respecto a lo que posteaste, si 40% se va en calor y solo el 60% va al parlante; ese 60% no vendrian a ser los 200W osea

60% = 200W
40% = 133W   y
100% = 333W

espero que me aclares mi duda
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

andree_127 dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa tipo “AB” que posee un rendimiento de un 60%, 60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.
> 
> Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar *200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W"*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hola fogonazo un pregunta respecto a lo que posteaste, si 40% se va en calor y solo el 60% va al parlante; ese 60% no vendrian a ser los 200W osea
> 
> 60% = 200W
> 40% = 133W   y
> 100% = 333W
> 
> espero que me aclares mi duda
> saludos



Nones
Estamos hablando de la fuente:
Fuente de 280W
40% de la potencia del amplificador al calentamiento global 
Potencia de la fuente = 280W - 200(40/100) = 200 W (Potencia del amplificador)
Potencia de la fuente = 280W - Potencia de pérdidas del amplificador = 200 W Potencia del amplificador.

Aprovecho para aclarar algo que ya había escrito:
El rendimiento de un amplificador clase AB ronda el 60%, es decir que si entrega 100W consume 160W, esto es lo que dicen las matemáticas pero yo tome solo un valor de pérdida de 40%, ¿ Por que esto ?
Por lo siguiente, la señal musical es variable, si no fuera así sería aburrida, es decir que posee cambios de frecuencia y/o volumen, es decir que un programa musical NO es una señal constante y por ende NO tomara de la fuente de alimentación un consumo "Parejo y estable" mas bien un consumo variable en función del tipo de programa musical reproducido.
Si consideramos que el amplificador trabaja de manera que los "picos" del programa musical están dentro de la zona de "Recorte aceptable", todo lo demás estará por debajo de esto, es decir que la mayor parte de la reproducción musical estará por debajo de la potencia máxima del amplificador y por ende NO consumirá en forma "Permanente" los 200W capaces de entregar el amplificador sino mas bien unos 120W (Valor genérico para un tipo de programa musical de alta densidad tipo "Trash Metal").
Por esto me tome el atrevimiento de "Retocar" el valor de potencia requerida, en lugar de un rendimiento de 60% tome otro de 40% lo que me permite emplear una fuente algo menor sin pérdidas importantes.



Fogonazo dijo:


> *....Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W, este es un calculo “Realista” ya que en realidad la etapa posee un rendimiento inferior al propuesto, pero se compensa con que el programa musical nunca tomara de la fuente la totalidad de la potencia teórica de las etapas, aunque la etapa este trabajando a máximo no llegara a entregar los 100 W en forma continua por las propias variaciones de la música (Incluso reproduciendo “Trash Metal”).*


----------



## Emi77

_"Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W"_

Unos post mas atras Ezavalla explico como calcular la potencia del transformador respecto de la formula de rendimiento y el calculo da una potencia superiror a la calculada de esta manera.
Veamos, si tenemos un rendimiento del 60% del amplificador  clase AB y un rendimiento del transformador del 80%.
Tenemos que el transformador necesario para una potencia de 200w seria de:
*
200w/(0.6*0.8)=416w*

Doy un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor lo que planteo, con un clase AB de ESP.

Se trata de un apmplificador de 60w (120w estereo) continuos en 8 ohm con una alimentacion de +-35vcc.
Calculo del ejemplo del primer post:
Potencia del transformador: 120w+(120w*0.4)= 168w
Vca= 25-0-25 = 50vca
I= 3.36a

Calculo con la definicion de rendimiento:
Usando un rendimiento de un 50% del amplificador (use ese rendimiento para forzar un poco el calculo y que se vea mejor, pero usen el de 60%, Rod agrega unos pocos w para sobredimensionar un poco el transformador)  y un 80% del transformador, resulta
120w/0.4=300w
Vca 25-0-25
I=6a

Rod Elliot dice que para dos etapas de este amplificador se necesita un transformador de 300va 25-0-25vca por lo que el calculo de la definicion de rendimiento es el correcto.


----------



## Cacho

Emi, estás entrando en lo que casi podemos llamar "una discusión de escuelas".

Lo que plantea Fogonazo es que se puede achicar el transformador hasta los valores que él plantea (cosa que es cierta) aprovechando el rango dinámico que tiene la música.

Lo que proponen Elliott y la otra escuela es un transformador que soporte contínuamente la demanda máxima.


Ambas son correctas y no se contraponen:
La una busca el límite inferior (Fogo) y más barato de construir. Si el transformador es más grande no hay drama. Me permito hacer notar que los valores de los que habla Fogonazo en el prmer post son los mínimos. De ahí para arriba, lo que sea.
La otra posición busca el límite superior, ese en el que aplica ya la famosa frase "¿Más? ¿Para qué?". Sólo encarece el precio.
Es como el que se compra un Porsche 911 y maldice porque su velocidad máxima está limitada a 250km/h. ¿Querés ir más rápido? ¿Para qué?.
Más aún, probablemente nunca lo hagas.
Fogonazo calcula un auto mediano, uno que anda bien y nada más.

Con el cálculo de Fogonazo alcanza; con más de lo que calcula Elliott, sobra.


Saludos

PS: Mi criterio se acerca más al de Elliott que al de Fogo, pero reconozco la validez de lo que dice el primer post.


----------



## andree_127

===============================================================
Consideramos solo una rama de la fuente, la otra será igual. 
I = 4,3 A / 2 = 2,15 A
F = 50 HZ (F = 60 Hz para el resto del mundo)
Vr = 45 V * (3 / 100 %) = 1,35 V
C = 2,5 A / (2 * 50 HZ * 1,35 V ) 

C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) 
Aplicando los valores
C = 2,5A / (2 * 50 * 1,35V)
*C = *0,0185 Faradios = *18000 uF*

Valor comercial más próximo:
2 * 10000 uF
4 * 4700 uF
8 * 2200 uF
===========================================================
Hola fogonazo disculpa que te incomode denuevo con mi ignorancia pero respecto a lo que comentaste sobre poner 8 condensadores de 2200uF se refiere a 8 que van de (+) a tierra y otros 8 que van de tierra a (-) osea 16 en total?? o 4 van de (+) a tierra y otros 4 que van de tierra a (-) .
Y otra pregunta que pasaria si pongo condensadores de muy bajo valor, o de mucho valor, algo asi como para saber los riesgo que se pueden correr


----------



## Emi77

Gracias Cacho por contestar, la verdad que no lo habia analizado de ese punto de vista, seria bueno poner los dos metodos para que el usuario elija lo que mas le convenga, ya que el metodo de calcularlo depende mucho del uso que se le de al amplificador.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andree_127
Los capacitores serian 8 por cada rama es decir 16 en total, ya que si revisas los calculos podes ver que solo se esta tomando una rama, sobre la capacidad de los mismo es mejor porner varios de ellos en paralelo, es decir de menos valor y que sumados den la capacidad calculada, pero el espacio requerido sera mayor, lo que debes respetar es el voltaje de los capacitores.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Emi.

Por lo que decís de poner los dos métodos, con el cálculo que pusiste más arriba más lo que explica Fogo en el primer post, está explicado el "de Elliott".

En cuanto a la elección, ahí ya juegan varios factores y la experiencia es uno de los más importantes en este asunto. Eso ya daría para un tema nuevo más que para un post en este.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Perdon que me meta en este tema, pero aún cuando la posición de estimar un transformador de potencia menor que la requerida es completamente válido, lo que no es válido es hacerlo a partir de un razonamiento incorrecto. Aplicando la ecuación de rendimiento R=Psalida/Pentrada y toda la bola, te dá la potencia real que necesitas. Si vos querés...le ponés menos y es lógico ponerle menos, pero no sin conocer la demanda real de potencia y la aplicación del amplificador. Si tenés un amplificador para subwoofer...es mejor que no le pichulees en la potencia del transformador, ya que es probable que tenga que soportar períodos relativamente largos entregando alta potencia (no se si la maxima, pero si muy alta), cosa que no sucede con un amplificador de rango completo que vé todo el rango dinámico de la señal de entrada (y vuelta la burra al trigo). En este caso, para un amplificador "de la casa", podés poner sin problemas la mitad de la potencia y aún así va a andar perfecto...pero siempre sabés cual es la necesidad máxima y bajo que condiciones se produce.

Claro que como dice Cacho, en este ultimo punto la experiencia es clave para saber cuanto bajar de la potencia maxima y lograr que el amplificador funcione OK, pero si tenés dudas...pues usá la máxima y listo.

Quedan algunas cosas por considerar, como la regulación de la tensión del transformador bajo carga, que es mucho mejor en un transformador de mayor potencia y no vas a tener que agregarle 3 o 5 volts extra esperando que se caiga cuando le sacás corriente...pero eso es otra historia.

Saludos!


----------



## Emi77

Bueno luego de lo que aclaro Ezavalla, pregunto, ya que para el subwoofer no hay que disminuir la potencia, como se puede manejar esto en Graves, Medios y Agudos en un sistema multiamplificado?, es decir se puede usar un transformador. tal vez calculado como lo expone Fogo para los medios y agudos?, o algun tip que pueda ser de ayuda?...pregunto por que mi experiencia es nula.


----------



## Cacho

Tips...

A ver:

Ampli de Guitarra Eléctrica: Va a estar saturado y sonando al máximo bastante tiempo (en relación con la música normal, si es que eso existe), entonces no escatimar en el transformador ni en los condensadores. La fórmula de Fogo anda, pero un 25% extra de potencia (o más, ahí ya va en lo que diga la experiencia) viene bien.

Ampli de Bajo Eléctrico: Frecuencias bajas, consumo alto, pero no va a tener los periodos de saturación del de guitarra. _Puede_ achicarse un poco el transformador, pero mantené un buen filtrado. Anda decentemente bien la fórmula de acá.

Ampli para Graves: Pesadilla. Trafo del tamaño y peso de un auto chico y condensadores del tamaño de una lata de gaseosa. No, mejor una lata de cerveza. De las de medio litro.. En pocas palabras, no ser "discreto" con la fuente. Vámonos más para el lado de Elliott.

Amplis para Medios, Agudos o Full Range (la enorme mayoría de los casos): El cálculo de este post funciona perfecto y es más barato.

---------------
Obviamente esto no es una regla de oro y hay variaciones: Un amplificador Full Range al que le vas a meter música dance al máximo con 3dB de rango dinámico va a necesitar una fuente más grande que uno que se va a usar para los 12dB de la música clásica.
Experiencia de nuevo... 


Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Estoy haciendo un amplificador estéreo, con unos tda 2050, los cuales voy a alimentar con un transformador de 16-0-16. El problema es que, una vez rectificado y filtrado, sin carga, me da unos +-37v, cuando en teoria deberia dar +-16*(1.4)=+-22.4v. Me imagino que al conectar la carga bajara, pero asi y todo me parece excesivo, y tengo miedo de quemar algo, je. Alguien sabe si es normal? No creo haberme pasado con los capacitores de filtro, porque segui al pie de la letra los calculos del principio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

O ese transformador no es de 16+16 sino de 24+24, así que vas a tener que cambiarlo...o el error de medición que has cometido es exageradamente grande..
Vos sabrás...
 Y con carga va a bajar, pero no menos de 33+33V lo que es demasiado para el TDA2050.


----------



## Lord Chango

Yo pense lo mismo, por eso lo primero que hice fue medir el secundario, pero me daba 16v, entonces no supe que pensar, se me quemaron los libros. Voy a revisar de vuelta, por las dudas que haya errado fiero. Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Entonces posteá el esquema que estas usando, por que parece que has hecho un doblador de tensión.


----------



## Lord Chango

Tal cual, conecte mal los cables, y me di cuenta reciencito nomas, al momento de subir el PCB del rectificador. De todos modos, lo subo, por ahi le sirve a alguien, está hecho para un puente rectificador tipo KPBC, y 10 electrolíticos de 2200uF. Gracias ezaballa por los comentarios, si no me decias lo del doblador de tensión, no me daba cuenta.


----------



## Polioxyde

Hola a todos:

Acabo de leer el post y me parece excelente (me ha servido mucho). Ahora bien, quisiera saber si estos calculos sirven a la hora de diseñar un amplificador de valvulas, o si habria que modificar algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## DanielU

Estoy con los calculos para un transformador que alimente dos LM3886.

40W+(40*0.4) = 56W

Va = Vcc/1.4142)+1.4V
Va= (65/1.4142)+1.4 = 45.96+ 1.4 = 47.36 aprox. 48V .- Seria 24Vca por cada rama.

56W/48 = 1.16A por cada canal del amplificador.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Hasta ahi todo bien, calcule los valores de capacitores y puente de diodo

5A para un canal, si hago uno estereo serian 10A.

Capacitores: C= I / (2*F*Vr)

I= 0.58 A ( un canal)
F = 50Hz
Vr = 0.975 v (3%)

Obtuve 5900uF .

Pero lo que no entiendo es la capacidad de filtrado que debe tener la fuente en las salidas del puente rectificador.

 5900uF entre la salida positiva del puente de diodos y GND y 5900uF entre la salida negativa del p. de diodos y GND.

O tengo que repartir esos 5900uF ?. 2950uF entre la salida positiva del puente de diodos y GND y 2950uF entre la salida negativa del p. de diodos y GND.


PD: me da mas satisfaccion calcular la fuente para mi amplificador que copiarla de algun sitio


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

DanielU dijo:


> 56W/48 = 1.16A por cada canal del amplificador.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I= 0.58 A ( un canal)


 
Creo que hay una discrepancia aqui, si son dos canales deberian ser 1.16A y el valor que te de la ecuacion seria el valor del filtro por cada rama de alimentacion entre +-V y tierra.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Creo que hay una discrepancia aqui, si son dos canales deberian ser 1.16A y el valor que te de la ecuacion seria el valor del filtro por cada rama de alimentacion entre +-V y tierra.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, entonces serian 11000 uF


----------



## maxdrums

hola muchachos.!!!  estoy armando una fuente simple (sin punto medio) para un amplificador estéreo... y quería saber quien me puede facilitar algún esquema del circuito impreso de una fuente con puente rectificador KBL06, los cual voy a usar 1.5 amperes nominales (aprox 4A instantánea).






, 
el calculo del capacitor me dio 10000uF lo cual usare 5 de 2200uF/63V.!! 
necesitaría un esquema para esa fuente con esos componentes, o algún tip para diseñarlo yo mismo, lo que no se que grosor tendrían que tener las pistas para soportar ese amperaje! desde ya muchas gracias
muy buen aporte fogonazo!


----------



## iamkbra

amigo fogonazo , necesito qe me ayudes con una fuente . en transformador tiene qe ser de +-36 v y mas la fuente se me tiene qe ir a 50v . tenes idea de como puedo hacerla ? un abrazo amigo


----------



## Cacho

En un examen está bien dirigir las preguntas al examinado y a nadie más. Acá... suena más a descortesía que otra cosa.
Es casi como un MP pero público...

Por lo demás, ¿leíste el hilo entero? ¿O por lo menos el principio?


----------



## iamkbra

diculpa cacho, la preg va para todos


----------



## huki

amigos les queria hacer una pregunta para poder sacarme una duda sobre los transformadores.mi pregunta es, si yo tengo que alimentar un amplificador con un voltage de -/+70v y calculo 400w/100v=4amp..pero ahora si yo calculo asi 400w/70v ya retificado me da 5.71amp..los 100v son 50+50 no retificados, pregunto esto por que las dos formas de calculos estan en el foro.


----------



## Luis1342

Muchas gracias por estás pautas Master Fogonazo,acabo hace unos dias de llevar una a la practica con un amplificador de poca potencia para reemplazar el que se daño en mis bocinas de la PC y la verdad muy diferente a como trabajaban antes,he de comentarles que anteriormente se escuchaban muchas interferencias entre estas,los ruidos que genera el modem cuando esta en funcionamineto y cuando uno enviaba o recibia sms o llamadas en el celular(movil),por las bocinas te dabas cuenta antes de que llegara el mensaje o la llamada al movil pues se escuchaban todos esos ruidos raros por las bocinas,ahora todo esta muy diferente esos ruidos ya no se perciben y dificilmente me puedo dar cuenta cuando el amplificador esta encendido 
en fin muy buenas estás pautas!
Gracias!


----------



## damian2009

> Veamos, suponiendo un amplificador de 2 canales tienes 8 cables a saber:
> 1) GND de placa amplificadora Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 2) GND de placa amplificadora Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 3) GND de entrada de audio Left (La ficha entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 4) GND de entrada de audio Right (La ficha de entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 5) GND de la fuente (Condensadores)
> 6) Punto medio del transformador de potencia
> 7) Retorno de parlantes Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 8) Retorno de parlantes Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 
> Todos estos los unes en un solo punto, lo ideal sería el punto medio de los capacitores de la fuente.
> 
> De allí sacas una resistencia (10 a 22Ω) cuyo otro extremo se suelda a chasis, una ves armado y probado todo pruebas el mejor funcionamiento (Zumbidos) si es con la resistencia o puenteando la resistencia



Estoy un poco confundido, las tierras tanto del amplificador como de la fuente y el trafo pensaba unirlas todas al chasis mediante cables y amarrondolos al dicho chasis mediante un tornillo (que actuaria como un borne).


----------



## Fogonazo

damian2009 dijo:


> Estoy un poco confundido, las tierras tanto del amplificador como de la fuente y el trafo pensaba unirlas todas al chasis mediante cables y amarrondolos al dicho chasis mediante un tornillo (que actuaria como un borne).





> De allí sacas una resistencia (10 a 22Ω) cuyo otro extremo se suelda a chasis, una ves armado y probado todo *pruebas el mejor funcionamiento (Zumbidos) si es con la resistencia o puenteando la resistencia*


En tu consulta esta la respuesta.


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola *Don Fogonazo* y vale el Don por la calidad y nivel del informe sobre Fuentes de Alimentacion, como siempre muy claro y educativo.

Bueno basta de dulce, alli va la pregontonta, estos claculos son validos para fuentes con otro destino que no sea especificamente audio?.
Pienso que si pero la información que abunda no sobra.

Gracias y felicitaciones otra vez.


----------



## Fogonazo

principiantetardio dijo:


> .....alli va la pregontonta, estos claculos son validos para fuentes con otro destino que no sea especificamente audio?.....


Sirve para cualquier aplicación que se te ocurra, siempre que conozcas el consumo y el rizado admisible o deseado.

Se ejemplifico para “Audio” para considerar los rendimientos de las etapas, que serian un sobre-consumo.


----------



## principiantetardio

Je Je como lo sospechaba, de todos modos muchas gracias


----------



## djleo

Y en el caso de la fuente de mi potencia, que solamente hice uso de 2 Cap de 4700mF por 63V,tendria alguna mejora si le coloco mas en paralelo?


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola djleo, segun entendi, la mejora pasaria por disminuir las componentes resistivas e inductivas, para eso es que se analiza la colocacion de mas de un capacitor, solo se deberian hacer las cuentas como indica Fogonazo al inicio del tema y comparar costo-beneficio.


----------



## Fogonazo

djleo dijo:


> Y en el caso de la fuente de mi potencia, que solamente hice uso de 2 Cap de 4700mF por 63V,tendria alguna mejora si le coloco mas en paralelo?


Mas capacidad (uF) logra menos rizado, un menor valor de componente pulsante sobre la continua, da más poder de entregar energía en forma instantánea ante un requerimiento de la etapa de potencia y haciendo análisis aburridamente profundos, menos distorsión.
Un menor rizado significa menos zumbido proveniente de la fuente que pueda modular la salida de la etapa, esto quiere decir que si, por ejemplo, tu etapa esta reproduciendo un tono de 1000Hz NO sea modulado en amplitud por el rizado de la fuente.


----------



## leonariu

compañero fogonaso me puedes esplicar un poco  mas esto 
*¿Qué cambia en el funcionamiento de la propia placa amplificadora?
*Si tenemos una fuente que permite fluctuar la tensión de salida se asemeja mucho a lo que sería una fuente ideal (Impedancia de salida 0) con una resistencia en serie colocada entre su salida y la placa amplificadora, en realidad son 2 resistencias una para la rama positiva y la otra para la negativa, estas resistencias en definitiva quedarán en serie con la carga aplicada (Parlante) lo cual trae aparejado:
Pérdida de impedancia de salida (No confundir con impedancia de carga) que es lo mismo que decir pérdida de
factor de amortiguamiento.
Una baja impedancia de salida dará una respuesta a frecuencia mas plana ya que no será influenciada por los
cambios de impedancia dinámicos que producen las cargas (Parlantes) conectadas a estas.


----------



## Fogonazo

leonariu dijo:


> compañero fogonaso me puedes esplicar un poco  mas esto


Intentaré


> *¿Qué cambia en el funcionamiento de la propia placa amplificadora?
> *Si tenemos una fuente que permite fluctuar la tensión de salida se asemeja mucho a lo que sería una fuente ideal (Impedancia de salida 0) con una resistencia en serie colocada entre su salida y la placa amplificadora, en realidad son 2 resistencias una para la rama positiva y la otra para la negativa


En cualquier etapa amplificadora es deseable que la impedancia de salida de la etapa se mantenga lo mas baja posible con esto se asemeja más a un generador ideal, que no es afectado por las posibles variaciones de carga (dinámica) que en este caso provoca el parlante.
Si la fuente se comporta como si tuviera 1 resistencia en serie por cada rama, esto se refleja aumentando la impedancia de salida de la etapa.
Por otro lado, supongamos que la etapa reproduce 2 tonos puros, o sea 2 frecuencias simples de distinto valor, una de 35Hz y otra de 2500Hz la frecuencia de 35 Hz provocara una modulación de amplitud sobre la de 3500Hz tanto mayor como peor sea la fuente de alimentación.
¿Y por que no se modula al revés?, la de 3500Hz modula a la de 35Hz, porque la impedancia que “Ve” la etapa a esa frecuencia en la fuente es muy inferior a la que ve reproduciendo 3500.

Edit
Espero que se entienda, porque me parece como que salió un tanto embrollado.


----------



## leonariu

FOGONAZO, para serte sincero quede igual,  pero no importa no te mates explicándome, yo lo que quiero es hacer una  fuente buena, tengo un transformador con un primario de 120voltio con un secundario de 65+65 alterno y también tengo 6 condensadores de 10000 microfaradio x100 voltio y quiero hacer  esta fuente pero quiero saber como se hace la bobina  y el valor de la resistencia, fogonazo la verdad  que esa resistencia hay,  yo creo que no dejaría pasar corriente para la placa amplificadora


----------



## Nimer

leonariu dijo:


> FOGONAZO, para serte sincero quede igual,  pero no importa no te mates explicándome, yo lo que quiero es hacer una  fuente buena, tengo un transformador con un primario de 120voltio con un secundario de 65+65 alterno y también tengo 6 condensadores de 10000 microfaradio x100 voltio y quiero hacer  esta fuente pero quiero saber como se hace la bobina  y el valor de la resistencia, fogonazo la verdad  que esa resistencia hay,  yo creo que no dejaría pasar corriente para la placa amplificadora




Las bobinas y las resistencias que se ven ahí, no se ponen. Es el circuito equivalente que se forma al instalar capacitores. Todo componente tiene su parte resistiva, inductiva y capacitiva. Están representados en el circuito a fin de demostrar lo que se obtiene al poner varios capacitores que lleguen a la capacidad requerida, que si ponemos 2 capacitores GRANDES que lleguen al mismo valor.
Al ponerlos en paralelo, las partes capacitivas se suman, y las resistivas se disminuyen al igual que las inductivas.
Pero vos al armar tu fuente, no tenés que poner ninguna resistencia o bobina.

En el primer post, Fogonazo lo explica muy bien.


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mediante esta configuración las resistencias “Parásitas” o de “Retorno” dejan de ser importantes y no afectan a la señal de audio entrante



Saludos.


----------



## alefuc

Exelente Fogonazo!! muy educativo. Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tengo una duda. ¿Cual es la mejor manera de conectar 2 transformadores en paralelo para obtener una sola linea de voltaje simetrico cuando estos varian por unos voltios en su voltaje secundario?

En mi caso, son trafos de 34 y 36 volts ...

Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...conectar 2 transformadores *en paralelo* para obtener...


¿En paralelo?
Si tenés dos trafos simples y querés hacer uno con punto medio, van en serie.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿En paralelo?
> Si tenés dos trafos simples y querés hacer uno con punto medio, van en serie.
> 
> Saludos



... Na, el detalle es que cada trafo tiene su secundario simetrico. ¿Se puede hacer algo?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Y... Va a entregar toda lacorriente el de mayor voltaje, hasta que caiga lo suficiente y se igualen.
Ahí van a empezar a repartir la carga.

¿Son de 17+17V y 18+18V o de 34+34V y 36+36V?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

34+34 y 36+36

No se sobrecalentarán, porque cuando uno los secundarios en fase, se nota una pequeña chispa en las lineas en las que hay diferencia de voltaje y al poco rato se calienta uno de ellos y el otro está tibio.

mmm, Que pasaría si a cada uno le pongo un puente rectificador y los uno a los 2 a travez de ellos??? el positivo de un puente con el otro, igual con el negativo y las masas pues juntitas jeje.


----------



## Cacho

Esa es la idea.
Rectificar y después unirlos. No está bueno, pero es lo que hay.

Sé que hay otra cosa más que se puede hacer, pero no la tengo presente. Dejame buscarlo y te digo si lo encuentro. Esto lo leí hace no mucho en el foro...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ok´s gracias Cacho

Saludos!!!


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola, si no comprendo mal seria como unir en paralelo dos baterias, una de 34v y la otra de 36v, en este caso estariamos "cargando" la menor con la energia de la mayor y asi produciendo una corriente de la mayor hacia la menor, pero que lograriamos ademas de gastar energia inutilmente? 
Me parece que podriamos producir el mismo efecto de cuando conectamos dos cables de distinta seccion en paralelo para pretender aumentar la seccion total, no se bien porque pero normalmente se deteriora el de menor seccion y segun la potencia de que hablemos he visto cables que explotan por cortocircuito al derretirse los aislantes, esto pasa en corriente alterna de distribucion domiciliaria.


----------



## Tacatomon

principiantetardio dijo:


> Hola, si no comprendo mal seria como unir en paralelo dos baterias, una de 34v y la otra de 36v, en este caso estariamos "cargando" la menor con la energia de la mayor y asi produciendo una corriente de la mayor hacia la menor, pero que lograriamos ademas de gastar energia inutilmente?




Mas o menos es lo mismo que quiero evitar, ya que uno de los trafos se calienta en vacio mas que el otro. Ya probaré con los puentes rectificadores


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, no encuentro esto de cómo conectar trafos...

Si lo llego a ver te paso el link Tacoto... Tocata... ¡Tacatomon!
(A la vista de hechos recientes, no quería quedarme afuera de las confusiones con tu nombre)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, no encuentro esto de cómo conectar trafos...
> 
> Si lo llego a ver te paso el link Tacoto... Tocata... ¡Tacatomon!
> (A la vista de hechos recientes, no quería quedarme afuera de las confusiones con tu nombre)
> 
> Saludos



jajjjaa, Descuida, ya eres como de la familia. 

Saludps!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

consume el exeso de tencion en el trafo mayor, se me hace la solucion mas sensata


----------



## psychatog

El trafo de mayor tension hara circular corriente en la carga y en el secundario del de menor tension, si estan en fase. Si los conectas en contrafase, sobre la carga tenes la diferencia de tension, por lo que tenes poca tension, poca corriente y toda la corriente cae en los bobinados.


----------



## lionshin

muy buena info, me sirvio para aprender y de paso hacer un informe sobre fuentes en el colegio jaja, se agradece, saludos!


----------



## carsebdark

muchisimas gracias fogonaso por tu aporte ahora si entiendo jejejeje saludos aber si termino el amplificador saludos


----------



## Walterjc

Muy bueno tu post Fogonazo. Muchas gracias por compartir esa info. Saludos


----------



## Luis1342

Hola aqui con una duda más,resulta que ya termine de armar el nuevo impreso mi fuente para mi amplificador con TDA7294(transformador clasico,puente de 15A,capacitores de filtrado),pero hoy al hacer las pruebas me he dado cuenta que hay un zumbido horrible(humm) mezclado con la música al hechar a andar el ampli .
anteriormente trabajaba muy bien y lo tenia seccionado en dos impresos unidos mediante cables,tenia la sección del rectificador en un pcb chico y la del filtrado en otra de mayor tamaño con el cable del tap central del transformador fuera del pcb,ahora aqui se me ocurrio poner los 3 cables casi juntos mediante un conector para pcb con tornillos de tres terminales
¿se debera a que por estar tan juntos los cables entre si mediante ese conector me produzca esos desagradables ruidos?
aqui dejo unas fotos del elemento en cuestión
saludos,muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu impreso tiene un error de diseño.
Una vez filtrada la tensión de la fuente debes mantener el grosor de las pistas (Lo mayor posible) para evitar que este trazo se comporte como una resistencia en serie con tus amplificadores.
Intenta tomar directamente la alimentación de tus amplificadores soldando a los trazos gruesos de la foto en forma directa, sin pasar por los conectores de salida.

Por supuesto habría que verificar el resto del esquema para ver como se forman las mallas de retorno a la fuente.


----------



## juan_inf

yo tuve el mismo problema del sumbido y lo pude arreglar con 2 capacitores de poliester de 100 nf  , aca se debatio el tema http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...te-rectificadora-con-capacitores-en-paralelo/ , saludos espero que te sirva ...


----------



## Luis1342

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu impreso tiene un error de diseño.
> Una vez filtrada la tensión de la fuente debes mantener el grosor de las pistas (Lo mayor posible) para evitar que este trazo se comporte como una resistencia en serie con tus amplificadores.
> Intenta tomar directamente la alimentación de tus amplificadores soldando a los trazos gruesos de la foto en forma directa, sin pasar por los conectores de salida.
> 
> Por supuesto habría que verificar el resto del esquema para ver como se forman las mallas de retorno a la fuente.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta master,este fin de semana lo pondre en practica
saludos!



juan_inf dijo:


> yo tuve el mismo problema del sumbido y lo pude arreglar con 2 capacitores de poliester de 100 nf  , aca se debatio el tema http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...te-rectificadora-con-capacitores-en-paralelo/ , saludos espero que te sirva ...



gracias compañero juan_inf,si me será de utilidad
le intentaremos este fin de semana
saludos


----------



## juan_inf

Luis1342 , si pudistes solucionar ese problema o sigue el ruido ?? estaria bueno que comentes como fue para los demas, si el ruido que tenias era del tranfo o en el puente rectificador , o donde pueda llegar a estar. no me acuerdo donde vi que unian el masa de la entrada de audio con el masa del tranfo para una mejor deficion , pero nose si eso eh cierto. Suerte con eso. Saludos


----------



## Luis1342

hola foro!
muchas gracias master Fogonazo,de ahi venia el problema,pero no pude solucionarlo hasta que corte las pistas delgadas donde estaban los terminales solo fué cortarlo y listo!
claro tambien agradezco al compañero juan_inf,pues reempalce los capacitores ceramicos que tenia por un par de los de poliester y desaparecio un pequeño ruidito que se escuchaba cuando estabas a poca distancia de la bocina
muchas gracias!
saludos


----------



## ALE777

Bueno...luego de leer detenidamente todo este hilo de este interesante topico (que me uno a la lista de agradecidos a FOGONAZO por su aporte), yo deseo hacer un ampli para mi compu, que tiene una placa de sonido onboard con salida 5.1...yo pienso usar los clasicos TDA2009. ahora tengo en mi compu un ampli estereo con un TDA2004, que la calidad de sonido y baja distorsion me asombro...como recientemente me compre dos bafles mas, pienso aprovechar las salidas adicionales de la placa de la pc para aumentar las salidas...en la hoja de datos, se anuncia que el TDA2009 es un amplificador integrado clase AB...mi pregunta es: ¿que rendimiento le aplico para empezar a calcular el transformador? 60% esta BIEN? o es menor / mayor???
Ah! me olvidaba...la carga (parlantes) que voy a usar es 4 Ohms x canal...
                               gracias por sus aportes y ayuda!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para un clase AB, el 60% está bien.


----------



## sjcronchi

Fogonazo, gracias por ser tan claro y tan didáctico para explicar! Esta info me es de gran ayuda en mi trabajo. Abrazo grande.


----------



## huki

me regalaron una potencia ,pero sin el trafo...luxell lxp400 (200w*2 en 4 ohm y 120w*2 en 8ohm) alimentacion +/-60v pero no se el amperaje los condensadores son dos de  5600uf/63v un puente kbu 808...yo hice 400*0.4=560w/86=6.51amp ya  que los 86v serian 43+43 segun la formula ¿esto esta bien?..


----------



## principiantetardio

huki dijo:


> me regalaron una potencia ,pero sin el trafo...luxell lxp400 (200w*2 en 4 ohm y 120w*2 en 8ohm) alimentacion +/-60v pero no se el amperaje los condensadores son dos de  5600uf/63v un puente kbu 808...yo hice 400*0.4=560w/86=6.51amp ya  que los 86v serian 43+43 segun la formula ¿esto esta bien?..



A pesar de que no me cierra eso de 400*0,4=560 (te copiaste el resultado ja ja ja ) tus calculos son correctos 
Pegale una releida al primer informe de este hilo, es el calculo que hizo Fogonazo

Sds


----------



## ALE777

ezavalla dijo:


> Para un clase AB, el 60% está bien.


GRACIAS por tu respuesta, maestro "Jedi" EZavalla...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALE777 dijo:


> GRACIAS por tu respuesta, maestro "Jedi" EZavalla...



De nada...y que la fuerza te acompañe


----------



## Lord Chango

Una pequeña duda: estos capacitores de los que se habla en el post, van aparte de los que generalmente van en la plaqueta junto al integrado amplificador??


----------



## principiantetardio

Lord Chango dijo:


> Una pequeña duda: estos capacitores de los que se habla en el post, van aparte de los que generalmente van en la plaqueta junto al integrado amplificador??



Hola, no sabria contestarte dado que no se a que capacitores te referis. Adjunta un circuito y vemos .

En el post hablamos de la fuente de alimentacion, los capacitores que mencionas que hacen?

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

"principiantetardio", se refiere a los capacitores de filtro del amplificador.

"Lord Chango", si van aparte, son para filtrar la fuente y dejarla continua. O sea tenes que poner los de la fuente y tambien los del amplificador.


----------



## Lord Chango

Ok muchachos, muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## el-rey-julien

porque las mayorias de las fuentes de usan +15 -15 volt para las etapas de preampli ,cual seria la diferencia o efecto si uno usa +5 -5 volt ,en etapas de preamplificador con tl071 o algun ic parecido ,por ejemplo yo e puesto a funcionar una etapa de pre con +5 -5 .
 no e notado diferencias en la calidad del sonido ,pero por otro lado por algo todos los fabricantes usan los tipicos +15 -15 y por alguna razon desconosida aun por  mi no logro saber porque usan esos esos voltages.
 [no logro encontrar la tecla que ponga el sinvolo de pregunta por eso no estan puestos en el texto,los errores de ortografia si son culpa mia ]
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

gustavocof115 dijo:


> porque las mayorias de las fuentes de usan +15 -15........


Esto que comentas es para previos con operacionales, si es con componentes "Discretos", es distinto porque se ha calculado para trabajar con una tensión específica y darle una tensión distinta a esta puede provocar mal desempeño.

Con los previos en base a operacionales pasa algo similar a la tensión de salida de una etapa de potencia, a mayor tensión de alimentación mayor posibilidad de potencia (Tensión de salida).
Con una tensión de +-5Vcc de alimentación puedes considerar que estas capacitado (Eléctricamente) como para manejar una tensión de salida de unos 4V PaP (Unos 2,8 V RMS), tensión que satisface el 98% de las aplicaciones.
Pero, siempre hay un pero, hay amplificadores que requieren niveles mas altos de excitación, para lo cual necesitarías mayor tensión de salida y por ende mayor tensión de alimentación.

Por último el fabricante del integrado se supone que calculo (Diseño) este en base a una tensión de alimentación "Optima", con la cual el desempeño de su dispositivo es el "Mejor", en general, esta tensión está comprendida entre +-12 y +-15Vcc.
Esto es válido para muchos de los operacionales que trabajan en audio, pero NO es una regla general.


----------



## el-rey-julien

entendido muchas gracias genio ¡¡¡


----------



## blasidalen

Hola,tengo una duda acerca de los transformadores para audio con salida simétrica,el primario de dichos transformadores debe tener la potencia total de los dos secundarios funcionando simultaneamente o solo la mitad puesto que el ampli en cada momento solo usa uno de los secundarios(uno para la semionda positiva y otro para la negativa alternandose).
Espero entiendan que quiero decir,aver si pueden aclararme algo,gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola blasidalen, tu mismo te respondiste la pregunta:

Si es un amplificador comun y corriente:



blasidalen dijo:


> solo la mitad puesto que el ampli en cada momento solo usa uno de los secundarios(uno para la semionda positiva y otro para la negativa alternandose).


 
Si es un amplificador en puente el primario si debe proveer las demandas del secundario completo, es decir de extremo a extremo.

Saludos.


----------



## blasidalen

Gracias Oscar Monsalvo,no estaba seguro.Eso me facilita mucho el bobinar un transformador,hasta ahora usaba hilo de primario para el total de la potencia y me quedaba escaso en ocasiones el sitio para el secundario.Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123

Me he pasado por todo el post pero encontre evidencias de calculos empleados para las resistencias "de limitacion de carga".

La idea que manejo no es para una fuente de audio, pero me gustaria implementar dicho sistema para ampliar la vida útil de los cada vez más caros componentes electrónicos (en especifico los electroliticos de alta capacitancia)

Para los 12V del rele, utilizare una "mini fuente" sin transformador. Solo un capacitor con una resistencia de 220~680K y luego un rectificador a diodo. Lo que me intriga es qué pautas debo usar para calcular las resistencias que "suavizan" el encendido de todo el sistema tomando en cuenta que voy a usar de 12~15000uF @12V-4A (max) como parte de una fuente de laboratorio para RF

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Y... tienen alguna PCB que se haya diseñado para la etapa de rectificación y filtrado? Con la topología en estrella y demás recomendaciones?

Ya me he leído todo el post, y solo hay este interesante PCB del amigo Lord Chango.
Ver el archivo adjunto 22953

Post 119, pero no hay ninguna acotación de si está bien o si debe mejorarse en algo.

O si existe algo ya hecho, para no ponerme a improvisar ni a inventar lo que ya está inventado. Es que me parece crítico el diseño de la PCB, en este tema, para evitar problemas como hum, y ruidos indeseables, bucles de tierras, etc.

De otro lado pregunto. Para alimentar al previo (que usa +/15), se debe implementar una especie de preregulador, para que tome la alimentación directamente de la alimentación del ampli, y no hacerle una fuente dedicada. ¿Es técnicamente correcto que se haga también este preregulador en la misma Tarjeta Pcb del ampli? Alguna idea? Es que yo las hacía Aparte, y funcionaban bien. Pero están convenciéndome que intente algo más compacto, todo junto (las fuentes,digo) para evitar complejidades, cableados, etc.etc).

Ver Simple Pre-regulator

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

BUSHELL dijo:


> Y... tienen alguna PCB que se haya diseñado para la etapa de rectificación y filtrado? Con la topología en estrella y demás recomendaciones?
> 
> O si existe algo ya hecho, para no ponerme a improvisar ni a inventar lo que ya está inventado. *Es que me parece crítico el diseño de la PCB, en este tema, para evitar problemas como hum, y ruidos indeseables, bucles de tierras, etc*.



La verdad, es que *no deberías usar PCB* para una fuente de alimentación de un amplificador de potencia. Usando cableado punto-a-punto y un poco de maña, es factible diseñar fuentes con conductores adecuados a la corriente que va a circular, de manera de minimizar las caídas de tensión y los efectos de los lazos de masa, y lograr una muy buena presentación "constructiva".

Quizás es bueno usar PCB para amplificadores de hasta 30 o 40 watts o sistemas de muy baja potencia (preamplificadores, ecualizadores, etc), pero de ahí para arriba siempre es preferible cableado punto-a-punto y conductores gruesos...ya que la resistencia en los tracks del PCB es mucho mas elevada que usando cables, y eso atenta contra la performance de la fuente...y del amplificador.

Por otra parte, la "estrella de masa", aunque es un concepto importante, no siempre es tan necesario cumplirla a rajatabla, y si es necesario hacerlo, es preferible montarla cableada en algún conector o bornera, ya que a veces es necesario intercalar resistencias de bajo valor en algunos retornos de masa y el PCB solo molesta en estas situaciones...con lo que volvemos a lo que hablábamos antes.


----------



## juan_inf

ezavalla dijo:


> La verdad, es que *no deberías usar PCB* para una fuente de alimentación de un amplificador de potencia. Usando cableado punto-a-punto y un poco de maña, es factible diseñar fuentes con conductores adecuados a la corriente que va a circular, de manera de minimizar las caídas de tensión y los efectos de los lazos de masa, y lograr una muy buena presentación "constructiva".
> 
> Quizás es bueno usar PCB para amplificadores de hasta 30 o 40 watts o sistemas de muy baja potencia (preamplificadores, ecualizadores, etc), pero de ahí para arriba siempre es preferible cableado punto-a-punto y conductores gruesos...ya que la resistencia en los tracks del PCB es mucho mas elevada que usando cables, y eso atenta contra la performance de la fuente...y del amplificador.
> 
> Por otra parte, la "estrella de masa", aunque es un concepto importante, no siempre es tan necesario cumplirla a rajatabla, y si es necesario hacerlo, es preferible montarla cableada en algún conector o bornera, ya que a veces es necesario intercalar resistencias de bajo valor en algunos retornos de masa y el PCB solo molesta en estas situaciones...con lo que volvemos a lo que hablábamos antes.




hola ezavalla, para amplificadores mayores a 100w usas cable común de 2.5mm2 para la fuente ?? o algun otro tipo de cable mas eficiente y de diferente diametro ?? tambien tengo entendido que para un mejor filtrado en la entrada del conector rca del amplificador se le coloca 1 resistencia de 680 OHms en serie y un capacitor de 470 Picofaradios en paralelo aprox. Y si es un integrado en las entradas de los pines positiva y negativa ponerle un capacitor de 100 o 220nF y se tendria unos mejores resultados tanto para la fuente como al amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan_inf dijo:


> hola ezavalla, para amplificadores mayores a 100w usas cable común de 2.5mm2 para la fuente ?? o algun otro tipo de cable mas eficiente y de diferente diametro ??



Depende donde quieras hacer la conexión. Para los capacitores uso una planchuela de cobre como en la foto:












Fijate que lleva tornillos en los extremos, y en esos tornillos van los conectores que se ponen en los extremos del cable y los ajustás con arandelas planas, arandelas de presión y tuercas.

En el otro extremo del cable ponés conectores tipo fast-on para los puentes de 35A o van soldados si van al trafo.

Los capacitores los podés sujetar al chasis de varias formas, pero yo uso un par de ángulos de chapa y algunos precintos para cable para atarlos y dejarlos fijos. También les podés poner cinta adhesiva doble faz...y te recomiendo una de 3M para exteriores que agarra muy fuerte!!! es transparente con el papel protector verde...pero ni te imaginás como sujeta.

El puente va atornillado al chasis con grasa dispadora al medio...y listo. El trafo lo montás según los soportes que tenga.

Los cables...depende de la corriente que maneje la fuente INTERNAMENTE y que es mayor que la consume el amplificador, pero con 1mm^2 cada dos o tres amperes andás bien...aunque si querés, por el foro hay una tabla para calcularlo.




juan_inf dijo:


> tambien tengo entendido que para un mejor filtrado en la entrada del conector rca del amplificador se le coloca 1 resistencia de 680 OHms en serie y un capacitor de 470 Picofaradios en paralelo aprox. Y si es un integrado en las entradas de los pines positiva y negativa ponerle un capacitor de 100 o 220nF y se tendria unos mejores resultados tanto para la fuente como al amplificador



El filtrado en la entrada del ampli debe estar cerca del CI o de los transistores de entrada, pero la resistencia es de 2K2 o un poco más y el capacitor...puede ser de ese valor, o un poco mas chico. De todas formas, eso debería estar incluido en el diseño del ampli y si no está....hummmmmm

Los capacitores de 100nF en paralelo con los electrolíticos de la fuente SON UN MITO URBANO y su utilidad es menos que marginal. No pasa nada si los ponés...pero están como al dope...


----------



## juan_inf

ezavalle interesante la conexion, voy hacer la conexion de la fuente con cables como usted dice para chequear si puede disminuir un poco mas el rizado que con la plaqueta ya estañada con sus componentes.

Iniciado por *ezevalle*
"Los capacitores de 100nF en paralelo con los electrolíticos de la fuente  SON UN MITO URBANO y su utilidad es menos que marginal. No pasa nada si  los ponés...pero están como al dope..."

practicamente me a bajado el ruido al poner capacitores de 100nF en la fuente ya que hace como un filtro pasa altos, y no creo que sea un mito, es mi humilde esperiencia respecto ah ello.

Ahora veo si encuentro el link con la tabla de valores del los cables, desde ya muchas gracias por la data ezevalle


----------



## blasidalen

Me podrian decir que  pcaida de tensión es "normal" a la salida de la fuente?,suponiendo esté bien construida y funcionando el amplificador a tope,una fuente de 50+-50 v en cuato se queda.40+-40v supondrían mucha caida o es normal?.
salu2


----------



## juan_inf

blasidalen dijo:


> Me podrian decir que  pcaida de tensión es "normal" a la salida de la fuente?,suponiendo esté bien construida y funcionando el amplificador a tope,una fuente de 50+-50 v en cuato se queda.40+-40v supondrían mucha caida o es normal?.
> salu2



la verdad nunca me paso tal caida y no creo que sea normal blasidalen ,  alguien por casualidad no tiene el diagrama de esta fuente , no ?? http://www.euroservicio.com/Producte.aspx?referencia=445 , la encontre en dicha pagina con amplificadores de alta fidelidad, se ve interesante


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan_inf dijo:


> ezavalle interesante la conexion, voy hacer la conexion de la fuente con cables como usted dice para chequear si puede disminuir un poco mas el rizado que con la plaqueta ya estañada con sus componentes.



No esperes maravillas a menos que estemos hablando de amplificadores que consuman suficiente corriente (tipo 4 o 5 Amp  para arriba). Pero esa forma de montaje es mas simple, de mas posibilidades y mas correcta que hacer un PCB...y te lo digo por experiencia...
Cuando quieras poner 4 capacitores como los de la foto en un PCB, vas a tener que sujetarlo en 5 o 6 puntos para evitar que se quiebre...y el PCB solo te sirve para esos capacitores. SI mañana los cambias y no conseguís el mismo modelo....bueno...imaginate...



juan_inf dijo:


> practicamente me a bajado el ruido al poner capacitores de 100nF en la fuente ya que hace como un filtro pasa altos, y no creo que sea un mito, es mi humilde esperiencia respecto ah ello.



Si vas a poner capacitores de 100nF, tenés que ponerlos NO EN LA FUENTE sino en la plaqueta del amplificador y bien cerca de la etapa de salida. En ese caso se usan para prevenir oscilaciones derivadas de la longitud de los cables de la fuente y de su resistencia parásita (y de la inductancia y de....es una historia larga).
Si los ponés en la fuente, solo vas a ocultar el problema...suponiendo que exista , pero tarde o temprano algo va a volar...


----------



## Emi77

Hola compañeros.
Tengo una duda sobre el coneccionado de las masas en mi equipo de guitarra que estoy armando, paso a detallar un poco como es.
Esta dividido en dos etapas, una es la etapa de amplificacion o potencia y la otra es la de preamplificacion o acondicionamiento de señal.

Bueno en la etapa amplificadora todas las masas concuren a un punto.
Al punto estan conectadas la masa del amplificador, el punto medio del trafo, el rotorno del parlante y el chasis de la etapa. Hasta ahi creo que va todo bien.

La etapa de preamplificacion esta compuesta por un trafo (con punto medio), una fuente regulada, un mezclador y 2 preamplificadores.
Mi duda es, conecto todas las masas a un punto y de ese mismo punto saco un cable y lo uno con el punto comun de masa de la etapa amplificadora?, o cada masa individualmente la conecto al punto comun de masa de la etapa amplificadora?

La cadena de audio seria asi:
guitarra-->preamplificadores-->mezclador-->amplificador

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Emi77 dijo:


> ...Bueno en la etapa amplificadora todas las masas concuren a un punto....


A ese mismo punto llevas el punto medio del transformador "Pequeño", la masa de tu previo y la masa de las fichas de entrada al equipo.


----------



## Emi77

Ok gracias Fogo.
Una pregunta mas, tengo esta proteccion funcionando
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-rms-7744/#post36279

La cual la alimento con el trafo mas pequeño, es decir entre el punto medio y un extremo, a ese mismo trafo le conecto la fuente regulada y un pre, hasta ahi todo bien, preo cuando junto el punto medio del trafo pequeño o las masas de la fuente o del pre que es la misma con el punto de masa del de la etapa amplificadora la proteccion no se enciende (activa).

A que se debe?, aclaro que no lo he probado uniendo las masas como me decis.


----------



## Fogonazo

Emi77 dijo:


> Ok gracias Fogo.
> Una pregunta mas, tengo esta proteccion funcionando
> La cual la alimento con el trafo mas pequeño, es decir entre el punto medio y un extremo, a ese mismo trafo le conecto la fuente regulada y un pre, hasta ahi todo bien, preo cuando junto el punto medio del trafo pequeño o las masas de la fuente o del pre que es la misma con el punto de masa del de la etapa amplificadora la proteccion no se enciende (activa).
> 
> A que se debe?, aclaro que no lo he probado uniendo las masas como me decis.


En el esquema de la protección el secundario del transformador NO se conecta a masa, pero si se conecta el negativo de la protección a GND general.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> A ese mismo punto llevas el punto medio del transformador "Pequeño", la masa de tu previo y la masa de las fichas de entrada al equipo.



Por una cuestión de profilaxis, yo te recomiendo que juntes todas las masas del pre en un solo punto (pre, fichas y trafo) y *luego la unas al tornillo del chasis con una resistencia de 10 ohms de por medio.*


----------



## jhonson150

Hola compañeros; tengo una duda  con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion de este amplificador y la forma en que iran conectados las lineas de tierra en el amplificador.
1.- En el diagrama del amplificador me aparecen una simbolo tierra y un simbolo comun(encerradas en verde), me pregunta es esas dos van a ir unidas? o a donde se conectaran los componentes que van al simbolo comun?
Y las entradas de audio encerradas en azul; las dos son positivas o cual es negativa?

2.- En el diagrama de la fuente del amplificador; no entiendo como va a ir conectado el amplificador a la fuente(encerrado en rojo),es decir cual va a ir al -90 y cual al + 90 del amplificador;Y ese capacitor de 1microfaradio,y las salidas que tiene; a donde iran conectados?


----------



## Tacatomon

Todos los puntos de masa van hacia el punto central de la fuente de alimentación. Solo es una manera de "discernir" las 2 "tierras" del circuito. Pero en efecto, todo va hacia un punto.
Si lees el tema, entenderás más como adecuar estas conexiones, ya que hay que tener algunos cuidados con las masa del circuito y la masa del chasis que va a la tierra de la conexión de red (120/220 VAC).

Saludos!!!


----------



## jhonson150

Exelente¡¡¡  tacatomon
gracias por tu ayuda ya con esto, puedo proseguir¡¡¡


----------



## elhipi

Hola Fogonazo muy bueno el post que hiciste lo estuve leyendo y la verdad que me ha sacado varias dudas que tenia yo.Un problemita que tuve es que al querer medir el voltaje de rizado me marca en el tester 0v con el capacitor de 470n y en vcc, es asi como se hace para medir o estoy haciendo algo mal?


----------



## Fogonazo

elhipi dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo muy bueno el post que hiciste lo estuve leyendo y la verdad que me ha sacado varias dudas que tenia yo.


Gracias


> Un problemita que tuve es que al querer medir el voltaje de rizado me marca en el tester 0v con el capacitor de 470n y en vcc, es asi como se hace para medir o estoy haciendo algo mal?


Nop, se mide tensión alterna y el capacitor en serie con una de la puntas de prueba del multímetro


----------



## elhipi

Disculpame de vuelta a ver si entiendo,tengo que poner el tester en Voltaje alterna y ahi uso el capacitor en serie para medir el rizado?

Otra duda que tengo es que en mi caso el trafo no tiene punto medio es de 12v y cerov porque lo uso para el ampli echo con el Tda7386 , en ese caso donde tendría que mandar el punto estrella ?,ya que el caso que vos explicas es de un trafo con punto medio donde va a parar todas las tierras ahi.
Aca te adjunto la plaqueta de la fuente que hice;en esta plaqueta solamente le puse los capacitores y al puente lo mande con cables y lo atornille al chasis esta bien asi?

Imagen adjuntada:




Otra duda mas,yo a los RCA de entrada que le puse me hacen contacto con el chasis osea la masa,eso tendría que aislarlo o no hace falta?


----------



## Fogonazo

elhipi dijo:


> Disculpame de vuelta a ver si entiendo,tengo que poner el tester en Voltaje alterna y ahi uso el capacitor en serie para medir el rizado?


Correcto, comienzas midiendo en una escala de tensión alta y luego vas bajando de escala (En el multímetro)
Esto se hace con el amplificador funcionando con audio y el o los parlantes conectados, en vacío casi no debe tensión de rizado.


> Otra duda que tengo es que en mi caso el trafo no tiene punto medio es de 12v y cerov porque lo uso para el ampli echo con el Tda7386 , en ese caso donde tendría que mandar el punto estrella ?,.....


En ese caso tomas para armar la estrella el negativo (Punto 0V) de tu fuente.


----------



## elhipi

Ok gracias Fogonazo,es lo que me suponía,entonces mando todo directamente a ala plaqueta que te adjunte arriba al punto 0v, en mi caso la plaqueta del ampli en las entradas tienen en común  para soldarle la masa de las entradas de audio,en ese caso, la masa del audio, la mando ala plaqueta del ampli? o la mando directamente al punto estrella?


----------



## idontcar3

Fogonazo dijo:


> (Incluso reproduciendo “Trash Metal”).


 ya se que por algo me decian thrasher..

fogonazo... 

gracias por estas pautas
algun dia armo algo bien prolijo asi


----------



## zks

hola fogonazo ..como dicen el que busca siempre encuentra.. pero hace dias he tenido dudas con un tranformador para un amplificador y el tema es de cuantos amperes tiene que ser.. y leyendo este articulo que es genial hise mis calculos y bueno llege a la conclusion que espero que sean correctos .. bueno estoy armando un amplificador de guitarra de 30 w y usando las formulas llege a la siguiente conclusion : segun el esquema el tranformador es de 40 volt punto medio. usando la formula llege a la conclusion que el tranformador debe ser de 20 + 20 Vac por 1.05 amper.. espero estar en lo correcto ,, ahora volviendo al esquema si con este calculo segun el consumo del amplificador es de 1.05 amper.. por que en el esquema hay 4 diodos 1N 4003 que segun las caracteristicas esos diodos son de 1 amper por 200 Volt.. espero una respuesta.. ahora consultando por un amplificador con stk 086 ,por que me dijeron que tenia que tener un transformador que me entregara 30 + 30 por 6 amperes .. si haciendo los calculos con la formula me da que tengo que tener un transformador de 30 + 30 por 1.63 amper ... bueno espero que me saquen de esta duda .. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

zks dijo:


> ...., ahora volviendo al esquema si con este calculo segun el consumo del amplificador es de 1.05 amper.. por que en el esquema hay 4 diodos 1N 4003 que segun las caracteristicas esos diodos son de 1 amper por 200 Volt....


Si el diodo está dentro de un puente rectificador, se puede considerar que aporta solo la mitad de la corriente, y la otra mitas es provista por el otro diodo del puente. Es decir que un puente armado con 1N4003 tendrá una capacidad de corriente de 2A


----------



## zks

bien fogonazo me quedo claro .. ahora con respecto al calculo que hise estoy en lo correcto con el transformador 20 + 20 Vac por 1.05 amper .. ese es el consumo que tendra el amplificador a maxima potencia ,,  espero respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

zks dijo:


> bien fogonazo me quedo claro .. ahora con respecto al calculo que hise estoy en lo correcto con el transformador 20 + 20 Vac por 1.05 amper .. ese es el consumo que tendra el amplificador a maxima potencia ,,  espero respuesta



Siendo para una guitarra eléctrica yo colocaría un transformador de 1,5A y un puente de 3A, con eso te pones a cubierto de cualquier "Atrocidad" que se te ocurra hacer con la guitarra.


----------



## electro-nico

Fogonazo muy buen aporte, te felicito... Ahora, hay algo que no me cierra:

Por ejemplo: Tengo un amplificador de 100w eficazes, el cual se alimenta con +-50v
Entonces, aplicando las formulas para el transformador...

*100 W + (100 * 0.4) = 140 W*

*Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V*
*      = ( 100v / 1,4142 ) + 1,4V = 70,71 + 1,4v = 72,11v*

*Entonces necesitaria un transformado con punto medio de 36v 0v 36v*

Aplicando el principio de Arquímedes que decía que 

*W = V * I*

I = 140 W / 72 V = 1,94* A*

*Entonces llegamos a que necesito un transformador de secundario 36v 0v 36v de 1,94 A*

*Todo perfecto hasta entonces...*

*Para lograr una potencia de 100w a la salida se necesitan 40v pico que son 28,28v eficazes*

*Entonces: Wrms = V rms^2 / Rcarga = 28,28v ^2 / 8 ohms = 800 / 8 = 100Wrms*

*PERO: si aplico ley de ohm*

*I rms = Vrms / R = 28,28v / 8 ohms = 3,53 A rms*

*I pico = Vpico / R = 40v / 8 ohms = 5 A*


*Entonces, a que le debo hacer caso? *

si alguien me podria ayudar buenisimo 

gracias


----------



## ibdali

hola, con +-28.28 obtienes 100w  con una carga de 4 ohm, sin embargo esto es si se pudiera usar la excursión de sañal al máximo, sin distorción. En realidad debes considerar un 20% de perdidas, con lo cual si yo fuere a diseñar un amplificador de 100w la tensión mínima que colocaría sería de 35v cc aproximadamente.

Ahora  si tu tienes un amplificador que se alimenta de +-50 v no significa que deba tener la máxima potencia que se puede obtener con esa tensión. Es decir, tu puedes tener un amplificador de 100w rms que se alimente con +-50v y aproximadamente consumira 3 amperes.

No se si entendí bien tu duda, espero que te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## zks

muy bien fogonazo hoy termine mi proyecto del amplificador de guitarra y todo genial funciono al 100 % .. sin nada mas q*UE* decir darte las gracias por el gran aporte y sacarme de las dudas q*UE* he tenido.. ahora empesare hacer un amplificador con el stk 086 .. que creo que mensione sobre el consumo en amperes que en la tienda donde compre dicho integrado me dijeron que tenia que comprar un transformador de 30+30 Vac por 6 amper .. que tan cierto es eso ..espero que me ayudes en ese aspecto ya que haciendo los calculos descrito en el tutorial que hisiste me da que deveria tener un transformador de 30+30 por 1.63 amper.. espero que me ayudes en ese aspecto.. pd: el amplificador es mono.. espero respuesta .. y sin nada mas que decir mil gracias por la ayuda brindada..


----------



## electromecanico

volviendo a lo de las masas en estrella aca les dejo un circuito echo en pcb que se podria decir universal para hacer fuentes con este metodo 

y un delay de alimentacion para fuentes de mucho power.. para no apagarle las lamparitas a la doña..cuando apuramos a los electroliticos los cuales tiene la misma reaccion que las mujeres y los cinturones de seguridad del auto inerciales, "" si los apuras se ponen duros ""


----------



## juanchilp

alex cantillo dijo:
			
		

> amigos foristas buenas noches quisiera consultar algo por que se que me pueden sacar de la duda y mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿es necesario colocar muchos condensadores en una fuente? por ejemplo yo estoy construyendo un amplificador y requiero una alimentación de 70 y 70 rectificados y filtrados y no cuento con condensadores de alta capacidad le podre colocar 4 de 3300 por 100v o repercute en algo agradezco sus respuestas



alex, ya fue hablado y hay un diagrama con las pistas tambien para que bajes y lo puedas implementar con capacitores en paralelo para llegar al valor que buscas ( esta en alguna de las paginas de este post el pcb) , te recomiendo que uses capacitores de 2200uf , leete  un poquito las primeras paginas que postio fonozado y te vas a dar cuenta. 
Al ponerlo en paralelo los capacitores se suman los Microfaradios de cada capacitor "formando uno solo " ( la suma de todos los capacitores te retorna los microfaradios que va a representar en esa rama ) y tienen que ser de igual voltaje. Saludos


----------



## mendfi

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio*...........




en esa formula el "(200*0.4)" no varia o siempre va a ser de ese valor?????


----------



## Tacatomon

Puede variar, la eficiencia en los amplificadores no siempre es la misma. Y también la potencia de la fuente que se está manejando. De ahí los términos que se usan en la formula..

Saludos!!!

PS: No era necesario citar todo el mensaje del compañero Fogonazo. Se me va a dañar el Scroll...


----------



## Beliel

Hola Fogonaso.... felicidades excelente aporte.... pero tengo una pregunta, ya tengo mi fuente, a la salida de la misma me entrega +52.5 voltios y -52.5 voltios, desearía saber como puedo bajar esos +/-52.5 voltios a unos +/- 40 voltios fijos, acaso hago un simple divisor de tensión? o utilizo un integrado pero ahi viene  el  problema yo solo conozco el LM7830 que me regula a 30 VDC y el LM7930 que me regula a -30VDC, pero yo como mínimo necesitaría +/-35VDC, logicamente que no me afecte el amperaje que necesito para mi equipo (3 amperios) porfa alguien colaborame con una idea....


----------



## chacarock

hola, creo que se podria hacer una fuente estabilizada, es mas seria recomendable, revisa algunos de los post de amplis de 20w no recuerdo bien si fue Fogonazo o tecnidiso, el que hizo un ampli con fuente estabilizada, 
espero te sirva el dato

saludos

pd





> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/


aca esta, no era estabilizada era regulada,no se si te sirva


----------



## Beliel

hola chacarock gracias interesante el link que me sujeriste, pero ya solucione mi problema, esos +/-52,5 voltios que tenía eran sin carga, olvidaba que cuando se conecta carga a una fuente, la misma sufre una caída de tensión del 5 al 20%  del voltaje que entrega sin carga, asi que se podría decir que con las justas jejeje gracias a la caida de tensión funciono mi equipo muy bien ya que con carga tenia un voltaje de +/- 47 voltios y tenia un rango desde +/-35 voltios hasta +/- 51 voltios asi que...... todo bien y sin novedad, funcionando y sin explociones jejeje......


----------



## psychatog

Beliel dijo:


> hola chacarock gracias interesante el link que me sujeriste, pero ya solucione mi problema, esos +/-52,5 voltios que tenía eran sin carga, olvidaba que cuando se conecta carga a una fuente, la misma sufre una caída de tensión del 5 al 20%  del voltaje que entrega sin carga, asi que se podría decir que con las justas jejeje gracias a la caida de tensión funciono mi equipo muy bien ya que con carga tenia un voltaje de +/- 47 voltios y tenia un rango desde +/-35 voltios hasta +/- 51 voltios asi que...... todo bien y sin novedad, funcionando y sin explociones jejeje......



Me alegro que funcione, pero tene en cuenta que con una variación del 10% en la tensión de red te pasas de +/-51v así que cuidado.
Saludos


----------



## nikko

Hola, queria ver si entendi todo bien y si hice bien los calculos. Voy a hacer dos amplis (50W+50W) Los datos son:
Potencia real:140W le sume la potencia disipada
Vca: 19-0-19
Vcc: +-26V
I: 3,7A
Puente rectificador: 12A
El filtrado lo haria con 6 capacitores de 4700uF

Entonces... si la fuente esta bien echa (por los calculos) no habria problemas en alimentar dos amplis que posteo mnicolau https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/ para sacarle 50W a cada uno en 4Ohm ¿es todo esto correcto?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pableen

Fogonazo dijo:


> C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> Aplicando los valores
> C = 2,5A / (2 * 50 * 1,35V)
> *C = *0,0185 Faradios = *18000 uF*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Existe otra formula práctica para estimar el valor del condensador y es de colocar 2200uF por cada Amper de consumo (Para este: C = 2,5 A * 2200 uF = 5500 uF).
> 
> Esto funciona aceptablemente para aproximaciones gruesas.



Se podria decir que estoy confundido, pero decir que estoy completamente en p*****tas es mucho mas apropiado...
No entiendo... no deberia haberte dado valores similares con un método y con el otro?? la diferencia entre 18000uF y 5500uF es mucha(se que hay algo que no entiendo y no creo que te hallas equivocado). Necesito entender que es de lo que no me estoy dando cuenta ya que estoy tratando de armarme una fuente y me pasa lo mismo(no se que rcuacion usar):
es muy, muy bueno el aporte, me ayudó mucho, pero igual sigo complicado. la fuente que estoy tratando de hacer es para el ampli UCD de ejtagle con 200W a 8 ohms, para eso necesito que la fuente entregue +/-57 v con 7.3A.

los cálculos que hice:
(evité el calculo de potencia del trafo ya que el clase D aprobecha el 97% de la energia)

Calculos de la fuente:
I/2=3.65A
F=50hz
Vr=58v*(3/100%)=1.74V

C=3.65A/(2*50hz*1.74V)=0.020977 faradios= 21000 uF 

pero segun la otra funcion(2200UF por cada Ampere, serian 16000UF si multiplico por 7.3 y 8000uF si multiplico por 3.65)

10 condensadores de 2200uf contra 8 del mismo tamaño, me pueden tirar un centro????

disculpen si es muy básica mi pregunta!
(si me pasan el pcb de una fuente que me sirva no molesto mas, tampoco aprendo, pero no molesto mas por ahora jaja)

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## juan_inf

hola que tal, tengo una consulta, realizé un amplificador de 100w por canal, y lo alimento con +/-50, en la fuente le puse una resistencia de 560 Ohm de 10watt y calienta mucho ,que me parece raro al ser de 10w y se puede ver un humito ¿ no se llegará a quemar ?, otra cosita es que al poner el pre-amplificador se escucha ruido, y si saco el pre-amplificador el ruido desaparece, ¿puede ser problema de tierra? no unifique las masas y las puse al chasis. O me recomiendan alguna otra cosa que haga, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Helminto G.

dos cositas, leiste todo el tema? y exactamente donde esta la resistencia?


----------



## juan_inf

las resistencias de 10w de 560 Ohm , estan en la fuente despuès del puente rectificador y los capacitores, voy a unificar tierra para ver si se va el ruido del pre-amplificador


----------



## Helminto G.

en serie? si es asi me parece rasonable que claliente tu ampli consume mas de 100W


----------



## Fogonazo

juan_inf dijo:


> las resistencias de 10w de 560 Ohm , estan en la fuente despuès del puente rectificador y los capacitores, voy a unificar tierra para ver si se va el ruido del pre-amplificador



¿ Y de donde sacaste esa resistencia ?


----------



## Helminto G.

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y de donde sacaste esa resistencia ?


de la casa de electronica fogo, je je, la pregunta seria, para que?


----------



## juan_inf

le puse esa resistencia a la fuente porque vi en el datasheet de los stk que hay una resistencia de 500 Ohm tanto para el voltaje positivo como negativo, como no hay de 500 Ohm le puse 560 Ohm, muestro el diagrama de la fuente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://img831.imageshack.us/f/fuente.png/
¿ esta mal que le haya puesto esa resistencia ? o ¿no afecta en nada ?


----------



## Helminto G.

nomas por curiosidad, que datasheet sacaste la fuente, cual es tu stk?


----------



## juan_inf

realizé el stk 4221II , http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41606/SANYO/STK4221II.html igualmente ese diagrama de la fuente está en  la gran mayoria de los datasheet de gran parte de los stk.


----------



## huki

amigos es solo una pregunta¿puedo poner 4 placas de 120w 8ohm con una fuente de +/-60v por 7amp?


----------



## Emi77

La fuente entrega +-60?, tenes un tafo de 42-0-42 7A?..con cuanto se alimentan esas placas?, son amplis clase AB?...se mas especifico, por que así no se te puede ayudar mucho.


----------



## huki

el trafo es de 43+43v/7amp.pero es uno que hice yo,las placas son de una potencia luxell de 200w 4ohm y 120w 8ohm yo las queria usar en 8ohm.esas placas se alimentan con esas mismas especificaciones del trafo pero con menos amp.


----------



## Emi77

Bueno tenes un trafo de 600va (w), y 4 placas de 120w. Supongo que los amplis son clase AB, tendrias un consumo de 250w (120w/(0.6*0.8)) por placa, por lo tanto con ese trafo podrias alimentar dos de esas placas para poder sacarle los 120w a cada una.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Emi:
Ningún amplificador de audio funciona a plena potencia en forma permanente y excitado con onda senoidal pura, y la cuenta que vos sacás es correcta, pero es un caso muy desfavorable que no se dá nunca.
Ese trafo se banca las cuatro placas de 120W sin problemas; solo hay que ponerle suficiente capacidad en los filtros para que soporten algunos picos de potencia mas o menos largos, pero en condiciones "normales" tiene que funcionar OK.

Saludos!


----------



## Emi77

Ah ok, yo siempre lo calculo asi por que unos post mas atras me enseñaste esa formula de rendimiento y Elliott siempre dimensiona los trafos de los amplis de esa manera.
Con los calculos del primer post deberia andar bien.
Aunque si es para una casa, mi opinion seria limitar la señal de entrada a la mitad y que los amplis entregen unos 60w (mas que suficiente) y en ese caso estaria bien sobrado el trafo para cualquier uso. Espero no estar mandando fruta jaja.

Saludos!!


----------



## lucalore

necesito 2 capacitores de 10000 uf a 80 V, podria reemplazarlo como explicastes en el post por 4 capacitores de 2200 uf, la pregunta es, a cuanto voltaje los capacitores???... gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

lucalore dijo:


> necesito 2 capacitores de 10000 uf a 80 V, podria reemplazarlo como explicastes en el post por 4 capacitores de 2200 uf, la pregunta es, a cuanto voltaje los capacitores???... gracias


A 80V.
Que distribuyas la capacidad no significa que cambie el voltaje admisible de los capacitores.


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, si en la fuente hago una dispersión en paralelo de los capacitores que dispongo ( 2200uf, 2 de 4700 y uno de 6800uf) para formar la suma de las capacidades individuales ¿ Estaria sumando los componentes resistivos y inductivos de cada capacitor "formando uno solo " elevando su inductividad y resistencia? Lo que formaria un muy mal filtrada ¿ o no se llegaría a persivir si lo implemento? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Primero, tratá de usar condensadores iguales al hacer esto de ponerlos en paralelo.

Al hacerlo, sumás las capacidades, pero ponés en paralelo las resistencias internas y las inductancias (que no molestan demasiado en estos casos). Resistencias en paralelo... ¿se suman? ¿y las inductancias? 

Lo que te decía de usar condensadores iguales obedece a que las resistencias internas y demás características sean lo más parecidas posible, para que todos los componentes trabajen parejos. Si no, podés llegar a tener algún problema (no es fácil tenerlos, pero se puede...).

Saludos


----------



## principiantetardio

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, si en la fuente hago una dispersión en paralelo de los capacitores que dispongo ( 2200uf, 2 de 4700 y uno de 6800uf) para formar la suma de las capacidades individuales ¿ Estaria sumando los componentes resistivos y inductivos de cada capacitor "formando uno solo " elevando su inductividad y resistencia? Lo que formaria un muy mal filtrada ¿ o no se llegaría a persivir si lo implemento? Desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola , lo mas apropiado seria que los capacitores fueran iguales en capacidad y tension y de ser posible del mismo fabricante. 
Este es un recurso para mejorar la calidad y fiabilidad de la fuente, disminuyendo componentes resistivas e inductivas, no es un recurso para usar lo que tengamos en el arcon de los recuerdos. Hacer eso decididamente empeoraria la fuente en lugar de mejorarla.

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

gracias cacho y principiantetardio , lo habia sospechado desde un principio jeje, ya me sacaron la intriga, y no lo voy hacer asi,y lo hago como dice fogonazo, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho

De nada.


Saludos


----------



## principiantetardio

juanchilp dijo:


> gracias cacho y principiantetardio , lo habia sospechado desde un principio jeje, ya me sacaron la intriga, y no lo voy hacer asi,y lo hago como dice fogonazo, desde ya muchas gracias.



Vaya una por tantas recibidas

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

hola de nuevo, realizé a rejatabla la fuente en  "estrella", y tengo un problema, ah la hora de conectar el tranformador con la fuente se me quemaba el fusible de entrada del tranformador, hice 7 intentos fallidos, descartando posibilidades, es tranformador es de 36 + 36 de 8A ,en alterno el tranformador llega a los 36 + 36 de cada lado, descartando un problema con el tranformador, pero a la hora de rectificarlo con el puente de diodos (mb 2510 ) me rectifica en continuidad +32V  y -32V :O , cuando tendria que rectificar aproximadamente +/-50V, cuando hago la conexión de la plaqueta con los capacitores en paralelo se quema el fusible, ¿es posible que el puente de diodos se haya estropeado? ¿ah alguien le paso algo parecido ? el puente de diodos andaba bien hace un par de dias.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## principiantetardio

juan_inf dijo:


> hola de nuevo, realizé a rejatabla la fuente en  "estrella", y tengo un problema, ah la hora de conectar el tranformador con la fuente se me quemaba el fusible de entrada del tranformador, hice 7 intentos fallidos, descartando posibilidades, es tranformador es de 36 + 36 de 8A ,en alterno el tranformador llega a los 36 + 36 de cada lado, descartando un problema con el tranformador, pero a la hora de rectificarlo con el puente de diodos (mb 2510 ) me rectifica en continuidad +32V  y -32V :O , cuando tendria que rectificar aproximadamente +/-50V, cuando hago la conexión de la plaqueta con los capacitores en paralelo se quema el fusible, ¿es posible que el puente de diodos se haya estropeado? ¿ah alguien le paso algo parecido ? el puente de diodos andaba bien hace un par de dias.. desde ya muchas gracias



Seria bueno que pongas el circuito tal como lo armaste para verlo.
Lo del puente de diodos sin verlo no te puedo decir, pero si al conectar los capacitores te salta el fusible creo que puede ser por la corriente que consumen hasta que se cargan, de que capacidad hablamos?


----------



## juan_inf

gracias @principiantetardio por responder, son 8 capacitores de 2200uf de marca stone de 63v, ah la hora de hacer la conexión de la salida del puente rectificador la positiva y negativa con los capacitores en paralelo se quema el funsible de entrada y de la fuente, lo raro es que me rectifica menos de lo que brinda mi tranformodor en alterno, como comente arriba es de 36v + 36v el transformador y rectifica +32 y -32 sin conexion a los capacitores, tengo fé en cuando cambie el puente rectificador "levante" suponiendo que el puente este averiado, mando fotos de la fuente como quedo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://img829.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imagen007w.jpg , ¿ como adjunto las fotos sin tener que irme a cargarlo a otro servidor?


----------



## camilothebest

hola 
me gusto mucho tu tema tengo una pregunta
tengo un amplificador de 400w con un transformador que me entrega 50 -0- 50 7a le puse un bajo con carga de 8 Ω pero quiero meterle 4 tweeters y medios esto me afecta??si me afecta cuanto??
muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

camilothebest dijo:


> ....tengo un amplificador de 400w con un transformador que me entrega 50 -0- 50 7a le puse un bajo con carga de 8 Ω pero quiero meterle 4 tweeters y medios esto me afecta? ......


No te afecta siempre que la impedancia final siga siendo de 8 Ohms, y eso depende del esquema de crossover que apliques y como lo apliques.


----------



## juan_inf

Necesito su ayuda si pueden porque no me anda la fuente del amplificador aún. Comento mi problema, ah la hora de enchufar el transformador con la fuente.Hace varios días ando investigando el motivo , los datos son las siguientes, tengo dos tranformadores de 36 + 36 de 8A que eh intentado con ellos probarlo con con su respectiva fuente,cada tranformador es independiente , no estan en paralelo ni en serie, en la primera se quema el fusible de 5A, y en la segundo rectifica +/-90V (" increible " ) deteriorandome los capacitores de 63V en paralelo dejandolo inflados, chequeando cuanto rectifica cada puente rectificador , rectifica +/-32V en las 2 fuentes ( con los su tranformador correspondiente). Supuse al principio que se habia dereriorado el puente rectificador, pero cambiandolo persiste el mismo problema, teniendo que rectificar +/-51V o un poco menos si hay caida de tensión. Lo que mas me llama la atension es que de entrada es 36  + 36 V y me rectifica el puente +32 y -32 V en continuidad, y en una fuente cuando pasa por los capacitores llega ah +/- 90 V , ya nose que hacer, si me pueden ayudar en lo mas minimo se los agradeceria, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

juan_inf dijo:


> Necesito su ayuda si pueden porque no me anda la fuente .....


¿ Que opinas si publicas un esquema de lo que armaste ?


----------



## juan_inf

Gracias por responder, muestro el esquema de las conexiones.


----------



## Lord Chango

El fusible está mal ubicado, debería ir uno por cada rama después de rectificado, no en GND.

Revisa bien las conexiones, debés haber conectado algo mal. ¿Como conectas los capacitores? ¿En una plaqueta? ¿La revisaste antes de soldar, que no haya puente entre pistas?

 Si podes subi mas fotos, o el PCB que estás usando.

Saludos!

Edito: Si se te quema el fusible, o los capacitores, sin tener nada conectado a la fuente, debe haber un cortocircuito en algun lado. Medi todo por separado, que no haya nada roto (trafo y puente de diodos)


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Miraste de colocar los electrolíticos con la polaridad correcta ?


----------



## juan_inf

gracias por la ayuda , la primer fuente se solucionó, el problema era a causa del masa estaba tocando el negativo y quemaba los capacitores. Testeo la otra fuente para ver el otro error que se quema el fusible y posteo, ¿ puede ser porque tiene 8 capacitores de 2200 uf en paralelo ?

ahora me anduvo la otra fuente, nose si era porque una ponia en corto y provocaba que la otra tambien pero ahora empezaron andar las 2 , desde ya muchas gracias a todos por su paciencia


----------



## Lord Chango

Los 8 capacitores en paralelo que vos nombras, en realidad son 4 por rama, no están los 8 en paralelo. Ese debe ser el problema con el fusible en GND, cuando conectás la fuente y se cargan, producen un pico de corriente.
Revisá esa parte.

Saludos.


----------



## juanchilp

con duda, quiero realizar un filtro de red electrica porque tengo mi fuente del amplificador bien filtrada y igualmente se me escucha "ruido" mas bien parásitos, adjunto el esquema del filtro.
  Mi duda es si puedo usar un "transformador" de una fuente vieja de pc para realizar la bobina , leí por internet que podia reusarla, pero nose si será verdad, por ese motivo les queria preguntar a ustedes. Les muestro las fotos del tranformador de pc, http://img838.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imagen009a.jpg , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## juanchilp

descarten mi duda anterior porque me compro un filtro de linea ( Filtro de Linea 220 Vca. 10 Amper - YB 10 T 1 - 10 SS 1 (EMI filter) ) y me ahorro el trabajo, supongo que es lo mismo y se va a solucionar el problema. No sale para nada caro por suerte, cuesta $ 35. Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta muy basica, me compre un filtro de linea demasiado economico respectos a otro que hay en el mercado porque me hagarro fiaca de hacerlo, es un conector parecido a los de la entrada de pc pero la diferencia es que el doble de largo. Estuve leyendo de filtros de linea por internet, y dice que para filtraje EMI tiene que ser con una bobina entre 1mH a 3mH, pero el que vino en el conector que compre dice que es de 2X0.3mH. ¿ Tienen idea si afecta en algo que sea de 2x0.3mH= 0.6mH ? teoricamente es un EMI FILTER, ¿ me convendria realizar otro filtro de linea mas ? comento que la linea de mi casa minimo tiene un dengue, ponga lo que pongo escucho "ruido". Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## juan_inf

juanchilp supongo que no debe tener un filtrado muy fino con la bobina tan chica, pero igualmente debe filtrar bien


----------



## camicucci

Aunque viejo el post siguiente (abr-2010) me ha quedado una duda de las respuestas que se dieron. Este es el post:



Emi77 dijo:


> Hola compañeros.
> Tengo una duda sobre el coneccionado de las masas en mi equipo de guitarra que estoy armando, paso a detallar un poco como es.
> Esta dividido en dos etapas, una es la etapa de amplificacion o potencia y la otra es la de preamplificacion o acondicionamiento de señal.
> 
> Bueno en la etapa amplificadora todas las masas concuren a un punto.
> Al punto estan conectadas la masa del amplificador, el punto medio del trafo, el rotorno del parlante y el chasis de la etapa. Hasta ahi creo que va todo bien.
> 
> La etapa de preamplificacion esta compuesta por un trafo (con punto medio), una fuente regulada, un mezclador y 2 preamplificadores.
> Mi duda es, conecto todas las masas a un punto y de ese mismo punto saco un cable y lo uno con el punto comun de masa de la etapa amplificadora?, o cada masa individualmente la conecto al punto comun de masa de la etapa amplificadora?
> 
> La cadena de audio seria asi:
> guitarra-->preamplificadores-->mezclador-->amplificador
> 
> Saludos!!



La respuesta de fogonazo fue:



Fogonazo dijo:


> A ese mismo punto llevas el punto medio del transformador "Pequeño", la masa de tu previo y la masa de las fichas de entrada al equipo.



y la de ezavalla:



ezavalla dijo:


> Por una cuestión de profilaxis, yo te recomiendo que juntes todas las masas del pre en un solo punto (pre, fichas y trafo) y *luego la unas al tornillo del chasis con una resistencia de 10 ohms de por medio.*



Dejemos de lado el mezclador en la cadena de audio que propuso Emi77. El resto es de lo mas normal, en particular mi caso. Tengo un bajo, luego un preamplificador y luego un amplificador. Pero el preamplificador tiene su propio gabinete y es independiente del gabinete del amplificador, que incluso me parece es la situacion de Emi77. En este caso de gabinetes independientes, ¿como se unen las masas de ambos gabinetes?
Porque Fogonazo propone por la respuesta tomar cada una de las masas del PRE y unirlas al punto comun de masas del AMPLI, pero eso es muy raro, quedarian todos los cablecitos separados yendo del gabinete del PRE al gabinete del ampli ...
Ahora la respuesta de ezavalla sugiere conectar por profilaxis todas las masas del PRE en un solo punto y de ahi al chasis,  del PRE? o del AMPLI? 
Seria por ahi mas practico unir en estrella todas las masas del PRE y lo mismo dentro del gabinete del AMPLI pero .... hay que interconectarlas? es necesario?. Porque lo que si se tiene entre ambos gabinetes es un cable para pasar el sonido desde el PRE al AMPLI ... la tierra de este cable ¿que llevaria si no se interconectan las masas?

Perdonen por revivir un POST viejo, pero justamente me lei las 16 paginas del POST para no preguntar temas ya tratados, y encontre que tengo un problema parecido al de Emi77 pero no entendi la conclusion. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tu situación es diferente de la de Emi77, ya que el tiene todo en el mismo gabinete...o al menos nunca dijo que fueran gabinetes separados.
La solución final no es muy diferente, solo cambia el punto donde se unen las puestas a tierras de cada chasis.


----------



## camicucci

ezavalla dijo:


> Tu situación es diferente de la de Emi77, ya que el tiene todo en el mismo gabinete...o al menos nunca dijo que fueran gabinetes separados.
> La solución final no es muy diferente, solo cambia el punto donde se unen las puestas a tierras de cada chasis.



Disculpame ezavalla pero tampoco me queda claro tu respuesta en este caso.
- En el caso de Emi77, vos sugeriste que todas las masas del PRE fueran a un punto y de ahi al chasis ¿verdad? Si todo esta en el mismo gabinete, en definitiva estas sugiriendo que las masas del ampli van a un punto y la del pre a otro (del mismo gabinete). Sino simplemente habrias dicho que todo lo del pre se junta con lo del ampli en el mismo punto. Perdon si interprete mal.
- Ahora bien en mi caso de gabinetes independientes, ¿como se hace? ¿que se pasa por la masa del cable de sonido que une los dos gabinetes,el del pre con el del ampli?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

camicucci dijo:


> - En el caso de Emi77, vos sugeriste que todas las masas del PRE fueran a un punto y de ahi al chasis ¿verdad?


Así es.


camicucci dijo:


> Si todo esta en el mismo gabinete, en definitiva estas sugiriendo que las masas del ampli van a un punto y la del pre a otro (del mismo gabinete).


NOP.
Lo que digo es que la masa del ampli vaya directa a la puesta a tierra, mientras que la del pre vaya AL MISMO punto pero con una resistencia de 10 ohms de por medio.



camicucci dijo:


> - Ahora bien en mi caso de gabinetes independientes, ¿como se hace? ¿que se pasa por la masa del cable de sonido que une los dos gabinetes,el del pre con el del ampli?


No se hace nada diferente. Ponés a tierra el ampli en el chasis directamente, y ponés a tierra el pre con 10 ohms de por medio a su propio chasis... y nada mas. Luego se juntan las puestas a tierra en el enchufe, zapatilla, lo que usés....claro que debés usar cables y fichas de 220V con puesta a tierra.

Tu problema es que estás confundiendo la MASA de cada equipo con la PUESTA A TIERRA de cada equipo, y no son la misma cosa. Las masas, en tu caso, se conectan por medio de las fichas y cables de conexión (PLUG, RCA, lo que sea). Las que no se conectan directamente son las puestas a tierra, por eso ponemos ahí la resistencia, para "quebrar" los lazos de masa...


----------



## camicucci

Lo anterior quedo claro ahora. Sigo con esto:



ezavalla dijo:


> Así es.
> No se hace nada diferente. Ponés a tierra el ampli en el chasis directamente, y ponés a tierra el pre con 10 ohms de por medio a su propio chasis... y nada mas. Luego se juntan las puestas a tierra en el enchufe, zapatilla, lo que usés....claro que debés usar cables y fichas de 220V con puesta a tierra.
> 
> Tu problema es que estás confundiendo la MASA de cada equipo con la PUESTA A TIERRA de cada equipo, y no son la misma cosa. Las masas, en tu caso, se conectan por medio de las fichas y cables de conexión (PLUG, RCA, lo que sea). Las que no se conectan directamente son las puestas a tierra, por eso ponemos ahí la resistencia, para "quebrar" los lazos de masa...



Aqui es muy probable que se me escapen cosas porque efectivamente soy principiante en esto pero quisiera arreglar la confusion para lo cual cito a Fogonazo en sus explicaciones:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Veamos, suponiendo un amplificador de 2 canales tienes 8 cables a saber:
> 1) GND de placa amplificadora Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 2) GND de placa amplificadora Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 3) GND de entrada de audio Left (La ficha entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 4) GND de entrada de audio Right (La ficha de entrada debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 5) GND de la fuente (Condensadores)
> 6) Punto medio del transformador de potencia
> 7) Retorno de parlantes Left (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 8) Retorno de parlantes Right (La ficha de Salida debe quedar aislada de chasis)
> 
> Todos estos los unes en un solo punto, lo ideal sería el punto medio de los capacitores de la fuente.
> 
> De allí sacas una resistencia (10 a 22Ω) cuyo otro extremo se suelda a chasis, una ves armado y probado todo pruebas el mejor funcionamiento (Zumbidos) si es con la resistencia o puenteando la resistencia



Cuando hablamos de GND de una placa estamos hablando de la masa de la placa o de lo que seria el potencial 0V ¿verdad?
Cuando hablamos de puesta a tierra, hablamos de llevar ese potencial 0V de la masa de las placas a tierra, osea equiparar la referencia de 0V con la tierra (literalmente) ¿no?

Ahora, cuando habla Fogonazo se esta refiriendo a las masas de las placas, fuente, punto medio del trafo, etc. Todo eso unido a un mismo punto y a su vez unido al chasis con o sin resistencia. Y supongo que depues habra que llevar el chasis entero a tierra, aunque no esta dicho en ese post que referencie.

Si todo esto es asi, entiendo que la conclusion es en mi caso generar estos puntos unicos de masa en cada chasis y luego poner cada chasis a tierra que en definitiva lo que ocurre es que ambos chasis llegan a una misma puesta a tierra. Osea todo esta referenciado a un mismo 0V y que es la misma tierra. Y los cables de interconexion de audio entre PRE y AMPLI podrian incluso consistir de un solo conductor, el vivo de sonido ya que las tierras y masas son todo lo mismo, no aporta nada interconectarlas porque en ultima instancia ya se interconectaran en tierra. Esto ultimo es lo que tengo dudas si estoy diciendo algo incorrecto. Porque nunca vi que un cable de audio solo lleve un conductor ...

Es mas, que pasa si nisiquiera tenemos una buena puesta a tierra (ya se que es peor e incorrecto) del chasis. En mi casa, como en otras no hay tercer pata (la de tierra) y mis equipos de audio comprados andan lo mas bien sin ningun ruido. Por ejemplo tengo un amplificador Sansui, un deck Sansui, un sintonizador Sansui y una compactera Sony. Ninguno a tierra. Ningun ruido en absoluto. Cables de interconexion entre ellos varios. 

Que quiero decir con esto? Supongo que si todos esos equipos que mencione los pongo a tierra tal vez sea mejor. Pero que no me van a sacar ruido eso seguro porque ahora no lo hay. Entonces con mi PRE y AMPLI que estoy armando quiero llegar a lo mismo. Que no tengan ruido a pesar de no tener puesta a tierra. Y entonces debo tener que hacer ciertas cosas bien y quiero saber cuales son, por eso mi pregunta.

Supongo entonces que lo primero que tengo que hacer es lo de implementar masa en estrella en cada chasis.
Pero, ademas ... ¿la interconexion entre PRE y AMPLI debe unir tambien las masas de ambos equipos? ¿No se destruye con eso la estrella que trate de armar en cada chasis? ¿que se hace sino con la masa que ingresa a mi pre por cable de sonido proveniente del bajo y termina en la entrada de sonido del ampli? y una mas: ¿Como aislo los pote del chasis como dice Fogonazo?? porque esos tambien romperian la estrella ....

Perdon por la extension y la ignorancia, pero talvez esto ayude a otros tan principiantes como yo que tienen las mismas dudas ...
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmm...muy largo para responderlo. Mejor mirá acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/
y acá:
http://sound.westhost.com/earthing.htm
y consultá las dudas.


----------



## tinch06

Disculpen mi ignorancia y si esto ya se ha discutido.
Para fuentes de potencia no seria mejor usar bobinas ademas de capacitores?
Por que motivo no he visto en este tema nada de esto? Imagino que por la simplicidad de los capacitores se usan estos pero me intrigan cuan mejor podria ser usar filtro L-C y si vale la pena.
Tengo entendido que el ripple disminuye en alta carga para filtros con bobinas y ademas se evitaria la necesidad de usar diodos tan grandes por los picos que implican los capacitores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tinch06 dijo:


> Para fuentes de potencia no seria mejor usar bobinas ademas de capacitores?


Probablemente darían una mejora importante, pero a las frecuencias de línea y a las potencias en juego, un par de inductores de potencia para cada riel de alimentación te saldrían lo mismo que el trafo...


----------



## principiantetardio

ezavalla dijo:


> Probablemente darían una mejora importante, pero a las frecuencias de línea y a las potencias en juego, un par de inductores de potencia para cada riel de alimentación te saldrían lo mismo que el trafo...



En una oportunidad tuve un problemita con el riple de una fuente y lo ¨resolvi¨ agregandole una reactancia vieja de las que se usan en tubos fluorescentes  

Ya se que no resiste ningun calculo (ni siquiera lo hice) pero funciono y fue rebaratito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me parece un muy buena solución...si es que soporta la corriente que querés hacerle pasar y no saturás el núcleo. Bajo esas condiciones es una posibilidad completamente válida.


----------



## principiantetardio

ezavalla dijo:


> Me parece un muy buena solución...si es que soporta la corriente que querés hacerle pasar y no saturás el núcleo. Bajo esas condiciones es una posibilidad completamente válida.



Eso fue lo unico que considere ante el apuro y me base en la corriente que circula con el tubo en funcionamiento.

Te aclaro que fue una solucion al mejor estilo pampeano, pero anduvo.


----------



## tinch06

ezavalla dijo:


> Probablemente darían una mejora importante, pero a las frecuencias de línea y a las potencias en juego, un par de inductores de potencia para cada riel de alimentación te saldrían lo mismo que el trafo...



Ahh pero es cuestión económica solamente entonces? Estaria bueno que alguien cuente, como arriba, su experiencia con inductores como filtros. Yo no la tengo por eso no puedo hablar mucho.


----------



## carlos felipe

amigo es que estoy armando la fuente guiándome por tus especificaciones 
pero no entiendo unas cosas  de tu imagen real, sera que podrías subir imágenes de la fuente completa e identificando cada uno de las componentes 
gracias por su servicio a la comunidad


----------



## camilothebest

un saludo a todos 
tengo un problema con un amplificador 400w que hize, en la fuente depues de filtrarla hay dos transistores uno es un 2sa 5200 y el otro es un 2sa 1943, en los dos la base va a tierra en el 5200 el colector se alimenta de v+ y en el 1943 se alimenta de -. Hasta hay todo normal pero hay un problema y es que, en los dos emisores se pone una resitencia de 4.7Ω la cual va a sp y estas resitencias se calientan demaciado. A maxima potencia solo 30 segundos si pones agua se evapora enseguida y eso que son de 20w le pregunte a un amigo y me dijo que no havia problema que las dejara azi pero no estoy tranquilo tengo el presentimiento de que se van a quemar que puedo hacer y un detalle muy importante mi transformador es de 50 - 0- 50 a 7a
gracias


----------



## Cacho

@Carlos: No hay una fuente armada a la que sacarle fotos, este post trata sobre cómo diseñarlas y armarlas. ¿Qué es concretamente lo que no entendés del tema?

@Camilo: ¿Podés subir algunas imágenes/esquemas de lo que tenés? La verdad, por tu descripción tenés un mamarracho ahí, no una fuente.

Saludos


----------



## camilothebest

hola
ya yap aqui esta es que tube agunos problemas para subirlo disculparan


----------



## Fogonazo

camilothebest dijo:


> hola
> ya yap aqui esta es que tube agunos problemas para subirlo disculparan


Eso no es una fuente regulada, son unos componentes conectados sin lógica ni sentido.

Según me parece ver, las resistencias se te calientan porque la juntura de los 2 transistores de potencia están polarizadas en modo directo y dejan las resistencias conectadas en serie entre GND y la rama negativa.

Tu fuente debería tener algún parecido con esto:


¿ Por que no publicas el esquema original de lo que quieres armar ?


----------



## camilothebest

hola a todos 


> Tu fuente debería tener algún parecido con esto:


fogonazo: mi fuente es mucho mas simple solo dos capacitores de 47000 que filtan el voltaje y los transitores que la regulan.
voy a intentar explicar lo que pasa: hace 4 años, le page a un tecnico para que me ayudara a montar un amplificador de 400w. Cuando lo terminamos de hacer funcionava muy bien, pero trabajaba con  transformador de 300w y no con el que devia trabajar. cuando pude comprar el trasmformador de 50 - 0 -50 7a, lo instale, pero las resistencias las resistencias se calienta mucho. Todo esto es para decir 2 cosas:
1)no tengo ningun diagrama ni nada por el estilo, solo tengo el amplificador montado.
2)las resistencias se calientan en exeso solo con el transformador 50-0-50 con el de bajo poder funcionan perfectamente.
yo veo que el problema es que depronto no me se explicar y no me entienden  propongo que le tome algunas fotos y las suva aver si entienden mejor ¿les parece? o ¿que hago?
y por ultimo me surguio una duda mientras escrivia este mensaje, es que si hago las cuentas en realidad mi transformador es de 700w ¿eso afecta? creeria que no por que eso depende de cuanto corriente le pida el circuito al transformador.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

camilothebest dijo:


> .....solo dos capacitores de 47000 que filtan el voltaje y los transitores que la regulan.....


Con solo esos componentes, NO regulas nada.
Como mínimo necesitas algún diodo zener que establezca una referencia contra la cual regular la tensión.

Mejor publica fotos.


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, ¿ mejora el filtrado de la fuente si entre medio de los capacitores le pongo un inductor de 3.8mH ( teoricamente tiene ese valor) de una lampara de bajo consumo ? leí anteriormente que los de tubo fluorecente se puede, pero nose si los de la lampara bajo consumo ya que su tamaño es ideal, en ésta http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/articulo.php?IdArticulo=133 pagina esta el diagrama de la lampara de bajo consumo con sus componentes y el inductor que anteriormente menciono, si les parece correcto lo implemento a la fuente, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, ¿ mejora el filtrado de la fuente si entre medio de los capacitores le pongo un inductor .....


Sip, de echo era una práctica muy frecuente en amplificadores o televisores valvulares el incluir un inductor en serie con la tensión de alimentación general.
Hoy en día no se hace por el alto costo del inductor y el bajo costo de los electrolíticos.
Es más económico agregar "Faradios" que "Henrios"


----------



## juanchilp

gracias fogonazo por la respuésta, entonces voy a usar el inductor de las lamparas bajo consumo que son mas faciles de conseguir y lo mas importante su diminuto tamaño. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

juanchilp dijo:


> gracias fogonazo por la respuésta, entonces voy a usar el inductor de las lamparas bajo consumo que son mas faciles de conseguir y lo mas importante su diminuto tamaño. Desde ya muchas gracias


Pero... ¿Y la corriente?

Ojo, que un inductor de pocos Hy (del orden de los mH como mucho) y que soporte alta corriente es fácil y barato de hacer, pero si hablamos de más inductancia...
O es enorme y el cobre para hacerlo es caro, o es más chico, pero con núcleo y eso limita mucho la corriente máxima antes de que se le sature el asunto.

Una lámpara de bajo consumo de 15W maneja una corriente que es una nadita. Si al mismo inductor, preparado para esa poquita corriente, le querés pasar unos cuantos Amper, se va a quejar, se calienta y revienta. Cuidado con eso.


Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

Cacho dijo:


> Pero... ¿Y la corriente?
> 
> Ojo, que un inductor de pocos Hy (del orden de los mH como mucho) y que soporte alta corriente es fácil y barato de hacer, pero si hablamos de más inductancia...
> O es enorme y el cobre para hacerlo es caro, o es más chico, pero con núcleo y eso limita mucho la corriente máxima antes de que se le sature el asunto.
> 
> Una lámpara de bajo consumo de 15W maneja una corriente que es una nadita. Si al mismo inductor, preparado para esa poquita corriente, le querés pasar unos cuantos Amper, se va a quejar, se calienta y revienta. Cuidado con eso.
> 
> 
> Saludos



gracias cacho por la data, entonces no creo que soporte ese pequeño inductor ni 3Amperios, por las dudas no lo uso porque no entiendo mucho del tema de inductores, soy un simple aficionado que esta empezando, tengo 3 inductores de 3.8mH que saque de 3 lamparas de bajo consumo y pense que tal vez se podia usar pero si es limitado por la corriente entonces no me quiero arriesgar. Desde ya muchas gracias por la información


----------



## ZedHqX4

Me relei el tema para ver lo nuevo desde la uiltima vez que lo vi, y me parecio interesante esta pregunta, y como no la respondieron, pues la cito para ver si la pueden responder, ya que tambien me parecio curioso eso de la diferencia de 5500 y 18000 en los condensadores.



Pableen dijo:


> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> Aplicando los valores
> C = 2,5A / (2 * 50 * 1,35V)
> C = 0,0185 Faradios = 18000 uF
> 
> [...]
> 
> Existe otra formula práctica para estimar el valor del condensador y es de colocar 2200uF por cada Amper de consumo (Para este: C = 2,5 A * 2200 uF = 5500 uF).
> 
> Esto funciona aceptablemente para aproximaciones gruesas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se podria decir que estoy confundido, pero decir que estoy completamente en p*****tas es mucho mas apropiado...
> No entiendo... no deberia haberte dado valores similares con un método y con el otro?? la diferencia entre 18000uF y 5500uF es mucha(se que hay algo que no entiendo y no creo que te hallas equivocado). Necesito entender que es de lo que no me estoy dando cuenta ya que estoy tratando de armarme una fuente y me pasa lo mismo(no se que rcuacion usar):
> es muy, muy bueno el aporte, me ayudó mucho, pero igual sigo complicado. la fuente que estoy tratando de hacer es para el ampli UCD de ejtagle con 200W a 8 ohms, para eso necesito que la fuente entregue +/-57 v con 7.3A.
> 
> los cálculos que hice:
> (evité el calculo de potencia del trafo ya que el clase D aprobecha el 97% de la energia)
> 
> Calculos de la fuente:
> I/2=3.65A
> F=50hz
> Vr=58v*(3/100%)=1.74V
> 
> C=3.65A/(2*50hz*1.74V)=0.020977 faradios= 21000 uF
> 
> pero segun la otra funcion(2200UF por cada Ampere, serian 16000UF si multiplico por 7.3 y 8000uF si multiplico por 3.65)
> 
> 10 condensadores de 2200uf contra 8 del mismo tamaño, me pueden tirar un centro????
> 
> disculpen si es muy básica mi pregunta!
> (si me pasan el pcb de una fuente que me sirva no molesto mas, tampoco aprendo, pero no molesto mas por ahora jaja)
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Cacho

Pregunta clave ZedHQ: ¿Qué cambia si le ponemos más o menos capacidad de filtrado? y concretamente ¿cuánto cambia entre los 18.000uF del ejemplo y los 5.500uF de la aproximación esa?.


El asunto viene por ahí 

Saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4

Se que a mas uf mejor porque esta menos rizado, asi que pues me imagino, que 2200uf por ampere es un aproximado al 10% del rizado, aunque tambien he visto que hay quienes usan valores de 1000 uf por ampere y asi, por eso la duda.


----------



## Cacho

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Se que a mas uf mejor porque esta menos rizado...


Coooooorrrrrrrrrrrrecto.


ZedHqX4 dijo:


> ...asi que pues me imagino, que 2200uf por ampere es un aproximado al 10% del rizado, aunque tambien he visto que hay quienes usan valores de 1000 uf por ampere y asi, por eso la duda.


Bueno, entonces no dudes ni imagines más: Agarrá la calculadora y calculá qué rizado vas a obtener con 5500uF en lugar de los 18000uF, que las fórmulas las tenés ahí, claritas y esperándote.

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, para hacerle un jaula al transformador ¿ convendría incluir la fuente adentro de la jaula o solamente el transformador?


----------



## Fogonazo

La principal fuente de radiación electromagnética es el transformador, así que lo principal es "Blindar" este, pero incluir toda la parte rectificación y filtrado dentro de la "jaula" no vendría mal.
También tiene que ver para que cosa es la fuente, no es lo mismo una fuente como para un previo que una para una etapa de potencia.


----------



## juanchilp

es una fuente para una etapa de potencia, entonces incluyo tanto el transformador como la etapa de rectificación , pero estoy medio acobardado si hacer la "jaula" bien cerrada ( sin filtración de aire ) o dejar un poco abierta que desemboque al exterior ( no hacia adentro del gabinete ) para que se ventile por si calienta mucho el transformador, el transformador que dispongo para el  amplificador es de 7A y el consumo máximo de él será de unos 4A no mas. ¿ la "jaula" tiene que estar bien sellada sin filtración para contener esa radiación electromagnética ?


----------



## Cacho

Y Faraday dijo: "No te compliques con la jaula, no hace falta ponerla".

Sería muy raro que te metiera un ruido apreciable, a menos que esté todo muy mal distribuído dentro del gabinete.

Saludos


----------



## angelwind

Fogonazo sacó un tema vinculado muy interesante...
¿Se podría hacer un "pautas para una buena fuente de bajo ruido para un previo"???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelwind dijo:


> Fogonazo sacó un tema vinculado muy interesante...
> ¿Se podría hacer un "pautas para una buena fuente de bajo ruido para un previo"???



Acá la tenés, sin pautas pero con un diseño simple y 100% eficiente:
http://sound.westhost.com/project05b.htm

No considerés la parte del muting si no querés, pero el resto del esquema es trivial.


----------



## Fogonazo

angelwind dijo:


> Fogonazo sacó un tema vinculado muy interesante...
> ¿Se podría hacer un "pautas para una buena fuente de bajo ruido para un previo"???



Como te comenta @ezavalla ese diseño (Casi universal) cumple con los requerimientos del 99,5% de las fuentes de alimentación como para un previo.
Para el 0,5% restante estoy diseñando una fuente de altas prestaciones, mejor dicho, la fuente ya está diseñada y armada, solo me queda corregir el impreso y medir los parámetros finales, cuando esté lista la voy a publicar.


----------



## lopezpablo39

Hola Fogonazo, el informe que armaste esta barbaro pero me puse a leer y encontre esto que me genero dudas, en el comienzo del articulo que armaste (hoja 1), en el calculo de la potencia de la fuente de acuerdo a la eficiencia pusiste:

200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W   (con un rendimiento de 60% y 200W en la salida)

Segun lo que entendi, creo que esta mal ya que estas calculando el 40% sobre los 200W de salida y no sobre la entrada, no se calcularia asi? :

100%*200W/60%= 333.33W 


Y otra duda, en el calculo de la tension pusiste:

Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V  

Y en una respuesta que le diste a belpmx pusiste:

Vc = (Va *1,4142) - 1,4V  y si de esta despejamos Va = (Vc + 1,4V) / 1,4142   la cual no corresponde con la primera formula, el resultado no es el mismo, entonces cual es la corrrecta?

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## juanchilp

otra consulta, para descargar 20.000uf de la fuente de alimentación ¿ que valor de resistencia le tengo que agregar en paralelo ? ¿ es necesario descargarlo ?


----------



## 0110110h

Fogonazo muy buena información , me leí todo y suerte que fue ahora que estoy haciendo la PCB de mi fuente switch. Te hago una pregunta donde se consiguen o de donde sacaste las barras de cobre? Me vendrían muy bien para mi diseño ya que maneja altas corrientes. Gracias


----------



## electro-nico

Fogonazo muy buen aporte, te felicito... Ahora, hay algo que no me cierra:

Por ejemplo: Tengo un amplificador de 100w eficazes, el cual se alimenta con +-50v
Entonces, aplicando las formulas para el transformador...

*100 W + (100 * 0.4) = 140 W*

*Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V*
*= ( 100v / 1,4142 ) + 1,4V = 70,71 + 1,4v = 72,11v*

*Entonces necesitaria un transformado con punto medio de 36v 0v 36v*

Aplicando el principio de Arquímedes que decía que 

*W = V * I*

I = 140 W / 72 V = 1,94* A*

*Entonces llegamos a que necesito un transformador de secundario 36v 0v 36v de 1,94 A*

*Todo perfecto hasta entonces...*

*Para lograr una potencia de 100w a la salida se necesitan 40v pico que son 28,28v eficazes*

*Entonces: Wrms = V rms^2 / Rcarga = 28,28v ^2 / 8 ohms = 800 / 8 = 100Wrms*

*PERO: si aplico ley de ohm*

*I rms = Vrms / R = 28,28v / 8 ohms = 3,53 A rms*

*I pico = Vpico / R = 40v / 8 ohms = 5 A*


*Entonces, a que le debo hacer caso? *

si alguien me podria ayudar buenisimo 

gracias


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Estimados Todos:

Una consulta me podrían ayudar con algunas fórmulas para calcular la impedancia de un condensador para un rectificador de onda completa, y el voltaje de salida que tendrá el transformador con los diodos y el condensador.

Según leí con una rectificación de onda completa usando 2 diodos y un condensador de filtro, el voltaje de salida es el voltaje del transformador (12-0-12) multiplicado por 1.414 y le resto 0.7 por la caida de voltaje en el par de diodos.

Para un puente de diodos (Usando 4 diodos y un transformador de 12v con dos cables de salida) la formula del voltaje de salida sería 12*1.414-1.4 en este caso se resta 1.4 por que se utilizan 4 diodos.

La duda que tengo es en la fórmula para obtener el valor del condensador para obtener un ripple de 10%

creo que era algo así

c= Idc/(2*f*vripple)

Está bien esta formula?

Esta formula varía si utilizo dos diodos Vs un puente de diodos para rectificar la onda completa?

Cuando se rectifica por onda completa debo multiplicar la frecuencia de 60Hz x 2, sin importar si utilizo dos diodos o un puente de diodos?

Espero que me puedan ayudar, para no trabajar a ciegas o al tanteo.

Por lo que tengo entendido si quiero obtener 11 voltios de un transformador tendría que usar un transformador 9-0-9 con un par de diodos para rectificar la onda completa, no?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no leés el primer post de este tema? O querés que alguien también te diga donde está?
Ya vas con varios mensajes iguales a este repartidos por el foro y todavía ni siquiera has leído el tema


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Gracias, ya  encontré la fórmula:

Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V 

La duda que tengo es si esos *1.4V* son para el caso del puente de diodos, o también se aplica cuando usamos dos diodos con un transformador 12-0-12 por ejemplo.

En otra web creo que usan +0.7V en lugar de +1.4V

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Fogonazo

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Gracias, ya  encontré la fórmula:.....


El ejemplo es para una fuente con transformador con punto medio y puente de Graetz (4 diodos).

Si vas a emplear un transformador con punto medio y solo 2 diodos la tensión de pérdida es de *0,7V*

Por otro lado, yo no me preocuparía demasiado por la caída de los diodos, ya que muy probablemente la fluctuación de la línea de distribución eléctrica o caída de tensión sobre el transformador será sustancialmente superior.


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Fogonazo dijo:


> El ejemplo es para una fuente con transformador con punto medio y puente de Graetz (4 diodos).
> 
> Si vas a emplear un transformador con punto medio y solo 2 diodos la tensión de pérdida es de *0,7V*
> 
> Por otro lado, yo no me preocuparía demasiado por la caída de los diodos, ya que muy probablemente la fluctuación de la línea de distribución eléctrica o caída de tensión sobre el transformador será sustancialmente superior.



Por lo tanto, si uso un transformador con punto medio y dos diodos de rectificación la fórmula sería esta:



		Código:
	

Va = (Vc / 1.4142) + 0.7V



Para el caso de la fórmula del condensador del filtrado:

C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )

Entiendo que si la frecuencia es de 60Hz y utilizo un transformador de toma central con dos diodos (Onda completa) el valor de *F* sería 2x60 = 120 Hz, no?

Ejemplo:

Para Perú serían 120hz (60hz x 2):
**********************************
10% de Ripple: vr = 0.1*12 = 1.2V

C = 3/(2*120*1.2) = 0.010417F * 1000000 = 10,416.67uF. Ponerle de 10,000uF.


Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## mendfi

Fogonazo dijo:


> con una resistencia en serie colocada entre su salida y la placa amplificadora, en realidad son 2 resistencias una para la rama positiva y la otra para la negativa





estas dos resistencias son para que no siga sonando el ampli despues de apagarse?
si es asi se podria calcular esas resistencias tambien para una fuente regulada?

de antemano gracias..........


PD: muy interesante el tema fogonazo


----------



## lguille

Buenas gente. Fogonazo estoy en un dilema haber si me podes dar una manito? quiero hacer el trasformador para la potencia melody de 400w que esta publicada en este sitio y según unos programas y un libro de calculo que tengo me dan casi igual y según la informacion recolectada el trasformador tiene que ser para 23 amp 12A x canal y 100volt con salida media a los 50V, pero los calculos mas chicos que consigo para ese Amp me resulta una barbaridad. nucleo de 72x72 y un alambre de 3.36mm en el secundario las vueltas son lo de menos. Pero el trafo es enorme me parese no???? La pregunta es si tengo que calcular para 23 amp o si se hace para menos y con la carga que se genera que eleva la I va a andar en 23amp. Bueno hice todos los calculos que mostrastes aca y me da lo mismo, insisto me parese una locura semejante trafo........ Yo tengo uno grande de 45mm x 60mm (27cm cuadrados de nucleo) y no me da para mas de 6,250Amp podra servirme??..... si necesitas mas datos doy. Un abrazo y de ante mano gracias........


----------



## Miguelitox

Hola fogonazo. Excelente aporte!
Pero quería corregirte sobre el puente rectificadorara esa potencia un puente de 5A es más q*UE* suficiente *POR* q*UE* los puentes rectificadores así como los diodos tienen una corriente de pico instantánea(Ifsm) que es muchísimo más elevada que la nominal y figura en el ECG,sería una guasada ponerle un puente de 15A ya que la corriente eficaz no debe superar los 3A. Saludos


----------



## maty87free

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, para hacerle un jaula al transformador ¿ convendría incluir la fuente adentro de la jaula o solamente el transformador?



En cuanto a la jaula, no necesariamente tiene que ser cerrada. Tranquilamente puede hacerse con un rejilla de alambre, siempre y cuando esta este conectada a masa.


----------



## juanchilp

Gracias maty por la información,  desconocía el procedimiento del masa conectado a la reja metalica, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## nacho_brc

fogonazo te molesto con una consulta.. es realmente necesario colocar el circuito para que encienda de a poco la fuente? si no salta la termina y se "banca" la carga de los capacitores lo puedo dejar como esta o puedo dañar algo cargando de golpe 40000 uf??


----------



## asrelial

yo tambien te molesto y discula, yo lei basicamente lo de las ditribuciones de tierra y se me vino una duda.
si esta es la forma correcta
Ver el archivo adjunto 37693
que pasa si la placa de los amplificadores esta en una sola, es decir como veo en los aparatos electronicos que la tierra da un recorrido por toda la placa.
lo que sucede es que siempre que apago cualquier luz de la casa el subwoofer que hice hace un pshhshh.


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Estimados Todos:

En el primer post encontré el ejemplo para obtener el valor del condensador según el voltaje de Ripple, pero no encontré el voltaje que debe tener el condensador, alguién sabe que voltaje debe tener el condensador con respecto al voltaje rms del secundario del transformador a rectificar?

El voltaje rms de mi transformador es de 12Voltios.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## principiantetardio

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Estimados Todos:
> 
> En el primer post encontré el ejemplo para obtener el valor del condensador según el voltaje de Ripple, pero no encontré el voltaje que debe tener el condensador, alguién sabe que voltaje debe tener el condensador con respecto al voltaje rms del secundario del transformador a rectificar?
> 
> El voltaje rms de mi transformador es de 12Voltios.
> 
> Saludos.
> Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
> Lima, Perú



Hola, la cuenta es bastante simple 

voltaje RMS por 1,41 (raiz cuadrada de 2) por 1,3 (30% margen de seguridad) 

con esto deberias andar muy bien

Saludos



nacho_brc dijo:


> fogonazo te molesto con una consulta.. es realmente necesario colocar el circuito para que encienda de a poco la fuente? si no salta la termina y se "banca" la carga de los capacitores lo puedo dejar como esta o puedo dañar algo cargando de golpe 40000 uf??



Hola, la diferencia entre SE BANCA y anda bien se nota con el tiempo, seria mejor paso a paso

Saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo

muy bueno tu aporte fogonazo!!!! sobretodo que estoy armando el rotel y ahora empece con la fuente 
pero me surgio una duda. yo tengo 8 capacitores de 4700uFx50V y pensaba ponerlos como estan en la imagen que vos pusiste (solo que en lugar de una barra de bronce usaria una "tira" de plaqueta) como me conviene colocarlo?

dejo 2 formas que se me ocurrieron aver cual es mejor, o sino cual seria  la idea. 




gracias por todos tus aportes fogonazo!


----------



## Tacatomon

La segunda opción es la que buscas, un generoso plano de Masa/Tierra/0Volts.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

arroyiitoo dijo:


> ....pero me surgio una duda. yo tengo 8 capacitores de 4700uFx50V y pensaba ponerlos como estan en la imagen que vos pusiste (solo que en lugar de una barra de *bronce* usaria una "tira" de plaqueta) como me conviene colocarlo?.....


No es Bronce, es cobre.

En lugar de pertinax cobreado (Material PCB) te puedes ir a una ferretería industrial y compras "*Papel España*" que es una lámina de cobre/latón y viene en diversos espesores, incluso puedes ir a una casa de venta de metales y compras "Planchuela" de cobre.
Este método tiene la ventaja de que las resistencias parásitas que se forman, se minimizan.
Pero si haces una PCB con superficies masivas de cobre, la misma PCB te sirve para la fijación al chasis de los electrolíticos.
Todo depende del tamaño de los capacitores, no es lo mismo montar el de la izquierda que el de la derecha.

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> incluso puedes ir a una casa de venta de metales y compras "Planchuela" de cobre.


Algo así como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 34401


----------



## arroyiitoo

mil gracias fogonazo y ezevalla!! si, me equivoque feo con lo de bronce XD voy a ir a ver ahora que consigo para hacer como el que puso ezevalla.
y otra duda, como es que estan conectados en el que pusiste primero fogonazo? es lo mismo si en uno de los bordes de lo que seria masa pongo pines para todas las conexiones que tendria que mandar a masa? no de los pines comunes, no se como se llamaran, pero son unos cuadraditos de 1mm de lado cada pin y unos 3mm entre pin y pin. 
saludos! y de nuevo, gracias 

de que espesor tiene que ser el cobre?


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Algo así como esto:



*! Of course ¡*, recordaba esa imagen, y la quise poner como muestra pero no la encontré

*Edit:*
Ohpssss, no quiero ser delator, pero alguien te robó la foto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Edit:*
> Ohpssss, no quiero ser delator, pero alguien te robó la foto
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029


   que cosa cheeeeeee.....ta lleno de choros por acá


----------



## hericlark

la verdad que no entendi casi nada, al contrario me quede con mas dudas, es que se me hace muy complejo pero creo que es por que se trata de una fuente para amplificador de alta potencia. 
pero y si yo necesito una fuente para un amplificador con un lm386 y otra para un tda2030 no creo que sea tan complicado no? me podrian ayudar ya que en este momento utilizo esos mini amplificadores con unos eliminadores, pastillas o fuentes como los llamen de esos que se usan para cargar las laptop bueno de la mia.

bienen empaquetados en plastico, el de mi laptop la uso para el tda2030 da 18.5 Vcc y 3.5 amperes y el del lm386 es un eliminador de bocinas de computadoras de 12Vcc a 1 ampere no creo que haya problema por eso verdad ya que estas ya biene filtradas y desacopladas  internamente. 

pero lo que quiero hacer es comprar un transformador y hacer yo el puente rectificador con diodos y los condensadores pero sera igual de complicado como lo que posteo fogonaso, tendre que sacar todos esos calculos? y hacer todo eso tan pesado, ojala y no diganme por favor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hericlark dijo:


> pero lo que quiero hacer es comprar un transformador y hacer yo el puente rectificador con diodos y los condensadores pero sera igual de complicado como lo que posteo fogonaso, tendre que sacar todos esos calculos? y hacer todo eso tan pesado, ojala y no diganme por favor


La electrónica es una ciencia exacta y no un juguete para niños, así que vas a tener que sacar cuentas si pretendés hacer una fuente que cumpla con su función y no te produzca un gasto del que mañana tal vez te arrepientas.

Ahora bien, si no te gustan los cálculos y lo que puso Fogonazo te parece muy complicado....me parece que estás en el lugar equivocado....


----------



## Helminto G.

unas cuantas cuentas bien valen la pena par que tus amplificadores no tengan ningun problema


----------



## hericlark

ok gracias por su respuesta, estoy tratando de hacer las cuentas pero la formula que puso fogonazo es para una fuente partida y yo necesito hacerlo para una de una sola salida y no 2, ademas la primera parte de la formula es para calcular Va osea el voltaje que le voy a meter no y me sale que es de 11.2853 pero la corriente alterna de mi casa es de 110V necesitare otra formula?


----------



## poposki

hola antes que nada gracias de antemano

hoy les vengo a ustedes con una pregunta.

Tengo un proyecto entre manos de hacer el amplificador de ejtagle la versión UCD de 25W a 1200W, en concreto me interesa hacer el de 400W. Hasta hay todo bien la incógnita me viene cuando intento hacer la fuente de alimentación de este amplificador. El señor fogonazo puso un post maravilloso en cual te orientaba como hacer una fuente de alimentación para amplificadores, yo me oriente según este post y quise hacer el diseño que carga los condensadores a través de unas resistencias de bajo valor. en concreto es este.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27029&d=1261455685

Bien e intentado hacer este diseño de fuente en el simulador Livewire, pero me gustaría saber si el valor de los componentes es el adecuado. Vengo a ustedes debido a mi falta de experiencia. A continuación les adjunto el diseño creado por mi en el simulador livewire.

gracias y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Cual el sentido de los Zener D3 y D4 (En tu circuito) ?

Si bien el esquema que publiqué es un ejemplo, es totalmente funcional, para tu caso habría que agregar en paralelo otra resistencia de potencia, verificar la tensión del Zener que dispara al SCR y también verificar la capacidad de manejo de corriente del relee.


----------



## poposki

gracias por la respuesta

los zener D3 y D4 fue una equivocación miá, en cuanto al relé tendría que poder soportar la corriente de una 15 amperes a una tensión de 56v que es la potencia que consume el amplificador de ejtagle a máximo rendimiento a esa potencia. Pero en cuanto al zener no se de que tensión abría que ponerlo. y supongo si no me equivoco que si se cambia la tensión del zener habría que recalcular la resistencia R4.

gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo

poposki dijo:


> .....en cuanto al relé tendría que poder soportar la corriente de una 15 amperes a una tensión de *56v*


El contacto del relee hace puente con las resistencias de potencia, y trabaja sobre el primario del transformador, así que debería tener capacidad de manejar 220Vrms y una corriente acorde a la de tu amplificador (10A)



> Pero en cuanto al zener no se de que tensión abría que ponerlo. y supongo si no me equivoco que si se cambia la tensión del zener habría que recalcular la resistencia R4....


El zener lo calculas de un 80% de la tensión de una de las ramas de la fuente.
La resistencia R4 la calculas para que NO permita sobrepasar la corriente que admite el zener y que pueda disparar correctamente la compuerta del SCR.


----------



## poposki

muchas gracias por tu consejo fogonazo lo are así

gracias.


----------



## snowdog

Esa es la cuestión 

Son cómodas esas borneras azules para conectar los cables de alimentación, peeeero... 

Dadas las altas corrientes y tensiones involucradas en los amplificadores de potencia, del orden de los 3A y 50V por rama (maso), pregunto: ¿son seguras? (para esta aplicación, se entiende) ¿traerán algún inconveniente a futuro? ¿hacen buen contacto? ¿se sulfatan con el tiempo? 

Según mi experiencia, en circuitos con fuentes conmutadas y bajo consumo (5V, 12V, 1A) con conectores molex trifurcom, encontré (después de años de uso) que se sulfataron los contactos en dos o tres equipos de miles que se fabricaron, un porcentaje bajísimo; estas borneras azules nunca las usé y no sé que resultado darán en un amplificador de audio de potencia.

Salu2,

snowdog


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

snowdog dijo:


> Según mi experiencia, en circuitos con fuentes conmutadas y bajo consumo (5V, 12V, 1A) con conectores molex trifurcom, encontré (después de años de uso) que se sulfataron los contactos en dos o tres equipos de miles que se fabricaron, un porcentaje bajísimo; estas borneras azules nunca las usé y no sé que resultado darán en un amplificador de audio de potencia.


La borneras son cómodas para conectar y quitar cables en prototipos, pero no son lo mejor que uno puede elegir para un equipo de potencia. Yo, personalmente, prefiero las soldaduras en terminales a tal efecto, así minimizás las resistencias de contacto y asegurás que el cable no quede suelto bajo ningún motivo.


----------



## snowdog

ezavalla dijo:


> * así minimizás las resistencias de contacto*.



A ésto me refería. Por eso consultaba, porque yo también prefiero soldar los cables a las "espaditas" (para mi mejores que los pines torneados, pasás el cable por el ojo y soldás).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

snowdog dijo:


> porque yo también prefiero soldar los cables a las "espaditas" (para mi mejores que los pines torneados, *pasás el cable por el ojo y soldás*).


El problema con eso es que resulta más difícil quitar el cable cuando hay que hacer mantenimiento, y si alguien medio bruto le pega un tirón violento...adiós a la espadita y tal vez a la pista.
Por otra parte, para los pines torneados vienen unos conectores que aún sin soldar hacen muy buen contacto, pero solo los recomiendo para potencias "medias" o bajas...


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo siempre (O casi) emplee soldadura para los cables de potencia, pero es un fastidio cuando hay que sacar algo, ahora estoy empleando conectores tipo "Pala" crimpeados y soldados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esos son muy buenos, pero los terminales para el PCB son excesivamente grandes y consumen bastante espacio que podría ahorrase o usar para otra cosa. Lo que si reconozco es que son a prueba de balas...y yo los uso para los terminales de los puentes rectificadores de 35A.


----------



## guilles

Les hago una pregunta, y perdon si es una burrada lo que voy a preguntar.
Pero yo tengo un transformador de 36W que lo utilizo en una potencia de 50W. y obiamente cuando subo el volumen baja bastante el voltaje que entrega, especialmente cuando hace el suena el "boom". Pero mi duda es: si le agrego mas capacitores, puede ser que la tencion no baje tanto mientras suena el "boom"?
o seguira siendo lo mismo ?


----------



## Helminto G.

si piensas gastar, mejor gasta en comprar el transfordor adecuado, vale mas la pena


----------



## principiantetardio

guilles dijo:


> Les hago una pregunta, y perdon si es una burrada lo que voy a preguntar.
> Pero yo tengo un transformador de 36W que lo utilizo en una potencia de 50W. y obiamente cuando subo el volumen baja bastante el voltaje que entrega, especialmente cuando hace el suena el "boom". Pero mi duda es: si le agrego mas capacitores, puede ser que la tencion no baje tanto mientras suena el "boom"?
> o seguira siendo lo mismo ?



Los capacitores no generan energia 
Mejor cambia el trafo


----------



## richardfr1990

Buen dia amigos electronicos:

En principio agredezco a fogonazo por el aporte, esta barbaro! Es increible lo q*UE* uno puede aprender leyendo esto, bueno esta es mi situacion: Me voy a armar un ampli estereo con 2 TDA1514 (50w por canal) que se alimenta con +/-24Vcc, segun los pasos d*E* fogonazo calcule el trafo, el puente y los electroliticos y me dio esto(los pongo *POR* si uno esta haciendo lo mismo q*UE* yo):
    - Trafo de 18+18Vac-4A (valor comercial mas aproximado al q*UE* yo calcule, con esto tengo +/-24,8Vcc)
    - Puente de 12 o 15A
    - 10 condensadores de 2200uF por rama (20 en total)

*Ahora las dudas q me surgieron: *
1) Hace falta la proteccion (soft-star) para la potencia q*UE* estoy manejando (140w totales)?
2) Son mucho 20 condensadores de 2200uF? *POR*q*UE* le puedo poner menos cantidad de 4700uF. Si es verdad q*UE* mientras mas sean, mejor! ¿que limita el numero maximo de condensadores a poner? (se me ocurre plata y espacio).
3) Con q*UE* criterio elijo la tension de los condensadores? cuanto es el valor q*UE* me recomiendan

Eso es todo por hoy amigos, seguramente voy a volver a recurrir a la experiencia del foro para el armado ja, espero respuestas muchisimas gracias desde ya.
PD: La fte. q*UE* voy a armar es NO REGULADA, voy a probar como anda el ampli con ese 3% de rizado


----------



## Tacatomon

1.- A esa potencia no es necesario el Arranque Suave.
2.- Si, son muchos condensadores de 2200µF. Prueba con 3300µF o 4700µF.
3.- Al menos 20% más de tensión sobre la nominal en vacío.

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa tipo “AB” que posee un rendimiento de un *60%*.
> *60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.*
> 
> *Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar** 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W*, este es un calculo “Realista” ya que en realidad la etapa posee un rendimiento inferior al propuesto, pero se compensa con que el programa musical nunca tomara de la fuente la totalidad de la potencia teórica de las etapas, aunque la etapa este trabajando a máximo no llegara a entregar los 100 W en forma continua por las propias variaciones de la música, incluso reproduciendo “Trash Metal”.




Una pregunta Fogonazo si la eficiencia del amplificador es del 60% y 40% son de perdidas por calor y queremos 200watts  no necesitariamos una fuente capaz de entregar 333.3 watts  ya que 100 watts son el 60% y 66.6watts son el 40% lo que nos daria el valor de 166.66wats*2=333.3watts
A estos valores llego haciendo una regla de tres simple si 60% son 100watts 40%=x entonces 40*100/60=66.6watts

Si estoy equivocado corrígeme y sacame de la  duda   :cabezon:

saludos...

Pd: Exelente aporte el tuyo bien explicado todo


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego German dijo:


> Una pregunta Fogonazo si la eficiencia del amplificador es del 60% y 40% son de perdidas por calor y queremos 200watts  no necesitariamos una fuente capaz de entregar 333.3 watts  ......


Está explicado al comienzo.


----------



## agcopa

Tengo una duda: de la formula C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) , me pueden indicar si el VR es igual al Voltaje de salida del Puente de diodos para un rectificador de onda completa; es decir, es el Voltaje Pico de la onda de salida o es el voltaje Vcc que se mide con el tester.
Agradezco sus respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agcopa dijo:


> Tengo una duda: de la formula C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) , me pueden indicar si el VR es igual al Voltaje de salida del Puente de diodos para un rectificador de onda completa; es decir, es el Voltaje Pico de la onda de salida o es el voltaje Vcc que se mide con el tester.



Que tal si leemos lo que dice el post?

Ver el archivo adjunto 27026​


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Donde: *
> *C: *Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
> *I: *es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
> *F: *es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
> *2 *es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación,  la señal  rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será  2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
> *Vr:* es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro Agcopa.
Mejor releé el post, que Vr no es ni remotamente eso sino el *V*oltaje de *r*izado.

Saludos

Edit: Me ganó EZ y fue más didáctico


----------



## agcopa

Agradezco sus respuestas. Voy a ser mas especifico en la pregunta.

En la primera pag. de este tema se coloca lo siguiente: "Debemos calcular el consumo de corriente de cada rama, para lo cual podemos estimar que cada rama va a proveer la mitad de la potencia total, es decir 140W c/u (280W/2), sobre la tensión de esa rama (45V), es decir 140W / 45Vcc ≈ 3,12 A, con este valor ahora calcularemos la capacidad necesaria de filtrado."

Aplicando la formula C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )

Donde: 
Vr (Rizado admisible) = 4% de la tensión de la rama de la fuente = 45 V * (4 / 100)

I = 3,12 A 
F = 50 HZ (F = 60 Hz para el resto del mundo)
Vr = 45 V * (4 / 100 %) = 1,8 V 
C = 3,12 A / (2 * 50 HZ * 1,8 V ) 
C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) 
Aplicando los valores
C = 3,12A / (2 * 50 * 1,8V)
C = 0,01733 Faradios = 17300 uF

En relación a ese ejemplo formulaba la inquietud. Esos 45 V son (según entiendo del ejemplo) son los 45V que se miden a la salida del puente de diodos, según la figura que se puede observar mas adelante? Mi pregunta esta orientada a identificar esos 45 Vcc en la figura

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Diego German

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Diego German dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Una pregunta Fogonazo si la eficiencia del amplificador es del 60% y 40% son de perdidas por calor y queremos 200watts no necesitariamos una fuente capaz de entregar 333.3 watts ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Está explicado al comienzo
Hacer clic para expandir...


Si lei :estudiando: pero tu llegas a un valor de 280watts por eso no me quedo muy claro y haces referencia a un amplificador clase AB de 60% de eficiencia entonces los valores no me cuadran 200watts son el 60% y 80watts el 40% 

saludos y gracias por tu respuesta..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agcopa dijo:


> *Mi pregunta esta orientada a identificar esos 45 Vcc en la figura*


En el dibujo donde está marcado el ripple (el que yo puse en el primer respuesta), imaginate una línea horizontal que vaya "por el medio" de los "dientes del serrucho"...esos son los 45V que vos buscás...para hacerlo fácil...


----------



## richardfr1990

Hola fogonazo, te hago una pregunta, estoy interesado en saber la  bibliografia de la cual sacaste la formula para el capacitor de filtro C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) . Porque llegue hasta el  puente rectificador y luego se me lleno la cabeza de preguntas cuando  quise calcular el capacitor, debido a que conozco muchas formas para el  calculo de èste; entre ellas estan las famosas curvas de shade; pero el  problema esta en que me dan valores TOTALMENTE distintos con cada  formula que aplico y no se en cual confiar.
Si vos o alguno de este foro ha probado esta formula y corroboro experimentalmente que le da el rizado que eligio, agradeceria bastante que me lo haga saber.
Muchisimas gracias por su tiempo, hasta la proxima.


----------



## pool27

fogonazo , quisiera cambiarle los cap. a mi sintoamplificador ,es modelo 78 ,tiene dos de 8000x50 por polaridad,tengo cap. de 3300x50, si pongo 3 me paso, ¿afectaria en el funcionamiento del equipo ?,tengo tambien cap.de 1000x50 ,¿puedo poner 8 por cada polaridad?, me aconsejaria que es lo mas conveniente .-muchas gracias .-


----------



## Fogonazo

pool27 dijo:


> ....quisiera cambiarle los cap. a mi sintoamplificador ,es modelo 78 ,tiene dos de 8000x50 por polaridad,tengo cap. de 3300x50, si pongo 3 me paso, ¿afectaria en el funcionamiento del equipo ?,tengo tambien cap.de 1000x50 ,¿puedo poner 8 por cada polaridad?, me aconsejaria que es lo mas conveniente .-muchas gracias .-


¿ Por que quieres cambiar los capacitores ?

Ponle 3 de 3300µF por rama.
Si te excedes mucho en capacidad, puede que a encender el equipo se te queme el fusible de entrada de alimentación.


----------



## pool27

fogonazo , gracias por el consejo ,quiero cambiarlo porque cuando subo el volumen distorciona ,ya le cambie los stk y es lo mismo ,antes de empesar a cambiar los cap. del circuito que son varios, comensare por la fuente ,es ese el motivo (el equipo tiene mas de 30 años) ¿a parte que se pueda quemar el fusible ,el equipo tendria algun problema de funcionamiento , por pasarce en 1900 micro , si uso los de 1000 micro podria tener lo 8000 micro redondo, o no se puede poner tantos en paralelo ? disculpa por tantas preguntas pero quisiera desasnarme .- muhas gracias.-


----------



## Fogonazo

pool27 dijo:


> fogonazo , gracias por el consejo ,quiero cambiarlo porque cuando subo el volumen distorciona ,ya le cambie los stk y es lo mismo ,antes de empesar a cambiar los cap. del circuito que son varios, comensare por la fuente ,es ese el motivo (el equipo tiene mas de 30 años)


En ese caso es posible que los electrolíticos de la fuente estén "Secos" y fuera de valor.


> ¿a parte que se pueda quemar el fusible ,el equipo *tendria algun problema de funcionamiento , por pasarce en 1900 micro , si uso los de 1000 micro podria tener lo 8000 micro redondo, o no se puede poner tantos en paralelo ?* disculpa por tantas preguntas pero quisiera desasnarme .- muhas gracias.-





Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Ponle 3 de 3300µF por rama.
> Si te excedes mucho en capacidad, puede que a encender el equipo se te queme el fusible de entrada de alimentación.


Solamente eso.


----------



## nachoardilla

Hola, antes de enviar esta pregunta, me he vuelto loco por internet en encontrar una solucion pero... nada de nada. Tambien me he pasado horas experimentando y el mismo resultado, asi que, como veo que Fogonazo esta bastante fuerte en el tema, ahi va mi problema por si alguien me puede dar una pista:

Estoy construyendo un equipo de audio que se compone de 2 estapas de potencia y una etapa de entradas y preamplificadora, cada parte con su propia fuente independiente de alimentación, es decir, 1 transformador toroidal por etapa de potencia con su correspondiente puente rectificador y condensadores de filtro y otro transformador (standard) con su correspondiente fuente de alimentación estabilizada para la etapa de baja potencia. Todas las fuentes son simétricas. El caso es que cada parte independiente funciona correctamente pero cuando quiero conectar las masas (o el cero) de las tres fuentes se produce un zumbido enorme y un segundo despues se funden los fusibles de algunas de las fuentes. ¿Alguna idea?.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Valdo31

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ahora tenemos un transformador de 280 W y 65 Vca con toma central y un rectificador de 12 A, lo cual todavía no sirve para nada porque a la salida del transformador-rectificador tenemos una onda con forma de ½ seno y una frecuencia de 100 o 120 Hz. (Depende del país).
> 
> Necesitamos “Filtrar” esta onda para que se asemeje lo mas posible a una tensión continua con la que alimentar nuestras placas de potencia.
> 
> Como ya se estarán imaginando, hay que hacer mas cálculos.
> 
> Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:
> 
> *C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )*
> 
> *Donde: *
> *C: *Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
> *I: *es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
> *F: *es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
> *2 *es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación, la señal rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será 2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
> *Vr:* es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.
> 
> Esta es una formula práctica, la formula real para el calculo fino de capacidad necesaria es “Insufrible”
> 
> Para nuestro caso:
> 
> Debemos calcular el consumo de corriente de cada rama, para lo cual podemos estimar que cada rama va a proveer la mitad de la potencia total, es decir *140W c/u (280W/2)*, sobre la tensión de esa rama (45V), es decir 140W / 45Vcc ≈ *3,12 A*, con este valor ahora calcularemos la capacidad necesaria de filtrado.
> 
> Un valor de rizado muy bueno será del 3% a 5%.
> Uno bueno puede llegar al 7%.
> Uno regular puede llegar al 10%
> 
> En esta aplicación, vamos a tomar un valor del *4%* que estaría dentro de “Muy bueno”
> 
> Aplicando la formula anterior *C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )*
> 
> *Donde: *
> *Vr* (Rizado admisible) = *4%* de la tensión de la rama de la fuente = *45 V * (4 / 100)*
> 
> *I = 3,12 A *
> *F = 50 HZ* (F = 60 Hz para el resto del mundo)
> *Vr = 45 V * (4 / 100 %) = 1,8 V *
> *C = 3,12 A / (2 * 50 HZ * 1,8 V )*
> *C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr ) *
> *Aplicando los valores*
> *C = 3,12A / (2 * 50 * 1,8V)*
> *C = *0,01733 Faradios = *17300 uF*
> 
> Posibilidad de agrupar capacitores para lograr el total necesario con valores comerciales:
> 2 * 10000 uF = 20000 uF
> 4 * 4700 uF = 18800 uF
> 8 * 2200 uF= 17600 uF


Hola Fogonazo, solo quiero preguntarte si la capacitancia (uF) que hallaste en la formula anterior es la capacitancia total para las dos ramas o es la capacitancia(uF) por rama (tanto para +45VDC y -45VDC)?, sacame de esa duda por favor, gracias...saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

valdo31 dijo:


> hola fogonazo, solo quiero preguntarte si la capacitancia (uf) que hallaste en la formula anterior es la capacidad total para las dos ramas o es la capacitancia(uf) por rama (tanto para +45vdc y -45vdc)?, gracias...saludos


.                                .


fogonazo dijo:


> ......
> 
> *para nuestro caso:*
> 
> debemos calcular el consumo de corriente de *cada rama*, ........


----------



## Valdo31

fogonazo dijo:


> ......
> 
> *para nuestro caso:*
> 
> debemos calcular el consumo de corriente de *cada rama*, ........


 
Ok Fogonazo, entonces la capacitancia hallada es por rama, gracias


----------



## richardfr1990

Hola gente! tengo una duda, el 3% del rizado del que estamos hablando en el diseño original de fogonazo, es la amplitud PICO A PICO de la componente alterna que se monta sobre la continua??? O la Componente eficaz?? 
Les dejo adjunta una imagen mejor explicada de lo que acabo de decir. Gracias!


----------



## jasonxdied

Puede que lo que valla a preguntar sea un poco tonto, tal vez no, o ya lo respondieron pila de veces. En fin quiero calcular una fuente para el tda2052, el cual en el datasheet dice 60w musicales, o 32w rms con una carga de 4 ohms y una alimentación +-22v. Mi duda esta en cual de las dos potencias consumidas debo elegir para realizar el primer calculo de toda la guia propuesta por Fogonazo que seria la de la potencia del tranformador.

Espero su respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

jasonxdied dijo:


> ...... o ya la respondieron pila de veces.


En efecto 


> En fin quiero calcular una fuente para el tda2052, el cual en el datasheet dice 60w musicales, o *32w rms con una carga de 4 ohms y una alimentación +-22v*. Mi duda esta en cual de las dos potencias consumidas debo elegir para realizar el primer ........




*32w rms*_ con una carga de 4 ohms y una alimentación +-22v_


----------



## jasonxdied

Muchas gracias! Y otra preguntita rapida, el transformador que tengo es de 140VA, se que no es lo mismo que watts por que se tienen en cuenta las perdidas del mismo, lo que no estoy seguro es en cuanto difiere, si para mas o para menos. El calculo me da unos 90w, con lo cual no tendría problemas. Pero en realidad quiero saber cuanto me sobra de la capacidad del transformador para saber si puedo, en un futuro, hacer un ampli en puente para un subwoofer

De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

jasonxdied dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Y otra preguntita rapida, el transformador que tengo es de *140VA*, se que no es lo mismo que watts por que se tienen en cuenta las perdidas del mismo, lo que no estoy seguro es en cuanto difiere, si para mas o para menos. El calculo me da unos *90w*, con lo cual no tendría problemas. Pero en realidad quiero saber cuanto me sobra de la capacidad del transformador para saber si puedo, en un futuro, hacer un ampli en puente para un subwoofer.....


¿ Como estas calculando un 33% de pérdidas ?
140 - 90 = 50 ≈ 140 * 0.33


----------



## jasonxdied

Esta bien o es innecesario hacer eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

Me parece que tu cálculo de pérdidas es exagerado, *33%* es como muy mucho.


----------



## jasonxdied

Osea que con tener un transformador de 90w justo, no habria ningun drama directamente.


----------



## jasonxdied

No varia en mucho si en vez de usar plachuela de cobre (o papel españa) uso de aluminio?


----------



## Fogonazo

jasonxdied dijo:


> No varia en mucho si en vez de usar plachuela de cobre (o papel españa) uso de aluminio?



Se puede emplear aluminio, pero es bastante mas resistivo que el cobre.
También puedes emplear un cable conductor de cobre de generosa sección (Por ejemplo 6mm²)


----------



## Cacho

Y además de la resistencia, te quiero ver soldando algo al aluminio.
Vas a depender de tornillos y fijaciones mecánicas (no es que sean malas) que pueden juntar óxido y esas cosas. Preferible cobre con cobre y estaño donde corresponda (salvo casos especiales).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> Y además de la resistencia, te quiero ver soldando algo al aluminio.....



  Yo sueldo


----------



## Cacho

Yo lo he hecho, pero no me place.
Además, vos tenés la antorcha _de Arco_, para prender _Juanas_. Así no vale... Andar un inquisidor exorcista haciedo ostentación de los grados que maneja, si hasta Celsius y Kelvin te envidian, y Farenheit se siente avergonzado


----------



## moonwalker

hola comunidad, en el circuito soft star posteado por fogonazo, el retardo del temporizador, mas o menos en cuantos segundos debe ser para conmutar luego el relé?=?????? gracias por su respuesta de antemano


----------



## AndyMetal

Recien leo el post, exelente!!! aca va un word que arme poniendo tal cual el post. Fogonazo, creo que serviria para alguno que lo pongas vos en el primero de los mensajes, asi queda de rapido acceso.


----------



## elperros

Valdo31 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, solo quiero preguntarte si la capacitancia (uF) que hallaste en la formula anterior es la capacitancia total para las dos ramas o es la capacitancia(uF) por rama (tanto para +45VDC y -45VDC)?, sacame de esa duda por favor, gracias...saludos



Como ya te respondieron estoy casi seguro que es por rama (siempre queda un margen de "duda de seguridad"), el problema o la confusión puede salir de las imágenes donde se muestra la conexión a GND ya que se usan 4 por rama. Pero son independientes una explicación de la otra por más que se usen los mismos valores. El único ánimo de escribir esto acá es por si a alguien más que use este post para aprender (como yo) le cuesta comprender lo anterior porque primero miró los gráficos/tablas/esquemas y luego leyó (o en su defecto pensó que esos diagramas ilustraban la situación antes calculada). En fin por las dudas corroboren lo que digo.
Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

r    compañeros  yo  arme  la tarjeta  del  amplificador  zener de   200 watios pero  la  tengo  trabajando  a 2  homio  con  un  voltaje  de  65 positivo  y  65  negativo  y  con  dos  condensadores  de  15000 microfaradios  por  80 voltio, y  tengo  un  solo  canal  trabajando, pero  el  voltaje  me  cae  mucho, de  65 voltio  me  cae ha 54 voltio   trabajándola  a 2  homio,  yo  quisiera saber  cuanto   condensadores  de  15000 microfaradios  tengo  que  ponerle  paraqué  no  me  caiga  tanto  el  voltaje y quisiera  saber  si  con  una  fuente  regulada  me  trabaja  mejor, se  puede  hacer  para  ese  voltaje   y si  o  no


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ALIEM dijo:


> y  tengo  un  solo  canal  trabajando, pero  el  voltaje  me  cae  mucho, de  65 voltio  me  cae ha 54 voltio   trabajándola  a 2  homio,  *yo  quisiera saber  cuanto   condensadores  de  15000 microfaradios  tengo  que  ponerle  paraqué  no  me  caiga  tanto  el  voltaje* y quisiera  saber  si  con  una  fuente  regulada  me  trabaja  mejor, se  puede  hacer  para  ese  voltaje   y si  o  no


No tenés que agregar mas condensadores! Lo que tenés que hacer es cambiar el transformador por otro de mas potencia, o trabajar el amplificador con una carga mayor.
Una caída de tensión de casi el 20% indica una fuente totalmente subdimensionada, y agregar mas condensadores solo va a cargar el transformador pero no va a dar ninguna mejora en la tensión de salida.


----------



## ALIEM

compadre muchas  gracias  por  responderme ,   pero  primero quiero  saber de  cuantos watios  tengo  que  poner el  transformador  porque  el  que  tengo   es  400  watios , pero  compañero  yo  quiero  hacer  una  fuente  que   no caigan  mas  de 2  voltios por  rama para  que  me tenga  una  buena  potencia,   es    lo que  yo  quiero  no importa  que  tenga  que  gastar  plata,  pero  quiero  armarme  un  amplificador  de   buena  potencia ,mi  amplificador  siempre lo voy  a  trabajar a  2  homio  porque  tengo  un  sonido   y  le  meto  cuatro  bajo por  canal por  eso  necesito  una  buena  orientación sobre  la  fuente  me  dijeron  y  que  para  estos  casos  es  mejor  usar  una  fuente  regulada  ustedes  son  los  que  saber   si  me  pueden  ayudar  le  pido  ayuda a todos  los  foreros  que  me  escuchan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que no sé cual es la potencia final que estás consiguiendo de tu amplificador, pero para hacerlo simple: *el transformador debe entregar el doble de potencia que el amplificador*, OK? Con esto nos vamos al extremo, pero si querés que caiga tan poca tensión (2V dijiste), entonces no alcanza con el doble de potencia, sino que hay que controlar la técnica de fabricación del trafo y de tu fuente, por que estás buscando una regulación mejor que el 3%...y eso es algo muy difícil de lograr en esos niveles de potencia.

PD: El que te hablo de una fuente regulada NO TIENE IDEA de lo que es regular a esa potencia, así que mejor que no le prestes atención.

PD2: En lo sucesivo, preocupate de escribir mejor, poniendo puntos y comas donde corresponde...o de lo contrario, hasta acá llega mi ayuda.


----------



## SKYFALL

ALIEM dijo:


> compadre muchas  gracias  por  responderme ,   pero  primero quiero  saber de  cuantos watios  tengo  que  poner el  transformador  porque  el  que  tengo   es  400  watios , pero  compañero  yo  quiero  hacer  una  fuente  que   no caigan  mas  de 2  voltios por  rama para  que  me tenga  una  buena  potencia,   es    lo que  yo  quiero  no importa  que  tenga  que  gastar  plata,  pero  quiero  armarme  un  amplificador  de   buena  potencia ,mi  amplificador  siempre lo voy  a  trabajar a  2  homio  porque  tengo  un  sonido   y  le  meto  cuatro  bajo por  canal por  eso  necesito  una  buena  orientación sobre  la  fuente  me  dijeron  y  que  para  estos  casos  es  mejor  usar  una  fuente  regulada  ustedes  son  los  que  saber   si  me  pueden  ayudar  le  pido  ayuda a todos  los  foreros  que  me  escuchan



1. determine potencia maxima del amplificador.

2. el transformador en la fuente de poder debe entregar mayor potencia que la maxima entregada por el amplificador, como dice ezavalla preferiblemente el doble para dar un margen de confiabilidad en la operacion del amplificador.

3. si el amplificador opera con fuente simple, utilizar un transformador con 2 puntas en el secundario; inicio y fin de bobina, si el amplificador opera con fuente dual, utilizar un transformador que tenga tap central en el secundario, NUNCA utilizar transformador sencillo y elaborar en el secundario un elevador de tension lo cual perjudica el rendimiento del amplificador.

4.proveer de un correcto filtrado al final de la fuente de poder, conectando capacitores de al menos 10000uF con la tension correspondiente que proporcionaria la fuente para garantizar buen desempeño del amplificador en bajas frecuencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Seguro que vas a notar mejoría Agustín, probá ese método, *uní todas las masas (todas) al TAP central del trafo de alimentación, o al GND del banco de capacitores*... Es un buen método para eliminar ruidos...


  
Ese punto es precisamente EL MAS RUIDOSO de la fuente. Tenés que conectar la GND un poco alejado del centro de los capacitores...y alejado es con UN TROZO DE CABLE GRUESO. Al tap-central..NI LOCO!...es peor...


*Nota del Moderador:* Esta charla que viene a continuación, proviene de otro lado, pero como estaba "Jugosa" la pase a este tema sobre fuentes de alimentación.


----------



## Agucasta

Eza, entiendo lo que decís.. pero el dibujo que subió Joaquín, del post de Fogonazo, no sirve?? Él tiene todo unido al TAP central... Cómo debo hacer si no es así??  ya me mareé..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agus:
El tema es que en ese dibujo puede andar bien, por que el pedazo de PCB o chapa que vá desde los capacitores, donde se juntan el [+] y el [-], hasta donde se montan los cables es suficiente para *alejarse *como te dije. El problema de ese esquema es que también conecta las masas de entrada a la fuente en múltiples puntos, y hay que hacerlo solo en uno...y solo si es necesario, por que perjudicás el apantallamiento magnético del cable blindado y ponés la masa a un punto "ruidoso".
Para las entradas, te conviene *probar *con mandar la GND desde la ficha de entrada al GND de entrada del PCB, y nó conectarlo al punto central del trafo.


----------



## Agucasta

Ah, bueno. Muchas gracias. Voy a probar (igual yo no tengo un "problema de ruido" concreto.. pero me quería saber cómo solucionarlo si lo tengo en algún otro proyecto futuro )

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 37693​
En este esquema lo que minimiza es la circulación de corrientes por donde *NO* debe lo que provocaría la aparición de tensiones de ruido indeseables (Bucles de maza).

Al estar todo referenciado a un único punto, cualquier tensión de ruido que aparezca sobre este también se aplica las entradas de audio, pero como estas entradas también se encuentran referenciadas a ese punto se produce una cancelación, un efecto similar al acople balanceado en audio.

Las fichas de entrada no van conectadas a chasis en forma directa, sino a través de cables al punto de unión de los capacitores.

La malla del cable blindado que conecta las fichas de entrada a las PCB´s *NO* se conecta en ambos extremos sino solo en uno (PCB)

Lo que si falta y que en algunos casos puede ser útil aunque *NO* siempre es conectar todo a chasis mediante una resistencia de bajo valor 2 a 12Ω.

Por último, esta disposición dará buen o muy buen resultado en la gran mayoría de los casos, lo que no quita que en algún caso particular halla que analizar y retocar la distribución, para lo que habrá que analizar en detalle de donde y/o por donde se cuela la tensión que provoca el ruido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> La malla del cable blindado que conecta las fichas de entrada a las PCB´s *NO* se conecta en ambos extremos sino solo en uno (PCB)



Ese es precisamente el problema de este esquema . Al conectar la GND de un solo extremo del cable blindado *NO TENES* blindaje magnético. El blindaje magnético requiere que circule por la malla la corriente inducida para que genere un campo magnético que se oponga al campo externo y - con suerte - lo cancele.
Por supuesto que la circulación de esta corriente es un problema potencial, pero por lo general - si el montaje tiene las precauciones correctas - el valor es muy pequeño y cae por debajo del nivel de ruido de la señal. Si con esto no alcanza, hay que seguir haciendo cosas hasta que alcance o usar líneas balanceadas.

En el esquema de arriba, el blindaje es "virtual", por que quiebra un *posible *lazo de masa (que es un problema de otro tipo, aunque de naturaleza similar muchas veces) no conectando un extremo, y el _*cable de señal*_ se come todas las inducciones magnéticas sin protección alguna...


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese es precisamente el problema de este esquema . Al conectar la GND de un solo extremo del cable blindado *NO TENES* blindaje magnético. El blindaje magnético requiere que circule por la malla la corriente inducida para que genere un campo magnético que se oponga al campo externo y - con suerte - lo cancele.
> Por supuesto que la circulación de esta corriente es un problema potencial, pero por lo general - si el montaje tiene las precauciones correctas - el valor es muy pequeño y cae por debajo del nivel de ruido de la señal. Si con esto no alcanza, hay que seguir haciendo cosas hasta que alcance o usar líneas balanceadas.
> 
> En el esquema de arriba, el blindaje es "virtual", por que quiebra un *posible *lazo de masa (que es un problema de otro tipo, aunque de naturaleza similar muchas veces) no conectando un extremo, y el _*cable de señal*_ se come todas las inducciones magnéticas sin protección alguna...



Eso es según el Sr. Faraday, yo lo veo por otro lado.

Si tenemos el transformador este producirá campos dispersos que inducirán sobre el chasis tensiones diferentes según sea la posición en que se midan.
Si yo tengo un cable con malla conectado entre 2 puntos del chasis a distintos potenciales, tendré una tensión sobre ese cable una circulación de corriente que a su ves provoca una DDP entre extremos del cable, si yo empleo el extremo de ese cable como referencia de tierra de la señal de entrada se le suma la tensión producida por circulación eventual de corriente entre extremos, NO por inducción electromagnética sino por resistividad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Si yo tengo un cable con malla conectado entre 2 puntos del chasis a distintos potenciales*, tendré una tensión sobre ese cable una circulación de corriente que a su ves provoca una DDP entre extremos del cable, si yo empleo el extremo de ese cable como referencia de tierra de la señal de entrada se le suma la tensión producida por circulación eventual de corriente entre extremos, NO por inducción electromagnética sino por resistividad.


Ahhhh....pillín pillín!!!! 
El detalle es que la malla no toque el chasis en ninguna parte!. La "ficha de entrada" debe estar aislada del chasis. El ampli si vá al chasis pero no necesariamente en la entrada, aunque no importa, hay una sola conexión a chasis y tierra. De esa forma, la unica posibilidad de que pase corriente por la malla es por contra-inducción o por un lazo de masa .


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh....*pillín pillín!!!! *



¿ Quien ?, ¿ Yo ?, Naaa Ver el archivo adjunto 43787 



> El detalle es que la malla no toque el chasis en ninguna parte!. La "ficha de entrada" debe estar aislada del chasis. El ampli si vá al chasis pero no necesariamente en la entrada, aunque no importa, hay una sola conexión a chasis y tierra. De esa forma, la unica posibilidad de que pase corriente por la malla es por contra-inducción o por un lazo de masa .



Satamente 

Fichas aisladas, cable blindado y aislado.

Ahora hacer esto es fácil, ya que se consiguen fichas de todo tipo y material.
Cuando yo comencé con esto las únicas que se podían aislar del chasis eran las DIN (Que Nunca me simpatizaron), así que había que recurrir a artilugios diversos para lograr esto, resumiendo poca electrónica y mucha mano de obra.

*Anécdota:* En una oportunidad tuve que llegar a aislar el propio transformador del chasis, posiblemente debido a la deplorable calidad del laminado y hacerle una puesta a tierra cable mediante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fichas aisladas, cable blindado y aislado.
> 
> Ahora hacer esto es fácil, ya que se consiguen fichas de todo tipo y material.
> Cuando yo comencé con esto las únicas que se podían aislar del chasis eran las DIN (Que Nunca me simpatizaron), así que había que recurrir a artilugios diversos para lograr esto, resumiendo poca electrónica y mucha mano de obra.


Ahhh...las fichas DIN 
Era buenas esas....venían de 3, 5 y 7 "contactos" en 180º o 240º...podías conectar lo que se te cantara 
Esas fichas para panel tenían un trampita! 
Tenían un conector en la carcasa y toda la gilada la ponía a masa...ergo...chau a la aislación :enfadado:. Si habré escuchado amplificadores zumbando con ese terminal a masa...y solo había que cortar el cablecito del terminal del pin del medio al conectorcito ese


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhh...las fichas DIN
> Era buenas esas....venían de 3, 5 y 7 "contactos" en 180º o 240º...podías conectar lo que se te cantara
> Esas fichas para panel tenían un trampita!
> Tenían un conector en la carcasa y toda la gilada la ponía a masa...ergo...chau a la aislación :enfadado:. Si habré escuchado amplificadores zumbando con ese terminal a masa...y solo había que cortar el cablecito del terminal del pin del medio al conectorcito ese



A mi me rompía los esquemas 2 cosa de esas fichas:
1) Que no tenía mecha suficientemente grande como para hacer el agujero de una sola vez.
2) Conseguir tornillitos suficientemente chicos como para fijarlas y que quedaran prolijas.

Lo primero lo solucione con $$$ y lo segundo con remaches pop, creo que de 2,5mm.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> 2) Conseguir tornillitos suficientemente chicos como para fijarlas y que quedaran prolijas.


  
Yo siempre las sujeté con tornillos 1/8 paso fino...que mas bien eran tipo M3...





Fijate esa DIN de 3 patas en 180º...está sujeta con dos tornillos M3, pero les baila un poco el agujero...así que hay espacio para 1/8.

No sé si estarán "prolijas"...pero era fácil sujetarlas.

PD: El agujero era un bardo, pero lo hacía a lo macho : mecha de 10mm y lima redonda hasta llegar a la medida adecuada...total...era aluminio


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> .....No sé si estarán "prolijas"...pero era fácil sujetarlas.....



Lo que pasaba es yo de puro *"Jodido"* las ponía del lado de adentro, entonces el tornillo si no era diminuto desentonaba, "Locuras de Juventud" 

Me encantaban esos conectores de parlante, creo que todavía debo tener algunos juegos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahhhhhhhh! Esa es otra historia! era un problema "estético"!
Y si...yo ahora uso los tornillos M3 esos para sujetar las cosas que van en el panel de atrás de las cosas que armo, excepto los conectores RCA dobles o cuádruples que usan unos tornillos mas chicos y feos...pero es lo que se consigue por acá.


----------



## pandacba

Hola muchachos como estan esto capaz que lo vean mañana, para chapa y hacer un agujero decente y que no quede, un triagulo(que es lo que sucede habitualmente) compren este tipo de mechas





y para que en aluminio quede un perforación impecable utilicen esto





Como ven la primera tiene tres puntas, una para el centrado y las otras son las que cortan, lo hace desde la periferia has el interior y deja una circunferencia perfecta, en chapas de hierro, obvio tambien sirven para aluminio

Las segundas qeu son en realidad para madera, cortan espectacularmente bien, en aluminios de cierto espesor permiten hacer rebajes, por ejemplo para que las manijas en U queen localizadas, o para que tornillos del tipo allen queden enrasados, con ambas, se obtienen trabajos de una calidad, excelente y disminuyen el trabajo manual al mínimo, logrado una esmerada terminación

para los conectores DIN te parlantes hoy por hoy(el que tiene algunos de ellos, tambien me deben quedar unos cuantos) dado el pequeño orificio es, o colocar el conectro desde aderntro y que se haga rosca en el plástico y si no de fuera utilzando los tornillos del tipo auto perforante, de pequeño diametro queda muy prolijo.

Me toco restaurar hace como un año un grabador marca Grundig, alemán, con el clásico sistema original de philips, además tenia radios OC, OM(nuestra OL) OL(si la verdadera OL que en europa se trasmitia) y FM, em modalidad esterofonia muliplex con piloto de los 19Khz, es del año 1964 y como saldia tiene los AD161/2 y esta integramente transistorizado, incluyendo el demultipexor para estereofonia de la FM y obvio integramente en transistores de germanio.... una verdadera belleza, y llevaba de esos conectores al igual que los DIN para señal....

De otro lado y recordando el tema de un solo punto de masa, los potenciometros presentaban a veces algún problmea por el mismo tema.
Breve anecdota, un equipo para guitarra, que zumbaba sin señal, bastantante molesto, todo puesto como corresponde y nada, el zumbiod estaba y seguia instalado, lo utilzaban igual y no le encontraba la causa, hasta que un dia no recuerdo porque motivo lo saco del gabinete y lo pruebo fuera, creo que le habiamos agregado otra entrada o algo asi, y no zumba lo presento dentro del gabinete y ese molesto zumbido, vuelta a sacar, quito el cable de entrada porque ya ese no me servia de acuerdo al nuevo cambio, monto todo, y el dichoso zumbido ya no estaba!!!!! me quedo mirando el unico cmabio fue agregar una entrada más y... cambie el cable, le quito el forro, horror la malla era un queso grullere, era un autentico colador, la malla del cable que le habia puesto ahora era trenzada y bien cerrada....
Lección aprendida, cuando compro cable blindado le hago sacar un tramo de la ailación para estar seguro que tenga una malla decente....


----------



## AntonioAA

Brillante esta discusión , muchachos ! ....yo me habia creido que sabia "todo" JUAZ

Zavalla: con la tonelada de Teoria Electromagnética que me trague en la Facu, si de algo me acuerdo es que el blindaje magnetico NO existe ... vos hablas de una corriente de compensación ...pero no es eso la definicion de lazo de masa??

Respecto a las DIN .. como las odié siempre! ...para peor ahora que estan extinguidas, estan las entradas balanceada y los Speakon , son un atentado al DIY !! Odio pasarme mas tiempo en el mecanizado que en la electronica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Zavalla: con la tonelada de Teoria Electromagnética que me trague en la Facu, *si de algo me acuerdo es que el blindaje magnetico NO existe*


   
Como que no existe?  
Puede que no sea "absoluto", pero hay materiales específicos para blindar algo magnéticamente, y el blindaje conectado en ambos puntos tiene precisamente ese efecto por medio del campo generado por la corriente inducida. Ojo que si el campo es muy grande, hay que buscar otra solución, por que no paga nada hacer circular una corriente de un par de amperes  para bloquear el campo externo.



AntonioAA dijo:


> vos hablas de una corriente de compensación ...pero no es eso la definicion de lazo de masa??


Nop...es algo "parecido" pero completamente diferente 
La corriente inducida magnéticamente en el blindaje tiene una magnitud proporcional al campo que la genera. En un lazo de masa, la corriente del blindaje está generada por la diferencia de potencial que existe *entre las puestas a tierra*, que dividida en la resistencia del cable, puede dar un valor bastante grande....por eso, para zafar de los lazos de masa, se suele levantar la puesta a tierra de algun/os equipos...por que en realidad, el lazo de masa es externo al esquema eléctrónico del aparato.

PD: Leé acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/


----------



## AntonioAA

Me mataste.... sorry la ignorancia. 
Recuerdo una demostracion muy larga para campos estaticos , en que se comportaba como jaula de Faraday , que no servia para campos alternos. No quita esto que decis de las corrientes ( Ley de Lenz supongo ) inducidas .....
PD. : teoria electromagnetica la estudié en el '78 y el Aleman me ha hecho olvidar algunas cosas.

Ademas , dichas corrientes siempre las tome como perjudiciales , ya que son las mismas que se producirian en los nuecleos de los trafos , por lo cual se hacen laminados....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Recuerdo una demostracion muy larga para campos estaticos , *en que se comportaba como jaula de Faraday* , que no servia para campos alternos


  Pero la Jaula de Faraday es para campos eléctricos, no magnéticos  



AntonioAA dijo:


> Ademas , dichas corrientes siempre las tome como perjudiciales , ya que son las mismas que se producirian en los nuecleos de los trafos , por lo cual se hacen laminados....


Tal cual...y son perjudiciales cuando la magnitud del campo aplicado es muy grande...por que la corriente inducida es grande. Por eso, no siempre basta con conectar ambos extremos, a veces es necesario reubicar los componentes o cables y hacer todo un bardo para lograr atenuar el efecto. Por lo general, no hay un único procedimiento que cure todo el problema...así que hay que aplicar varias cosas...


----------



## AntonioAA

dije "como" jaula de Faraday ...para los electricos obviamente! , era una analogia....

Ni hablar que a veces te volves loco con eso. con el crossover que arme , tuve que partir la placa en 2 para que me entrara en una zona del gabinete ( que era chico ) lejos del trafito ...otra no hubo!
Por suerte se achica inverso a d^2.....


----------



## comando_co

Fogonazo, tengo una duda...Frecuencia de linea y frecuencia de alimentación son la misma cosa??? Por ejemplo, Aqui en USA, y en Colombia(Mi país de nacimiento) la frecuencia de la corriente alterna es de 60Hz. Esa es la frecuencia de la que tu hablas??


----------



## AntonioAA

Son lo mismo , comando... aca usamos 50 y uds 60Hz . La del ripple es es doble de cualquiera de ellas por la rectificacion.


----------



## comando_co

De antemano te doy las gracias, y te felicito por tremendo material, te sobraste fogonazo!!!. Ese material no se encuentra en cualquier parte así nada mas.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Son lo mismo , comando... aca usamos 50 y uds 60Hz . La del ripple es es doble de cualquiera de ellas por la rectificacion.



AntonioAA, Gracias por despejarme la duda.


----------



## cesar18

tenia entendido que por 1amp eran 1000uf osea que si tenias de cosumo 10amp tendriamos que colocar 10000uF


----------



## Agucasta

Buenas tardes. Entré a leer este tema, porque me pareció muy interesante, y me salió una duda. En el segundo post de Fogonazo, cuando explica el conexionado de la fuente "ideal" por llamarla de alguna manera, une todos los GND en el punto medio del transformador, y este al chasis mediante (o no) una R de 10K o algún valor similar.

Qué pasa si tengo un amplificador como el TDA2050 en puente, que la salida del parlane, viene de las dos salidas positivas de cada TDA? No tiene referencia a GND. En ese caso, el parlante NO VA A GND?

Y otra cosa. Suponiendo que no tengo "Chasis" metálico que envuelve a todo el circuito, desde la "estrella" de GNDs que armé, directamente lo conecto a la 3ra pata del enchufe de la red domiciliaria??

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agucasta dijo:


> Qué pasa si tengo un amplificador como el TDA2050 en puente, que la salida del parlane, viene de las dos salidas positivas de cada TDA? *No tiene referencia a GND*. *En ese caso, el parlante NO VA A GND?*


  
No...no va a masa! Y adonde pensás que puede ir a masa si el parlante trabaja en forma "flotante"... Cualquier terminal del parlante (tiene DOS ) que pongas a masa está poniendo en cortocircuito la salida del ampli correspondiente! 



Agucasta dijo:


> Y otra cosa. *Suponiendo que no tengo "Chasis" metálico* que envuelve a todo el circuito, desde la "estrella" de GNDs que armé, *directamente lo conecto a la 3ra pata del enchufe de la red domiciliaria??*


Y para que lo vas a hacer? La puesta a tierra es una medida de seguridad, y si el gabinete NO ES METALICO, poca corriente va a poder circular por ahí si algún terminal eléctrico toca la caja...


----------



## walter807

Buenos dias a todos, hoy me puse a hacer unas mediciones de la fuente de alimentacion de un amplificador que termine hace poco (ya lo probe con un bafle y suena  relativamente bien a volumen moderado, quiero aclarar que solo tiene 2200uf por rama hasta que consiga mas capacitores ), lo que vi me hace desconfiar  del transformador, como que es chico, me parece que no se si va a mejorar mucho mas la regulacion de la fuente digamos una caida maxima de 6 volts con con 10000uf por rama, estas son las mediciones:

-Con el amplificador a cero volumen la fuente tiene una tension de 170vcc y un riple de 200mVpp

-Con el amplificador al maximo inyectandole un seno de 1khz sobre una crga de 8.5ohm la fuente colapsa hasta los 149.4Vcc con un riple descomunal de 15Vpp, en este momento el amplificador recorta a 128Vpp que seria una potencia de 240Wrms.

Cuendo calcule el transformador tenia en mente alimentar solo un canal de 300W y en 8ohm, leyendo el post de ezavalla para averiguar los parametros de un transformador desconocido y haciendo rapidamente los calculos me quedaba:

Para una Vs de 120Vac y S= 4.2*6 = 25.2cm2 

Potencia aparente = (S/1.5)2 = 282.2W

Potensia disponible = Pa*0.8 = 225.8W 

Corriente del secundario = 225.8/120 = 1.8A

Y no era un transformador desconocido, lo calcule con el programita de Silvio Klaic que todos conocen, lo calcule para un secundario de 120Vac y 4A, esto resulto
en: 

 Primario: 422 vueltas de alambre de 1.1mm  (ojo aca csolo consegui alambre de 1mm)
Secundario: 230 vueltas de alambre de 1.4mm 

Y me daba para este una potencia maxima de 635W y una calculada de 552W, de sobra para lo que yo iba a usar el transformador, ademas 300W/120Vac = 2.5A y estaba calculado para 4A, no deberia haber problemas....
En resumen, segun lo expuesto me gustaria saber su opinion en base a su experiencia si el problema aca es solo  por  la falta de 6 capacitores mas de 2200uf solamente o tambien se debe a la falta de transformador , que esperemos que no sea asi, saludos y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

walter807 dijo:


> ......-Con el amplificador al maximo inyectandole un seno de 1khz sobre una crga de 8.5ohm la fuente colapsa hasta los *149.4Vcc* con un riple descomunal de 15Vpp, en este momento el amplificador recorta a 128Vpp que seria una potencia de 240Wrms........



Primero coloca la capacidad correcta de filtro en cada rama, y vuelve a medir la caída de tensión en los rails de continua sin carga y con carga, de esta medición saldrá si el transformador sirve o NO.


----------



## walter807

Si, me imagine que esa iba a ser la respuesta pero como no podia hacer las pruebas como debe ser, arriesgue a que alguien ya paso por esto alguna vez, ademas me extraño la gran diferencia entre la corriente de secundario calculada por el programita y la estimacion de ezavalla, una diferencia del 50%, saludos y gracias


----------



## ALIEM

hola colega  como están, compañeros  he  buscado  un  transformador  de  2000 watios  por todos lados  y  no   lo  consigo  en  ninguna  tienda  de  electrónica ,  como  ustedes saben  yo  estoy  armando  la  tarjeta  zener     modificada   para  trabajarla  con  un  voltaje  de 96 positivo y  96  negativo , pero   le  voy  a  meter  20 transistores  por  canal y  me  dijeron  que  tenia  que  usar  un  transformado de  2000 watios  para  cada  canal,  quisiera  saber  si  algunos  de  los  amigos  del  foro  no  tiene  alguna  foto    de  un transformador   que  sea  de  2000 watios  para  tener  una  idea  del  el  tamaño  que  tiene  que  ser el  transformador


----------



## Fogonazo

ALIEM dijo:


> hola colega  como están, compañeros  he  buscado  un  transformador  de  2000 watios  por todos lados  ..........



Muy difícilmente vas a conseguir un transformador de esas características en una casa de electrónica, lo mas lógico es que lo diseñes y fabriques o lo mandes a fabricar. 

Si lees estos temas vas a tener una idea de las dimensiones de tu transformador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/


----------



## yuneiky01

Tengo algunas dudas después de haber leído los post, pues yo llevo algún tiempo en la construcción de AMP y la respuesta a algunos problemas a salido a aquí, pero me surge una pregunta ¿Cómo es posible que una fuente de unos +-80v DC pueda generar suficiente corriente para una potencia de 3000Wtt RMS?  Digo esto porque tengo planos de QSC, JVC, WORK, etc.… que según los fabricantes cumplen con estos requisitos. Que tan real es esta información que dan los fabricantes, porque yo he armado fuente incluso con +- 90 y 100000uf y jamás dar semejante poder y con trasformadores relativamente más grandes de los que traen estas potencias originalmente.


----------



## Tacatomon

yuneiky01 dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas después de haber leído los post, pues yo llevo algún tiempo en la construcción de AMP y la respuesta a algunos problemas a salido a aquí, pero me surge una pregunta ¿Cómo es posible que una fuente de unos +-80v DC pueda generar suficiente corriente para una potencia de 3000Wtt RMS?  Digo esto porque tengo planos de QSC, JVC, WORK, etc.… que según los fabricantes cumplen con estos requisitos. Que tan real es esta información que dan los fabricantes, porque yo he armado fuente incluso con +- 90 y 100000uf y jamás dar semejante poder y con trasformadores relativamente más grandes de los que traen estas potencias originalmente.



Por este tema se trata algo acerca de como se dimensionan las fuentes de poder en los amplificadores comerciales.
Hay otro donde si se detalla un poco más la "Gran Mentira"  A ver si lo encontramos.

Saludos!ç

Edit: Acá Esta!!! Gracias a Cacho por el apoyo!


----------



## Cacho

De nada Tacatomormón 

Saludos


----------



## monkeythypoon

El soft star que publico tacatomon se puede usar con una linea de 110vca sin problemas, todos los valores son los correctos para usar con el amplificador studio 350 de zeuspower y si el mismo da un retardo de 5 segundos para una fuente que usa 10 capacitores de 4700uf para este ampli alimentado con +- 56 vcd, estaria agradecido con su pronta respuesta

como haria un equivalente darligton en caso de no encontrar el expuesto por el circuito, como en algunos casos que se hacen con dos transistores en cascada.


----------



## yuneiky01

Si lo que deseas es que los filtros se carguen lentamente, con algo como esto estaría bien, claro con un relay de doble contacto para las vías+-… http://my.opera.com/yunieky/albums/showpic.dml?album=6599172&picture=104873132


----------



## leae89

Hola de nuevo, Fogonaso.
Quisiera saber ¿cómo calcular cuánta potencia me entregaría un amplificador si en vez de conectarlo a un parlante con Z=8 ohms le conectara uno de Z=6 o 4 ohms, o si en vez de darle +-20Vcc le metiera +-12Vcc?

Espero tu respuesta, amigo.

PD: Excelente tu post!


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola quieria saber si el pcb que realize esta bien espara un amplificador 150ω+150ω melody, realise los calculos y todo..... lo unico que quiero saber si esta bien plasmada para asi hacer el pcb y montar componentes... se les agradece ty


----------



## Fogonazo

maximoss3500 dijo:


> Hola quieria saber si el pcb que realize esta bien espara un amplificador 150ω+150ω melody, realise los calculos y todo..... lo unico que quiero saber si esta bien plasmada para asi hacer el pcb y montar componentes... se les agradece ty



En lo que es fuente, se trata de hacer las conexiones "Masivas", es decir con la mayor cantidad posible de cobre, tratando de hacer las resistencias parásitas "Mínimas", en tu PCB los trazos son muy finos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 34401


----------



## maximoss3500

a ok entendido grasias por la respeus amigo !!


----------



## Fogonazo

leae89 dijo:


> ....Quisiera saber ¿cómo calcular cuánta potencia me entregaría un amplificador si en vez de conectarlo a un parlante con Z=8 ohms le conectara uno de Z=6 o 4 ohms, o si en vez de darle +-20Vcc le metiera +-12Vcc?



Eso lo sacas de la fórmula de potencia eléctrica

W = V² / R

Si conoces la potencia máxima que te puede entregar el amplificador (Por ejemplo) sobre una impedancia de 4Ω, calculas la tensión que entrega (A esa potencia) y en base a esa tensión aplicas la fórmula de potencia, para esto asumes que la tensión se mantiene constante ante el aumento de la impedancia.

Una estimación *grosera* de la potencia de salida es calcularla en base a un 70% del valor de una de los rails de alimentación.
Así que si tienes ±12Vcc un 70% (De 12V) serán 8,4V, considerando la fórmula de potencia nos da unos *17,6W sobre 4Ω* u *8,8W sobre 8Ω*

Es una estimación "Grosera" porque el cálculo depende en gran parte del tipo de esquema considerado.


----------



## leae89

Muchas gracias por la info, Fogonazo.

Un abrazo desde México.


----------



## rodwil0480

Hola soy nuevo en el pos y con poca experiencia en electrónica...  Quisiera saber si este pcb  esta bien, es para un amplificador 1500ω spain pasteado en el foro, el transformador que tengo es de +(-)58 voltios un total de 18 amperio sin rectificar,...Quisiera saber si esta bien  para asi hacerla ... les agradezco su coloración  ya que anterior mente la había hecho con capacitares de menor capacidad 10000mf a 80 voltios aclaro 2 solamente y estos se me estallaban de ante  mano les agradezco su coloración...


----------



## yuneiky01

Me parece bien rodwil0480 lo único que te señalaría es la supresión de los dos inductores que pueden ser útil para eliminar algún tipo de ripli o alta frecuencia inducida por algún equipo cercano. También necesitaras una cuarteta de diodos buena porque tendrá que soportar unos 13 amperes. No se que transistores usas pero 1500w con ese voltaje es difícil de conseguir……


----------



## 0002

Buenas noches gente, pues me presento con una duda que la neta me dejo pasmado, resulta que hice un pedido de capacitores a una página muy bien avalada por miembros del foro, los capacitores son de 22000µF a 80V, bueno pues el paquete me llegó y al sacar los capacitores resulta que estos tienen 5 patas , honestamente no se que hacer, ya busque su datasheet en la pagina del fabricante y nada, nomas no aparece un capacitor parecido, seguire buscando que onda, pero enserio que se los agradecería demasiado si alguno me ayudara, y disculpen si hago offtopic con este post .

Saludos.


----------



## elperros

0002 dijo:


> Buenas noches gente, pues me presento con una duda que la neta me dejo pasmado, resulta que hice un pedido de capacitores a una página muy bien avalada por miembros del foro, los capacitores son de 22000µF a 80V, bueno pues el paquete me llegó y al sacar los capacitores resulta que estos tienen 5 patas , honestamente no se que hacer, ya busque su datasheet en la pagina del fabricante y nada, nomas no aparece un capacitor parecido, seguire buscando que onda, pero enserio que se los agradecería demasiado si alguno me ayudara, y disculpen si hago offtopic con este post .
> 
> Saludos.



Seguro alguno de los miembros mas experimentados del foro van a poder decirte que es. Pero si tenes una foto por ahi ayudaría mucho. O aunque sea el código y lo q*UE* tiene impreso.


----------



## Tacatomon

0002 dijo:


> Buenas noches gente, pues me presento con una duda que la neta me dejo pasmado, resulta que hice un pedido de capacitores a una página muy bien avalada por miembros del foro, los capacitores son de 22000µF a 80V, bueno pues el paquete me llegó y al sacar los capacitores resulta que estos tienen 5 patas , honestamente no se que hacer, ya busque su datasheet en la pagina del fabricante y nada, nomas no aparece un capacitor parecido, seguire buscando que onda, pero enserio que se los agradecería demasiado si alguno me ayudara, y disculpen si hago offtopic con este post .
> 
> Saludos.



Simplemente, son terminales de sujeción extras. En algunos casos, son también terminales vivas. Si es un condensador de marca re-nombrada, en su hoja de datos encontrarás la verdadera utilidad de los pines extras.

Adjunto el Link de la serie 380LX de CDE

http://www.cde.com/catalogs/380-382.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola 0002 como dicen los amigo sube una foto donde se vean los pines y pon los datos del filtro o publica otra foto donde estos se vean para poder ayudarte…….Por lo general traen pines extra por su tamaño para que no se aflojes o desorden, pero en casos diferentes son dos filtros en una misma capsula….


----------



## Cacho

0002 dijo:


> ...y al sacar los capacitores resulta que estos tienen 5 patas...


En general los grandotes tienen patas extra apra sujetarse (con el peso terminan descalzándose si no).

Si miramos por debajo, debés tener algo así (con 5 en lugar de 4 patas):



Y seguramente tendrás en el lateral algo así:



Ese es un Nichicon, pero hay muchas marcas.
Datos: Primero que nada, los terminales útiles suelen estar opuestos, y siguiendo, los muertos suelen tener acabados lisos y los vivos, un cuadriculado o algo que los diferencia.

Si hay uno pintado de negro no hace falta que te diga qué es... Y no es luto por los terminales muertos, ¿eh? 

Saludos
​​


----------



## denis92

hola que tal..
una consulta:
¿Una fuente partida para audio de alta calidad puede rondar el 5% de ripple?
Osea..una fuente de MUY buena calidad en que ripple suele andar?
gracias..!

Con respecto a esos capacitores..primera vez que los veo
pero conicido con Cacho en que debe ser por el peso..en la foto muestra claramente que la patita aislada que esta sola es la parte NEGATIVA..!!


----------



## Helios

Hola fogonazo!
Excelente info, la verdad lo de los capacitores y que se "enojan"no me la sabia, lo que posteaste lo aplicare para una pequeña consola que ando armando, ahi luego la pondre por aca, como mi pequeña contribucion.
Gracias.

Ohh y una pregunta, veo que en el esquema del arreglo de estrella para la fuente pusiste el medio del transformador junto con la tierra, yo usare un transformador que tiene tres lineas a la salida, de 18V 2A, al medir los extremos, da los 18V, y al medir el medio y un extremo, da 9V. Solo usare los extremos, los 18v, aun asi coloco el medio junto con la tierra "general"?


----------



## AndyMetal

Helios dijo:


> Solo usare los extremos, los 18v, aun asi coloco el medio junto con la tierra "general"?



Si no lo vas a usar simplemente aislalo y listo, ¿para que arriesgarse a que meta ruido?

Aqui mi consulta; estoy armandome un HomeTheater y hay calculos de la fuente que no  me cierran. Siguiendo el post de Fogonazo sobre fuentes de alimentacion,  necesito, teniendo en cuenta elr endimiento de las estapas  amplificadoras, para 360W de audio un trafo de 504W que subo a 510W para  sobredimensionar y ademas incluir dos crossover y dos ecualizadores.
510W sobre los 65VCA del secundario me da 7.84A, los dos amplificadores  de 100W (Consumen 280W) sobre los 65V consumen 4.3A y aca viene el  problema, los satelites (8 en total) llevan potencias de 20W con TDA2040  que tiene un rendimiento de 63% (para los calculos uso 60%), si divido  los 224W que consumen sobre los 16V que lleva la fuente (que luego se  rectifican hasta 20V) me da un consumo de 14A, siendo que la corriente  total del trafo me dio 7.84.
que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## alemayol

Hola colegas les queria comentar que hace una semana armé un amplificador con un stk4182 y el diagrama lo hise desde el dataseet por lo tanto tiene el circuito original con 
2 filtros de fuente de 10.000uf-x50v cada uno cuatro rectificadores de 6amper (6A2) y un transformador de un equipo aiwa el cual entrega 38+ 0v y 38- (despues de los diodos) el ampli anda de 10..

Mi problema es que cuando no tiene señal de audio a la entrada o esta el volumen bajo se escucha muy leve en los parlantes un zumbido (No es problema de cables mayados ni nada de eso)... estoy seguro 

Porque en un momento lo desenchufe de los 220volts (de la red) y quedan cargados los filtros obiamente unos 8 segundos Pero apenas lo desconecto de la red el pequeño zumbido se va Al instante....
Como si la red de 220v mete ese ruido atraves del tansformador puede ser un problema de fuente? o ai que poner algun choke con un capacitor a la entrada de 220v que se puede hacer? esto no me paso solo con este ampil tambien me paso con otros amplis mosfets y demas.... lo que estoy seguro que el ruido se mete desde los 220volts.


----------



## AndyMetal

AndyMetal dijo:


> Si no lo vas a usar simplemente aislalo y listo, ¿para que arriesgarse a que meta ruido?
> 
> Aqui mi consulta; estoy armandome un HomeTheater y hay calculos de la fuente que no  me cierran. Siguiendo el post de Fogonazo sobre fuentes de alimentacion,  necesito, teniendo en cuenta elr endimiento de las estapas  amplificadoras, para 360W de audio un trafo de 504W que subo a 510W para  sobredimensionar y ademas incluir dos crossover y dos ecualizadores.
> 510W sobre los 65VCA del secundario me da 7.84A, los dos amplificadores  de 100W (Consumen 280W) sobre los 65V consumen 4.3A y aca viene el  problema, los satelites (8 en total) llevan potencias de 20W con TDA2040  que tiene un rendimiento de 63% (para los calculos uso 60%), si divido  los 224W que consumen sobre los 16V que lleva la fuente (que luego se  rectifican hasta 20V) me da un consumo de 14A, siendo que la corriente  total del trafo me dio 7.84.
> que estoy haciendo mal?



Creo haberme dado cuena de mi error, ¿debo medir lo que consume acada conjunto de potencias por la alimentacion que lleva no? ya que los 504W que demandan las potencias no recaen sobre los 65Vca.
Si es asi entonces le estaba pifiando feo



alemayol dijo:


> Hola colegas les queria comentar que hace una semana armé un amplificador con un stk4182 y el diagrama lo hise desde el dataseet por lo tanto tiene el circuito original con
> 2 filtros de fuente de 10.000uf-x50v cada uno cuatro rectificadores de 6amper (6A2) y un transformador de un equipo aiwa el cual entrega 38+ 0v y 38- (despues de los diodos) el ampli anda de 10..
> 
> Mi problema es que cuando no tiene señal de audio a la entrada o esta el volumen bajo se escucha muy leve en los parlantes un zumbido (No es problema de cables mayados ni nada de eso)... estoy seguro
> 
> Porque en un momento lo desenchufe de los 220volts (de la red) y quedan cargados los filtros obiamente unos 8 segundos Pero apenas lo desconecto de la red el pequeño zumbido se va Al instante....
> Como si la red de 220v mete ese ruido atraves del tansformador puede ser un problema de fuente? o ai que poner algun choke con un capacitor a la entrada de 220v que se puede hacer? esto no me paso solo con este ampil tambien me paso con otros amplis mosfets y demas.... lo que estoy seguro que el ruido se mete desde los 220volts.



Como hiciste la conexion de tierras?
Estan todos los capacitores en buen estado?
A lo mejor tenes algun capacitor estropeado


----------



## alemayol

*Andymetal*
Como hiciste la conexion de tierras?
Estan todos los capacitores en buen estado?
A lo mejor tenes algun capacitor estropeado

Hola colega las capacitores los compre nuevos y esta OK!! miden bien y aparte son de marca...

las masas desde el punto medio del trafo a un negativo de un filtro y al positivo del otro 
(fuente simetrica) y desde el punto medio del trafo a la masas de los parlantes,entrada de audio,masas del stk y el disipador a masa.... Otra cosa toco la masa de todo el ampli con el dedo y en el parlante hace un pequeño tic.tic apenas apollo el dedo en la masa que puedo hacer? :S


----------



## pandacba

Hace la siguiene prueba, desconecta los potes y demas y en la entrada al STK en la placa coloca un puente que te lleve la señal a masa(ojo antes del capcito de acomple) y proba si tenes ruido en esas condiciones, si el ruido persiste, te pregunto el diseño del pcb es el sugerido por el fabricante u otro que vos hiciste? por otro lado a que distancia esta el trafo de la placa?, tiene el blindaje externo original? proba de girarlo


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, queria preguntarles acerca de una duda que tengo, hace como dos meses compré la carcaza de un amplificador Makie 1400 series, con todo y su trafo, dicho trafo tiene en la parte del secundario 6 cables, en la foto se alcanzan, por ende pensé que eran dos secundarios, pero el detalle está, que midiendolos solo un cable funge como tap central (el negro), otra cosa que me intrigó es que los volajes son distintos, miendo los amarillos con el cable negro me dan 67Vca-0-67Vca y midiendo los de color naranja me dan 60Vca-0-60Vca. Aclaro que probé el transformador como indica Fogonazo, con un foco en serie con el primario, el cuál no brilla en lo más minimo, el transformador no vibra, ni suena ni nada por el estilo. Quiero pensar que el cable (morado) que vendría a ser la otra derivación está desconectado internamente del transformador, de no haber problema con esto, ¿podría alimentar con este trafo un amplificador spain1500 posteado por el compañero Oscar Mosalvo? y ¿sacarle potencia  ?, el ampli decía suministrar 700W a 2Ω por canal y 1400W a 4Ω en modo puente.

Se me olvidaba, gracias por la ayuda con lo de los capacitores de 5 patas, aunque todavía sigo buscando las especificaciones del mismo .


----------



## rodwil0480

yuneiky01 dijo:


> Me parece bien rodwil0480 lo único que te señalaría es la supresión de los dos inductores que pueden ser útil para eliminar algún tipo de ripli o alta frecuencia inducida por algún equipo cercano. También necesitaras una cuarteta de diodos buena porque tendrá que soportar unos 13 amperes. No se que transistores usas pero 1500w con ese voltaje es difícil de conseguir……



ok lo modifique un poco cambie los puentes por diodos de 6 amperios elimine los  inductores, le coloque los 4 filtros de 100 volt a 10000 microfaradios y eh wuala esta como lily como decimos acá buenísimo el problema que tengo es que se le mete un zumbido al amplificador cuando le subo el volumen claro esta sin inyectarle señal de entrada...le trabajare a eso después le subo un esquema gracias yuneiky01



			
				rodwil0480 dijo:
			
		

> ok lo modifique un poco cambie los puentes por diodos de 6 amperios elimine los  inductores, le coloque los 4 filtros de 100 volt a 10000 microfaradios y eh wuala esta como lily como decimos acá buenísimo el problema que tengo es que se le mete un zumbido al amplificador cuando le subo el volumen claro esta sin inyectarle señal de entrada...le trabajare a eso después le subo un esquema gracias yuneiky01



ah se me olvidaba los transistores que uso son transistores 2sc 3858 4 por rama en total 8 ...


----------



## mcou

gracias Fogonazo muy buen aporte por lo menos a mi me sirvió bastante te lo agradezco hermano


----------



## Arthas

compañeros tengo dudas acerca del amperaje de mi trafo tiene en el segundario 70+- , el nucleo tiene 3.2 cm y tiene 4.8 pulgadas de fondo pr ahi hay una formula tiene punto medio. 

saludos


----------



## juanchilp

hola que tal, quieria saber si la conexion de dos puentes de diodos al transformador es la correcta. Les adjunto la imagen de la conexión asi es mas explicativo que las palabras. Mi duda radicaba en si tenia que puntear el secuntario1 del transformador al primer puente de diodos (2 entradas en AC) y implemetar lo mismo para el segundario2 del transformador o sino realizar 4 secundarios que me parece medio exagerado je. Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo.

me habia olvidado de adjuntar la imagen jaja, perdon


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 59826​
¿ Y para que los 2 puentes rectificadores ?
¿ Cuantos cables (Secundario) posee tu transformador ?


----------



## juanchilp

posee 2 secundarios, supongo que con dos puentes de diodos era "mejor" al no calentar tanto y tal vez proboca mas filtración (menos ruido de los diodos) , pero son deducciones nada mas mias nada mas jaja, porque los vi en amplificadores de calidad hi-fi que usan 2 puentes rectificadores ( ejemplo las version PA100 )


----------



## juanchilp

alguien sabe si la conexión del transformador a los 2 puentes de diodos es la correcta ?


----------



## Lord Chango

juanchilp dijo:


> alguien sabe si la conexión del transformador a los 2 puentes de diodos es la correcta ?



OJO! Los secundarios tienen el mismo voltaje???? Medilos bien antes de hacer algo asi! O dos secundarios le llamas al punto medio del transformador??

Ademas, no se de donde sacaste esa forma de conectar dos puentes de diodos, pero no parece para nada correcta. Si lo seria si comparten los mismos pines y los mismos cables.


----------



## juanchilp

hola lord, Los secundarios son los mismos voltajes, lo saque de una pagina que hacen un GainClone con una fuente regulada ( http://www.shine7.com/audio/gainclone.htm ), adjunto el diagrama de la fuente regulada con doble puente de diodos.


----------



## Lord Chango

Bien, visto asi parece un transformador de 50v con punto medio, aunque estan separados los cables del mismo. Es la primera vez que veo una configuracion de ese tipo...


----------



## juanchilp

hola Load, encontre como hacer bien la conexion a los dos puentes de diodos y una pequeña explicación je , esta es la pagina http://sound.westhost.com/project04.htm por si alguien mas no estaba enterado como yo


----------



## Lord Chango

Ahora si se ve coherente!

Saludos!


----------



## Cuestavi08

Hola, les quiero hacer una consulta, que nose si estoy conectando bien tierra en mi circuito de amplificador,

Les comento, me estoy haciendo un amplificador con los TDA2050 en puente para guitarra, la cuestión es que suena espectacular (SIN CONECTARLE EL PRE) es decir le conecte un mp3 y suena muy limpio, un espectáculo jaja, no le hice conexión a tierra porque nose como se hace, pero construí el pre amplificador de guitarra de construyasuvideorokcola y cuando lo conecto me hace muchísimo pero muchísimo ruido, directamente ni se escucha la guitarra, yo creo que es porque lo estoy conectado "al aire" es decir sin conexion a tierra, lo que quiero saber es si asi se hace la conexion, les adjunto una imagen, donde muestro como haría la conexión






Donde LO QUE ESTA EN AMARILLO SERIA LOS CABLES que van a un punto en el chasis que estoy haciendo aparte.

Esta bien la conexión???

Espero que puedan ayudarme! Gracias!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

No debes estar poniendo la masa del pre al ampli... a menos que ande mal el pre..lo probaste con otra cosa?


----------



## Fogonazo

La llave inglesa y el martillo junto al previo y el amplificador "_*Me dan Susto*_"


----------



## J2C

No es pa asustarse, es el "*Photo Shop*" de la electrónica mostrando las *herramientas de precisión*!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## AntonioAA

Nada mejor para "convencerlo" que ande!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> La llave inglesa y el martillo junto al previo y el amplificador "_*Me dan Susto*_"



Fiel seguidor del tema "Ajustes de etapas de potencia" De un tal Fogonazo...


----------



## Mauro555

excelente aporte fogonaso, pero tengo una dudad, estoy armando la fuente para mi futuro ampli y resulta que no se de que valores son las resistencias de este diagrama...
Ver el archivo adjunto 27028

ah y otra cosa.. el valor en microfaradios me dio 24500. que capasitores me recomendas comprar para llegar a ese valor? 
Se agradece. Mauro


----------



## Fogonazo

Mauro555 dijo:


> excelente aporte fogonaso,


Gracias 


> pero tengo una dudad, estoy armando la fuente para mi futuro ampli y resulta que no se de que valores son las resistencias de este diagrama...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27028


Vuelve a leer el tema, esas son resistencia e inductancias son parásitas, defectos de fabricación de los capacitores. Ya se ha aclaro en el post.


> ah y otra cosa.. el valor en microfaradios me dio 24500. que campasitores me recomendas comprar para llegar a ese valor? ....


2 * 10.000 µF
5 * 5.000 µF

Hay que ver que consigues en el comercio.


----------



## Mauro555

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Vuelve a leer el tema, esas son resistencia e inductancias son parásitas, defectos de fabricación de los capacitores. Ya se ha aclaro en el post.
> 
> 2 * 10.000 µF
> 5 * 5.000 µF
> 
> Hay que ver que consigues en el comercio.



gracias por la rapida contestacion, en verdad la fuente es para el ampli Musikman de 130w que esta posteado en el foro, en el cual vi que ayudaste mucho para la correccion del mismo, bueno voy a armarla a ver que pasa! Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

que  bueno  es  este  foro , oigan  compañero  tengo  una  duda  he  notado  que  cuando  pongo   condensadores  de  mayor  microfaradios,   el  parlante  vibra mas  , quisiera  saber  si la  cantidad  de  condensadores  en  la  fuente  me  afecta  el  factor  dampin  de  un  amplificador,   por  ponerle  un  ejemplo,  si  yo tengo  un  amplificador   que  me usa 6  condensadores  de 10000 microfadio  por 80  voltio  en  la  fuente,   y  se  los  remplazo  por  6   de 22000 microfaradio por 80 voltio   quisiera  saber  si  no  afecta  el  factor  de  amortiguamiento,  ósea  el  facto  dampin  y también  quisiera  saber   si  mejora  o  empeora   el  sonido


----------



## pandacba

Mauro555 dijo:


> gracias por la rapida contestacion, en verdad la fuente es para el ampli Musikman de 130w que esta posteado en el foro, en el cual vi que ayudaste mucho para la correccion del mismo, bueno voy a armarla a ver que pasa! Saludos



Mira yo armaba esas placas con filtros siemens 2x 5000uF x 63V sonaba más que espectacular nunca necesite ponerle esa guasada de capacidad.........., si te sobra el dinero adelante.....

Pobre puente de diodos en el encendido y no te cuento el plop que hara el parlante, no te extrañes si un dia notas un ruido raro como que raspa.....



ALIEM dijo:


> que  bueno  es  este  foro , oigan  compañero  tengo  una  duda  he  notado  que  cuando  pongo   condensadores  de  mayor  microfaradios,   el  parlante  vibra mas  , quisiera  saber  si la  cantidad  de  condensadores  en  la  fuente  me  afecta  el  factor  dampin  de  un  amplificador,   por  ponerle  un  ejemplo,  si  yo tengo  un  amplificador   que  me usa 6  condensadores  de 10000 microfadio  por 80  voltio  en  la  fuente,   y  se  los  remplazo  por  6   de 22000 microfaradio por 80 voltio   quisiera  saber  si  no  afecta  el  factor  de  amortiguamiento,  ósea  el  facto  dampin  y también  quisiera  saber   si  mejora  o  empeora   el  sonido



Que pretendes obtener? cuando lo pongs en marcha 10 a 1 que volas diodos y fusibles, y chau parlante en breve tiempo.

Las cosas se hacen con un sentido, no por modas como  querer tener un ampli con una docena de transistores y otra docena de capacitores..............

Aprendan, estudien al hablar y preguntr se ponen en evidencia


----------



## J2C

Solo pregunto "*si la cantidad de condensadores en la fuente me afecta el factor dampin de un amplificador*".

No obtuvo ninguna respuesta a su pregunta, solo consiguio que le respondan con CUALQUIER FRUTA, que le den muchas vueltas y quejas, hizo mal?.

Creo que antes de quejarnos deberiamos leer un poco mas o si no vamos a responder lo que pregunta no meter post's a lo loco solo para sumar mensajes!!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: se que algunos conocen muchisimo del tema, pero me senti mal al leer lo que le respondian en general.


----------



## Fogonazo

J2C dijo:


> Solo pregunto "*si la cantidad de condensadores en la fuente me afecta el factor dampin de un amplificador*".
> 
> No obtuvo ninguna respuesta a su pregunta, solo consiguio que le respondan con CUALQUIER FRUTA, que le den muchas vueltas y quejas, hizo mal?.



Lo que hizo mal es preguntar sobre algo explicado en muchas oportunidades.

Una cantidad mayor de Faradios en la fuente de alimentación disminuye la impedancia de salida del amplificador (Mejora el damping) pero *NO* es el principal factor determinante de este.


----------



## J2C

También el control de *la longitud y el diametro de los cables de conexión* a los parlantes mejorara el Damping Factor, sin embargo el mismo depende de las caracteristicas de la construcción de etapa de potencia del amplificador.

San Google mediante da bastantes resultados de información y de como realizarse un Banco de Pruebas para medirlo uno mismo.


/[Modo OffTopic *ON*] 
Fogonazo

Como Ud. acoto es cierto que en general la gente pregunta primero sin haber leido las paginas del thread correspondiente, pero en ese caso opino que seria mejor responder que su duda ya fue respondida varias veces en las paginas anteriores y que seria mejor que las lea.

En otros threads donde participo mas siempre contesto de esa manera, luego que demuestran la lectura suelo ayudarlos en lo que mi capacidad me permite.

Es solo fomentar el habito de la lectura que no le hace ningun daño a nadie y deja unos beneficios de la san ....!!!.

/[Modo OffTopic *OFF*]


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una cantidad mayor de Faradios en la fuente de alimentación *disminuye la impedancia de salida del amplificador*


Fogo:
*Mas filtrado en la fuente disminuye la impedancia de salida de la fuente* no del amplificador  
La impedancia de salida del ampli está fijada por el diseño de la etapa de salida y por la cantidad de realimentación negativa global del amplificador...y por la frecuencia de operación y por algunas otras cosas...


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Fogo:
> *Mas filtrado en la fuente disminuye la impedancia de salida de la fuente* no del amplificador
> La impedancia de salida del ampli está fijada por el diseño de la etapa de salida y por la cantidad de realimentación negativa global del amplificador...y por la frecuencia de operación y por algunas otras cosas...





Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Una cantidad mayor de Faradios en la fuente de alimentación disminuye la impedancia de salida del amplificador (Mejora el damping) pero *NO* es el principal factor determinante de este.



Interpretese que existen otros factores mucho mas determinantes de la impedancia de salida que el filtrado de la fuente. Por ejemplo forma y valor de realimentación.

*Edit:*
Tengo un paper que analiza muy concienzudamente este tema (Fuentes, tipo y conexión, desacople, Etc.) , paper que obviamente voy a buscar y seguramente no voy a encontrar. :enfadado:


----------



## ALIEM

compañero otra  ves  yo,  pero  esta  vez  tengo una  pregunta  sobre  un  transformador  toroidal ,  el  transformador  que  tengo  me  tienes  dos  bobinas  en  el  primario de  120 voltio  cada  una , pero  ninguna  de  las  dos  me  tiene  contacto  , me  explico   yo  pensaba  que  estaba   en  serie  para  hacerme  240 voltio,   porque  el  amplificador     tiene un  interruptor   que  dice  115 y240 por la parte  de  atrás , bueno  lo  raro  que  yo  veo   es  que  eso  cuatro  cable  iban  a  un  circuito  donde  esta  un  relé ,y  varia  resistencia  ,y   dos  fusible,  este  transformador  era  de  un  amplificador , bueno  les  cuento  el  transformador  me  tenia los  dibujo  de  las bobinas  un  primario dice 120  y  el  secundario  72 + 72  y  la  otra  bobina  me  dice  120 voltio también   ,pero  el  secundario   me  dice 15+15  y 15-0,bueno   pero  lo  que  yo  veo  raro  es   que  yo saque  ese  transformador del  amplificador, y   le  metí  voltaje  a  una  sola  bobina   de 120  y  me  trabajan  todos  los  voltaje  de los  secundario,  la  pregunta  que  yo  le  ago.  alos  amigo  foreros   porque   si  con  una  sola  bibona  de  120 voltio me  trabajan  todos  los  voltaje  secundario  porque  le  hicieron  dos  bobina  de 120 voltio,  a otra cosa  quisiera  saber  si no  tiene  nada  que  ver  que  yo  ponga esa  dos  bibonas  del  primario  en  paralelo,  compadre  yo  ya  la  pobre  con  el  bombillo  y  no  hiso  nada,  pero  como eso  cuatro  cable  iban  a  un circuito  pregunto  para ver  aquí  hay  genta   con  mas  experiencia  y  me  puede  sacar  la  duda


----------



## dkrace

Hola para armar el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/ estéreo, les parece bien  asi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






C1=22nF 400V Polyester
TR1=230Vac//2X36Vac
BR1= Puente diodo >15 AMP.
C2,C3,C4,C5=22nF 100V Polyester
C6,C7,C8,C9=4700uF (Tal ves agregue 1 mas por rama)
C10,C11=1uF Polyester


----------



## diegomj1973

Fogonazo:

Leí detenidamente tu post número 1 sobre este tema y aunque es un muy buen aporte a la comunidad cabe destacar que te estás pasando por alto un importante detalle y es el siguiente:

No hay objeciones cuando dimensionás el transformador. Detalles más, detalles menos, es lo que normalmente solemos hacer.

Luego, cuando pasás a dimensionar los condensadores y todo lo demás, sobre lo que también estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo (y aquí viene lo importante) "*NO HAY QUE OLVIDARSE QUE CUANDO UNO AGREGA LOS CONDENSADORES LUEGO DE UN RECTIFICADOR, SE ALTERAN LAS RELACIONES DE CORRIENTE EFICÁZ A CORRIENTE MEDIA EN VALORES QUE PUEDEN IR DE APROXIMADAMENTE 1,6 A 5,6 VECES DEPENDIENDO DEL VALOR DE LOS CONDENSADORES Y DE LA RELACION DE RS A RL* [que son la resistencia de pérdida del trafo, de los cables y de los diodos (RS), por un lado, y la resistencia de carga (RL), por el otro] *Y SE ALTERA TAMBIÉN EL TIEMPO DE CONDUCCIÓN DE LOS DIODOS*".

Entonces, lo que debemos hacer, para que nos quede correctamente dimensionado nuestro trafo, es volver a verificar esas relaciones de corriente con nuestro amigo *SCHADE*. Se alterará seguramente nuestra corriente RMS y por ende nuestra potencia en VA. Por lo general, los valores que vamos a encontrar con este método pueden ser mayores a los iniciales de predimensionamiento. También podemos dimensionar nuestros diodos con esas curvas. En este punto se debe tener en cuenta qué tipo de demanda tenemos (música=>variable), por lo que debemos también usar nuestro criterio. Este método, el de Schade, es complemento verificador para conocer si estamos haciendo las cosas bien. También debemos considerar que es un método gráfico y aproximado, nunca exacto. Existen otros métodos mucho más complejos, pero dejan de ser prácticos.

No voy a exponer todo el cálculo nuevamente para quienes quieran practicar pero en otro post mío sobre "Transformador muy caliente" hay un pequeño ejemplo de análisis (algo tedioso por cierto), en el que la aplicación si bien es diferente, vale. En ese tema ("Transformador muy caliente") el autor, si no mal recuerdo, tenía un problema de calentamiento excesivo en el trafo por la inclusión, sin deliberación previa, de una capacidad bastante grande. Justamente don SCHADE nos puede hechar luz sobre el "por qué" de esos "fenómenos inesperados".

Gracias

PD: no hay ánimo de ofender sino simplemente el de complementar este interesante tema.


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Hola, que tal? Fogonazo quiero que me aclares un duda que tengo con el calculo de los condensadores. Donde pones el calculo de I por rama, pones 45V, quisiera saber a que estan referidos esos 45V, si el trafo es de 65v, y seria de +-32V. 
Tenia esa duda, Muchas gracias igual, Excelente post.


----------



## Fogonazo

32Vca * √2 ≈ *45Vcc*


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Muchisimas gracias. Te repito, Excelente post.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, tengo una duda: 
Si mi fuente es de +-48vcc / 10A y le pienso poner 8 capacitores en paralelo de 4700µF (4 por cada rama) estara bien???

Otra cosa, lo capacitores al estar en paralelo tambien aumenta su voltaje de trabajo???
(eje. debo poner todos los cap. de 63v ya que la fuente es de 48v o puedo ponerlos todos de 16v ya que al poner 8 de 16v da 128 volt)???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

El filtrado esta bien .

La tension el paralelo NO AUMENTA! ponlos de 63V c/u.


----------



## oscarzx

en paralelo aumenta los faradios mas no el voltaje asi que deben ir a 63v.


----------



## pandacba

Ay mamita!!!! que lindo golpe daran los conos si no se prevee un retardo en la conección del parlante


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias por el consejo amigo pandacba, ahora mismo me pongo a buscar uno bueno, me salvaste de un tiradero de $$$$$

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Nuyel

Hay algo que no me cuadra, si queremos sacar 200W estéreo, ósea 100W por canal (aunque no se si te refieres a RMS o PK) ya queda claro que necesita 280W, pusimos el voltaje a +-45, pero, veamos calculando sacar 100W en la bocina basando me en la corriente (ya que el circuito consumirá el exceso de voltaje) me saldría
[LATEX]I=\sqrt{\frac{P}{Z}}=\sqrt{\frac{100W}{8\Omega }}=3.53A[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I=\sqrt{\frac{P}{Z}}=\sqrt{\frac{100W}{16\Omega }}=2.5A[/LATEX] esta seria potencia pico ya que requiere de 40V
Tu pones como calculo


> Suponiendo que necesitemos una fuente de +- 45V (90V)
> Las cuentas deberían dar algo así
> 
> Va = (90 / 1,4142) + 1,4 = 63,64 + 1,4 = 65 VCA
> 
> I = 280 W / 65 V = *4,3 A*
> 
> Hasta aquí tenemos el transformador, que sería de 65Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 4,3A,  pero para la fuente falta bastante.


Pero no estamos enviando todo ese voltaje al parlante, solo la mitad entonces no esta recibiendo toda esa potencia que propones (a menos que los enviemos en configuración puente) y en mi calculo necesitas solo para un canal de 3,53A en una bocina, en tu cálculos los estas haciendo en consideración al voltaje consumido por el circuito, pero recuerda que esta conectado al punto medio, o sea que no envía toda la potencia con 65V, lo hace con 33,5V y para eso
[LATEX]I=\frac{280W}{33.5V}=8.35A[/LATEX]
Lo que es más consistente con mis cálculos, lo que no sé es donde se pierden los 40W de exceso, no estoy seguro si es en el circuito previo a la salida o también considerando la perdida en la salida, por ejemplo, si estamos enviando los 100W sobre los 8Ω ya se determinó que necesito de 3,53A pero referente a la potencia si consideramos que provienen de un riel a 45V lo multiplicamos obtenemos que
[LATEX]P=V\cdot I=45\cdot 3.53A=158.85W[/LATEX]
lo que es un desperdicio mayor a los 40W que propones, revisando las cuentas, para sacar la potencia considerando la eficacia de 60% llegué a la siguiente formula
[LATEX]P_{necesaria}=\frac{P_{deseada}}{60%}[/LATEX]
y siguiendo mis cálculos
[LATEX]P_{necesaria}=\frac{ 200W}{60%}=333W[/LATEX]  pero eso si es realmente solo aprovechar el 60% de la potencia, en tu formula solo agregaste el 40% pero si recalculas el 60% son como 80W, ahora
[LATEX]I=\frac{333W}{33.5V}=10A[/LATEX]  y la verdad aunque sobra mucho creo que es más realista
En sí, requieres un trafo de 65VCA 10A = 650W y si lo comparo con mi ampli de 15W con TDA2030 que usa fuente de 48W me parece que esta correcto.


----------



## neukelkm

fogo.. la corriente de rama no seria el voltaje rms ( 32 )  sobre la potencia de la rama ?  no entiendo porque 45 si esos estan despues del  rectificador y filtro..  y esos 45 no se ven reflejados en el trafo... me podrias explicar porfa ?


----------



## orenes

Hola buenas, tengo una duda es que la fuente de alimentación para un ampli de 400W que es mono y consume 12A a 70-0-70V, entonces como yo lo quiero hacer estéreo entonces son 24A pero para no dejarlo justo de amperaje se me ocurre dejarlo a 26A.

Vef= (140/1.4142)+1.4= 100.395V pero redondeo a 100V para no tener al límite el ampli.
Al ser 26A tengo en cuenta que el puente de diodos tiene que aguantar 3 veces este amperaje por los condensadores, sino he entendido mal.

Rizado admisible = 70V x (4/100)= 2.8V
Ahora calculo los Faradios que necesito:
C= 12A / ( 2 x 50Hz x 2.8V)= 0.04285 F = 42850 microFaradios

Estos cálculos están bien?? Y que tamaño de condensadores necesito?? Porque 20 condensadores de 2200 microFaradios lo veo una burrada.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Estoy calculando la fuente para un ampli con un tda2030 pero los numeros que me salen no me cuadran para nada,mirar:

Supuestamente el ampli tda2030 da 15+15W y se alimenta con +-14
Entonces Ptot= 30+(30*0,4) = 42W

El transformador que necesito es de 10,6V - 0 - 10,6V y de 2A:
Va = (28V / 1,4142) + 1,4V = 21,20Vac
Vrama = 21,2 / 2= 10,6

I = 42 / 21,2 = 2A (Aprox)

El puente de diodos entonces necesario sera de 2A*3 = 6A

Aqui tengo dos dudas, la primera es porque me salen 2A en total si con solo un intengrado tda2030 me da 3,5A de pico, y la segunda si el transformador aguanta 2A maximo ¿Como es posible que el puente de diodos consuma 6A? 

Sigo con mas numeros de filtracion:
Me sale aprox. 26800uF para filtrar  Muy alto ¿no?

Ir = 21 / 14= 1,5A
Vrizado = 0,04 * 14 = 0,56V
C= 1,5 / (2*50*0,56) = 26800uF (Aprox.)

¿No es una capacidad altisima?

Necesito una manita en estos calculos..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> Aqui tengo dos dudas, la primera es porque me salen 2A en total si con solo un intengrado tda2030 me da 3,5A de pico, y la segunda si el transformador aguanta 2A maximo *¿Como es posible que el puente de diodos consuma 6A?*


El puente de diodos NO CONSUME NADA!!!! Me parece que vas a tener que estudiar un poco de electrónica básica 



Limbo dijo:


> Ir = 21 / 14= 1,5A
> Vrizado = 0,04 * 14 = 0,56V
> C= 1,5 / (2*50*0,56) = 26800uF (Aprox.)
> *¿No es una capacidad altisima?*


No es que la capacidad sea alta, sino que el factor de rizado es muy bajo (4%) y eso requiere una capacidad alta para realizarse. Para ese ampi podés elegir 10% sin problemas por que tiene una PSRR (SVR en el datasheet) de 40dB mínimo y eso hace que el rizado efectivo sea finalmente de 14V * 0.1 * 0.01= 14mV ... así que también podés elegir un 20% de rizado y vas a estar super-cubierto. Se entiende????


----------



## franquitoo

> Ver el archivo adjunto 34401
> 
> _*Foto donación (Sin consentimiento) de *_*@ezavalla*@ezavalla​



Pregunta, cual es la función del capacitor de poliester que hay en cada rama?? (si es eso)... Filtrar alguna interferencia?. .


----------



## Fogonazo

franquitoo dijo:


> Pregunta, cual es la función del capacitor de poliester que hay en cada rama?? (si es eso)... Filtrar alguna interferencia?. .



Al principio del post se comenta sobre la *ESR* (*E*quivalent *S*eries *R*esistance) de los capacitores, en particular los electrolíticos, el capacitor de poliester posee una muy baja ESR que al estar en paralelo con la correspondiente ESR de los electrolíticos disminuye la ESR del conjunto.


----------



## franquitoo

Ah ok!! Gracias Fogonazo por la respuesta, excelente post. Se agradece.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas a todos, 



> El puente de diodos NO CONSUME NADA!!!! Me parece que vas a tener que estudiar un poco de electrónica básica


Me confundi.. con consumir me referia a que pasa una intensidad por ahi..
Mi pregunta era ¿porque el puente puede soportar 6A si el transformador solo aguanta 2A?


> No es que la capacidad sea alta, sino que el factor de rizado es muy bajo (4%) y eso requiere una capacidad alta para realizarse. Para ese ampi podés elegir 10% sin problemas por que tiene una PSRR (SVR en el datasheet) de 40dB mínimo y eso hace que el rizado efectivo sea finalmente de 14V * 0.1 * 0.01= 14mV ... así que también podés elegir un 20% de rizado y vas a estar super-cubierto. Se entiende????


Se entiende hasta queme hablas de PSR  Pero bueno, son terminos que de momento no me hacen falta creo..

Con referencia a los calculos al post de arriba (nº 475) han quedado algunas dudas que no entiendo.
Me da un transformador de un poco menos de 2A pero el integrado sólo puede consumir 3,5A de pico  Ademas la mayoria de circuitos que veo por la red con este integrado dicen que se necesita un transformador de 12V 4A, no entiendo como me da 2A..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> Mi pregunta era ¿porque el puente puede soportar 6A si el transformador solo aguanta 2A?


Por la forma en la que trabaja un rectificador con carga capacitiva.



Limbo dijo:


> Me da un transformador de un poco menos de 2A pero el integrado sólo puede consumir 3,5A de pico  Ademas la mayoria de circuitos que veo por la red con este integrado dicen que se necesita un transformador de 12V 4A, no entiendo como me da 2A..


El consumo *de pico* lo entregan los capacitores de filtro de la fuente, pero el consumo promedio es mas bajo. Si querés comprar un trafo mas grande, pues es mejor si pensás someter el ampli a trabajo "pesado".


----------



## pacotachuela

Exelente aporte, muy bien explicado para los que nos estamos iniciando en esto. Ahora tengo que empezar a cambiar pcb de fuentes jaja. Gracias


----------



## pool27

Ezavalla quisiera saber ,si puedo colocar para una fuente partida un capacitor de 4700 mf y otro de 3300 mf en paralelo por rama, porque tiene 8000 mf  y no se consigue ,la fuente es de +34 v  -34 v  el amplif. es de 35w + 35w -  saludos -


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

1. No dirijas tu pregunta a alguien en particular, por que perdés la oportunidad de que otros foreros con experiencia y conocimiento te contesten.
2. Seguro que podés combinar capacitores en paralelo para lograr la capacidad necesaria, aunque en tu lugar yo pondría dos de 4700uF por rama y listo... es mas fácil de montar que conseguir y poner capacitores de diferentes valores para llegar al valor del cálculo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

so sorry *pool27* no soy *ezavalla*

si el amplificador no consume mucho y no estas al limite si los podes usar, de lo contrario tendrás que requerir a la simetría


----------



## Limbo

> el fusible va despues de los diodos y el capacitores de filtro si es partida o con tap central van dos fusibles uno para +12V y otro para -12V


El fusible de 3A por rama ¿cierto?


> y además ayuda a evitar que el trafo agarre fuego, aunque para esto lo mejor es un fusible térmico.


¿Que me recomiendas? ¿Termico o comun?En caso de ser termico, de cuanto ¿125ºC?


> algunos vienen con fusibles internos este es el caso es uno de 1A 250V que como vos vas a usar el de 250mA primero volara el de afuera que el de adentro estos viene por seguridad


Pero si ya me viene el interno de fabrica ¿hace falta que le ponga el de afuera de 250mA?

Muchas gracias muchachos.
P.D.: Este mediodia voy a por el transformador y por la tarde a por los componentes, haber si mañana hago la placa y empiezo a construir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Que me recomiendas? ¿Termico o comun?En caso de ser termico, de cuanto ¿125ºC?


Son cosas diferentes para usos diferentes. El fusible térmico viene incorporado dentro del trafo (es ese de la foto de mas arriba), pero ese vuela por temperatura del bobinado, no por corriente, así que tenés que poner el fusible eléctrico siempre, y para el térmico tenés que pedir un trafo que lo tenga incluido por que vos no podés ponerlos sin desarmarlo.


----------



## pool27

Mis disculpas, no quise ser grosero al preguntar a un a persona en particular ,gracias por responder , SSTC   simetria significaria usar dos cap. de igual valor ? el ampli. segun mis calculos  debe consumir  1 amp.
 35 w+ 35 w   +34volt. -34volt. .-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

yo que vos uso asimétricas con esas tensiones y esa potencia el capacitor es de 4700µF 50V podess a lo sumo 2200µF si no usa mucho los graves


----------



## Neodymio

ezavalla dijo:


> ...Para ese ampi podés elegir 10% sin problemas por que tiene una PSRR (SVR en el datasheet) de 40dB mínimo...



Esas cosas nuevas que parecen ser importantísmias y nadie las sabe... qué nombre en castellano tiene eso que mencionás? Así le hecho un ojo y veo de qué se trata
Edito: lo encontré en inglés y para dummies y de fuente confiable (menos wiki) y detallado y con gráficos y... bueno los links
http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/tutorials/MT-043.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slaa414/slaa414.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_rejection_ratio


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fogonazo dijo:


> Digamos algo como esto:
> Al encender el equipo se aplica tensión al transformador a través de las resistencias limitadoras comensando la carga de los capacitares a una corriente relativamente baja.
> Al llegar la carga a unos 41VCC el zener comienza a conducir disparando al SCR que a su vez acciona el relee CR (NA) y este a través del contacto S1 hace puente sobre las resistencias limitadoras, quedando ahora la fuente en directo y sin haber sufrido.
> La tensión necesaria para el accionar del relee puede provenir de los mismos condensadores o de una pequeña fuente auxiliar.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27029



Y "S2 OVERLOAD" que es???
"R2" a cuanto equivale???
el "SCR" que modelo deberia ser???

PD: Tengo otra duda, si tengo un trafo de 46v,0v,46v a 14A, con la formula del filtrado me dice que:

14A x 2200=  30,800µF, ¿debo poner 15,400µF por rama??? o los 30,800µF por rama?
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Sobre lo de la realimentacion de retorno ¿Es necesario unir todo en un punto o puedo hacer varios puntos? lo digo porque en un agujero es imposible insertar mas de un cable..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y "S2 OVERLOAD" que es???
> "R2" a cuanto equivale???
> el "SCR" que modelo deberia ser???
> 
> PD: Tengo otra duda, si tengo un trafo de 46v,0v,46v a 14A, con la formula del filtrado me dice que:
> 
> 14A x 2200=  30,800µF, ¿debo poner 15,400µF por rama??? o los 30,800µF por rama?
> SALUDOS!!!


46V 7A 0V 46V 7A,si haces un fuente de +-46V lleva 15400uF por rama
R2 depende del zener,es para protegerlo y que se accione....


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y "S2 OVERLOAD" que es???


Una protección por sobre-carga (Fusible o relevo termo-magnético)


> "R2" a cuanto equivale???


R2 debe ser capaz de entregar unos 20/50mA a la compuerta del SCR para que este se active, depende de la tensión de la fuente.


> el "SCR" que modelo deberia ser???


Uno que soporte unos 100V y 1A


> PD: Tengo otra duda, si tengo un trafo de 46v,0v,46v a 14A, con la formula del filtrado me dice que:
> 
> 14A x 2200=  30,800µF, ¿debo poner 15,400µF por rama??? o los 30,800µF por rama?
> SALUDOS!!!


La capacidad de filtrado NO depende del transformador, sino del consumo.



Limbo dijo:


> Sobre lo de la realimentacion de retorno ¿Es necesario unir todo en un punto o puedo hacer varios puntos? lo digo porque en un agujero es imposible insertar mas de un cable...


Es casi indispensable si quieres reducir las tensiones diferenciales a un mínimo.


----------



## Limbo

> Es casi indispensable si quieres reducir las tensiones diferenciales a un mínimo.


¿Y como lo llevo a la practica? 10 cables en un agujero de 1mm de diametro.. me parece un alocura..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fogonazo dijo:


> R2 debe ser capaz de entregar unos 20/50mA a la compuerta del SCR para que este se active, depende de la tensión de la fuente.



Disculpa amigo, entonces como puedo sacar este valor deacuerdo a mi fuente???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Y como lo llevo a la practica? 10 cables en un agujero de 1mm de diametro.. me parece un alocura..



10 cables cada uno con un terminal de ojal unidos por un tornillo al chasis.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpa amigo, entonces como puedo sacar este valor deacuerdo a mi fuente???



¿ Y cual es la tensión de salida de tu fuente. ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

55vca 0v 55vca / 14A


----------



## Fogonazo

mastodonte man dijo:


> 55vca 0v 55vca / 14a



*1000 Ω     1   w*


----------



## Limbo

> 10 cables cada uno con un terminal de ojal unidos por un tornillo al chasis.


Ouch!Ok, no habia pensado en eso..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fogonazo dijo:


> *1000 Ω     1   w*



Muchas gracias amigo Fogonazo! 

Solo una cosa, como la has sacado??? esque me gusto toda esta informacion y quisiera estar preparado para futuras fuentes 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tienes una tensión de 70V, de los cuales unos *45V* caen sobre el zener quedan 25V, para conseguir una corriente de unos 25mA --> R = V/I = 25V/0,025A = *1000Ω*

Disipación sobre resistencia: W = V * I = 25V * 0,025A = *0,625W*

Disipación sobre el zener: W = V * I = 45V * 0,025A = *1,125W*


----------



## huki

les tengo una pregunta,voy a mandar a hacer el transformador para un amplificador el problema es que el fabricante me dijo que 36vac+36vac por 5ampes igual a 360w y retificado 50vdc+50vdc por 5amp es igual 500w y que me va sobrar potencia.ahora el amplificador que voy a hacer es de 250w y se alimenta con 50vdc+50vdc y el trafo es el mencionado arriba entonces que amperaje debe tener el transformador por favor ayuda y perdon por mi ignorancia.


----------



## Abel2050

Exelente aporte Fogonazo,  GRACIAS  me aclaro muchas dudas y aprendi bastante con  tu aporte,

solo queria  saber  

¿ por que  al poner los condensadores ceramicos y de poliester de 100nf en paralelos con los diodos desaparece  el ruido de fuente en un amplificador?????

Lo de la fuente me quedo claro y bien claro,, pero solo me gustaria saber el por que de ese efecto

GRACIAS


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola denuevo, justo hoy estaba armando el pcb de este diagrama para mi amplificador y con unas formulas veo que el rele va a conducir unos 32A (el ampli es de 600w / 4ohm estereo), mi duda es:

Puedo usar un rele de auto para esto??? lo que pasa es que encontre uno de 40A pero dice que es para auto, lo que no se es si lo puedo usar en el diagrama de proteccion de capacitores.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola denuevo, justo hoy estaba armando el pcb de este diagrama para mi amplificador y con unas formulas veo que el rele va a conducir unos 32A (el ampli es de 600w / 4ohm estereo), mi duda es:
> 
> Puedo usar un rele de auto para esto??? lo que pasa es que encontre uno de 40A pero dice que es para auto, lo que no se es si lo puedo usar en el diagrama de proteccion de capacitores.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



¿ En donde lo piensas colocar ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ver el archivo adjunto 27029
En este diagrama, se podra?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 27029
> 
> En este diagrama, se podra?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Allí no te hace falta *32A*.
Si el amplificador es de *600W*, consumirá en la peor condición unos *900W*, eso lo divides por la tensión de línea de tu país y te da la corriente.
Suponiendo *110VCA* serán unos (900W/110VCA) = *9A*
Con un relee de *16A* va a estar bien.

Igualmente, *SI* se puede colocar el relee de automotor.

*Edit:*
*Aclaro: *Se puede porque ese relee conmuta baja tensión por tener en paralelo con los contactos las resistencias de precarga, *NO* se pueden emplear relees de automotor para conmutar tensiones altas (110VCA o 220VCA) *NO fueron pensados para eso*.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias por tus respuestas amigo, veras los A que circulan por el devanado primario lo saque asi:




			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> No, deberías tener en cuenta la relación de espiras ó de tensiones.
> 
> Ej., si tuvieras un trafo de 220v a 9v y quisieras limitar la corriente en el secundario a una corriente máxima de 1A, entonces el fusible en el primario lo calculás así:
> 
> [LATEX]Relacion=\frac{V_{primario}}{V_{secundario}}=\frac{I_{secundario}}{I_{primario}}[/LATEX]
> 
> Basado en el ejemplo:
> 
> [LATEX]Relacion=\frac{220v}{9v} \approx 24,4[/LATEX]
> 
> [LATEX]Relacion=\frac{I_{secundario}}{I_{primario}} \Rightarrow I_{primario}= \frac{I_{secundario}}{Relacion} \approx \frac{1A}{24,4}=41mA[/LATEX]
> 
> Esto sería lo ideal, después tenés las potencias de perdidas que influyen un poco en la 1era expresión, pero más o menos sería esa corriente.



Teniendo en cuenta que en mi casa son 110v en la red publica y el transformador es de 68v,0v,68v / 32A.

Al funal me sale que son 39.6A en el primario, en que estoy mal? 

SALUDOS!!! y gracias por su tiempo


----------



## J2C

Mastodoente Man


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> .....
> Teniendo en cuenta que en mi casa son 110v en la red publica y el transformador es de 68v,0v,68v / 32A.
> 
> Al funal me sale que son 39.6A en el primario, en que estoy mal?  .....


 


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ..... (el ampli es de 600w / 4ohm estereo) .....


 
Tu mismo te respondiste en tu post *#505* !!!!



Para un amplificador de 600W alimentado con +68V , 0V y -68V le has calculado 32A con lo cual la potencia a entregarle es de 4,352 KW !!!!!!!!

Piensa que tienes algo muy equivocado en la corriente a entregarle a la Etapa de Salida de 600W de Potencia. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ya me confundi, el transformador que mi ampli usa es de 68v,0v,68v / 32A en el secundario, esto serian 136vca / 32A = 4352W.
El amplificador que voy a armar es este:

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_spectrum_1.php

Solo que le voy a poner mas transistores para obtener mas potencia. La placa del enlace tiene 2 pares de transistores 2SC3858 y da 240w MONO, osea que cada par da 120w y cada par de transistores consume 3.2A.
Con 10 transistores en la placa obtendre 600w / 4ohm monofonico, y esta consumiria 16A, armando la otra placa para hacerme la version estereo serian los 32A.
El voltaje lo saque asi:

v=(2 * R * Prms)^(1/2)

v=(2 * 4ohms * 1200w)^(1/2)

v=(9,600)^(1/2)

v= 97.97vcc (69vca,0,69vca) y yo lo puse con 68vca,0v,68vca

En donde estara el error? ayuda porfavor

SALUDOS!!!

PD: La formula del voltaje la saque del foro


----------



## J2C

Mastodonte Man

No te has confundido en ninguna parte, solo te habia faltado aclarar que la potencia de audio que tendrás no seran 600W.


Realmente la corriente del primario es mayor que la del secundario por que tu tienes la red eléctrica de 110Vca y el detalle es que entre extremos del secundario de tu transformador tienes 138Vca.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Igualmente para mi me parece una aberración (bestialidad) semejante transformador.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> .........Solo que le voy a poner mas transistores para obtener mas potencia. La placa del enlace tiene 2 pares de transistores 2SC3858 y da 240w MONO, osea que cada par da 120w y cada par de transistores consume 3.2A.
> Con 10 transistores en la placa obtendre 600w / 4ohm monofonico, y esta consumiria 16A, armando la otra placa para hacerme la version estereo serian los 32A..........



Nop, con solo agregar mas transistores *NO* consigues mayor potencia.

La potencia entregada depende de la tensión de alimentación y la impedancia de carga.

La posibilidad de manejar o no impedancias de carga inferiores *SI* puede depender de la cantidad de transistores y de otros factores.

El error se encuentra en tu análisis sobre el consumo de cada par de transistores.
Al agregar mas transistores el consumo total de Amperes se mantiene igual, pero se distribuye sobre cada par de transistores, cada transistor trabaja con menor corriente.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok entonces este amplificador no me va a funcionar??? Porque me la pase todas las vacaciones calculando una infinidad de cosas para que quedara perfecto   

PD: Señor fogonazo, entonces que necesito hacer para aumentar la potencia??? porque segun el articulo del ampli dice que solo aumentado transistores, voltaje y amperaje

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

J2C dijo:


> ...Realmente la corriente del primario es mayor que la del secundario por que tu tienes la red eléctrica de 110Vca y el detalle es que entre extremos del secundario de tu transformador tienes 138Vca.



Entonces en el primario si voy a tener almenos mas que 32A, no??? entonces si necesitare un rele de mas de 32A???


SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dano

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: Señor fogonazo, entonces que necesito hacer para aumentar la potencia??? porque segun el articulo del ampli dice que solo aumentado transistores, voltaje y amperaje
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Necesitas conocer la ley de Ohm, y saber que la potencia que consume una carga depende de la tensión y de su impedancia ergo la corriente que se consuma es una función dependiente SOLAMENTE de V y Z...


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

El poner más Transistores en paralelo únicamente nos garantiza que cada uno trabajará más descansado.
Para obtener más potencia tendríamos que redimensionar la etapa anterior a estos Transistores para aumentar la corriente entregada a los mismos.
Al aumentar esta corriente y repartirla entre más transistores sí que podríamos obtener más corriente de salida y por consiguiente se aumentaría la potencia entregada a la carga.
Al variar estos parámetros, seguramente tendremos que recalcular la red de realimentación.
El aumentar la tensión de alimentación a los Transistores finales.
Habría que investigar cada caso particular.
Hay que pensar que si aumentamos la tensión de alimentación en un factor de 1,414 veces(Raiz de 2) la potencia será doble.

Habría que investigar cada caso particular.

Conclusión, cualquier solución que pretendamos hay que valorarla y pensársela bien, en ocasiones es mejor partir de cero.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Entonces en el primario si voy a tener almenos mas que 32A, no??? entonces si necesitare un rele de mas de 32A???
> 
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Como tu tensión de salida (Del transformador) es mayor a la tensión de entrada y considerando potencia constante (Entrada-Salida) en tu primario vas a necesitar mayor corriente que en la salida.

Peroooooo, tus cálculos están equivocados, así que *NO* sirven los *32A* como referencia.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK entonces en pocas palabras deberia olvidarme de este diseño porque no me va a dar mas de 250wrms aunque le ponga transistores en paralelo como dice la pagina 

PD: En estas imagenes, tambien aumentaros transistores en paralelo, la potencia es mayor porque todo lo que va antes de los transistores tambien es modificado?

Ver el archivo adjunto 1765

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Aqui les dejo el diagrama que tengo, segun las modificaciones que le habia hecho hera para que diera los 600w / 4ohm, haber ustedes si me pueden ayudar a ver que me faltaria para que me de la potencia.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola de nuevo, estube pensando que seria mejor y mas barato armar un transformador para cada placa monofonica, y me salio que el transformador deberia ser de:

49v,0v,49v / 16A ------> Placa de 600w / 4Ω MONO

Se escucha mas realista???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## neverlup

Hola a todos! Antes que nada felicitaciones a Fogonazo excelente post! Tiro esta pregunta, a ver que opinan. He leído por ahí que no es aconsejable obtener un rizado menor al 7% solo con condensadores ya que aumenta los picos de corriente afectando a los diodos y al transformador, si se quiere menor rizado se debería usar reguladores. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Nuyel

Tengo una pregunta, si el amplificador es de un canal en puente ¿conviene la fuente de arriba o la de abajo?  es por curiosidad ya que de todas formas chupa energía a los dos lados y no se si se podrían ahorrar capacitores con esto


----------



## DJ T3

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, estube pensando que seria mejor y mas barato armar un transformador para cada placa monofonica, y me salio que el transformador deberia ser de:
> 
> 49v,0v,49v / 16A ------> Placa de 600w / 4Ω MONO
> 
> Se escucha mas realista???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



En lo personal, prefiero tener todo separado, y mas con esos valores.

Me parece bien tu elección... 



neverlup dijo:


> Hola a todos! Antes que nada felicitaciones a Fogonazo excelente post! Tiro esta pregunta, a ver que opinan. He leído por ahí que no es aconsejable obtener un rizado menor al 7% solo con condensadores ya que aumenta los picos de corriente afectando a los diodos y al transformador, si se quiere menor rizado se debería usar reguladores. ¿Qué opinan?



Para amortiguar un poco los picos de corrientes cuando se cargan los capacitores (hablando de unos cuantos uF), se utiliza el Soft-Start...

Con reguladores, tenés pérdida de potencia (la disipada por los transistores), y no ayudas a bajar el consumo inicial.



Nuyel dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta, si el amplificador es de un canal en puente ¿conviene la fuente de arriba o la de abajo?  es por curiosidad ya que de todas formas chupa energía a los dos lados y no se si se podrían ahorrar capacitores con esto



La de arriba es la correcta. Si querés poner menos capacitores, hacelo, pero no se garantiza el correcto funcionamiento. Ademas, poner capacitores de rama en rama, aumentas el voltaje necesario para cada capacitor, y el precio también...

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel

Pues pregunte por que tenia por ahí dos de esos de 4,7mF a 63V, quizás si usara como referencia un divisor de tensión en lugar de la derivación sea estable pero también tenia las dudas ya que si lo veo como capacitores en serie por la forma en la que están conectados arriba los 8 capacitores darían la misma capacitancia que solo dos de los de abajo ya que las corriente están fluyendo tanto de la rama positiva como de la negativa en el modo puente.


----------



## Scooter

Perdón por mi ignorancia pero ¿Por qué se evita el uso de estabilizadores de tensión? ayudan bastante a bajar rizados etc.


----------



## Fogonazo

Scooter dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia pero ¿Por qué se evita el uso de estabilizadores de tensión? ayudan bastante a bajar rizados etc.



Sip, pero:

1) Requieren un transformador de mayor tensión --> potencia
2) Requieren de electrónica "extra" y de potencia, capás de manejar el consumo del amplificador.
3) Por la topología de la mayoría de los amplificadores actuales, alimentación bipolar y con un alto rechazo al modo común (Rizado) *NO* es indispensable.
4) La regulación de tensión *NO* debe agregar impedancia al valor original de la fuente, debe estar bien diseñada.

Al principio del tema he comentado que una fuente estabilizada siempre mejorará las prestaciones del amplificador, pero *NO* siempre se justifica.


----------



## neverlup

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para amortiguar un poco los picos de corrientes cuando se cargan los capacitores (hablando de unos cuantos uF), se utiliza el Soft-Start...



Gracias por responder.
Tenia entendido que los soft-started evitan los picos de corriente al encender el amplificador.
En todo caso re-formulo mi pregunta: ¿Hasta que porcentaje de rizado es recomendable llegar con condensadores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

neverlup dijo:


> En todo caso re-formulo mi pregunta: ¿Hasta que porcentaje de rizado es recomendable llegar con condensadores?


Y...depende de la carga y uso del amplificador y del diseño del mismo. Por lo general, un 10% a un 15% es totalmente suficiente si el diseño del ampli tiene una SVR razonablemente alta.


----------



## Nuyel

Bueno, la verdad creo que vasta con estabilizar correctamente las señales, los transistores de la potencia después de todo se encargan de disipar esa energía extra que le da el rizado, mientras tu señal no oscile no debería afectarte mucho el rizado a menos que quieras llegar a rozar esos extremos buscando más potencia (en fuente sin regular por que en la regulada necesitas cerca de 2V bajo el rizado para que sea estable y eso desperdicia más potencia lo que en lugar de ayudar empeora), pero no se me justifica una fuente regulada para la potencia, solo para la etapa de amplificación inicial, en amplificadores con integrados tipo (OpAmp) de fuente simple recomendaría tener la referencia (ese voltaje de offset que se aplica a las entradas) con un diodo zener en lugar de un divisor de tensión y así eliminas problemas de la fuente.


----------



## escamargoj

Amigo Fogonazo excelente este tema muchas gracias puesto que leyendo descubri errores que cometi armando tarjetas de sonido una tan simple como la zener y todo el ruido el hum hum que me daba buscando y buscando pues todo es tan simple como dice usted solo es hacer el punto estrella repartir de ese punto el tierra a todos los elementos que en el equipo lo requiera excelente muchas gracias alfin quite en mi esa gran duda.

Que era mi problema? lo comento para que no les pase a los novatos asi como a mí.

Yo colocaba el tierra de la fuente en la tarjeta amplificadora, de la tarjeta amplificadora sacaba el tierra para el control de volumen y de ahi para el conector RCA,algunas veces para los parlantes en total es un procedimiento mal hecho ya que de ahi es que tenia mi fuente de ruido, hice el procedimiento como nos comento nuestro amigo Fogonazo y excelente el amplificador sin ruidooo graciasss nuevamente


----------



## Fogonazo

escamargoj dijo:


> ....Yo colocaba el tierra de la fuente en la tarjeta amplificadora, de la tarjeta amplificadora sacaba el tierra para el control de volumen y de ahi para el conector RCA,algunas veces para los parlantes en total es un procedimiento mal hecho ya que de ahi es que tenia mi fuente de ruido, hice el procedimiento como nos comento nuestro amigo Fogonazo y excelente el amplificador sin ruidooo graciasss nuevamente



Gracias a ti por comentar


----------



## bryanartgh

tengo una consulta para Fogonazo:
En su artículo usted pone:"Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W"
Entendi que estereo es cuando se tiene 2 canales de salida, supongo que son dos parlantes o altavoces como salida, pero encontre el siguiente diagrama que quiero armar, tiene solo un altavoz, "POR LO CUAL SUPONGO QUE ES MONO". Si es ese el caso la pregunta es: si yo quiero armar "un amplificador de potencia para audio", y quiero que mipotencia sea 45 WATT, sería 45 W (90 W de salida)???
Osea: necesitaría una fuente capas de entregar 90 W + (90*0.4) = 126 W ??
O el procedimiento debe ser el mismo:
en mi caso: 45 Watt +(45*0.4)= 63 W ?
Si la respuesta es que el procedimiento deberia de ser el mismo...
HAllando necesito:
una alimentacion simétrica de +-27V
entonces el tranformador seria:  40V, pero como tiene toma central: 20 - 0 - 20
Y me sale una corriente del transformador de 1.6 Amperes, pero si veo el esquema a armar (considerando que quiero 45W y Vcc=27V y Rl= 8 ), me sale que la corriente maxima que debe suministrar cada fuente es: 3.38 A.
Entonces no concuerda... por que el transformador solo me va a dar 1.6 amperes , que lo puedo aproximar a 2 amperes.
Ojalá me puedas ayudar
saludos.


----------



## ZedHqX4

bryanartgh dijo:


> tengo una consulta para Fogonazo:
> En su artículo usted pone:"Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W"
> Entendi que estereo es cuando se tiene 2 canales de salida, supongo que son dos parlantes o altavoces como salida, pero encontre el siguiente diagrama que quiero armar, tiene solo un altavoz, "POR LO CUAL SUPONGO QUE ES MONO". Si es ese el caso la pregunta es: si yo quiero armar "un amplificador de potencia para audio", y quiero que mipotencia sea 45 WATT, sería 45 W (90 W de salida)???
> Osea: necesitaría una fuente capas de entregar 90 W + (90*0.4) = 126 W ??
> O el procedimiento debe ser el mismo:
> en mi caso: 45 Watt +(45*0.4)= 63 W ?
> Si la respuesta es que el procedimiento deberia de ser el mismo...
> HAllando necesito:
> una alimentacion simétrica de +-27V
> entonces el tranformador seria:  40V, pero como tiene toma central: 20 - 0 - 20
> Y me sale una corriente del transformador de 1.6 Amperes, pero si veo el esquema a armar (considerando que quiero 45W y Vcc=27V y Rl= 8 ), me sale que la corriente maxima que debe suministrar cada fuente es: 3.38 A.
> Entonces no concuerda... por que el transformador solo me va a dar 1.6 amperes , que lo puedo aproximar a 2 amperes.
> Ojalá me puedas ayudar
> saludos.



Con 100W stereo, se refiere a 100W por canal, por ello la fuente debe ser capaz de entregar 280W, para sobredimensionar y que la fuente no se quede corta, la mayoria de los diagramas suelen ser mono a menos que se indique lo contrario, y para pasar a estereo, se usan dos, serviria que dijeras que circuito estas usando.

Si quieres un amplificador estereo de 45W por canal, entonces si, necesitas una fuente que pueda entregar 90W, (126W con la sobredimensionada).

Tu transformador para 45 W deberia ser de 36V (18+0+18) a 2.5 amperes aproximadamente, que al rectificar tendria un voltaje DC aproximado de +24 y -24, con un parlante de 4ohms (datos aproximados  basados en el TDA7293 clase AB, que yo arme) POR CANAL, para un dos canales, estero, necesitarias el doble de amperaje.


----------



## bryanartgh

Hola, en efecto el diagrama que tengo que armar es el que esta adjunto a continuacion....
Pero en ese diagrama los componentes tienen valores para una potencia de 30W, yo tengo que hacer lo mismo pero con una potencia de 45W.
Creo que el diagrama es para AUDIO MONO.
Si aplico la formula dl archivo adjunto:
Vcc=√(2*PL*RL)     ...siendo    PL= potencia que quiero: 45W, y RL=8Ω(impedancia del parlante), obtengo que Vcc= 27V, entonces necesito una fuente simétrica de ±27V.
ahora si utilizo la segunda fórmula:
Ic=Vcc/RL...... entonces :
Ic=27/8 = 3.38 Amperes.(Que es la corriente máxima que debe suministrar cada fuente).
Entonces alli no concuerdan los cálculos!!
Te  adjunto el diagrama del amplificador...  
En la preguna anterior tambien puse el diagrama.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Buenas tardes amigos, tengo una nueva y no alocada duda (creo yo).

Deje de lado ese amplificador por el que ya habia preguntado, principalmente por todos los calculos que tenia mal y yo sin saber porque, mejor antes de tirar dinero y ponerme en peligro 

Ahora estoy con un amplificador que, imagino yo, se oyen mas cuerentes mis cuentas.

Es la placa de el amplificador "SPECTRUM" pero pienso ponerle 6 transistores a la placa (placa monofonica), es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-spectrum-250w-pcb-76665/

Le voy a poner +-65vcc, pero antes queria saber que potencia obtendria, y lo que hice para *intentar* saber esto, fue:

W = V x I

Ahora, segun lei, el voltaje AC que obtendria en la bocina, es igual a la mitad del voltaje AC del transformador. Si tengo +-65vcc, tendria 46vca, 0v, 46vca en AC y a maxima potencia tendria en la bocina 46vca. *(1er duda que tengo, es saber si esto es correcto)*

Ahora como tambien desconosco "I", usando la formula I = V / R, saque:
I = 46v / 4 ohms (que se supone son del parlante)

I = 11.5 Amperes.

Entonces, si tengo 11.5 Amperes y 46vca en la salida del amplificador con el parlante conectado:

W = V x I

W = 46v x 11.5A

W = 529  watts 

529 watts menos 20% de perdidas....

529 x 0.80 = 423 watts sobre 4Ω (211.5 watts sobre 8Ω). *(2da duda, hasta aqui, esto parece estar bien?)*
Ahora quiero calcular la fuente, para saber cuantos Amperes consume el devanado primario del transformador, saque:

I = P / V

I = 423 watts / 110vca

I = 3.84 Amperes (*3ra duda, esto parece coherente?)*

Ahora para calcular cuantos amperes consume el devanado secundario del transformador, saque:

I = P / V

I = 423 watts / 92vca (46vca, 0v, 46vca)

I = 4.59 Amperes *(4ta duda, esto tambien les parece coherente?)*


Espero que me puedan resolver estas dudas, ya que intente sacar todo lo mejor posible y no estoy seguro de si funcione asi el amplificador.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DUARTE

no soy experto soy novato y me atrevi a contestar yo tambien estoy armando un amplificador y por lo que he leido segun entiedo los amperajes que sacaste del primario y el secundario es lo que consume el amplificador pero tambien te sirve para saber el calibre de alambre que vas a ocupar para hacer el transformador.. 
espero estar bien si no que alguien me corrija

I= 423w / 46 vca = 9.19 Amp.  es lo mismo que I= (423w / 92vca.) * 2


----------



## DJ T3

Hola, es medio viejo, pero voy a ver si puedo ayudar a Mastodonte (cualquier cosas, corrijan).

*Pamp* (Potencia del amplificador) = 250W

Potencia necesaria (para mono):

*Pamp* + (*Pamp* * 0.4) = *W*
lo que searía:
250W + (250 * 0.4) = 350W, que ésto sería el transformador.

*Vc* = +-65V ( 130V de punta a punta)
*Va* = (*Vc* / 1,4142) + 1,4V
lo que sería:
(130 / 1,4142) + 1,4V = 94V (redondeando), osea: 47V - 0V - 47V.

Ahora el amperaje:

*W* = *V* * *I*, que es lo mismo que: *I* = *W* / *V*
tenemos:
350 / 94 = 3,7A

Entonces sería un transformador de 94V con tap central, por unos 3,7A (se puede redondear a 4A), que si te fijas en el PDF de Yiroshi, dice que necesita una fuente de mas de 4A...

Saludos...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK  gracias DJ T3, eso es parecido a lo que acostumbro hacer, a exepcion de sobredimensionar la fuente en 0.4% mas. Ahora lo tendre en cuenta y si eso que me dices es correcto, entonces parece que voy bien con los calculos.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DJ T3

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> eso es parecido a lo que acostumbro hacer, a exepcion de *sobredimensionar la fuente en 0.4% mas*.



Eso me pasa a mi. Yo calculaba "así nomas", sin el sobredimensionado (aunque siempre tenía presente darle un margen de "error" a todo), pero leyendo éste tema, me dio para ponerlo en práctica.

Los cálculos que te pasé, es sobre los mismo que hizo Fogonazo en el primer post, reemplazando los valores con los tuyos.

Espero que te sirva, como a mi.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK  gracias DJ T3,



De nada, estamos para ayudar  ... Saludos...


----------



## DUARTE

bueno pues despues de leer este tema me anime armar un amplificador es el que armo el  amigo oscar monsalvo y subio en un archivo .doc  es el qsc-1700 y maneja un voltaje de +- 93Vdc.
lo pienso armar con 14 transistores 7 MJL21193 y 7 MJL21194 para que me de una potencia de 875 W. y lo pueda trabajar en 8, 4 y 2 Ohms.
y estoy calculando segun yo nesecito un tranformador de: 67 0 67   ¿como ven si en lugar de los 9.14 Amp. que sea de 15 Amp.?

para calcular la potencia.

875W + (875 * 0.4)=1225 W.

para el voltaje del amplificador que trabaja a +- 93 Vcc.

Va = (Vcc. / 1,4142) + 1,4V + 1.4
Va = (186/1.4142) + 1.4 =133 + 1.4 =134Vac.

osea un transformador de 67  0  67  Vac.

para el amperaje del transformador.
I= W/V
I= 1225W / 134 =9.14Amp.

y para saber que capacitores ponerle a la fuente hice lo siguiente.

voltaje de rizado.

Vr= Vdc. * (4 / 100%)
Vr= 93Vdc. * (0.04) = 3.72V.

C= I / 2 * F * Vr.)
C= 9.14A. / (2 * 60H. * 3.72)=0.02047
C=20,400 uF

osea que le  pondria 4 capacitores en paralelo  de 4700uF  o 9 de 2200uF. y el puente de diodos de 35 Amp. a 400v.

como ven.
creo que hasta aqui todo esta bien de no ser asi que alguien me corrija ?????


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que veo, está todo bien.

Con el tema de capacitores, no tengo la fórmula para sacarlo, pero por el valor, está bien. Recomendable capacitores de 100V o mas.

Con el tema del transformador, que quieres uno de 15A, no habría problema trabajaría muy tranquilo, el tema es el peso, el precio, y el tamaño. Quizás te convenga ese, o uno de un poco menor amperaje, pero no menor a 10A.

Unas resistencias, y unos capacitores chiquitos, y ya estaría completa...

Saludos.


----------



## DUARTE

gracias. Fogonazo  ya volvi a leer y lo hice como muestra el dibujo en estrella no se si ponerle la resistencia  que va al chasis la de 22 Ohms.   esta bien asi o modifico algo mas.????????


----------



## Fogonazo

DUARTE dijo:


> que mas le podria agregar o asi esta bien ?????




El diseño de esa placa indica que *NO* entendiste todo.

En la fuente se trata de que los caminos para que circule la corriente sean generosos o mas bien groseramente generosos.

Mira nuevamente las fotos del inicio.

_____________________________________________

Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos


----------



## Ralph78

Hola a todos. Quiero saber si mis calculos estan yendo por un buen camino. Estoy diseñando un ampli de guitarra basado en el esquema del Frontman 25R, concretamente he copiado exactamente la misma etapa del equipo (y no como el datasheet recomienda) dado que me gusta como suena esa configuracion particularmente. Aclaro que lleva un TDA1514A como elemento activo.. Bueno, he llegado a la conclusion que, segun el metodo propuesto por Fogonazo, que la fuente llevaria un capacitor de 10.000 uF por rama (fuente simetrica) y un puente rectificador de 3 Amperes (yo usare uno de 15 Amperes porque es loq ue tengo a mano) y funcionara a 27,5 volt. Hasta aqui todo bien., el problema que tengo es que el trafo que tengo disponible cuenta con un secundario de 34 volt por rama (+34, 0V, -34) y al momento de rectificar se obtienen, como es de esperarse, 48 volt por rama. La solucion que ehe elegido a tal efecto, para no tener que rebobinar el secundario, es colocar una resistencia de 11 Ohm en cada rama del secundario antes del puente rectificador, para bajar la entrada de tension a este ultimo de 34vca a 20vca. Aclaro que el trafo tiene 5 Amp de secundario y fue fruto de un proyecto fallido y esta muy bien construido. Las resistencias serian de 10 a 15 Watt segun mis calculos. Espero la opinion o critica de alguno que quiera corroborarme. Un abrazo desde Tucuman



Ah! antes que me olvide! La razon de la consulta tambien es porque observando el plano del equipo, la Fender alimenta a TODO el equipo con 4 diodos 1n4003...y como sabran solo permiten 1 Ampere como mucho de corriente...a mi humilde entender esta subdimensionada, y quisera saber si a mi me vendria bien hacerla asi o con el metodo Fogonazo, considerando que la usare para guitarra y estoy pensando conectarle un previo a valvulas similar al del twin reverb (fuente aparte por supu).


----------



## Fogonazo

Ralph78 dijo:


> . . . . La solucion que ehe elegido a tal efecto, para no tener que rebobinar el secundario, es colocar una resistencia de 11 Ohm en cada rama del secundario antes del puente rectificador, para bajar la entrada de tension a este ultimo de 34vca a 20vca. . . . .



Reducir la tensión mediante un divisor resistivo *"Solo"* sirve si la carga es estable en consumo, que *NO* es el caso de un amplificador de audio.
Así que tu solución con resistencias *NO* sirve.


----------



## tinchusbest

A ver si esto te ayuda entran 50 salen 20


La salida depende de la tension que maneja el zener, o sea, la entrada es de 50V y le pones un zener de 20,te da a la salida 30V.      (50V -20V = 30V)
Espero que te sirva,sino pedile ayuda a los moderadores porque uno de ellos hizo un prerregulador mejor que el que aca te pongo.Buscalo esta en el foro.Lo que si calcula bien las resistencias de los zener o si no bummmm.Yo te puse un 2955 y 3055 para manejar unos 3A de corriente.


----------



## MemphisJr

saludos a todos =),
bueno pongo aqui mi pregunta por que me parece el contexto mas cerca que encuantro de mi problema, les comento:tengo un trafo de un quipo de audio no se que marca,modelo,potencia,nada solo que era de un minicomponente y el trafo tiene 5 pines(1 2 3 4 5) donde entre 2,3 hay 27vac y 3,4 hay 27vac ademas entre 3,1 hay 30vac y 3,5 hay 30vac,estos bobinados vienen con alambre grueso pero a la hora de conectar la fuente rectificadora para un tda7294 al devanado de +-30 y un stk4182II all devanado de +-27 cuando se enciende se crea un ruido de bzzzzzz que dura un segundo y lugo para y se mete ruido al stk(cosa que no pasa cuando uso trafos independientes) y uso13700uf por rama para el tda7294 y para el stk 11500uf  alguna idea de lo que pasa o como lo puedo solucionar?
les dejo una foto del trafo(esta grandesito,pesa como 3 kilos,creo jeje):
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/042213154649_zpsb2ca55b4.jpg
saludos


saludos


----------



## victor6298

MemphisJr dijo:


> saludos a todos =),
> bueno pongo aqui mi pregunta por que me parece el contexto mas cerca que encuantro de mi problema, les comento:tengo un trafo de un quipo de audio no se que marca,modelo,potencia,nada solo que era de un minicomponente y el trafo tiene 5 pines(1 2 3 4 5) donde entre 2,3 hay 27vac y 3,4 hay 27vac ademas entre 3,1 hay 30vac y 3,5 hay 30vac,estos bobinados vienen con alambre grueso pero a la hora de conectar la fuente rectificadora para un tda7294 al devanado de +-30 y un stk4182II all devanado de +-27 cuando se enciende se crea un ruido de bzzzzzz que dura un segundo y lugo para y se mete ruido al stk(cosa que no pasa cuando uso trafos independientes) y uso13700uf por rama para el tda7294 y para el stk 11500uf  alguna idea de lo que pasa o como lo puedo solucionar?
> les dejo una foto del trafo(esta grandesito,pesa como 3 kilos,creo jeje):
> http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/042213154649_zpsb2ca55b4.jpg
> saludos
> 
> 
> saludos


saludos; compañeros del foro tengo una pregunta (a quien pueda interesar ) cuando uso dos puentes rectificadores en una fuente como la que muestra el diagrama adjunto; la corriente del trafo se divide entre los dos puentes o es la misma corriente para los dos? saludos explico la pregunta  si el trafo entrega 14amp.  en las salidas  (-a,+a) y (-b,+b) voy a tener los 14 amp. en cada salida? o tendre 7amp. en cada ina de las salidas


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos; compañeros del foro tengo una pregunta (a quien pueda interesar ) cuando uso dos puentes rectificadores en una fuente como la que muestra el diagrama adjunto; la corriente del trafo se divide entre los dos puentes o es la misma corriente para los dos? saludos explico la pregunta  si el trafo entrega 14amp.  en las salidas  (-a,+a) y (-b,+b) voy a tener los 14 amp. en cada salida? o tendre 7amp. en cada una de las salidas


ummmmmm ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡hay mucho silencio por aqui!!!!!!!hagamos un poco de ruido entonces bueno amigos esperando y esperando; que alguien me responda me puse a quemar algunos fusibles de mis neuronas;:estudiando:vean el señor ohm(muy sabio el pòrcierto) establecio que: en  un circuito paralelo el voltage de salida es el mismo que el de entrada es decir: si de resistencias se trata, asumiendo dos en paralelo no importando su valor;el voltage medido en los extremos de ambas es el mismo; no asi la corriente o lo que es lo mismo:
VT=v1=v2=v3... y la corriente viene dada por IT=I1+I2+I3+... tomando en cuenta esto y observando que los dos puentes estan conectados en paralelo, puedo deducir que el voltage de salida de cada puente es el mismo o sea: si la salida del trafo entrega;
50-o-50 voltsAC y 14 amp una vez conectados los puentes ; vamos a tener en la salida de cada uno; +/- 50x1.4142 menos la caida de tension de los diodos (el puente) y la corriente sera de 7 amp en la salida de cada puente; pregunto: todo esto es verdad?o debo trasnochar mas 
PD: el circuito de la fuente en cuestion esta en el rar del pos anterior


----------



## MrXivi

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe una diferencia pero no debería ser muy notable, existe un efecto de "Curado" de los capacitores con el tiempo de uso, si dejas de usarlos durante mucho tiempo necesitan estar con tensión bastante tiempo para que se active correctamente la emulsión (Electrolítica), no se cual es la lógica química de este proceso, pero lo he notado



No leí todo el hilo, a lo mejor la respuesta está allí. Pero, ¿cuánto tiempo tarda más menos en _recuperarse_ un capacitor guardado hace mucho? ¿Es posible saberlo, en realidad? Ocurre que _reciclo_ la mayoría de los componentes que utilizo en mis montajes, y me hice de 10 capacitores de 5600 uF / 50 V. Uso uno de ellos en un equipito y como que no filtra a nadie. ¿Será por lo del _curado_?

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Fogonazo

MrXivi dijo:


> No leí todo el hilo, a lo mejor la respuesta está allí. Pero, ¿cuánto tiempo tarda más menos en _recuperarse_ un capacitor guardado hace mucho? ¿Es posible saberlo, en realidad? Ocurre que _reciclo_ la mayoría de los componentes que utilizo en mis montajes, y me hice de 10 capacitores de 5600 uF / 50 V. Uso uno de ellos en un equipito y como que no filtra a nadie. ¿Será por lo del _curado_?
> 
> Gracias desde ya.



Esto es válido "Solo" para capacitores de buena calidad, los que no cumplen con esto cuando se degradan, *no* se recuperan.
El tiempo es en general de algunas horas de funcionamiento, si transcurrido este *no* mides una diferencia, tira el capacitor a la basura.


----------



## MrXivi

A, ok, gracias. Parece que tendré que descartar toneladas de capacitores XD


----------



## Psyke

Hola, una pregunta: si voy a usar una fuente simetrica, y la formula para calcular la capacidad (me refiero a los Faradios) necesaria para filtrarla me da 20.000 uF, se colocan 10.000 uF entre V+ y GND y 10.000 uF entre GND y V-, verdad?


----------



## MrXivi

Depende de qué tensión usaste para el cálculo: si fue +/- V respecto de GND, son 20 mF _por rama_. Si usaste +V respecto de -V, son 20 mF _entre ambas ramas_.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Psyke

MrXivi, gracias por tu respuesta, pero al final voy a hacer mi amplificador en modo puente, de modo que cambia todo

Ahora, con 60.000 - 65.000 uF, a +/-33 VDC, puede saltar la perilla termomagnética?


----------



## Fogonazo

Psyke dijo:


> MrXivi, gracias por tu respuesta, pero al final voy a hacer mi amplificador en modo puente, de modo que cambia todo
> 
> Ahora, con 60.000 - 65.000 uF, a +/-33 VDC, puede saltar la perilla termomagnética?



Podría ser.

Además de la capacidad de los electrolíticos influye la corriente de magnetización inicial del transformador y si es toroidál es, todavía, bastante mayor.

¿ Leíste, al principio del tema, como se evita esto ?


----------



## Psyke

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podría ser.
> 
> Además de la capacidad de los electrolíticos influye la corriente de magnetización inicial del transformador y si es toroidál es, todavía, bastante mayor.
> 
> ¿ Leíste, al principio del tema, como se evita esto ?



Leí las primeras hojas del tema, pero no tengo mucha idea de todo esto. Volveré a leer toda la información que dejaste. Gracias


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches, tengo una duda a ver si me me pueden dar una mano, estoy armando un equipo de audio, la cuestion es que ya terminando de montar todo en el gabinete, empeze a corroborar que todo esta bien (sobre todo que la alimentacion este prolija y valores estables) y me di cuenta que aun estando apagado el equipo el voltaje se mantenia en 21v, (nota: me pase toda la noche pensando en ¿porque? :estudiando: ) hasta que recorde que se le pone una resistencia para descargar los condensadores, (emoticon de carita con el foquito arriba de la cabeza) y le coloque 2 resistencias de 1ohm 5w, el problema es que ahora la fuente entrega 4v  por lo que deduzco que puse la fuente en corto, puse ambas en paralelo con gnd, la cuestion es: lleva un valor fijo? supongamos 5k? o tiene alguna relacion en cuanto al voltaje, los datos de la fuente son:
-trafo:15+15 2A
-rectificado (antes ponerles de la resistencias) :21.4v
filtrado: 6600mf por rama





 Muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> . . .me di cuenta que aun estando apagado el equipo el voltaje se mantenia en 21v, . . .



¿ Y cual es el problema ?

Cuando acoples tu fuente a la/s etapas amplificadoras el consumo de estas, incluso sin audio, provocará la descarga de los capacitores de la fuente.

Si lo deseas coloca una resistencia de unos 4200Ω entre +Vcc y -Vcc y en serie con un led para lograr la descarga de la fuente, pero no es indispensable.


----------



## Marce

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y cual es el problema ?
> Si lo deseas coloca una resistencia de unos 4200Ω entre +Vcc y -Vcc y en serie con un led para lograr la descarga de la fuente, pero no es indispensable.



(Emoticon de carita que se quita la galera), tampoco habia pensado en esa opcion, quiero que se descarguen por seguridad, para manipularlo con seguridad por si tengo que desmontar, o modificar algo del gabinete, muchas gracias por la ayuda profe. 
Edito: funciona de 10, muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda fogo!!


----------



## angelux

amigos foristas estos cálculos también me servirían para fabricar la fuente del Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N posteado por el amigo ejtagle quisiera saber lo quiero hacer de 1200w y tengo un nucleo para un transformador de 2342W con un ÁREA de 48.4 Cm ² lo que me tiene dudoso es el amp que debería entregar para este amplificador y por eso no e podido hacer el bobinado secundario agradeceria que me ayudaran plis y gracias


----------



## Xapas

Hola, buenos dias.
Queria pedir su consejo ante una duda que tengo. Estoy montando un amplificador de unos 100W (Primo hermano del RCA que hay por la web). En la hoja de datos dice que la alimentación debe ser de unos +-50V, pero para no correr riesgos, pretendo alimentarlo con unos +-45V. Sin embargo, el problema lo tengo en la fuente de alimentación, ya que los transformadores son muy caros. Encontré un transformador por ahí, que posee varias tomas de voltaje, y donde todos los bobinados están conectados. Mi duda es la siguiente, teniendo un terminal en común, si conecto el polimetro en otros dos terminales, en uno me da unos 34V, y en otro unos 32V. La diferencia no es mucha, pero a la hora de rectificar, pienso yo, el voltaje de alimentación no será totalmente simétrico, sino que tendrá unos 1'5V de diferencia en DC por cada 1V en AC. Por tanto, a la hora de rectificar, podría haber algún problema en la alimentación del amplificador? Habría algun error de funcionamiento?


----------



## Xapas

Es una pena, pero me he dado cuenta de que las tomas no son de tap central, ya que entre extremo y extremo no marca 60V, sino unos 3V, por lo que el devanado estaria enrollado al reves uno con el otro, no?


----------



## Tacatomon

Tal como está en la foto el transformador, agarrando como común el pin 4 de Abajo hacia arriba, ¿Que voltajes tienes en P3 y P5?


----------



## Xapas

En esos pines tira de unos 22 o 22V por cada rama, y si mido entre P3 y P5, marca 44 o 45V, pero claro, al rectificar ambas ramas queda mas o menos unos +-30V, y necesito alrededor de +-45V.

Edito:
He pensado que, el transformador tiene una toma de 45VAC, y mediante un doblador de tension se podria hacer una fuente doble con una toma simple del transformador, pero la intensidad que deberia proporcionar seria mayor, no?


----------



## magomac

Hola ,antes que nada saludos a todos.Con el permiso de ustedes pero tengo una duda si me pudieran ayudar.
¿para que se utiliza, en una fuente partida ,una red de condensadores de pequeño valor entre +v y -v?
(aparte de los conectados a 0v).


----------



## blanko001

ummmm? tienes un esquema?
Bueno yo venía por otra pregunta, también respecto a condensadores.
He visto algunas fuentes para audio que llevan condensadores cerámicos de entre 0.01uF y 0.1uF entre cada borne del puente de diodos... que función tienen? Ver imagen:

Saludos!


----------



## Xapas

Creo que encontré una solución a mi problema, por si me pudieran orientar, no sé con seguridad si es lo mejor. Lo simulé con proteus y aparentemente no hay ningún problema. Como en mi caso, los terminales del transformador no corresponden a un tap central, puesto que los extremos son opuestos, se me ocurrió hacer "una fuente simple" con cada devanado, tomando uno de los terminales en común, y marcándolo como masa. De esta forma, las fuentes se pueden unir de positivo de una al negativo de la otra, y aquí se conecta el terminal en común del transformador. Así quedaría unos 45V-0-45V en DC.
Espero sus respuestas, gracias.


----------



## crimson

Muchas veces en los amplificadores o preamplificadores, dada su alta ganancia, suelen generarse oscilaciones de alta frecuencia. Los electrolíticos no son buenos para derivarlas a masa, así que se les agrega en paralelo a éstos unos capacitores de valor más bajo, tipo 100nF, cuya reactancia a esas frecuencias elevadas es bajo, por lo tanto las derivan a masa sin problemas.
En el caso de los diodos, el capacitor en paralelo absorbe el ruido de conmutación del mismo, así como el capacitor que se usaba en paralelo con el platino de los autos antiguos absorbía la "chispa" provocada por la apertura y cierre del mismo.
saludos C


----------



## magomac

crimson dijo:


> Muchas veces en los amplificadores o preamplificadores, dada su alta ganancia, suelen generarse oscilaciones de alta frecuencia. Los electrolíticos no son buenos para derivarlas a masa, así que se les agrega en paralelo a éstos unos capacitores de valor más bajo, tipo 100nF, cuya reactancia a esas frecuencias elevadas es bajo, por lo tanto las derivan a masa sin problemas.
> En el caso de los diodos, el capacitor en paralelo absorbe el ruido de conmutación del mismo, así como el capacitor que se usaba en paralelo con el platino de los autos antiguos absorbía la "chispa" provocada por la apertura y cierre del mismo.
> saludos C



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Xapas dijo:


> En esos pines tira de unos 22 o 22V por cada rama, y si mido entre P3 y P5, marca 44 o 45V, pero claro, al rectificar ambas ramas queda mas o menos unos +-30V, y necesito alrededor de +-45V.
> 
> Edito:
> He pensado que, el transformador tiene una toma de 45VAC, y mediante un doblador de tension se podria hacer una fuente doble con una toma simple del transformador, pero la intensidad que deberia proporcionar seria mayor, no?



No hay vuelta de hoja. Ese trafo es de 22VAC Simétricos. Y si, se puede hacer un doblador de tensión, pero es complicarse sin sentido.

Rectificando, obtienes casi +-30VDC muy buenos para empezar algún proyecto de audio.


----------



## Xapas

Mmm... bueno, el caso es que ya tengo montado el amplificador, asi que tengo que obtener los +-45V.

Escribo un nuevo mensaje porque tengo una duda, la mar de tonta, pero quiero quedarme tranquilo. En el trafo que postee anteriormente se ven bastantes pines, concretamente 10. Sea cual sea el pin que tome como referencia, el polimetro me marca siempre voltaje entre cualesquiera dos pines. Sin embargo, me dio por medir la resistencia entre pines, y resulta que sólo hay resistencia muy baja (del orden de 1 ohmio) entre los dos pines de abajo, los tres siguientes, los tres siguientes, y los ultimos dos. Si mido continuidad entre, por ejemplo, el primero y el ultimo, o cualquier combinacion que no sea la anterior, el polimetro marca "overload", lo que significa que es como si estuviera abierto. Porqué marca voltaje entre todos los pines, si dice que esta abierto?


----------



## victor6298

Xapas dijo:


> Mmm... bueno, el caso es que ya tengo montado el amplificador, asi que tengo que obtener los +-45V.
> 
> Escribo un nuevo mensaje porque tengo una duda, la mar de tonta, pero quiero quedarme tranquilo. En el trafo que postee anteriormente se ven bastantes pines, concretamente 10. Sea cual sea el pin que tome como referencia, el polimetro me marca siempre voltaje entre cualesquiera dos pines. Sin embargo, me dio por medir la resistencia entre pines, y resulta que sólo hay resistencia muy baja (del orden de 1 ohmio) entre los dos pines de abajo, los tres siguientes, los tres siguientes, y los ultimos dos. Si mido continuidad entre, por ejemplo, el primero y el ultimo, o cualquier combinacion que no sea la anterior, el polimetro marca "overload", lo que significa que es como si estuviera abierto. Porqué marca voltaje entre todos los pines, si dice que esta abierto?


prueba poniendo el voltimetro en una escala de voltage mayor


----------



## Xapas

victor6298 dijo:


> prueba poniendo el voltimetro en una escala de voltage mayor




Es autorango, lo que hare sera unir los terminales con un fusible, si hace corto sera que toda la bobina esta conectada interiormente, sino, es que se trata de bobinados independientes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buscando cosas por ahí, encontré una fórmula práctica para calcular los capacitores de filtro de una fuente de alimentación. La ecuación es la siguiente:
[LATEX]Vpp=\frac{I * \delta t * 1000} {C}[/LATEX]​ Donde
[LATEX]Vpp[/LATEX] es la tensión de ripple pico-a-pico a la salida del filtro.
[LATEX]I[/LATEX] es la corriente de salida de la fuente dada en *Amperes*.
[LATEX]\delta t[/LATEX] es el tiempo de descarga de los condensadores del filtro dado en *milisegundos*, y vale *7* para 50Hz y *5.8* para 60Hz (en realidad son 100Hz y 120Hz que es la frecuencia del ripple, pero se entiende la idea, no?)
[LATEX]C[/LATEX] es el valor *TOTAL *de la capacidad del filtro dado en *microfaradios*.
Y el 1000 es para que quede bien puesto el punto decimal.

Por ejemplo, si queremos una tensión de ripple pico-a-pico de 3V, con una corriente de carga constante de 2A, es cuestión de poner los datos en la formula y despejar el capacitor:
[LATEX]C=\frac{I * \delta t * 1000} {Vpp}[/LATEX]
Pongamos entonces los valores:
[LATEX]C=\frac{2 * 7 * 1000} {3}[/LATEX] que nos dá *4666uF*​ 
Fácil, ah???
El único problema es saber cual es la tensión de ripple mas conveniente, pero como eso los va acomplicar bastaaaaante, elijan 2 o 3V para un ampli de potencia, y 200mV o menos para un preamplificador que lleva fuente regulada  y es mas fácil meterle caps que sean grandes y de baja tensión.

Que la fuerza los acompañe...

PD: Gracias por los _"me guta" _!!!!​


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buscando cosas por ahí, encontré una fórmula práctica para calcular los capacitores de filtro de una fuente de alimentación. La ecuación es la siguiente:
> [LATEX]Vpp=\frac{I * \delta t * 1000} {C}[/LATEX]​ Donde
> [LATEX]Vpp[/LATEX] es la tensión de ripple pico-a-pico a la salida del filtro.
> [LATEX]I[/LATEX] es la corriente de salida de la fuente dada en *Amperes*.
> [LATEX]\delta t[/LATEX] es el tiempo de descarga de los condensadores del filtro dado en *milisegundos*, y vale *7* para 50Hz y *5.8* para 60Hz (en realidad son 100Hz y 120Hz que es la frecuencia del ripple, pero se entiende la idea, no?)
> [LATEX]C[/LATEX] es el valor *TOTAL *de la capacidad del filtro dado en *microfaradios*.
> Y el 1000 es para que quede bien puesto el punto decimal.



Esa ecuación surge de aproximar la forma exponencial decreciente de la descarga del condensador de filtro a un segmento de recta (su voltaje entre placas). Simplifica los cálculos enoooormemente. La premisa para emplearla es que la carga no sea compleja (debe ser resistiva pura) y no varíe su consumo (A) con un voltaje aplicado variable, pero lamentablemente no es el caso más frecuente de tener como carga (la carga debe ser un sink o drenador de corriente constante).

Se parte de I = C x dV / dt, considerando descarga a corriente constante. Por lo tanto, la forma de la tensión sobre las placas del condensador de filtro va a ser un segmento de recta con pendiente decreciente con el tiempo (algo como esto -> \ ).

Aquí dV pasa a ser Vpp
dt pasan a ser esos milisegundos citados (tener presente cuándo es rectificación de media onda o cuándo es rectificación de onda completa, porque los milisegundos cambian)
I es la corriente media de carga (que pasa a ser igual a la corriente de descarga).

Suele dar resultados aproximados y, por lo general, la capacidad resultante es mayor a la necesaria si el dt tomado se aproxima al tiempo de medio ciclo (ejemplo: 10 mseg para rectificación de onda completa con frecuencia de línea de 50 Hz). Con 7 mseg, estimo que se contempla casos más frecuentes y reales de ripple (aunque no comparé los resultados con métodos más complejos de cálculo).

Dispongo de un desarrollo matemático un poco más complejo para calcular la capacidad teniendo en cuenta el porcentaje de ripple deseado. Lo hice hace muchos años, cuando lo encuentre lo subo. No emplea este método sino funciones coseno, seno y ln. Sigue siendo aproximado también, solo que la aproximación no se hace en la forma de la descarga sino en la relación que guarda los picos de ripple con el valor medio de tensión entre placas.

Saludos

Aquí va el desarrollo matemático:

Rectificación de media onda:



Si consideramos diodos rectificadores y transformadores ideales, t1 va a coincidir con el centro del primer semiciclo de la figura (en la figura no se indica exactamente eso, ya que fue “rescatada” de un libro para evitarme dibujarla en detalle). Esto es en 5 mseg después del origen del eje t, para una frecuencia de línea de 50 Hz. En t1 se va a dar VLMÁXIMA (o VM, para sintetizar de aquí en más).

t2 va a estar definido por el conjunto de RL y C, que son la carga y el condensador de filtro, respectivamente. Su ubicación, por lo general y en la práctica, va a ser entre los 20 mseg y los 25 mseg de esa misma figura (es decir, en algún lugar de la primera cuarta parte del segundo ciclo del voltaje de secundario). Aclaración: t2 puede ubicarse por debajo de los 20 mseg (en esta figura específica) bajo determinadas condiciones de RL y C (valores extremadamente bajos de uno, de otro o de ambos parámetros, por ejemplo). Nosotros vamos a tomar t2 entre los 20 y los 25 mseg (que resulta el caso más racional). En t2 se va a dar VLmínima (o Vm, para sintetizar de aquí en más).

Después de sucesivas operaciones matemáticas (con las que no vienen al caso complicarnos más):

*C = ( arco coseno ( Vm / VM ) – 2 . Π ) / ( 2 . Π . 50 . RL . LN ( Vm / VM ))*

Válida para 50 Hz de frecuencia de línea. LN: base de los logaritmos neperianos. Yo solía utilizar una vieja calculadora científica CASIO fx100C en modo 5 (RAD), para efectuar este cálculo.

Vm / VM suele tomar valores de menos de 1: 0,90 a 0,97 suelen ser comunes.

Ejemplo: RL = 1000 ohmios y Vm / VM = 0,99 (ripple muy exigente)

C = 1945,16 uF

Del mismo modo, pero para Rectificación de onda completa:



*C = arco coseno ( - Vm / VM ) / ( - 2 . Π . 50 . RL . LN ( Vm / VM ))*

Válida para 50 Hz de frecuencia de línea. Atención a los dos signos menos!!!.

Ejemplo: RL = 1000 ohmios y Vm / VM = 0,99 (ripple muy exigente)

C = 950,16 uF

Así como están dadas las fórmulas se pueden utilizar, pero por tanteo y teniendo bastante experiencia, pero para que sean aplicables por todos y sin contar con mucha experiencia vamos a avanzar un poquito más todavía.

Ahora, entra en juego el factor de rizado para ambas fórmulas (Fr):

Fr = Vr eficaz / Vo

Donde Vr eficaz es el voltaje de rizado eficaz que se “monta” sobre el valor medio de tensión de salida Vo.

Vo es un dato de partida para el diseño de nuestra fuente.

Podemos relacionar Vr eficaz con Vo y aquí viene mi única aproximación: supongo la forma de onda del ripple como si fuera verdaderamente senoidal pura (en rigor, no lo es). 

Entonces, hago Vr pico / raiz ( 2 ) (que es propio de señales senoidales puras) y vinculo Vr pico a Vo como una fracción de Vo.

Queda:

Vr pico = p . Vo, siendo p la fracción correspondiente.

Entonces, Fr = p . Vo / ( Vo . raiz ( 2 )) = p / raiz ( 2 )

*p = Fr . raiz ( 2 )*

Ejemplo:

si Fr = 0,01 (esto representa un 1% de ripple)

p = 0,01 . raiz ( 2 ) = 0,01414213...

Surgen:

VM = Vo + p . Vo = Vo ( 1 + p )

Vm = Vo – p . Vo = Vo ( 1 – p )

Vo = VM / ( 1 + p ) = Vm / ( 1 – p )

*Vm / VM = ( 1 – p ) / ( 1 + p )*

Válido para ambos tipos de rectificación.

Sólo resta fijar Fr en algún valor conveniente (digamos entre el 1% y el 3%), calcular p y obtener en consecuencia Vm / VM y luego C.

Tengo tablas de C para distintos valores de Fr y RL. Cuando las encuentre, las subo.

Aclaración: este es un método que se me ocurrió aplicar cuando iva al secundario y me pareció interesante compartir, dado que no lo he visto analizado de esta forma. En esa época nos habían explicado las curvas de Don Schade, pero me carcomía conocer cómo el tipo las había obtenido. Es por eso que me puse a renegar para "llegar" con un método propio!!!. Las ecuaciones de C son exactas y tienen en cuenta una descarga exponencial decreciente en el voltaje del condensador de filtro, gracias a la idealización de los diodos y del transformador.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Muy bueno todo lo que tomaste en cuenta para explicar eso ehh diegomj1973!!!  Lo tomare en  cuenta para la proxima (Y)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Muy bueno todo lo que tomaste en cuenta para explicar eso ehh diegomj1973!!!  Lo tomare en  cuenta para la proxima (Y)
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Gracias!!!.

Para quien quiera ver cómo "llegué" a las fórmulas de C (en ambos casos), en unos días lo subo cuando disponga más tiempo. No es complicado tampoco. Imagínense que lo hice cuando iva al secundario, con herramientas cognitivas adquiridas en ese mismo ciclo, pero con el ímpetu propio de un adolescente que quería aprender y vivía pensando en la electrónica. Se extraña ese "empuje" que con los años se va perdiendo.

Ese método lo apliqué desde ese entonces y con excelentes resultados (cotejados con osciloscopio, los resultados son bastantes precisos). Cuando no tenía a mano esas tablas recurría a una ecuación como la que subió Eduardo, utilizando 9 a 10 mseg para 50 Hz.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bueno lo tuyo Diego!!!!
La verdad es que siempre he usado la fórmula que pasé antes, pero como ando más por el audio de baja señal, casi que los valores de C ya están definidos para mis aplicaciones y mucho no los calculo. Lo de las curvas de Schade lo estudié allá por los 80's pero nunca le dí mucha bola por que era excesivamente "molesto" para un cálculo en el que habían tantas variables "libres" .

Sería bueno, cuando tengas tiempo, que plantees el mismo ejemplo que yo puse  (100% inventado en el momento ) con tus ecuaciones para que podamos comparar los resultados y ver prácticamente cuales son las diferencias.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Muy bueno lo tuyo Diego!!!!
> La verdad es que siempre he usado la fórmula que pasé antes, pero como ando más por el audio de baja señal, casi que los valores de C ya están definidos para mis aplicaciones y mucho no los calculo. Lo de las curvas de Schade lo estudié allá por los 80's pero nunca le dí mucha bola por que era excesivamente "molesto" para un cálculo en el que habían tantas variables "libres" .
> 
> Sería bueno, cuando tengas tiempo, que plantees el mismo ejemplo que yo puse  (100% inventado en el momento ) con tus ecuaciones para que podamos comparar los resultados y ver prácticamente cuales son las diferencias.



Gracias Eduardo!!!

Estimo que algún punto en común deben tener estos dos métodos. En el primer método de I = C . dV / dt, si bien la carga (RL) puede quedar de alguna forma contemplada por I en esa ecuación, no dice nada respecto bajo qué relación de voltaje y resistencia se da esa corriente (puede ser cualquier combinación de Vo y RL que den similar I, sujeto a límites impuestos por dV). Como NO es lo mismo filtrar a bajo voltaje que a alto voltaje, para una misma corriente consumida (las capacidades resultantes a alto voltaje suelen ser menores que las de bajo voltaje, para similar consumo y ripple), suelo preferir el segundo método por mí planteado porque incorpora un valor específico para RL, contemplando esas diferencias antes citadas (la variación de RL en función de la relación de voltaje Vo a la corriente media I).

Dame un tiempito para analizar qué comparativa se puede hacer entre los dos métodos.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK.
El problema es que realmente no conocés RL por que la carga no es resistiva ni estática, y si la vas a estimar en base a la I consumida, pues ahí entra Vo. Lo que me gusta de tu método es que usa el porcentaje de ripple en vez de especificar una tensión de ripple pk-pk, y por ahí puede ser más facil elegir un porcentaje fijo para todo ampli que andar tanteando cuantos volts de ripple elegir.
Claro que si la corriente es fija como en un ampli clase A, lo de RL es mas atractivo y directo, pero en un ampli clase B o AB no es taaan simple....


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK.
> El problema es que realmente no conocés RL por que la carga no es resistiva ni estática, y si la vas a estimar en base a la I consumida, pues ahí entra Vo. Lo que me gusta de tu método es que usa el porcentaje de ripple en vez de especificar una tensión de ripple pk-pk, y por ahí puede ser más facil elegir un porcentaje fijo para todo ampli que andar tanteando cuantos volts de ripple elegir.
> Claro que si la corriente es fija como en un ampli clase A, lo de RL es mas atractivo y directo, pero en un ampli clase B o AB no es taaan simple....



Por supuesto que en algún punto de ambos métodos debemos "presuponer o colar" algún parámetro de partida que difícilmente se cumpla tal cual o exactamente en la realidad. Como dije, el segundo método sigue siendo aproximado. Los resultados del segundo método pueden llegar a ajustarse mejor a condiciones reales o a variantes con el nivel de voltaje como mencioné anteriormente (sin llegar a ser un método más complejo como el de Schade). El hecho de "meter" el valor de RL en el cálculo de C hace que estemos más cerca del proceso físico real que "meter" I. Lo que define la constante de tiempo en la descarga es RL . C, más que todo.

La "falencia" (es una forma de llamarla porque de todos modos es un método que da excelentes resultados, si es bien empleado) más clara del primer método es cuando se plantea similar consumo I en dos casos bajo tensiones diferentes Vo, pero con similares ripples dV. Ambos cálculos arrojan similares capacidades cuando eso en rigor no es cierto. El segundo método contempla esa variación de RL y arroja resultados diferentes para ambos casos, como es de esperar verdaderamente en la práctica.

Si la corriente es fija y la carga es resistiva pura, se simplifica mucho todo, como vos bien comentaste Eduardo. Ojo que no todos los ampli en clase A drenan corriente constante: un caso típico es cuando llevan fuentes partidas y acople directo (por lo general de +V a la salida -> constante y -V a la salida -> constante si está en reposo, sino es variable. El buffer del italiano Ciufoli drena verdadera corriente constante porque es capacitivamente acoplado y el parlante "toma" señal en paralelo al mosfet en lugar de tomar en paralelo a la carga del mosfet (que es una fuente de corriente constante).



Saludos

PD: cuando pueda subo todas las tablas (aunque son fáciles de hacer) para que las evalúen detenidamente y podamos considerar "otro" método o punto de vista de los que ya conocíamos. Esa era y es mi visión cuando lo desarrollé allá por los '90. A rápidas, en mi trabajo, hice una tablita para ONDA COMPLETA y 50 Hz con RL entre 1 y 100 ohmios, en pasos de 1 ohm y Fr entre 1 y 10 %, en pasos de 1 %. Espero les sea de utilidad. También subo para MEDIA ONDA y 50 Hz. REVISEN y AVISEN si hay algo mal!!!. Es de hacer notar que no hay una relación lineal entre capacidad C y Fr, para una RL dada. En el último adjunto pueden encontrar unas relaciones de sumo interés.


----------



## diegomj1973

La discrepancia en los resultados entre el primer método (el que parte de I = C . dV / dt) y el segundo método (por mí propuesto) es mayor cuanto menor sea el ripple esperado.

Por ejemplo: para un Fr del 10 % hay una diferencia del 9,41 % en el cálculo de la capacidad. Esto sugiere que los 7 mseg tomados como tiempo de descarga deben aumentarse en esa proporción si tomamos como referencia el segundo método. Indicaría un dt de 7,66 mseg.

Para un Fr del 1 % hay una diferencia del 32,08 % en el cálculo de la capacidad. Esto sugiere que los 7 mseg tomados como tiempo de descarga deben aumentarse en esa proporción si tomamos como referencia el segundo método. Indicaría un dt de 9,25 mseg. Y eso es razonable que suceda, ya que se ha aumentado el tiempo de descarga por incorporar mayor C para reducir el ripple (se intercepta a la semionda seno creciente más cerca del pico que de la base de esa misma onda).

A pesar de la mayor discrepancia de un método respecto a otro en los menores dV o ripples, sugiero que si desean utilizar el método que parte de I = C . dV / dt lo hagan solamente para esa zona de bajo ripple y no mucho más que de ahí (digamos hasta un 2 o 3 % máximo de Fr), ya que es ahí donde se comporta mejor ese método y no necesariamente en la zona de altos ripples, siempre y cuando tomen un dt de alrededor de 9 mseg, como yo supe utilizarlo cuando no tenía las tablas a mano del segundo método.

La explicación a eso es que si el dV es muy grande, la I ya no queda tan constante durante el fenómeno de descarga y el modelo (que se basa en eso mismo: I constante) induce serios errores.

Una aplicación del primer método sería más para señal que para potencia, salvo contemos con brutos bancos de condensadores para manejo de alta potencia y con bajo ripple.

Espero les sirva mis conclusiones.

Saludos

PD: lo que puedo hacer para todos es tabular distintos dt para distintos Fr conforme deseen seguir empleando el primer método para amplios dV, aunque ya pierde algo de practicidad su utilización (salvo se logren acordar de memoria los distintos dt para los distintos dV o Fr deseados!!!).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La discrepancia en los resultados entre el primer método (el que parte de I = C . dV / dt) y el segundo método (por mí propuesto) es mayor cuanto menor sea el ripple esperado.
> 
> Por ejemplo: para un Fr del 10 % hay una diferencia del 9,41 % en el cálculo de la capacidad. Esto sugiere que los 7 mseg tomados como tiempo de descarga deben aumentarse en esa proporción si tomamos como referencia el segundo método. Indicaría un dt de 7,66 mseg.
> 
> Para un Fr del 1 % hay una diferencia del 32,08 % en el cálculo de la capacidad. Esto sugiere que los 7 mseg tomados como tiempo de descarga deben aumentarse en esa proporción si tomamos como referencia el segundo método. Indicaría un dt de 9,25 mseg. Y eso es razonable que suceda, ya que se ha aumentado el tiempo de descarga por incorporar mayor C para reducir el ripple (se intercepta a la semionda seno creciente más cerca del pico que de la base de esa misma onda).


Diego: Muy buen análisis, pero tiene un problema  (bah...no es problema, es que falta ponerlo en contexto)
Buscar factores de ripple taaaan bajos (1%) solo con filtrado capacitivo no tiene caso por que como bien mostrás, según la ecuación que presenté, tenés que llevar Δt a 9.25ms (ya que es la unica variable libre para toquetear), y eso implica un tiempo de carga de los capacitores del orden de los 750µs, con lo cual la corriente exigida al trafo sería altísima y, o no va a lograr la carga del cap si no entrega esa corriente o se va a terminar quemando mal 
Valores "razonables" de factor de ripple para amplis de potencia son del orden del 10% y para señal débil son del orden del 3 a 5%. Para mejorarlo, en el primer caso hay que apoyarse en la SVR del amplificador, que tiene el máximo cerca de los 100Hz y ronda los 40dB, así que el efecto del ripple "puro" de la alimentación queda por debajo del 0.5% (la cuenta dá el 0.1% pero no me la creo). En el segundo caso, siempre hay un regulador integrado en la etapa de alimentación, y el rechazo al ripple de un 7815 ronda los 70dB (typ), así que finalmente el ripple efectivo a la salida del regulador queda del orden del 0.002% y se lo puede bajar mas con un filtro Π CRC en lugar de los caps "solitos".

Por ultimo, una diferencia del 10% en el valor final del ripple, si bien es bastante alta, casi que no pesa nada contra la mejora propia que aplican los propios dispositivos alimentados. Vamos... que 10% y 11% son caaaasi lo mismo si luego lo divido en 100...

En resumen, si bien tu método es el "método verdadero" que dá la teoría y que hemos estudiado, las aproximaciones de esta otra formulita *yo creo* que son MUY razonablemente buenas en el contexto real de las aplicaciones que estamos considerando, claro... en la medida que elijamos correctamente los factores que participan en ella


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Diego: Muy buen análisis, pero tiene un problema  (bah...no es problema, es que falta ponerlo en contexto)
> Buscar factores de ripple taaaan bajos (1%) solo con filtrado capacitivo no tiene caso por que como bien mostrás, según la ecuación que presenté, tenés que llevar Δt a 9.25ms (ya que es la unica variable libre para toquetear), y eso implica un tiempo de carga del los capacitores del orden de los 750µs, con lo cual la corriente exigida al trafo sería altísima y, o no va a lograr la carga del cap si no entrega esa corriente o se va a terminar quemando mal
> Valores "razonables" de factor de ripple para amplis de potencia son del orden del 10% y para señal débil son del orden del 3 a 5%. Para mejorarlo, en el primer caso hay que apoyarse en la SVR del amplificador, que tiene el máximo cerca de los 100Hz y ronda los 40dB, así que el efecto del ripple "puro" de la alimentación queda por debajo del 0.5% (la cuenta dá el 0.1% pero no me la creo). En el segundo caso, siempre hay un regulador integrado en la etapa de alimentación, y el rechazo al ripple de un 7815 ronda los 70dB (typ), así que finalmente el ripple efectivo a la salida del regulador queda del orden del 0.002% y se lo puede bajar mas con un filtro Π CRC en lugar de los caps "solitos".
> 
> Por ultimo, una diferencia del 10% en el valor final del ripple, si bien es bastante, casi que no pesa nada contra la mejora propia que aplican los propios dispositivos alimentados. Vamos... que 10% y 11% son caaaasi lo mismo si luego lo divido en 100...
> 
> En resumen, si bien tu método es "método verdadero" que dá la teoría y que hemos estudiado, las aproximaciones de esta otra formulita *yo creo* que son MUY razonablemente buenas en el contexto real de las aplicaciones que estamos considerando, claro... en la medida que elijamos correctamente los factores que participan en ella



Totalmente de acuerdo en todo contigo Eduardo. Como comenté antes, un ripple de 1 % es muy exigente y antes de poner un filtro capacitivo sólo que pretenda solucionar todo existen otras técnicas más idóneas y racionales para tener presente (como filtrados "débiles" con reguladores posteriores, considerando el rechazo de ripple que tenga el circuito particular y la atenuación de ripple que produzcan esos mismos reguladores después del filtrado, por supuesto). Incluso todo esto tiene que ir de la mano con el dimensionamiento de los diodos y trafos (no es que no exista conexión entre estos elementos, sino que trabajan en conjunto).

Claro que no es gran diferencia ese casi 10 % de discrepancia entre métodos!!!, porque ya de cajón tenemos tolerancias en electrolíticos que pueden trepar al 20 %!!!. Simplemente lo mencioné para cotejar diferencias entre uno y otro método (como anteriormente lo solicitaste).

Y no es que sea mi método verdadero, porque en algún punto debemos estimar también algún parámetro (RL, por ejemplo e incluso la aproximación de forma de onda del ripple, que en rigor no es sinusoidal). Sólo que trabaja más cercano al efecto físico real de funcionamiento del filtro.

Saludos y gracias por tu apreciación!!!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Y no es que sea mi método verdadero, porque en algún punto debemos estimar también algún parámetro (RL, por ejemplo e incluso la aproximación de forma de onda del ripple, que en rigor no es sinusoidal). Sólo que trabaja más cercano al efecto físico real de funcionamiento del filtro.


Bueeee.....lo que pasa es que, tal como decís, es bastaaante mas cercano a la realidad desde el punto de vista del funcionamiento de todo el conjunto trafo+rectificador+filtro+carga, pero - como siempre - hay que poner un límite en "hasta donde vale lo que sucede" y con eso tratar de recortar la complejidad del análisis y calculo. 10% de error en realidad es muchísmo si lo tomamos aislado, pero como esto no funciona "aislado del mundo" y las tolerancias de los componentes superan el error de aproximación., la formulita vale bien. De ultima, si lo mirás friamente, no es descabellado aproximar una exponencial por un segmento de recta si considerás que el consumo de la carga se mantiene estable (y la corriente de carga constante ) durante los 10ms que dura el fenomeno de carga-descarga de los caps.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Saludos y gracias por tu apreciación!!!.


Gracias a vos por tomarte el laburazo de hacer este análisis y compartirlo con nosotros


----------



## diegomj1973

Para quienes les enloquezcan los métodos gráficos y para rectificación de onda completa y 50 Hz aquí tienen para divertirse:





Saludos

PD: en la última gráfica, Vo es 10 V. De ahí se puede extrapolar a otros voltajes simplemente multiplicando en razón directa lo que se lea en eje Y. Ejemplo: para 55 V de Vo, multiplicar x 55 y luego dividir x 10 lo que se lea en eje Y (es decir, x 5.5).


----------



## Tacatomon

Para no complicarme mucho la vida y no quedarme "corto" siempre compro condensadores de más de 22,000uF a 100V o más.

Igual si me armo un TDA2030, ya los tengo ahí... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Obvio, es broma 

Se agradece toda la teoría y análisis Diego y Zoidberg.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## opamp

Para los Foristas que no están acostumbrados al análisis matemático, les recuerdo la "Ley del 10%" . Al rectificar una onda seno obtienes un VMax(Vpico). Asumes como  Vrizado(MAXIMO) : 10% VMAX . Por ejemplo si el Vsec de tu trafo es de 20Vac, despues de rectificar tienes , VMAX(Vpico): 20 x 1.4142 - Vd (0.75V(media onda o toma central), 1.5V(tipo puente) ) . Suponiendo rectificación tipo puente , tenemos : VMAX : 20Vac x 1.4142 - 1.5V = 26.78Vpico; el voltaje de rizado màximo(Vrpp= 10%VMAX:2.678Vpp). El Vpromedio,(VDC), es: VMAX - Vpp/2 = 26.78 Vp- 2.678Vpp/2 =25.44VDC . La Fórmula es: Vrpp = I x T /C . Donde : I= Vout/Rl , T =10mS(1/2T de 50 Hz), C= el condensador por calcular. La fórmula es más exacta si escogemos como diseño un Vrpp menor al 10% VMAX ,( 7%n 5%, 3% , etc.) . Al escoger Vrpp muy bajos, (3%, 2%, 1%),hacemos que el condensador de filtro, C , exija una fuerte corriente de pico para su carga lo que lleva a sobredimensionar los diodos, recuerden que la temperatura en el diodo es función de :i^2 x t. Por último los condensadores electrolíticos que empleamos para filtraje vienen con un error de : +/-20%, al valor hallado teóricamente sumenle el 20%, por lo general los fabricantes( Made in China ) dan de menos,.... Saludos TercerMundistas.


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches foreros, despues de tomarme unas vacaciones decidi retomar mi hobby y terminar  mi equipo de audio, y acudo a ustedes por un problema.
 Tengo funcionando un amplificador tda7377 (mariano) que funciona perfecto, tengo un pre(tupolev) que creo encontre la falla. ademas tengo un vumetro (diseño propio) y control de temperatura (diseño propio) y protector de altavoces (Dr Z/Crimson), el problema en si es al conectar el pre. y el ampli., y a mi parecer el problema es la masa de ambos, ya que los tengo alimentados por separado, el trafo del amplificador es de 12v, sin tap central, y el que alimenta pre (9+9) y demas si posee tap central.
 Al conectarlos hace un ruido extremadamente fuerte y no reproduce musica (aclaro el amplificador ya lo tenia funcionando), antes de meter mano y quemar algo, me lei el foro, pero no encontre un caso puntual, analizandolo supongo que deberia hacer un doblador de tension y utilizar solo el trafo del amplificador para obtener GND, conectar a los reguladores y que estos alimenten el pre, pero no se se crearan ruidos ya que contruiria 2 puentes rectificadores para un mismo trafo. desconecte todo, solo dejando pre y ampli, y el ruido sigue. Dejo un esquema a grandes rasgos de la coneccion


----------



## Fogonazo

​
La conexión entre previo y amplificador (GND) *¿ Como se hace ?*.
La malla de los cables blindados *NO* sirve.


----------



## Marce

Gracias por tomarse su tiempo y darme una mano.
Entonces ahi esta el tema fogo




 Uso ese tipo de cable, la malla de alambres que recubre los 2 cables es el gnd. que va desde el pre. hasta el ampli.
 ¿como seria la coneccion correcta?, porque pensaba que la malla era gnd.


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Gracias por tomarse su tiempo y darme una mano.
> Entonces ahi esta el tema fogo
> http://www.coloredhome.com/agptvout/instalar_tarjeta_grafica_9992.JPG
> Uso ese tipo de cable, la malla de alambres que recubre los 2 cables es el gnd. que va desde el pre. hasta el ampli.
> ¿como seria la coneccion correcta?, porque pensaba que la malla era gnd.



La maya *SI* se conecta a *GND*.

Pero *NO* se debe emplear como conductor para unir GND del Previo con GND del amplificador ya que una circulación de corriente a través e esta, así sea mínima provoca zumbidos.

Antes de conectar todo sería conveniente que compruebes que el TDA7377 *"Solo"* sin conexión al previo *NO* tenga ruidos.
Esto se comprueba colocando una resistencia de bajo valor sobre las entradas de señal a GND o directamente un puente de alambre provisorio al encender el equipo, *NO* debe haber ruido o debe ser muy bajo (Casi imperceptible)
Si aquí ya apareció ruido habrá que revisar *"Todo"*

*Para conectar:*
Primero unir GND de ambas fuentes con un cable, en tu caso (-) de la *entrada* de tensión a la placa del TDA7377 con GND de la *salida* de señal del previo.
Esto puede variar en algunos casos.

La maya de los cables blindados solo se suelda en un extremo (Lado previo o lado amplificador), el otro extremo se deja libre.

Si todo está OK NO hará falta conectar el extremo de la maya que quedó libre.


----------



## Marce

infinitamente agradecido por el dato, mañana sin falta lo pruebo y comento
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marce

Fogonazo dijo:


> La maya *SI* se conecta a *GND*.
> Si aquí ya apareció ruido habrá que revisar *"Todo"*


 Tengo que revisar todo  el ruido sigue estando, no se fue ni con las indicaciones que me diste, voy a desmontar todo del gabinete y a probar todo por separado a ver donde esta la falla, muchisimas gracias por darme una mano fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

Los ruidos suelen ser motivo importante de dolores de cabeza, por no decir otras cosas.

Una buena forma de evitarlos es ir agregando componentes (PCB´s) por pasos, por ejemplo:

Primero el amplificador con su correspondiente comprobación.
Luego potenciómetro de volumen y su comprobación
Previo y su comprobación
Fichas de entrada y su comprobación
Puesta a tierra y su comprobación

De esta forma es fácil de detectar de donde proviene cualquier aparición de ruido.


----------



## Pablo Gimenez

Y yo que pensaba que me iba ir a dormir sin aprender nada hoy.. 
Gracias!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Marce

Encontre lo que causaba ruido, eran las entradas Rca. Saque el cable in del preamp. y apenas se escuchaba un ruido , al conectarlo a las rca hembras se producia el ruido, supongo que debe ser por que es un gabinete metalico, y las rca van con las tuercas, y en algun lado de todo el montaje de las partes e metido la pata.
 Probe conectando las rca al aire (aisladas de todo) y se escucha como los dioses , solo queda un infimo ruido, del cual me quedan varios tips que e leido para hacer (revisar cables, soldar la carcaza de los potenciometros, revisar el trafo, puestas a tierra, etc etc.)
 Cuando termine todo el gabinete pongo fotos de todos los montajes y sus respectivos post del foro.
 Muchas gracias por su tiempo y darme una mano


----------



## emiro

mesurgío una duda con el tema de las tierras, es que no sé si sea correcto tambien conectar la tierra del amplificador con la tierra del cable de red que tiene tres patas "fase, neutro y tierra"


----------



## Marce

Asi lo describe el profe:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> NOP.
> Lo que digo es que la masa del ampli vaya directa a la puesta a tierra, mientras que la del pre vaya AL MISMO punto pero con una resistencia de 10 ohms de por medio.
> 
> 
> No se hace nada diferente. Ponés a tierra el ampli en el chasis directamente, y ponés a tierra el pre con 10 ohms de por medio a su propio chasis... y nada mas. Luego se juntan las puestas a tierra en el enchufe, zapatilla, lo que usés....claro que debés usar cables y fichas de 220V con puesta a tierra.
> 
> Tu problema es que estás confundiendo la MASA de cada equipo con la PUESTA A TIERRA de cada equipo, y no son la misma cosa. Las masas, en tu caso, se conectan por medio de las fichas y cables de conexión (PLUG, RCA, lo que sea). Las que no se conectan directamente son las puestas a tierra, por eso ponemos ahí la resistencia, para "quebrar" los lazos de masa...


----------



## yuccez

Que tal amigos, mi duda es sobre el calentamiento 65 trafo, la cantidad micro faradios es significativa en el desempeño del trafo? Esto es por que tengo un trafo de 18-0-18 a 6 amperes con 4700 micro faradios por rama para un par de lm 1875 y vaya, que el transformador al cabo de un par de horas de estar sonando al 60% de volumen, ya está como para asar un pollo, después le agregue a la fuente otro par de consensos del 4700 y un par de 2200, quedando 11600 micro faradios por rama y sorpresa!!!! Ahora el trafo solo entibia, simple coincidencia?? O de verdad el tené resultados poca capacidad de filtrado hace que caliente mucho el transformador?


----------



## el-rey-julien

para las fuentes con trasformador común ,siempre recomiendan capacitores de 10000µf (en amplificadores) ,
para fuentes electrónicas no hace falta capasitores de tan alto valor,


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tienes una tensión de 70V, de los cuales unos *45V* caen sobre el zener quedan 25V, para conseguir una corriente de unos 25mA --> R = V/I = 25V/0,025A = *1000Ω*
> 
> Disipación sobre resistencia: W = V * I = 25V * 0,025A = *0,625W*
> 
> Disipación sobre el zener: W = V * I = 45V * 0,025A = *1,125W*



Si tengo un amplificador que usa ±95Vcc y el diodo zener que uso es de 43v, R2 quedaría así??: 
Tensión de 95V, de los cuales unos *43V* caen sobre el zener quedan 52V, para conseguir una corriente de unos 25mA --> R = V/I = 52V/0,025A = *2080Ω*

Disipación sobre resistencia: W = V * I = 52V * 0,025A = *1,3W*

Disipación sobre el zener: W = V * I = 43V * 0,025A = *1,075W*

Si fuese así, la resistencia de 2080Ω no la conseguiría sino que conseguiría 2200Ω y con ese valor la corriente sería de 0,0236A.... Esto afecta en algo??? Afectaria en algo si la pongo de 1000Ω??? Asi daría 0,050A y sobrarían mA, o talvez no, alguien sabe???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Si tengo un amplificador que usa ±95Vcc y el diodo zener que uso es de 43v, R2 quedaría así??:
> Tensión de 95V, de los cuales unos *43V* caen sobre el zener quedan 52V, para conseguir una corriente de unos 25mA --> R = V/I = 52V/0,025A = *2080Ω*
> 
> Disipación sobre resistencia: W = V * I = 52V * 0,025A = *1,3W*
> 
> Disipación sobre el zener: W = V * I = 43V * 0,025A = *1,075W*
> 
> Si fuese así, la resistencia de 2080Ω no la conseguiría sino que conseguiría 2200Ω y con ese valor la corriente sería de 0,0236A.... Esto afecta en algo??? Afectaria en algo si la pongo de 1000Ω??? Asi daría 0,050A y sobrarían mA, o talvez no, alguien sabe???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!




El calculo de la resistencia del zener se hace bajo 2 premisas 

1) La resistencia *debe* proveer suficiente corriente a la base del transistor para la condición de *máximo consumo* del regulador.
2) La resistencia *NO debe* permitir sobrepasar la corriente máxima admitida por el zener cuando el regulador entrega el *mínimo consumo*

Si se cumplen estas premisas todo bien 
Si *NO* se cumplen puede ocurrir que no regule o se queme el zener 

Tema de lectura:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calculo-resistencia-limitadora-regulador-diodo-zener-109896/


----------



## nuk

buenas !

_estaba revisando la fuente de mariano para adaptar los componentes que tengo
y en su fuente, mariano utiliza el punto estrella que fogonazo menciona aquí para evitar
ruidos,zumbidos y oscilaciones o cualquier otra cosa en la etapa de filtrado.
_
hay alguna posibilidad de utilizar un punto estrella utilizando estaño ?... en un recubrimiento de 
de cobre, hasta un punto atornilla-ble, o esto agra-baria aun mas la situación resistiva que se 
genera en la etapa de filtrado.
algo así: Lineas rosadas


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

amigos un saludo tengo una duda estoy ensamblando un amplificador tengo un tranformador de un equipo sony  el cual es de 55+55 ac pero los condensadores que tengo a mano son de 63v3300uf tengo 6 me servirán o el voltaje se aproxima mucho al de los condensadores siempre compro los condensadores un 25% mas sobre el voltaje que voy a trabajar pero e estado corto de dinero y aquí están algo costosos gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> buenas !
> 
> _estaba revisando la fuente de mariano para adaptar los componentes que tengo
> y en su fuente, mariano utiliza el punto estrella que fogonazo menciona aquí para evitar
> ruidos,zumbidos y oscilaciones o cualquier otra cosa en la etapa de filtrado.
> _
> hay alguna posibilidad de utilizar un punto estrella utilizando estaño ?... en un recubrimiento de
> de cobre, hasta un punto atornilla-ble, o esto agra-baria aun mas la situación resistiva que se
> genera en la etapa de filtrado.
> algo así: Lineas rosadas



Es posible y también aconsejable estañar la pista de cobre de "tierra".
Colocar un tornillo NO afecta, siempre y cuando la resistencia de contacto/soldadura sea *ínfima o despreciable*  respecto a las demás resistencias parásitas del circuito.

*Opciones:*
Soldar el tornillo al cobre
Soldar la tuerca al cobre

Si no mal recuerdo en el tema del Dr.Z sobre el amplificador 8.0 aparece una imagen de lo que deseas hacer.




Alexander Castellanos dijo:


> amigos un saludo tengo una duda estoy ensamblando un amplificador tengo un tranformador de un equipo sony  el cual es de 55+55 ac pero los condensadores que tengo a mano son de 63v3300uf tengo 6 me servirán o el voltaje se aproxima mucho al de los condensadores siempre compro los condensadores un 25% mas sobre el voltaje que voy a trabajar pero e estado corto de dinero y aquí están algo costosos gracias de antemano.



*No* te sirven, ya que al rectificar y filtrar obtendrás unos ±77Vcc


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

*No* te sirven, ya que al rectificar y filtrar obtendrás unos ±77Vcc[/QUOTE]

gracias por responder y si sumo los condensadores asi +-+- dejo imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se podrian poner en serie y cada capacitor con una resistencia de 3k3 en paralelo para ecualizarlos (ésto es *muy* importante).

Pero entonces tendrás el doble del voltaje y la mitad de la capacidad.

Saludos !


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se podrian poner en serie y cada capacitor con una resistencia de 3k3 en paralelo para ecualizarlos (ésto es *muy* importante).
> 
> Pero entonces tendrás el doble del voltaje y la mitad de la capacidad.
> 
> Saludos !



hola gracias por la respuesta también tengo dos condensadores de 10.000uf 63v y dos 6.800uf42v si hago lo mismo con esto el voltaje seria menos osea 105v adjunto imagen con las resistencias asi es que me dices que las coloque para ecualizarlos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No entendí


----------



## Delphos

Que tal amigos del foro  , este tema lo inicie en el hilo de componentes electronicos falsificados pero creo que su lugar es aqui,,les cuento estoy armando un amplificador y estoy armando su fuente de alimentacion con un voltaje de +/- 95vcd, los capacitores mas aproximados en voltaje que encuentro son de 100vcd, que quedarian muy justos , asi que compre capacitores de 22000mf. a 63 vcd y los estoy poniendo en serie para obtener de esta manera 11000mf. y en teoria, soportarian un voltaje de 126 vcd, que ya estaria mucho mejor, pero el tema es que se calientan , pasada media hora ya se sienten bastante calientes, no quiero imaginar despues de 5 horas de trabajo lo que va a pasar, estos capacitores son de la marca rubicon, pienso que el motivo sea que los capacitores sean truchos,     como podria determinar si los capacitores me estan creando problemas o me esta faltando algo??? o hay un mal diseño de pcb,,,,les aclaro que no soy profesional del tema y estoy un poco desconcertado,,,El compañero Dos metros, me aconsejaba usar un divisor resistivo, pero no se como calcularlo y igual tenia entendido que el divisor resistivo sirve para reducir el voltaje,   agradecere enormemente su ayuda para determinar que esta pasando,  ya que inverti mucho dinero en estos capacitores y ahora no me van a servir ....
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Que tal amigos del foro  , este tema lo inicie en el hilo de componentes electronicos falsificados pero creo que su lugar es aqui,,les cuento estoy armando un amplificador y estoy armando su fuente de alimentacion con un voltaje de +/- 95vcd, los capacitores mas aproximados en voltaje que encuentro son de 100vcd, que quedarian muy justos , asi que compre capacitores de 22000mf. a 63 vcd y los estoy poniendo en serie para obtener de esta manera 11000mf. y en teoria, soportarian un voltaje de 126 vcd, que ya estaria mucho mejor, pero el tema es que se calientan , pasada media hora ya se sienten bastante calientes, no quiero imaginar despues de 5 horas de trabajo lo que va a pasar, estos capacitores son de la marca rubicon, pienso que el motivo sea que los capacitores sean truchos,     como podria determinar si los capacitores me estan creando problemas o me esta faltando algo??? o hay un mal diseño de pcb,,,,les aclaro que no soy profesional del tema y estoy un poco desconcertado,,,El compañero Dos metros, me aconsejaba usar un divisor resistivo, pero no se como calcularlo y igual tenia entendido que el divisor resistivo sirve para reducir el voltaje,   agradecere enormemente su ayuda para determinar que esta pasando,  ya que inverti mucho dinero en estos capacitores y ahora no me van a servir ....
> Saludos.



Probablemente tengas capacitores de mala calidad y debes agregar en paralelo con los capacitores un divisor de tensión resistivo que equilibre las tensiones sobre los capacitores.


----------



## Tacatomon

Por las resistencias no debe circular demasiada corriente. Estaríamos  hablando de algo entre 33kOhms-100kOhms. Se colocan entre +VCC/-VCC a  GND, entre cada pareja de condensadores. No reducen en casi nada el voltaje de salida de la fuente, ya que son de alto valor. Todas deben de ser del Mismo valor que tengas a la mano, de ahí que la división sea exactamente a la mitad de +-VCC y cada condensador no vea mas que eso.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Delphos

Muchas gracias por responder maestro Fogonazo y amigo Tacatomon , haber si entendi , seria algo como lo que represento en el adjunto???? cual seria el valor mas recomendable de las resistencias 33k o 100k?? y cual seria su wattaje 1 Watt??


----------



## Tacatomon

Cada resistencia de debe de estar con un condensador, en paralelo. Te faltan 4 resistencias mas.

El valor, el que tengas a la mano. Con 1W vas sobrado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 118612
​
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post961812


----------



## Delphos

Excelente Maestro Fogonazo, queda muy claro , lo voy a probar y les estaré comentando los resultados, Mil gracias  .


----------



## Delphos

Saludos amigos del foro , pues reportandome con los avances de mi fuente, ya realize el arreglo que amablemente me sugirieron con la colocacion del divisor resisitivo, pero resulta que antes se empezaba a calentar despues de media hora de trabajo, ahora con el arreglo.. empieza a calentar despues de 45 minutos ,por lo que al parecer de plano los capacitores son una autentica porqueria  y no me va a quedar otro remedio que botarlos a la basura , No se que otra cosa pudiera hacer para rescatarlos o de plano la unica solucion es cambiarlos,, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro , pues reportandome con los avances de mi fuente, ya realize el arreglo que amablemente me sugirieron con la colocacion del divisor resisitivo, pero resulta que antes se empezaba a calentar despues de media hora de trabajo, ahora con el arreglo.. empieza a calentar despues de 45 minutos ,por lo que al parecer de plano los capacitores son una autentica porqueria  y no me va a quedar otro remedio que botarlos a la basura , No se que otra cosa pudiera hacer para rescatarlos o de plano la unica solucion es cambiarlos,, gracias por su ayuda



¿ Que cosa es lo que se calienta ?

Si son los capacitores, revisa que exista sobre cada uno de ellos la misma tensión


----------



## Delphos

Gracias maestro Fogonazo, efectivamente lo que calientan son los capacitores, ok voy achecar la tension de cada capacitor y les comento


----------



## Delphos

Ya revise las tensiones de los capacitores y estan de la siguiente manera:

rama ++                       rama --

cap1 = 48.3 vcd      cap1 = - 47.3 vcd
cap2 = 48.1 vcd      cap2 = - 48.2 vcd
cap3 = 48.1 vcd      cap3 = - 48.2 vcd
cap4 = 48.1 vcd      cap4 = - 47.4 vcd

Al parecer estan mas o menos igual, solo en la rama negativa hay una pequeña diferencia del 1er y cuarto capacitor, esta diferencia podria crear problemas??  lo que note tambien es que hay una variacion de voltaje de aprox. 0.5 volt, pero al parecer esta variacion viene desde la linea de Ac, ya que la medi en alterna y desde ahi se ve esta variacion,,,alguna idea???
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

cap1= 48.3vcd	cap1=-47.3 vcd
cap2= 48.1vcd	cap2=-48.2 vcd
cap3=48.1vcd	cap3=-48.2 vcd
cap4=48.1vcd	cap4=-47.4 vcd

Las diferencias son perfectamente aceptables.

¿ El calentamiento se produce en vacío, equipo sin entregar potencia o cuando el equipo se encuentra funcionando a cierta potencia. ?

*Edit:*

La consulta es solo curiosidad, sea cual fuera la respuesta: *Cambia los capacitores*

Poseen una *ESR* (*E*quivalent *S*eries *R*esistance) muy alta o demasiadas pérdidas.

Tal ves mejoren un poco dejándolos con tensión un par de horas, aunque no creo.


----------



## Delphos

Gracias por responder maestro Fogonazo , lo probe de las 2 formas, en vacio, sin nada conectado a la salida y con carga, ya con el amplificador conectado y funcionando como al 40% de su potencia, en las 2 formas presentaron el mismo calentamiento, desafortunadamente voy a tener que cambiar capacitores, una lastima ya que no me costaron muy baratos que digamos , pero es el riesgo que se corre al comprar componentes, que remedio, Mil gracias por la ayuda maestro, no pude rescatar estos capacitores, pero fue muy util para mi aprendizaje el tema de el divisor resisitivo
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Gracias por responder maestro Fogonazo , lo probe de las 2 formas, en vacio, sin nada conectado a la salida y con carga, ya con el amplificador conectado y funcionando como al 40% de su potencia, en las 2 formas presentaron el mismo calentamiento, desafortunadamente voy a tener que cambiar capacitores, una lastima ya que no me costaron muy baratos que digamos , pero es el riesgo que se corre al comprar componentes, que remedio, Mil gracias por la ayuda maestro, no pude rescatar estos capacitores, pero fue muy util para mi aprendizaje el tema de el divisor resisitivo
> Saludos cordiales



Yo efectuaría una prueba, dejar la fuente con tensión un par de horas y vería que ocurre  , a medida que pasa el tiempo ir verificando temperatura. 
Luego desconectaría, dejaría que tome temperatura ambiente y volvería a probar.

En alguna oportunidad me pasó que el electrolítico que contienen dentro los capacitores requirió un período de "Formación".


----------



## Delphos

Ok maestro, asi lo voy a hacer, aunque de lo poco que se an calentado, 2 capacitores como que ya se empezaron a inflar, los voy a dejar, haber si no obtengo una sonora explosion  , ja ja ja, Gracias y saludos .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Delphos dijo:


> 2 capacitores como que ya se empezaron a inflar, los voy a dejar, haber si no obtengo una sonora explosion


----------



## mrmay

Buenas foreros 
Tengo las siguientes dudas con las fuentes lineales, resulta que he visto algunas fuentes que, en el puente rectificador llevan unos capacitores y al final en la salida unas resistencias y nuevamente otros capacitores que van del positivo a punto centro y punto centro al negativo, por este motivo me dirijo a ustedes con el fin de que me guíen con información sobre para que se usan y como se calculan dichas resistencias 
Adjunto imagen para darme a entender mas 
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Los capacitores en paralelo con cada diodo sirven para compensar el tiempo de recuperación del diodo, es posible calcularlos, pero en el 99,99% de las fuentes con 100nF funcionará perfecto.

Las resistencias se emplean para descargar los capacitores electrolíticos y deben cumplir con:

1) No consumir demasiada corriente como para afectar el funcionamiento de la fuente
2) No ser de un valor excesivamente elevado y que no cumplan su función. 

También pueden *NO* colocarse y dejar que el propio circuito descargue los capacitores.


----------



## Yetrox

Delphos dijo:


> Ok maestro, asi lo voy a hacer, aunque de lo poco que se an calentado, 2 capacitores como que ya se empezaron a inflar, los voy a dejar, haber si no obtengo una sonora explosion  , ja ja ja, Gracias y saludos .



Delphos Probaste con trafos diferentes, pero creo que el dilema va estar más en condensadores falsos y si que estan saliendo malos.


----------



## mrmay

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los capacitores en paralelo con cada diodo sirven para compensar el tiempo de recuperación del diodo, es posible calcularlos, pero en el 99,99% de las fuentes con 100nF funcionará perfecto.
> 
> Las resistencias se emplean para descargar los capacitores electrolíticos y deben cumplir con:
> 
> 1) No consumir demasiada corriente como para afectar el funcionamiento de la fuente
> 2) No ser de un valor excesivamente elevado y que no cumplan su función.
> 
> También pueden *NO* colocarse y dejar que el propio circuito descargue los capacitores.



Gracias maestro Fogonazo, y en caso de poner las resistencias que tendria que tener en cuenta para calcularlas o algun valor ideal para para el buen funcionamiento de la fuente 
Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

mrmay dijo:


> Gracias maestro Fogonazo, y en caso de poner las resistencias que tendria que tener en cuenta para calcularlas o algun valor ideal para para el buen funcionamiento de la fuente
> Gracias por su tiempo



Se calculan según comente y la tensión de la fuente 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .Las resistencias se emplean para descargar los capacitores electrolíticos y deben cumplir con:
> 
> 1) No consumir demasiada corriente como para afectar el funcionamiento de la fuente
> 2) No ser de un valor excesivamente elevado y que no cumplan su función.
> 
> También pueden *NO* colocarse y dejar que el propio circuito descargue los capacitores.


----------



## tinchusbest

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los capacitores en paralelo con cada diodo sirven para compensar el tiempo de recuperación del diodo, es posible calcularlos, pero en el 99,99% de las fuentes con 100nF funcionará perfecto.
> 
> Las resistencias se emplean para descargar los capacitores electrolíticos y deben cumplir con:
> 
> 1) No consumir demasiada corriente como para afectar el funcionamiento de la fuente
> 2) No ser de un valor excesivamente elevado y que no cumplan su función.
> 
> También pueden *NO* colocarse y dejar que el propio circuito descargue los capacitores.


Agregaria: 3) Usar esos resistores para colocarles unos simples leds que además permitirian ver cuando se descargaron los capacitores en cuestion.





Delphos dijo:


> Ok maestro, así lo voy a hacer, aunque de lo poco que se an calentado, 2 capacitores como que ya se empezaron a inflar, los voy a dejar, haber si no obtengo una sonora explosión  , ja ja ja, Gracias y saludos .


Te quiero preguntar algo: ¿Revisaste la polaridad de los mismos si no estaban mal conectados?
Yo tenia una fuente con capacitores calculados, así nomas, a 2200uF por cada amperio que tenia el trafo; mi trafo era de 24V 20A lo que me dan unos 2200uF x 20A = 44000uF
Recuerdo que compre unos del tipo baratos pero no tuve problema y eran de una aislación eléctrica de 63V. Tambien probé colocarle menos microfaradios porque mi fuente era con transistores de potencia manejados por un LM723, y ya de por si los transistores aplacan algo la corriente pulsante a la salida de la fuente. Ademas hay que tomar en cuenta cuan pura quieres hacer la corriente de esa fuente para tu amplificador.Lo que no se cual es el consumo en amperes como para hacer un calculo rapido del mismo. Una cosa que te aconsejaria es que en vez de poner todos los capacitores en una plaqueta los montes en esa misma o en otra cabeza abajo, con los pines o patillas +/- hacia arriba y asi los unis con cable algo grueso. Yo lo hice tambien asi en esa fuente que te nombre, con la plaqueta y puestos pata para arriba.


----------



## el_patriarca

hola a todos, espero que me ayuden con esta duda: hice una fuente simétrica con un transformador de +-30V en el secundario. un puente de 4 diodos 1N5408 y 2 capacitores de 4700uF a 63V. en la salida sin carga tengo 47V por rama, incluso decimales más en el tester. ahora, hice la prueba de fogonazo de colocar 4 lamparas de automóvil en una rama. los focos son de 12V a 60W cada uno.

al medir tensión en la carga el tester me da 36V. 

tal vez debería aumentar un par de capacitores? o alguien tiene alguna sugerencia? gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

el_patriarca dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, espero que me ayuden con esta duda: hice una fuente simétrica con un transformador de +-30V en el secundario. un puente de 4 diodos 1N5408 y 2 capacitores de 4700uF a 63V. en la salida sin carga tengo 47V por rama, incluso decimales más en el tester. ahora, hice la prueba de fogonazo de colocar 4 lamparas de automóvil en una rama. los focos son de 12V a 60W cada uno.
> 
> al medir tensión en la carga el tester me da 36V.
> 
> tal vez debería aumentar un par de capacitores? o alguien tiene alguna sugerencia? gracias de antemano.



Hay 2 posibilidades:

1) Pocos µF
2) Transformador malo


Agrega otro juego de capacitores y comprueba el funcionamiento,

Los *1N5408* son diodos para 3A, están demasiado justos.


----------



## Ale008

Hola, tengo una pregunta:

1) ¿ El capacitor de filtro en una fuente de potencia lineal consume la misma corriente que la carga a la cual se someta la salida de la fuente ?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Animate a poner el tester cómo amperimetro de Dc 10 amperes y medí el consumo de un capacitor


----------



## Ale008

Tiene un fusible de 0.4 A en DC, por lo visto si =S no había tomado ese aspecto en cuenta, por lo tanto un transformador de Imax= 500mA, para una carga de 250mA, no sirve, ¿ estoy en lo cierto ?

Lo deduzco porque el transformador debe alimentar al capacitor y a la carga en un instante con la corriente que consume la carga y luego cuando el semiciclo positivo de salida del rectificador empieza a descender el capacitor se encarga de suplir esa corriente que necesita la carga para mantener la salida constante, bueno eso es lo que me parece el motivo de la corriente extra.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ale008 dijo:


> Tiene un fusible de 0.4 A en DC, por lo visto si =S no había tomado ese aspecto en cuenta, por lo tanto un transformador de Imax= 500mA, para una carga de 250mA, no sirve, ¿ estoy en lo cierto ?
> 
> Lo deduzco porque el transformador debe alimentar al capacitor y a la carga en un instante con la corriente que consume la carga y luego cuando el semiciclo positivo de salida del rectificador empieza a descender el capacitor se encarga de suplir esa corriente que necesita la carga para mantener la salida constante, bueno eso es lo que me parece el motivo de la corriente extra.
> 
> Gracias.




Lee *a conciencia* este tema: *Prueba de condensadores*

Luego comenta a que conclusiones llegaste.


----------



## Ale008

Fogonazo, ya leí el link que me recomendó y me quedo todo mas claro pero haciendo los cálculos de una fuente que deseo hacer me surgió una duda:

1) En el post usted menciona que cuando un capacitor inicia su carga podría consumir al menos 3 veces la corriente que ya se había calculado en el secundario, en el caso del ejemplo: 3x 4,3A y según este resultado se determino que el cuadro de diodos seria de 12A, y aquí surge mi duda, si mencionas que existe la posibilidad de que se consuman 3 veces 4,3A, esta alta corriente la debe suministrar el transformador pero este es de 4,3, ¿ existe la posibilidad de dañar el trafo por exigirle mas corriente de su I nominal ?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

El consumo extraordinario solo tiene una duración de algunas décimas de segundo, tiempo de carga inicial de los capacitores.
Así que el transformador no sufre.
Un vez cargados, los capacitores se comportan como un circuito "Abierto", prácticamente sin ningún consumo propio


----------



## Ale008

Genial, gracias fogonazo.


----------



## Ale008

Fogonazo, hice los cálculos para una fuente que estoy armando justamente como lo explicas en este post y todo perfecto, lo simulo en TINA, como se ve en la primera imagen que adjunto, la fuente soporta la corriente y el voltaje para los cuales la diseñe, los problemas surgen cuando la monto en la realidad, que es como se ve en el segundo diagrama. 

Los problemas a los cuales me refiero son que el voltaje que mide en los capacitores de filtro decaen del voltaje para cual los diseñe, que es aproximadamente 16Vdc, a la hora que le meto unos ventiladores de 12Vdc en paralelo que consumen 320 mA aproximadamente, el voltaje cae aproximadamente a 15.30 Vdc y el regulador funciona correctamente, el problema surge cuando conecto la carga resistiva del regulador de 5Vdc, el voltaje paralelo a los filtros cae aproximadamente A 13,58Vdc por lo tanto ya el regulador de 12Vdc no regula bien.

Me parece que los capcitores no están haciendo su trabajo, los conseguí reciclados y los he probado y todo sale perfecto, los probé con el multimero como medidor de resistencia por lo tanto comprobe que su resistencia incrementara periódicamente hasta llegar al orden de los Mega ohms.

Algo que note también, es que en el transformador que utilice simulación, su voltaje en el secundario no disminuye cuando le aplico una carga y en la realidad yo mido el voltaje de secundario y si sufre una caída de voltaje al aplicarle una carga, lo que no se, es hasta que punto debe caer el voltaje de secundario dependiendo de la carga o si eso no importa debido a que los capacitores deberían mantener el voltaje que yo puse en el calculo de filtro.

Datos importantes:
 - Vout de secundario del transformador (Vrms)= 14.98V

 - I de la carga que deseo alimentar 0.595 mA, aqui encluyo un 40% para sobredimensionarla      un poco.

 -  Vc, voltaje deseado de voltaje directo = 16V, aqui me sobran 4V para el regulador de 12Vdc y al regulador de 5V le pongo un buen disipador o bajo el voltaje mediante otro regulador en serie.

- Va resultante = 12.71Vrms que el transformador que tengo me da 14.98Vrms osea tengo de sobra.

- Imax del trafo a 12Vnominales = 4A.

- Cuadro de diodos = Imax = 4A, lo sobredimensiono por lo que explica fogonazo en el post.

- C =10329.86 uF con un rizado del 4%, tengo pensado utilizar 5 capacitores electrolíticos en paralelo de 2200uF cada uno pero a mano tenia 2 de 4700uF y uno de 1000uF.

Menciono el nombre de fogonazo pero cualquier persona que desee ayudar bienvenido sea, gracias.

**Olvide un detalle estoy haciendo las pruebas en una protoboard, primero en una vieja y la cambie por una nueva y los problemas persisten, puedo subir una imagen de como lo pruebo si desean, recuerdo que DOSMETROS o fogonazo no recuerdo bien cual, menciono que un problema podía ser la proto pero no se en realidad, porque ha de ser así, pero no me queda de otra, no quiero por el momento soldar todo y probar sin antes estar completamente seguro que el problema sea otra cosa que la proto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En la simulacion tenes que poner en serie con el secundario una resistencia igual al valor que resulte de medir la resistencia del secundario. Los trafos ideales son solo para los libros.


----------



## Fogonazo

Protoboard y 4A *NO* son compatibles.


----------



## Ale008

Entiendo, antes pensando un poco en el problema me parecía ilógico eso de que en el secundario no perdiera voltaje y de hecho estudiando un tema que se llamaba cargas internas en las fuentes de tensión continua me di cuenta, gracias Zoidberg.

Fogonazo, sabe a que calibre de conductor es equivalente una pista de la protoboard ?

Saludos.


----------



## J2C

Ale008

 Son dos contactos puntuales a presión, dicha presión depende del uso que le hayas dado a esa ProtoBoard.


 Eventualmente cablea externamente esos contactos por donde circulan los 4 A tanto de "+" como de "-" con cable de 1 mm2 de sección como mínimo.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo

Ale008 dijo:


> Entiendo, antes pensando un poco en el problema me parecía ilógico eso de que en el secundario no perdiera voltaje y de hecho estudiando un tema que se llamaba cargas internas en las fuentes de tensión continua me di cuenta, gracias Zoidberg.
> 
> Fogonazo, sabe a que calibre de conductor es equivalente una pista de la protoboard ?
> 
> Saludos.



No es relevante el calibre equivalente.
El problema es la calidad de los contactos, que no fueron pensados para *4A*, yo *no* me arriesgaría con mas de 1 o 1,5A, y esto en placas proto de buena calidad.


----------



## Ale008

Ok anotado, abusando de su experiencia, cuando quieren probar un circuito pero no lo quieren hacer en protoboard ? , como lo hacen?, soldando todo el circuito en una perforada o solo lo montan en una perforada y unen los contactos con lagartos por ejemplo ?.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ale008 dijo:


> Ok anotado, abusando de su experiencia, cuando quieren probar un circuito pero no lo quieren hacer en protoboard ? , como lo hacen?, _*soldando todo el circuito en una perforada o solo lo montan en una perforada*_ y unen los contactos con lagartos por ejemplo ?.



En muchísimos casos una placa perforada experimental *fue solución definitiva.* 

No es "Lo Máximo" en prolijidad, pero queda todo firmemente montado y es funcional.


----------



## Ale008

Pero como unes los componentes, con cables soldados a los componentes, con lagartos o haces las pistas de cobre ?, disculpa si la pregunta es tonta pero es mas tonto el que no pregunta jeje.


----------



## tatajara

hola ale, como te dice fogo tenes dos opciones, la placa perforada que no es tan prolijo pero queda un trabajo presentable o sino la placa virgen en la cual vos imprimis tu circuito
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Ale008 dijo:


> Pero como unes los componentes, con cables soldados a los componentes, con lagartos o haces las pistas de cobre ?, disculpa si la pregunta es tonta pero es mas tonto el que no pregunta jeje.



Puedes ir puenteando todo con estaño o puedes colocar los restos de las patas de componentes que vas cortando:











​


----------



## Ale008

Gracias ! y muy bonitas imágenes, yo suelo hacerlo como la primera imagen pero solo cuando tenga por seguro que el circuito funciona, ya sea testeado en simulador o en protoboard pero creo que me llego la hora de soldar para probar y asegurarme de que mi circuito sirve. 

No se porque en mi cabeza llena de tonteras pensaba que si utilizaba una cable de cobre para guiar la soldadura, este método iba a afectar el flujo de corriente electrica .


----------



## MoCaSiNeS

Buenas a todos, por ser mi primer mensaje y antes de plantear mi duda, no quería dejar de destacar el tremendo trabajo de Fogonazo ni tampoco a las mentes brillantes que se encuentra uno en este foro que leo muy a menudo y siempre dan en la tecla con sus respuestas. 

Bueno ahora sí, sin mas que decir, necesito plantear mis dudas:

Estoy armando un amplificador discreto de guitarra de 15W sobre un parlante de 8 ohm. 
El diseño lo arranco desde la etapa push-pull y decidí que tenga fuente partida.

Haciendo los primeros cálculos del diseño veo que

*Vpico* = √(2.8Ω.15w) ≈ *15.5V*
*Ipico* = Vpico/8 ≈ *1.93A*, corriente que debe soportar cada transistor de potencia.

Por lo tanto por ahora necesito una fuente de *±15.5V*, que después irá aumentando a medida que avance el diseño.

Cuando hago los cálculos con la fórmula de Fogonazo me queda que

*Pf* = 15W + (15W*0.4) = *21W*

*Va *= (31V/√2) + 1.41 = *23.3 Va*, es decir, *11.65 - 0 - 11.65 Va*

*If* = Pf/Va = 21/23.3 = *0.9A*, por rama

Preguntas:

 Por que si estoy calculando que por el transistor puede circular un pico máximo de corriente de *1.93A*, la fuente sólo va a entregarme *0.9A*, mucho menos que lo calculado.
 Si pongo un regulador del tipo LM78XX, tengo que sumarle a los 15.5V los 3V que especifica el fabricante para el correcto funcionamiento del regulador? osea que la cuenta debería ser, para una rama:

*Va* = [(15.5 + 3V)/√2] + 0.7 = *13.78 Va*, es decir *13.78 - 0 - 13.78 Va*

Es correcto? 

Revisé las 656 respuestas hasta ahora y encontré 2 personas más con la misma inquietud que puse en el punto 1. tanto en el post #207 como en el #534 cuyas respuestas fueron respondidas parcialmente o no entendí del todo.

Espero puedan ayudarme y desde ya muchas gracias.
Un abrazo.


----------



## mario17farias

Gente, como estan, mi consulta en esta oportunidad es si me armo una fuente con cuatro capacitores de 4700uf/63v, (dos para la rama negativa y dos para la rama positiva), tendría que agregarle un softstar? disculpen si ya se hizo la misma pregunta y por favor si podría indicarme donde? la misma es para un amplificador de 100w de este foro.
Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:


> Gente, como estan, mi consulta en esta oportunidad es si me armo una fuente con cuatro capacitores de 4700uf/63v, (dos para la rama negativa y dos para la rama positiva), tendría que agregarle un softstar? disculpen si ya se hizo la misma pregunta y por favor si podría indicarme donde? la misma es para un amplificador de 100w de este foro.
> Saludos...



Nop, no me parece necesario, solo coloca un generoso puente rectificador *25A*


----------



## micropepe

Hola,

tengo una duda sobre como pedir el transformador en la tienda, me explico, en el ejemplo inicial el transformador calculado es de 65Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 4,3A (redondeado 5A).

Bien, el voltaje sería de 32+32, pero la corriente si lo pido de 5A, este seria capaz de entregar 5A por un devanado de 32v, o bién 5A por el otro, o bién 2.5A por los dos a la vez, es decir la corriente se reparte, entonces ¿Se pide de 5A? ó ¿De 10A?

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Fogonazo

micropepe dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> tengo una duda sobre como pedir el transformador en la tienda, me explico, en el ejemplo inicial el transformador calculado es de 65Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 4,3A (redondeado 5A).
> 
> Bien, el voltaje sería de 32+32, pero la corriente si lo pido de 5A, este seria capaz de entregar 5A por un devanado de 32v, o bién 5A por el otro, o bién 2.5A por los dos a la vez, es decir la corriente se reparte, entonces ¿Se pide de 5A? ó ¿De 10A?
> 
> Gracias por su atención.



Son 5A en total, en la tienda lo pides *Transformador de 32,5-0-32,5 y 5A*


----------



## micropepe

OK, Fogonazo. 

Y muchas gracias por el estupendo articulo.

Saludos!!!


*Edit:*

Otra cosa, si el transformador es toroidal, sería dos secundarios de 32,5V y la potencia ¿280VA? ó ¿560VA (el doble)?

 Mis dudas vienen porque los toroidales reparten la potencia en sus secundarios, y están pensados para ponerlos en serie o en paralelo.

 Saludos!!!

 y gracias de nuevo.

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## Fogonazo

micropepe dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa, si el transformador es toroidal, sería dos secundarios de 32,5V y la potencia ¿280VA? ó ¿560VA (el doble)?
> 
> Mis dudas vienen porque los toroidales reparten la potencia en sus secundarios, y están pensados para ponerlos en serie o en paralelo.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> y gracias de nuevo.




¿ Y por que sería el doble ?

Para este caso es lo mismo toroidal que acorazado, los valores son idénticos.


----------



## micropepe

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que sería el doble ?
> 
> Para este caso es lo mismo toroidal que acorazado, los valores son idénticos.



Pues mirando este transformador cada secundario entrega 25VA, uno alimenta el voltaje positivo y el otro el negativo del amplificador, cuando coincidan los semiciclos de los dos canales de audio, los dos positivos o los dos negativos, necesitaría 50VA en un devanado y solo tengo 25VA.

Por eso si necesito 50VA y lo pongo de 100VA, tengo 50VA en cada devanado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

micropepe dijo:


> Pues mirando este transformador cada secundario entrega 25VA, uno alimenta el voltaje positivo y el otro el negativo del amplificador, cuando coincidan los semiciclos de los dos canales de audio, los dos positivos o los dos negativos, necesitaría 50VA en un devanado y solo tengo 25VA.
> 
> Por eso si necesito 50VA y lo pongo de 100VA, tengo 50VA en cada devanado.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Lo semiciclos no coinciden se conectan los bobinados para que estén en oposición de fase.


----------



## micropepe

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo semiciclos no coinciden se conectan los bobinados para que estén en oposición de fase.



OK, entonces si mi potencia consumida total es de 50w, toroidal de 50VA.

Los toroidales son mas baratos 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

micropepe dijo:


> OK, entonces si mi potencia consumida total es de 50w, toroidal de 50VA.
> 
> *Los toroidales son mas baratos*
> 
> Saludos!!!



Nop, suelen ser bastante mas caros.


----------



## micropepe

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, suelen ser bastante mas caros.



En RS son más baratos los toroidales:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/transformadores-toroidales/2237973/


http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/transformadores-de-montaje-en-panel/0504054/

por poco, pero tiene 5VA más.

Entonces a la hora de elegir el transformador lo que hay que mirar es la potencia que entrega, que tiene que ser mayor o igual a la potencia máxima consumida, en el ejemplo inicial 280w ¿No?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

micropepe dijo:


> En RS son más baratos los toroidales:


Muy raro , por la forma de construcción son mas caros, pero si te los venden mas baratos *! Aprovecha ¡*


> Entonces a la hora de elegir el transformador lo que hay que mirar es la potencia que entrega, que tiene que ser mayor o igual a la potencia máxima consumida, en el ejemplo inicial 280w ¿No?


Correcto,


----------



## alcidesruben

Mi saludos Sr. Fongonazo.

      Sr. fongonzo me gustaria saber si puedo usar los diodo de 6 amper en paralelo como muestra en el grafico o es correcto usar de esa forma, para usar com el amplificador crown xls 602 1000w del amigo yetrox.


     Mil disculpa si cometo algul error en el foro.


                       Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

alcidesruben dijo:


> Mi saludos Sr. Fongonazo.
> 
> Sr. fongonzo me gustaria saber si puedo usar los diodo de 6 amper en paralelo como muestra en el grafico o es correcto usar de esa forma, para usar com el amplificador crown xls 602 1000w del amigo yetrox.
> 
> 
> Mil disculpa si cometo algul error en el foro.
> 
> 
> Gracias.



Yo prefiero emplear un puente rectificador


----------



## alcidesruben

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo prefiero emplear un puente rectificador
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...ZSuQ8V-NVez5QsQQr7l35cJfSqFQsYEDinJlukoXHKMBA​



Gracias por la repuesta.


----------



## mario17farias

Fogonazo,teniendo en cuenta la formula y los parametros que pasaste, hice mis calculos para un amplificador stereo (200+200) con +-50V y lo que saqué fue esto:
400+(400*0.4)=560W

Va = (100 / 1,4142) + 1,4 =  70,7+ 1,4 =72,1 VCA           fuente partida 36 - 0 - 36 Vca.

I = 560 W / 72V = 7,7 A

estoy bien en los calculos?
saludos.....


----------



## ALE777

Emi77 dijo:


> Bueno tenes un trafo de 600va (w), y 4 placas de 120w. Supongo que los amplis son clase AB, tendrias un consumo de 250w (120w/(0.6*0.8)) por placa, por lo tanto con ese trafo podrias alimentar dos de esas placas para poder sacarle los 120w a cada una.


Creo que el calculo que haces, estimado Emi77, no es correcto: segun creo, la potencia necesaria en un transformador, no se hace DIVIDIENDO. Yo hice los mismos calculos usando las PERDIDAS y me da una potencia MENOR.
Veamos:
Si necesito a la salida (PARLANTES) una potencia de 200W, y el Amplificador es CLASE AB (Con rendimiento 60%, o sea, perdidas del 40%), necesitaremos, para alimentarlo, una potencia un 40% MAYOR:

200 + (200 x 0,4) = (200 x 1) + (200 x 0,4) = 200 x (1 + 0,4) = 280W




Seguimos retrocediendo...Esta potencia que calculamos es la que deberia entregar un transformador IDEAL...AHORA vamos a calcular la potencia que debe entregar el transformador REAL:

Si suponemos un transformador con un rendimiento del 80% (Perdidas del 20%)
la potencia REAL que debera entregar nuestro transformador sera:

 280 + (280 x 0,2) = (280 x 1) + (280 x 0,2) = 280 x (1 + 0,2) = 280 x 1,2 = 336W





ENTONCES, RESUMIENDO:
LA POTENCIA NECESARIA PARA UN TRANSFORMADOR "REAL" ES.

*POTENCIA A LA SALIDA + (PERDIDAS AMP) + (PERDIDAS TRANSF)*

En nuestro caso, para una potencia necesaria de 200W, con unas perdidas en el amplificador de 40% y unas perdidas en el transformador de 20%, el calculo sera:

           P transf = (200 + (200 x 0,4)) + ((200 + (200 x 0,4)) x 0,2) = 280 + 56 = *336W*

EN CAMBIO, SI HACEMOS EL SIGUIENTE CALCULO:

                               P = 200 / (0,8 x 0,6) = *416,67 W* 

                             (Ver hilo _#105_, Pagina 6 de este tema)
El error me parece que esta en suponer que las perdidas se dan en UN SOLO LUGAR, por eso, al calcular la potencia del transformador, estimando las perdidas, debemos hacerlo POR SEPARADO: Potencia + perdidas Amp + perdidas Transf

CREO que mis calculos estan bien, corrijanme si me equivoque en algo, y pido disculpas si esta mal lo que supuse...Gracias de nuevo estimado @Fogonazo por tan buen aporte!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En mi experiencia los AB consumen un 60 % mas de electricidad que la generada en audio.


----------



## Tatare

Pienso que sería igual calcular así. 
200*0.4=80
200+80=280 mas pérdida en el transformador
280*0.2=56
280+120=336
Potencia ideal del transformador 336w.
Es así la forma exacta de calcular el transformador considerando la pérdida en la misma.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El asunto es simple: el rendimiento de un dispositivo se DEFINE como, en este caso, potencia de salida dividido en la potencia entregada, esta claro?
[LATEX]rend=Pout/Pin[/LATEX]
Las perdidas no importan, lo que sirve es lo que entrega vs lo que consume.
En el caso de un ampli clase AB el rendimiento MAXIMO es del 68% asi que podriamos considerar algo del 0.6 en promedio a potencias medias-altas.
Si le queres sacar 200W le tenes que entregar 333W. Esos 333W los entrega el trafo, que si tiene un rendimiento del 80% debera tener una potencia de 333/0.8=416W
En general, el consumo total, trafo incluido, de un ampli clase AB *es el doble o mas de la potencia entregada*.
No hay que darle muchas vueltas, y aun no hemos considerado las perdidas en los rectificadores.

Ustedees sacan MAL las pérdidas, por que lo hacen a partir de la potencia de salida y NO de la entregada para que funcione.. No traten de economizar potencia jugando con la matemática por que no les va a funcionar...


----------



## Tatare

Vaya Dr. Zoidberg no lo había considerado eso pero digamos que eso sería sobredimensionar bastante el trafo pero eso sí sería de altísima calidad con un amplificador de alta calidad. 
Ahora bien en realidad casi nunca se llegará a sacar toda esa potencia por mas de un segundo por lo que igual sería bueno ahorrar un poco no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

_*Acá*_ está la discusión sobre disminuir la potencia del transformador, pero hay varios problemas al reducir la potencia del trafo, que no son muy evidentes y que terminan perjudicando la performance del sistema. Analizá el enlace que te dí y luego podremos discutir si es bueno o malo economizar en el trafo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Complementando lo que menciona Eduardo, estoy convencido que al reducir una disponibilidad holgada de potencia en el/los trafo/s principal/es de la/s fuente/s de alimentación/es puede traer más inconvenientes que beneficios, atendiendo adicionalmente a lo que menciono en los enlaces siguientes y los problemas que se puedan suscitar acorde a las formas de los arrollamientos y su/s conexión/es respectiva/s:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuentes-alimentacion-simetricas-audio-influencia-entre-ramas-127555/#post994304

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-pura-2-etapas-single-ended-mosfet-59005/#post570283

Saludos

PD: como síntesis a esos dos enlaces puedo asegurar que se empeora la regulación y muy posiblemente aumente la incidencia entre ramas (por el ruido inducido entre ramas por el efecto del pulso de carga en conductor de retorno de 0 V en sistemas de secundarios con tab central, que se magnifica con una mayor resistencia eléctrica del bobinado).


----------



## ALE777

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> _*Acá*_ está la discusión sobre disminuir la potencia del transformador, pero hay varios problemas al reducir la potencia del trafo, que no son muy evidentes y que terminan perjudicando la performance del sistema. Analizá el enlace que te dí y luego podremos discutir si es bueno o malo economizar en el trafo.



Pido DISCULPAS, Dr Zoidberg! Realmente cuando vi la formula, y analice las perdidas, NUNCA me acorde de la clasica formula del rendimiento (que se aplica en todos los sistemas "reales")!
Al hacer el cociente usando el metodo que puse mas arriba, Rendimiento = 200 / 280 = 71, 4 %
Muy distinto al 60% de un amplificador clase AB...
Debi haber LEIDO antes el hilo _#*95*_...
Le ruego una vez mas me disculpe, Gracias!


----------



## mario17farias

Hola fogonazo cuando mencionas la mitad de la potencia total, osea 140W por rama, los calculos que realizas despues correponden a una sola rama? en este caso concreto, serían 17300uf para una rama, entendí bien?


----------



## robertochanta

Perdona mi ignorancia pero que es mejor colocar dos condensadores de 8000 uf o 4 ondensadores de 4000uf?  esque recién me estoy iniciando en la electrónica porque me atrae bastante y quiero tener buenos conocimientos para empezar a hacer mi primer amplificador de potencia media


----------



## Tatare

Como ya se mencionó atrás en la practica trabajan mejor condensadores de menos valor en paralelo que uno se alto valor por la resistencia y bobina inherente al capacitor.


----------



## robertochanta

Tatare dijo:


> Como ya se mencionó atrás en la practica trabajan mejor condensadores de menos valor en paralelo que uno se alto valor por la resistencia y bobina inherente al capacitor.



Otra pregunta más tengo entendido que es mejor una fuente  para cada etapa que una sola fuente para dos etapas eso significa dos transformadores por fuente o puedo usar uno de buen amperaje y pongo rectificación y filtrado por separado para cada etapa? Gracias por responder


----------



## Fogonazo

robertochanta dijo:


> Otra pregunta más tengo entendido que es mejor una fuente  para cada etapa que una sola fuente para dos etapas eso significa dos transformadores por fuente o puedo usar uno de buen amperaje y pongo rectificación y filtrado por separado para cada etapa? Gracias por responder



En orden decreciente las mejores opciones son:

1) 2 Transformadores con 4 sistemas de rectificación y 4 sistemas de filtrado
2) 1 Transformador con 4 sistemas de rectificación y 4 sistemas de filtrado
3) 1 Transformador con 2 sistemas de rectificación y 2 sistemas de filtrado 
4) 1 Transformador con 1 sistemas de rectificación y 1 sistemas de filtrado

Obviamente las mejores prestaciones a igualdad de calidad de componentes se obtienen desembolsando una mayor cantidad de dinero.


----------



## robertochanta

Fogonazo dijo:


> En orden decreciente las mejores opciones son:
> 
> 1) 2 Transformadores con 4 sistemas de rectificación y 4 sistemas de filtrado
> 2) 1 Transformador con 4 sistemas de rectificación y 4 sistemas de filtrado
> 3) 1 Transformador con 2 sistemas de rectificación y 2 sistemas de filtrado
> 4) 1 Transformador con 1 sistemas de rectificación y 1 sistemas de filtrado
> 
> Obviamente las mejores prestaciones a igualdad de calidad de componentes se obtienen desembolsando una mayor cantidad de dinero.


Osea que si quiero buena calidad se sonido de ley necesito un transformador para cada etapa con su respectivo sistema de rectificación y filtrado esque quería hacer un sistema triamplificado más o menos potente....gracias por responder a mis inquietudes


----------



## cancerverus266

la idea es la siguiente desarme unos transformadores de fabrica que venían en diferentes stereos obviamente por que no tenían el voltaje que necesito y como el cobre esta por las nubes decidí tomarme el tiempo y sacar la formaleta con el primario intactos  y desarme los secundarios, para solo rebobinar con el voltaje que necesito mas en caso de ser necesario un segundo para preamplificadores etc.
en el primer caso según yo solo basta con volver a colocar el cobre con el calibre ajustado (o el mismo que traía de ser el caso) a la potencia que se supone proporciona el núcleo correcto (calculada como dice el post aquí mencionado mas el post de pautas en el diseño de fuentes para audio).
 en el segundo caso quiero reformar uno que en teoría es de 800 watts ( área  3.5x8.5cm )y que traía 3 devanados simétricos de 45,55 y 10, y rehacerlo con 7.5,7.5,7,7,7.5 centro 7.5,7,7,7.5,7.5 ya que lo quiero de prueba para varios amplificadores y observe que son los voltajes mas comunes o cercanos a los que se emplean, simplemente sumando los devanados que se requieran para el voltaje deseado (siempre estará en uso un solo voltaje simétrico a la vez como dije es para pruebas),esto por que el diámetro del secundario que traía es a ojo de buen cubero poco mas de 2mm 
de que se puede hacer se puede hacer la pregunta va en el sentido de si es correcto lo que pensé o me volé la barda con la idea
gracias por la atención prestada a este mensaje.


----------



## sebsjata

una pregunta rápida, me tiene hasta el borde de la locura.
el amper-aje de un amplificador de 200w y +-40v vendrían siendo 5amp 4Ω si no hubiesen perdidas ni nada por el estilo, hasta aquí bien.
pero haciendo el calculo (sea con el metodo que sea) el amperaje que me da es de la mitad o sea 2.5 amperios por rama, acaso un amplificador de "x" watts en realidad son mitad x un semi-ciclo y mitad x el otro (50w semiciclo positivo 50w semiciclo negativo) dando 100w en total es hasí? es la única forma que me puedo contestar, peroo al montarlo en una simulación me dice lo contrario me dice que consume en la rama positiva +5amp y en la rama negativa -5amp, entonces para calcular un transformador para un amplificador de 100w se tiene que poner un transformador de 200w? eso es lo que me tiene loco
gracias de antemano
porfa ayuda


----------



## sergiot

Buena pregunta, la verdad que nunca me puse hacer esos cálculos sobre los amplificadores, pero si suponemos que para una fuente de +40 y -40, cada transistor o etapa amplificadora manejará una una mitad y suponiendo que ese etapa le pueda entregar a la carga la totalidad de la tensión de fuente, es decir +40 en un ciclo y los otros -40 del ciclo siguiente, tendríamos 40V sobre tus 4ohms, eso nos da 10A, para el otro ciclo pasaría lo mismo, por supuesto nunca se vana a dar los dos ciclos al mismo tiempo. lo que nos da 400W.

Seguramente estoy equivocado en algo, o estamos los dos equivocados jajajaja, por supuesto que estamos obviando las perdidas


----------



## sebsjata

sergiot dijo:


> Buena pregunta, la verdad que nunca me puse hacer esos cálculos sobre los amplificadores, pero si suponemos que para una fuente de +40 y -40, cada transistor o etapa amplificadora manejará una una mitad y suponiendo que ese etapa le pueda entregar a la carga la totalidad de la tensión de fuente, es decir +40 en un ciclo y los otros -40 del ciclo siguiente, tendríamos 40V sobre tus 4ohms, eso nos da 10A, para el otro ciclo pasaría lo mismo, por supuesto nunca se vana a dar los dos ciclos al mismo tiempo. lo que nos da 400W.
> 
> Seguramente estoy equivocado en algo, o estamos los dos equivocados jajajaja, por supuesto que estamos obviando las perdidas



si, claro , eso lo tuve en cuenta pero en las formulas lo que no me cuadra es que para allar el amperaje se dividen los 200w/77.1v (voltaje de punta a punta en AC) eso nos da 2.59amp donde en realidad se deberia dividir los 200w/28.28v (voltaje de una rama en AC) eso da 7amp, eso ya esta mejor, el transformador estaría dando 200w en un semi-ciclo y 200w en el otro, pero nunca los dos al mismo tiempo.
la verdad es que todavía estoy enredado es algo que me tiene mal
por favor algún máster que aclare el asunto
gracias


----------



## Nuyel

De que hablan?

Por que si es un transformador con derivación central, debido a que el primario entra solo un lado y salen 3 puntos del otro, si este es 200W serían 200W totales al otro lado, si es 40-0-40 entonces estaríamos hablando de 2,5A por que la potencia total va en respecto al voltaje total (80V).

Si consideramos independiente son 40V@2,5A y -40V@2,5A simultáneamente en la otra rama.

Pero eso seria lo que puede dar el transformador de un lado y el otro simultáneamente, sin embargo, el amplificador monofónico no consumirá ambas ramas simultáneamente a menos de que este sea en puente. Lo que si te consumirá la corriente son los capacitores de la fuente. Por mi parte esta la idea de que en medida de lo posible, la rama se sobrecarga generando más corriente de la que normalmente debería.

Creo que en algún momento había preguntado esto, por que realmente es un punto conflictivo, aquí recomiendan calcular 140% la potencia necesaria para tener el margen de error, pero eso es sobre un amplificador estéreo donde tenemos todavía un excedente de potencia, ya que ambos canales no estarán necesariamente iguales y nos da un poco más de libertad, pero con uno monofónico con derivación central, los cálculos se desproporcionan, aquí no hay segundo canal, y un calculo realista dice que o estamos sobrecargando la rama o debemos calcularla al doble de potencia para proveer corriente por rama conforme a nuestro objetivo.

Es un hecho que el trasformador nos da X vatios, pero, ¿puede dar todo eso dentro de una sola rama cuando la otra rama tiene solo el consumo de los condensadores?


----------



## aadf

Buenas noches,

Estoy haciendo una fuente para un ampli de 50W x2 y despues de todas las cuentas, termino colocando 2x4700uF por rama. 

El trafo que tengo me da 32+32 vac y el consumo no llegaria a 2A por rama en total.

Mi duda pasa por el puente rectificador. Compre uno de 10 amp por el tema del pico del arranque (GBJ 10A) pero viendo la hoja de datos (adjunto) veo que tal vez no me sirva por cuestion de las tensiones. No entiendo muy bien esas tensiones que hace referencia. Yo estaria conectando a la entrada los extremos del trafo, por lo que seria 64vac ??? Me pueden sacar esta duda???

Sino tengo otro rectificador de 8amperes, que creo que igual funcionaria, es el SKB B500, este ya soporta 500v.

Muchas gracias,
Andres.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. Me he contruido un amplificador mono con un TDA2003 (lo he usado para mediciones con el Arta),  lo he usado con una fuente de 12v de esas que se usan en los moden,cargadores de baterias,etc y ahora para escuchar musica y no me convence el sonido (mucho ruido) asi que luego de leer el datasheet vi que necesito una fuente de 18v (y hasta un max de 40v?),he encontrado un trafo que entrega 15v lo que me estaria dando 21v rectificados en continua-es correcto?- y antes de realizar los calculos con las formulas que posteo el maestro Fogonazo quisiera saber si mi diagrama de conexiones es correcto. Todos hablan de fuentes simetricas y la mia no lo es. Estoy en lo correcto???
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Me he contruido un amplificador mono con un TDA2003 (lo he usado para mediciones con el Arta),  lo he usado con una fuente de 12v de esas que se usan en los moden,cargadores de baterias,etc y ahora para escuchar musica y no me convence el sonido (mucho ruido) asi que luego de leer el datasheet vi que necesito una fuente de 18v (y hasta un max de 40v?),he encontrado un trafo que entrega 15v lo que me estaria dando 21v rectificados en continua-es correcto?- y antes de realizar los calculos con las formulas que posteo el maestro Fogonazo quisiera saber si mi diagrama de conexiones es correcto. Todos hablan de fuentes simetricas y la mia no lo es. Estoy en lo correcto???
> Desde ya gracias.



El TDA2003 *puede* trabajar con fuente simple:

​
El diagrama de tu fuente es correcto, solo debes calcular el valor del capacitor electrolítico para el consumo de tu TDA


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia. Gracias por la pronta respuesta,estoy en eso. Otra cosa,como calculo los diodos? Es necesario? Aca en mi ciudad solo consigo el 4007. . . .sirve? Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El TDA2003 está originalmente pensado para ser usado en etapas de audio de automóviles, así que funciona naturalmente con 12 a 18V de simple polaridad, y por eso tiene el capacitor de 1000 uF a la salida... para eliminar la componente de CC que surge al polarizar la etapa de Vcc/2 y operar "parecido" a fuente doble.

Los diodos dependen de cuanta potencia pensé extraerle a ese ampli, pero con diodos de 3 Amp y más de 100V vas sobrado para cualquier aplicación que prentendas... tipo 1N5401 a 1N5408. Si no los conseguís, siempre podés conectar un par de 1N4007 en paralelo por cada diodo que necesités. Eso te suma 2A... pero puede andar... y si nó, poné 3 diodos en paralelo... te va a salir mas caro y vas a ocupar mas espacio... pero si no te queda otra 

De todas formas, no esperés grandes cosas de un TDA2003.... tiene distorsión relativamente alta y no hay información de la respuesta en frecuencia...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes, ahi van los calculos,son correctos? o son cualquier verdura? la capacidad exacta es 17600

Buenas tardes, ahi van los calculos,son correctos? o son cualquier verdura? la capacidad exacta es 17600



Buenas tardes,primero verifique el trafo(es de 15vca) y despues calcule el puente, ahi van los calculos,son correctos? o son cualquier verdura? la capacidad exacta es 17600 µf asi que irian mejor 8 x 2200µf que 4 x 4700µf?
No tengo muchas espectativas del TDA2003 solo es para escuchar en la notebook un bafle que diseñe (estoy aprendiendo a manejar Arta,Winisd y demas)con un parlante viejito a modo de practica ja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con un solo cap de 4700 vas sobrado!!! No se te ocurra estimar un ripple de 500 mv por que va resultar una fuente muy costosa y hay que tener en cuenta la PSRR del chip.
Si queres, ponele dos de 4700.. pero ya estas gastando demasiado para mi gusto...
Ese ampli te da 10 W sobre 4 ohms si lo alimentas con 18 V ... y con suerte lo vas a operar permanentemente a 1 W o menos. No tires plata por la ventana....

PD: 15V en el trafo es demasiado para ese chip.... te lo vas a comer...


----------



## polilapo

Gracias por los consejos. Ya tengo el trafo de 15v y capasitores dando vueltas ja (2 de 3300uf) asi que cero gasto,solo los diodos que son baratos y como tengo el ampli y el trafo quise juntarlos para no usar la fuente del moden ja ja. Algun consejo para que el trafo no me lo "coma" al integrado????
PD lo iba a usar en 2 ohms,el bafle tiene 2 Pioneer de 5.25"
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Comer = QUEMAR!!!!
Yo conseguiría un trafo de 12V (que te dá como 16V una vez rectificado y filtrado) y guardaría el de 15V para otra cosa. Los trafos de 12V para dicroicas (NO "trafos" electrónicos) valen 2 mangos y la unica precaución es sujetarlos adecuadamente para que no vibre mucho... buscá el tema en el foro por que ya se discutió.


----------



## polilapo

Bien. Creo q*ue* tengo alguno en el deposito de las obras, lo mido y le hago el puente. Lo monto sobre resortes ja. Gracias por todas las respuestas. Sigo aprendiendo.


----------



## zks

Buenos estimado aparte de saludarlos hace tiempo que no entraba a este foro por falta de tiempo y trabajo bueno tengo una consulta capas que este en el lugar equivocado pero tambien tiene que ver con fuente de alimentacion... pero estoy haciendo un pedal  Tube Drive con una válvula 12AX7 trabajando con 300v en placa la cual lleva una fuente con un integrado 555 .. bueno todo bien solo que lleva una bobina de 100 uh .. lo cual he buscado por todos lados y no he encontrado... me gustaría saber si alguien sabe como la puedo fabricar


----------



## crimson

Hola zxs, ¿es algo as{i la fuente?





en ese caso te conviene usar un toroide de fuente de PC 




bobinado a full e ir probando que tenga la tensión necesaria y no pierda intensidad. No es tan crítico el valor de la inductancia en estos casos, normalmente con un par de experimentos ya andan. 
Saludos C


----------



## zks

Así es estimado Crimson es algo parecido...incluso un colega de otro foro lo hiso con una bobina así que la saco de una fuente inversora y que tuvo que quitar unas vueltas hasta lograr el voltaje deseado... como tengo la pcb lista tendré que ir probando hasta lograr un voltaje entre los 250 y 300 que necesita el circuito


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola, en la web hay programitas de calculo subidos por Amidon y por Magnetics, entre otros, donde te dan la cantidad de vueltas, el tipo de nucleo y el diametro del alambre.
Si se quiere hacer bien hay que tener en cuenta el tipo de nucleo y se eligen por color u uso especifico.

Saludos


----------



## poseidon84

En este ejemplo veremos un calculo rapido de  una fuente para alimentar etapas de audio o un circuito en particular.  Muchas veces se lee  que a tal o cual amplificador hay que agregarle capacitores de valor elevado y muchas veces se pone sin saber su efecto , y este calculo demuestra que el agregar capacitores a la fuente a costa de mejorar el rizado , la corriente de pico en los diodos y por lo tanto la corriente eficaz del trafo aumentan

no se consideraran la caida de los diodos y caidas en el bobinado del trafo


----------



## andresoma84

*A_v*er si entendí un poco como es todo esto*,* si tengo dos etapa amplificadora de 60watts cada una en estereo son 120watts*,*  que se necesita un voltaje de 31v cada placa y 62v en total para las dos *,* aca las formulas*,*  díganme si están bien o mal

120+(120*0.4)=168w
Haciendo el calculo de transformador obtengo va=(62/1.4142)+1.4=45VCA que seria 22.5 0 22.5 

Ahora con los ampers I=168/45=4A
bien esto es lo que me da dudas con lo otro entendí, con estos datos que me da la formula el transformador tiene que ser con voltaje -22.5 + 22.5 y de 4 ampers estoy acertado o hice cualquier cosa


----------



## Hatman23

Al fin después de que se me secaron los ojos he podido terminar de leer todo el post entero, en conclusión:

Para calcular la capacitancia con la formula descripta en el inicio del post la cantidad de capacitores que vamos a necesitar para el armado depende directamente del factor de rizado  o sea a menos rizado mas capacitores y mas rizado menos capacitores, también la frecuencia de la red pública a menos Hz mas capacitores y menos voltaje mas capacitores.

Por otra parte leí atentamente y vi que muchos no le prestaron atención a un comentario que se realizo sobre el PSRR o SVR en donde se explico que esto es importante porque dependiendo de este valor se reduce drásticamente la cantidad de capacitores a utilizar el ejemplo fue planteado sobre un CI TDA 2030 alimentado por (+/-)14v y en la hoja de datos dice lo siguiente: 

..........Parameter.....................Test Condition...............................Min.....Max.
SVR.....Supply voltage rejection...friplle= 100 Hz - Vriplle= 0.5 Vreff...40......50   dB

Y se aclaro que para ese CI sería suficiente con un factor de rizado del (10%) porque el CI tiene una PSRR de 40 dB mínimo.

"eso hace que el rizado efectivo sea finalmente de 14V * 0.1 * 0.01= 14mV ... así que también podes elegir un 20% de rizado y vas a estar super-cubierto." #477

Entonces si ese circuito se hubiese realizado con un valor del 4%, sin haber tenido en cuenta el SVR, hubiera estado cerca del 1% de factor de rizado.

Por ejemplo yo utilizare un TDA7294 alimentado a 28v 0 28v (+/-56v) 4a y en el datasheet dice: 

.........Parameter........................Test Condition.............................Min......Max.
SVR....Supply voltage rejection......f= 100 Hz; Vriplle= 0.5 Vrms........60.......75   dB

36v *0.1 * 0.01 = 36mv  en mi caso calculo que puede ser de entre un 10 a 15% y estaría cubierto.

También leí que se puede aplicar un Filtro Pi con dos bobina en serie esta reduciría aun más la cantidad de capacitores.

Otras de las cosas que vi es que el estado de la red eléctrica donde se conecta la fuente es de suma importancia para  evitar ruidos, tener conectado el cable de puesta a tierra sería bastante importante, lo que yo pensaba agregarle es un  filtro (EMI, RFI, EMC) a la línea de la alimentación de 220v y como tengo un regulador de tensión de 220v +/-8% (185-240) 500va también se lo voy a agregar por otra parte estoy armando un reductor de tensión toroidal apantallado con cable a tierra.

Por cierto el reductor va a ser de (+/-)56v 4.07A con una potencia de 230w para mi integrado CLASE AB TD7294 de 90w del amplificador. Después de haber leído todo llegue a la conclusión de que es un 150% más de la potencia del amp. Me hubiera gustado armarlo con el STK404-100 pero sale el triple y además hay muchos que son truchos. Lo cierto es que si bien la patente de estos integrados fue comprada en 2001 por otra empresa aun hoy se siguen fabricando. 

La pregunta es: ¿realmente son mas superiores que los TDA? teniendo en cuenta una igualdad de condiciones para ambos una fuente bien diseñada como así también la pcb y unos buenos parlantes.   

Otra pregunta: ¿no es mejor un amplificador Clase D que tiene un rendimiento del 90% que uno Clase AB del 60%? por supuesto si esto es real.  

Y por ultimo un filtro Pi es un inductor (L), ahora este inductor es una bobina en un núcleo de ferrite y dependiendo del los cm2 del toroide mas el calibre del alambre, del cual dependen los amperes, y dependiendo de la vueltas del alambre se obtienen los uH, porque uno de estos "220uH 3A Tone Brass Toroid Core Inductor bobina de cables del viento" vale muy poco no sé porque dicen que son carísimos mas caro sale un solo capacitor blindado para audio de 10 a 15 veces más. No sé muy bien sobre este tema por eso mi pregunta.


Ahora lo que quiero destacar que es admirable y sobresaliente la actitud de muchos de los participantes, que a traves del tiempo siguen firmemente ahí ayudando y guidando a todos aquellos que necesitan aclarar sus dudas, es realmente una gran actitud humana y un gran afán el que tienen por ayudar de manera desinteresada a los integrantes de la comunidad. Es algo que me sorprendió muchísimo han pasado varios años desde el inicio del post y vi como siempre que las dudas se presentaron y se manejaron dentro de un marco de coherencia estuvieron presentes, ayudando y aclarándolas. Mis más sinceras felicitaciones a todos aquellos que persisten en sus convicciones y en aras del bien común.


----------



## aure

Fogonazo dijo:

Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio

Este apunte es un intento por explicar como se calcula y lleva a la práctica una fuente de alimentación para un equipo de audio “Decente”....




que bueno este tutorial FOGONAZO . Muchas Gracias

Ahora si me a quedado claro lo importante de las masas en las fuentes y los amplis


----------



## Pollo PS2

Hola, saludos desde España.

Abrí un hilo, malpensando que en este foro está mal reflotar hilos antiguos (dicho esto, me parece mucho mejor esta política de moderación), y mi hilo abierto ha acabado en moderación. ¡Creo que el mejor sitio donde escribir mi duda es este hilo!

Necesito diseñar una fuente de alimentación de 24V con un consumo de unos 300mA. El circuito aparenta ser capaz de servir más corriente, pero lo utilizaría con un transformador toroidal con secundario 2 x 12V, 630 mA, así que con cálculos en mano, los 3000uF van sobrados. 

Mi preocupación es la de hacer una fuente con el mínimo ruido posible, debido a que es una fuente destinada a alimentar dos previos basados en el Neve 1073, con lo que la exigencia es alta jeje. Pero hay cosas que no he logrado sacar en claro, como lo de los condensadores de poliéster entre el integrado LM7824, y quería acudir a vosotros.

En mente está poner un disipador al mencionado integrado, juntar todas las masas de los circuitos en un mismo punto que vaya a chasis, etc.

Gracias y un saludo 

PD: Adjunto mi diseño en el estado actual, muchas gracias a Fogonazo y al resto de usuarios que aportan luz a nuestras fuentes jejeje


----------



## Fogonazo

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> . . . .Mi preocupación es la de hacer una fuente con el mínimo ruido posible, debido a que es una fuente destinada a alimentar dos previos basados en el Neve 1073, con lo que la exigencia es alta jeje. Pero hay cosas que no he logrado sacar en claro, como lo de los condensadores de poliéster entre el integrado LM7824, y quería acudir a vosotros.
> 
> En mente está poner un disipador al mencionado integrado, juntar todas las masas de los circuitos en un mismo punto que vaya a chasis, etc.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo
> 
> PD: Adjunto mi diseño en el estado actual, muchas gracias a Fogonazo y al resto de usuarios que aportan luz a nuestras fuentes jejeje



Para el 99% de los casos un regulador integrado será suficiente.
Una posible mejora a tu fuente sería emplear un regulador ajustable (LM317) que posee mejores prestaciones que los reguladores fijos.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Como precaución adicional, los Condensadores que vas a poner en la entrada y salida del Regulador, conéctalos tan cerca como te sea posible de los correspondientes Pines del Regulador.

Con la tensión que has elegido para el Transformador, la disipación del Regulador será de ≈2,5Vatios por lo no necesitará un Disipador muy grande.

Sal U2


----------



## nelsonr

Hola buen día tengo un problemita donde necesito algo de orientación, yo diseñe con un pic16f877a y un wt5001(reproductor de mp3) un proyecto que cuando aprieto un botón me reproduce una canción.
Pero como este proyecto necesita 5 v 1.5 amp, compre un transformador de 12 v de 2 amperios  y luego reduzco le voltaje con L7805
La etapa de reducios esta compuesta de la clavija donde llegan lo 12 v luego dos filtros electrolítico de 1000 mf de ahí paso al regulado y luego sale para el Pic,wt5001 y el lcd.
 Cuando conecto este aparto en la red de mi casa (120 ac) suena clarito sin problemas. 
Pero cuando le llevo a otra casa suena un zumbido feo de  gron.

Porque se dará esta anomalía de que en una casa suena bien y en otra casa le sale un zumbido de grond.

Y como lo puedo corregir 
Atte
Nelsonr


----------



## DOSMETROS

Falta de conexion a tierra en la otra casa ?


----------



## nelsonr

hola verdad no se como esta la conexión a  tierra de la casa de prueba voy a verificar.
¿Existe alguna manera de que mi proyecto maneje ese tipo de problemas si contemplar que la casa de pruebas  tenga una buena conexión a tierra?


----------



## sergiot

Yo en lo personal usar un 7805 con una entrada de mas de 12V lo veo dudoso, el 7805 se calienta muchísimo, creo que lo ideal es una fuente switching de celular, los hay de 2500mA.


----------



## nelsonr

Si note que el 7805 a pesar de tener un disipador de calor toma una temperatura alta  usando  los 12 v 2A
Lo que entiendo es que remplace el regulador y toda la etapa de regulación incluyendo el trasformador de 12  voltio por una fuente switching de celular de 5V 2A.
te agradezco que me corrijas si entendí mal, ya que voy a comenzar a preparar los elemento de la  prueba


----------



## nelsonr

Buen día 
Hola  DOSMETOS y Compañeros ,ya pude eliminar el sonido del gron que les comente, lo pude eliminar dejando la fuente lejos de los demás circuito. Pero mi circuito usa dos tipos de voltaje. Una parte usa 12 v 2 Amperios para un juego de sirenas y en la otra parte usa 5v 1.5 amperios para los  micro controladores y demás piezas.
Para realizar la reducción utilizo el regulado L7805 como comente en lineas anteriores y como dice DOSMETOS se calienta mucho aunque utilice un disipador de calor. 
Tienen idea porque regulador puedo remplazar el L7805 que no genere tanto calor o que técnica puedo usar ya que necesito los 12 v para un sirena y los 5 v para los micro controladores y demás.


----------



## sergiot

El que te dijo que se iba a calentar fui yo, pero no viene al caso.

Podes implementar una resistencia shunt en paralelo al 7805, de esa manera "compartis" con la resistencia la corriente del circuito y la potencia disipada, tenes que calcularla como para que sin el 7805 tengas unos 4V, si la corriente que se consume es constante o varia muy poco es mejor, y luego colocas el 7805 el cual fijará tu tensión en 5V, hay otras cosas por hacer, pero esto es rápido y sencillo.


----------



## nelsonr

Gracias sergiot, cuando conecto la R en paralelo con el 7805, te refieres a que la pata 1 de la resistencias la conecte a la pata del 7805 que le llegan los 12 v, y la pata dos de la resistencia al negativo. Entiendo que esto es para bajar un poco la corriente y voltaje que le llega al 7805 y así lo que tenga que procesar el regulador sea menos.
Corrígeme si entendí mal
Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## sergiot

No no, debes colocarla entre los 12V y los 5V, imagina que tu 7805 se convierta en una resistencia hipotética por la circulara "x" cantidad de corriente, y es la causante del calor, bien si a esa hipotética resistencia le coloco otra en paralelo, la corriente que circula ahora se reparte entre el 7805 y la nueva resistencia, como la corriente total es la misma, por cada rama circulará una porción del total, la cantidad de corriente que circule por la resistencia y el 7805 dependerá de tus cálculos.

Lo que debes tener en cuenta es que nunca calcules la resistencia para que del lado de los 5V haya mas que eso, es algo obvio, pero vale aclararlo, además esta resistencia también se va a calentar asi que tienes que considerar el tamaño de esta según sea necesario.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además de la resistencia aliviadora de Sergiot 



https://www.google.com.ar/url?url=h...ggYMAE&usg=AFQjCNG3j05BZY1IETRfTRM0GmVPd7HKpA


----------



## nelsonr

hola saludos a todos, la verdad que e buscado bastante para no incomodar, pero no se que valor darle o como calcular la resistencias hipotética (regulador) para poder calcular la segunda resistencia.
te agradezco que me orientes un poco de donde puedo buscar algo mas de información o si  puedes dejarme algún ejemplo de guía te lo agradezco.
Me disculpan si estoy preguntando algo muy básico.


----------



## sergiot

Es un calculo simple, tenes que saber de ante mano cuanto consume tu circuito, si ese consumo es variable tendrás que usar el valor de corriente mas bajo, sabiendo eso deberas calcular una resistencia para que el valor de tensión esté entre un 60% a un 80% del valor ideal, es decir que si dejamos solo esa resistencia alimentando el circuito sabemos que no va a funcionar, pero tampoco se quemará por exceso de tensión, del resto de la tensión que te falta para llegar al valor ideal se encargará el regulador, el cual proporcionará lo necesario para llegar a ese valor ideal.


----------



## shevchenko

buenas estoy armando una fuente para un amplificador... aquí  va más lo que tengo y lo que puedo hacer con el...
trafo 200w 
50v 5A (×2) 
el gran dilema es que es para 2 canales UCD el cual es bien ruidoso al poner 2 canales cerca y compartir fuente... así que aquí tengo que hacer lo mejor posible para luego lidiar con blindaje y posición de placas/disipador/inductor etc
hice una hace un tiempo y quedó así =
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




se ve correcto? si bien esta placa lleva 2 caps de 4700uF x70v y 2 de 4700uF x100v...
agregaré algunls caps de 70v 1uF y 10uF para cada rama y algunas lentejitas.... 

gracias de ante mano y Saludos!
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

*FogoSugerencia:* Trazos mas gruesos a los electrolíticos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una estañada gruesa


----------



## shevchenko

así quedó instada en su trafo (de un equipo de musica) 
subo un bosquejo de la que estoy armando!


----------



## Fogonazo

shevchenko dijo:


> https://scontent-eze1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5e62a4929ef9c2daa6ef93e9ae06771b&oe=598A1AB6
> así quedó instada en su trafo (de un equipo de musica)
> subo un bosquejo de la que estoy armando!



Considerando que ya es "Acto consumado" 

*Nueva FogoSugerencia:* Soldar al trazo de los electrolíticos un conductor (Trozo alambre bobinar) y unir todo con abundante estaño.


----------



## shevchenko

Ese, es caso olvidado ya quedó así y lo regalé junto con un zener... (amplificador )
el que estoy haciendo ahora me conviene pedir consejos 




creo que si amontono todo un poco podría intercalar un inductor entre los caps y el puente rectificador y tal vez 2 verticales en las salidas +y- ( convienen? pues me sobran  )


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas, estoy armando los inductores que pondré entre diodos y caps y el inductor de salida,
son muy inadecuados los inductores de filtro de línea? 
(como el gris con alambre rojo de la foto?
agrego los avances!


Saludos!

ahora a hacer pruebas  y medidas (si hice todo al revez)


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno como novedades el filtro de salida (los ultimos inductores, los amarillos) calientan mucho mucho con el UCD peero no hay absolutamente ningún ruidito raro!
Usé cables de 4mm y 2.5x2 para GND menos de 20 cnt y va bien pruebo con el otro canal y veo mañana de hqcere gap a esos toroides o colocar unos verticales como era el plan ya que el flujo en ese punto va en un sólo sentido voy mal con u toroidal justo ahí... si es uno para las 2 salidas puede ser si...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso no es ferrite , es polvo de hierro compactado . . . hacele un entrehierro


----------



## shevchenko

sisi para mañana hago eso ya me lo esperaba ya que hay flujo magnético en 1 solo sentido! 
conecte el otro ucd y extraordinario no hay ningún ruido!!
no tengo cables de entrada de audio mallados ni nada blindado
los 2 ucd en el mismo disipador!
extrañamente antes sonaba una más fuerte pero feo y el otro más claro pero más bajo....
ahora suenan exactamente iguales! 
la magia de una fuente decente!


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he buscado y no he encontrado información al respecto, ( Disculpen si no lo busque bien), ¿que ventajas o desventajas hay entre usar uno o dos puentes de diodos?
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## sergiot

Si te referis al circuito que mostras es porque cada puente es para cada secundario, es una fuente partida, y esta rectificando en onda completa, no se que parte no se entiende del diagrama ya que al ser salida puente no se puede poner otra cosa.

En audio hay que evitar de todas la maneras posible cualquier resto de alterna, ya que al ser de 50Hz se mete en las etapas amplificadoras y es claramente audible y muy molesto.


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, he buscado y no he encontrado información al respecto, ( Disculpen si no lo busque bien), ¿que ventajas o desventajas hay entre usar uno o dos puentes de diodos?
> Gracias y Saludos



Fijate en este lugar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/silencio-hospital-fuentes-alimentacion-149009/

Hay que analizar el camino de los pulsos de carga / descarga de los condensadores de filtrado principales y su incidencia en el punto de referencia de 0 V para el resto del circuito que pueda ser sensible a los ruidos .


----------



## rulfo

En la imagen se rectifica los dos secundarios por separado, cada uno con su puente, o tambien se puede  unir en serie ambos secundarios y Rectificarlo con un sólo puente, a eso me refiero, que cual es la mejor opción...


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> *En la imagen se rectifica los dos secundarios por separado, cada uno con su puente*, o tambien se puede  unir en serie ambos secundarios y Rectificarlo con un sólo puente, a eso me refiero, que cual es la mejor opción...




*Opción N° 1*
La mejor opción es mantener los secundarios *separados* y emplear *2* puentes rectificadores.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo personalmente poneria los dos secundarios del mismo trafo en série donde la suma de los dos secundarios es la masa o tierra y una unica puente rectificadora  conectada en los extremos dels devanados, lo banco de capacitores electroliticos manten como ya estas. Con eso gañas un poco mas de tensión DC de salida si conparado a la montagen con dos puentes rectificadores una ves que hay solamente un diodo por cada semiciclo del AC , menor recalientamento de la puente y aun economiza una puente rectificadora.
Bueno eso es solamente una questión de gustos y como cada uno tiene lo sujo dejo la decisión final de como montar o armar al gusto de cada uno.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamir84

La verdad es lo mejor que hay de esta forma, adiós ruidos y componente AC en los Hi Fi amplifier


----------



## mati9054

Buenos días!

Tengo una duda, respecto al cálculo de los capacitores. Quizá alguno ya lo preguntó pero hasta donde busqué, no vi nada.

La teoría dice que cuanto más capacitores pongamos en paralelo, mejores resultados obtendremos. Sin embargo viendo por ejemplo los diagramas de Rod Elliott, como ser el P04, simplemente utiliza un capacitor de 10.000 uF y ya...

No estaría entendiendo: si se supone que los diagramas de Elliott suelen ser excelentes referencias, por qué no tendría él en cuenta esto?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el amplificador tiene una distorsión del 10 % , ¿ Que sentido tendria ponerle 10.000 uF ?

Es todo un conjunto de cuestiones a tener en cuenta. La capacidad va en proporción a la corriente consumida e inversamente proporcional al zumbido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que un esquema lleve un cap de 10000 uF no significa que deba usarse solo un capacitor, sino que vale cualquier combinacion que resulte en un valor similar. Por eso podes 10 caps de 1000 uF y lograr el mismo efecto de filtrado com soporte a mayor corriente de ripple y menos ESR.


----------



## mati9054

Esta bien. A eso va mi pregunta. Entonces el esquema de elliott podría decirse que es simplificador, cuando uno entiende dicha teoría. No?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mati9054 dijo:


> Esta bien. A eso va mi pregunta. Entonces el esquema de elliott podría decirse que es simplificador, cuando uno entiende dicha teoría. No?


Cualquier esquema puede ser una representacion simplificada o no... depende que quieras mostrar.
Si le pones un cap de 10000uF andará perfecto y si le pones 10 x 1000 andará igual de bien. La diferencia va a estar en el costo final y en una "mejor" performance, de los que no vas a ver sus efectos hasta luego de muchos años, asi que hacelo comi te guste, lo que importa es saber las diferencias...


----------



## ni

Randy Slone en el libro "high power audio amplifier construction" recomienda 1000uf por cada 10 watts de potencia.


----------



## mati9054

Muchas gracias a todos! Se pueden mezclar valores de uF para llegar al deseado? Por ejemplo 2200uF en paralelo con 8200uF (calculo que la respuesta tendrá que ver con lo de reducir la impedancia, pero me serviría confirmarlo)



ni dijo:


> Randy Slone en el libro "high power audio amplifier construction" recomienda 1000uf por cada 10 watts de potencia.
> 
> https://image.ibb.co/eeYvZQ/amp.png



Que extraño. Quizá sea por algun sobredimensionamiento en mis calculos, pero para 50W/canal con una fuente de +/-30Vcc los calculos me dan de 15 a 20 mil uF *por rama* de la fuente, tomando como Vr entre el 5 y 7% aproximadamente... 
Ahi habla de mucha menos capacitancia.


----------



## shevchenko

Por que no copiar a un comercial?
si bien varía si es fuente conmutada o lineal (aqui solo vemos lineal)
tambien varia si dicho amplificador esta en clase G o H
mi equipo aiwa (japon año 1994) usa 2200uF para 15+15wrms (con inyectores)
Philips usa 4700uF para  3 stk403-130  
el datasheet del stk403-130 habla de 10.000uF por rama!!!! (para 1 solo ic) 
yo estoy usando un transformador de 250W con 4700x2 en cada rama, +inductor  y un amplificador de 150w va perfecto... incluso con un clase D no tengo ripple (bueno si pero muy poco y no afecta en nada que yo, un simple mortal, pueda notar)
Para un clase D rinden mas varios caps de menos capacidad?
pero para un AB tal vez un solo capacitor por lado funcionará perfecto,
incluso en los UCD no creo que sea recomendado poner caps de baja Rs... 
No te olvides que poner caps en paralelo tambien resta un poco de capacidad... tambien tendras un diseño de placa mas complejopor su punto estrella mucho mas grande....
Tal vez comencemos por ahi... un buen diseño de placa, y pongamos lo mejor que nuestro bolsillo (o el del cliente) permita y finjamos demencia.


----------



## mati9054

En si, Un par de capacitores no hace diferencia al bolsillo. Pero si es cierto el tema de lo complicado para un principiante. Poner 4 capacitores por rama termina siendo 16 caps para ambos canales. medio engorroso a la hora de diseñar el pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

Algo mas sobre lo mismo, puesta a tierra, retornos, Etc, explicado con lindos dibujitos 

Está en ingles, tal como toda la literatura técnica *"Jugosa"*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo mas sobre lo mismo, puesta a tierra, retornos, Etc, explicado con lindos dibujitos
> Está en ingles, tal como toda la literatura técnica *"Jugosa"*


Yo había publicado una versión anterior de ese docuento por _*ACÁ*_, pero esta mas nueva pinta mejor!!!


----------



## sebastian_severino

No se si es el hilo correcto, pero aquí va la cuestión: ¿Cual de los dos razonamientos es valido?

Datos:
a) Potencia deseada del amplificador 40W
b) Ganancia del amplificador x23 (27,3 dB)
c) Caída interna de tensión del amplificador 4V (Clipping Voltage)
d) Impedancia nominal del parlante 8Ohms
e) Impedancia mínima 5,4Ohms aproximadamente como se observa en el gráfico adjunto

Razonamiento 1:

La impedancia nominal del parlante esta calificada como de 8Ohms, para una potencia de 40w la tensión efectiva en los bornes del parlante sera:
                Vrms = √(40x8)
                Vrms = 17,89v
y la tensión pico        
                Vpico = Vrms*1,4142
                Vpico = 25,3v

por tanto teniendo en cuenta la caída interna de tensión necesito una fuente simétrica de al menos 

                V = 25,3V+4V
*V = 29,3v*

para obtener los 40w sabiendo que la ganancia es de 23, la tensión de la señal de audio de entrada deberá ser

                Virms = Vorms / 23
                Virms = 17,89vrms / 23
*Virms = 0,78Vrms*


Razonamiento 2:

Si observamos el gráfico vemos un pico de impedancia en la frecuencia de resonancia y una tendencia de crecimiento de la impedancia cerca de un 1Khz. Podríamos considerarlas como “distorsiones” y eliminarlas con una red zobel y un filtro notch. En tal caso tomaríamos la impedancia "real" del parlante como de *5,4Ohms*. Realizando los mismo cálculos que en el razonamiento anterior obtenemos:

                Vrms = √(40x5,4)
                Vrms = 14,7v
y la tensión pico
                Vpico = Vrms*1,4142
                Vpico = 20,8v

por tanto teniendo en cuenta la caída interna de tensión para alcanzar los 40w necesito una fuente simétrica de al menos 

                V = 20,8V+4V
*V = 24,8v*

la tensión de la señal de audio de entrada para deberá ser

                Virms = Vorms / 23
                Virms = 14,7vrms / 23
*Virms = 0,64Vrms
*


----------



## Fogonazo

Nop, definitivamente no es el hilo correcto.

Y no comprendo a donde deseas llegar con estos cálculos.


----------



## poseidon84

sebastian_severino dijo:


> No se si es el hilo correcto, pero aquí va la cuestión: ¿Cual de los dos razonamientos es valido?



Para 40W sobre 8 OHM necesitas un pico de al menos 25V , si a esto le sumas las caidas en la resistencia de emisor de un clase AB, y transitores , la caida en los diodos del puente rectificador , estariamos hablando de una continua de +/- 30VCC y el trafo de 22+22 / 2A mono  o 4 A estereo


----------



## crosales

Gente, adjunto estas imagenes de una fuente que estoy por hacer. Es para un ampli con tda 7294 en puente. Tiene 11 capacitores en paralelo de 2200uf. Lo calcule para un 6% de rizado todo segun el post.. Me gustaria que me la juzguen y me digan que les parece, si tienen que tirar a matar tiren sin asco que asi aprendo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Con _*24.200uF*_ por rama y aún tienes 6% de rizado. ¿ Estas seguro de los cálculos ?


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con _*24.200uF*_ por rama y aún tienes 6% de rizado. ¿ Estas seguro de los cálculos ?


Hice los cálculos según el post, aunque cuando lo simule en multisim tuve menos, son 168w la potencia calculada con pérdidas, 21.82v el voltaje ya rectificado y la corriente por rama es de 3.89A
Lo que más me preocupa es la tierra en estrella, que no se si estará bien así.


----------



## Fogonazo

crosales dijo:


> Hice los cálculos según el post, aunque cuando lo simule en multisim tuve menos, son 168w la potencia calculada con pérdidas, 21.82v el voltaje ya rectificado y la corriente por rama es de 3.89A
> *Lo que más me preocupa es la tierra en estrella, que no se si estará bien así*.


Así como está es correcto, solo trata de hace las pistas (+) y (-) un poco mas gruesas


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como está es correcto, solo trata de hace las pistas (+) y (-) un poco mas gruesas


 muchas gracias, hace poco empecé con el diseño de PCB y estoy muy paranoico, es más tengo armado también una pcb de tu amplificador clase a para auriculares que todavía no probé,está próximo a eso, y no se que tan bien quedó


----------



## Fogonazo

crosales dijo:


> muchas gracias, hace poco empecé con el diseño de PCB y estoy muy paranoico, es más tengo armado también una pcb de tu amplificador clase a para auriculares que todavía no probé,está próximo a eso, y no se que tan bien quedó


Antes de terminar el diseño del impreso consigue y mide los capacitores, no sea cosa que luego no entren o queden mal.


----------



## crosales

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de terminar el diseño del impreso consigue y mide los capacitores, no sea cosa que luego no entren o queden mal.


Si, me tomé el trabajo de medirlos con calibre, ya me pasó que supuse algo y luego tuve que hacer malabares  también me pasó de imprimir y comprobar que la medida no era...



Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como está es correcto, solo trata de hace las pistas (+) y (-) un poco mas gruesas


Convendría agregarle unas resistencias a tierra para descargar los capacitores cuando lo desconecte? Por qué 24200uf se me hace que se va a mantener por un rato


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches, tengo un par de dudas:
1° Tengo dos transformadores que usualmente son usados para elevar la tensión de 110vac a 220vac ¿podría invertir el transformador es decir la parte de 220 conectarla a 110 y obtener 55 vac?
2° ¿si tengo dos fuentes simples y quiero armar una simétrica las conecto en serie pero si tengo una diferencia entre ambas de 5 vdc tendré problemas al conectar un amplificador? (71vdc + 76vdc)
Use el buscador pero no me direcciono a algún tema que resuelva mis dudas lamento si estas dudas no van aquí por cierto muuuy buen tema! 
Pdt: Ambas cosas serán usadas para audio tanto el transformador como las dos fuentes simples. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches, tengo un par de dudas:
> 1° Tengo dos transformadores que usualmente son usados para elevar la tensión de 110vac a 220vac ¿podría invertir el transformador es decir la parte de 220 conectarla a 110 y obtener 55 vac?


¿ Estas seguro que son transformadores y NO auto-transformadores ?


> 2° ¿si tengo dos fuentes simples y quiero armar una simétrica las conecto en serie pero si tengo una diferencia entre ambas de 5 vdc tendré problemas al conectar un amplificador? (71vdc + 76vdc)
> Use el buscador pero no me direcciono a algún tema que resuelva mis dudas lamento si estas dudas no van aquí por cierto muuuy buen tema!


Con esa diferencia de tensión


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches sr fogonazo, si son transformadores sus dos bobinados no tienen conexión, están aislados la persona que me los regalo dijo que cumplían esa función. 

Respecto a las dos fuentes en el peor de los casos que sucedería con el amplificador? 
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches sr fogonazo, si son transformadores sus dos bobinados no tienen conexión, están aislados la persona que me los regalo dijo que cumplían esa función.
> 
> Respecto a las dos fuentes en el peor de los casos que sucedería con el amplificador?
> Gracias por tu ayuda.


Se me ocurre que podría aparecer tensión continua en la salida de parlante, distorsión asimétrica ¿¿¿???
Nunca se me ocurrió pensar en la posibilidad de distintas tensiones de alimentación de los rail´s


----------



## hell_fish

Muchas gracias fogonazo por tan prontas respuestas. 

El amplificador en cuestion es el irs900d no presentó problemas a pesar de la diferencia de voltaje en los rail's. 

Saludos.


----------



## antonioll74

Que tal Fogonazo. Después de leer y y leer tu información continuo confundido.
1.- para calcular un transformador:
    Un amplificador x que dice ser de 400w monoural y se alimenta con +-70v tiene 4 transistores 2sc5200 y 4 transistores 2sa1943
El calculo sería:
400 w+40%=560 w esto lo dividimos entre el vca que es 100 vca = a 5.6 A.
El área del núcleo seria raíz cuadrada de 560=23.66 cm2.
Para sacar el calibre del primario es 560/voltaje de la red 120vca=4.6A.
Para sacar el calibre del secundario es 560/vca del secundario 100vca=5.6A.

Ahora la confusión esta aquí. 
Se dice que cada transistor de este tipo consume 1.5A por lo tanto, 8 transistores x 1.5 A= 12 A, y 12A x 100vca= 1200w es decir, se  tendria que hacer un trafo de 1200w de la manera anterior?


----------



## Kuro-chan

Primero que nada no podemos decir un transistor consume 1.5A X.
esto dependerá del voltaje y la carga alá que se vea sometido,
Después tenemos que los 2sc5200 tienen una disipación máxima de 150Wpico (ojo) Wats picó valor máximo a una temperatura de (25.C) teníendo ésto en cuenta son 8 transistores,
8 X 150W = 1200W esto no es así Por los siguientes motivos.
1.la potencia de dicipacion De 150W es un valor máximo o picó (no) de potencia continúa Se les suele exigir 45% a un 70% máximo la transistor.
*para que después de una horas funciónando no salga humo del amplificador *.
2. Los 150w de dicipacion indicados en el Dasheet son a (25.C) lo cual no pasa los transistores se calienta y pierden la capacidad de dicipacipar potencia, incluso con un ventilador y un buen dicipador puede alcanzar fácil mente más de (55.C) por supuesto según la exigencia.
3.un parlante no tiene una impedancia fija como una resistencia si no que varia en determinadas frecuencias un parlante de 4ohms pude presentar impedancias bajas de hasta menos de 2.4ohms.
4. Por lo anterior lo alimentarán con 50Vac y 50Vac  50X50=2500÷4ohms del parlante=625W como la eficiencia de un amplificador clase AB suele ser de +/-75% (625x0.75=468+/- a la salida de amplificador a 4 ohms como ya mencioné no tiene una impedancia fija con estándar se toma que de 8 transistores 150x8=1200÷2=600w esto varía por los factores entriores.

Y Por un monto de cosa que tendría que explicate y meda flojera o talvez mañana, tengo sueño adiós.


----------



## Fogonazo

Los transistores *NO *consumen, "administran / controlan / conmutan"

Si quieres leer sobre el tema aquí tienes una *guía *de diseño


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si es una "carga activa" ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Dos papers interesantes sobre la reducción de "Ground loop´s" y diseño de PCB´s optimizando la cancelación de zumbidos.


----------



## NESTOR

buenas tardes , tengo 2 tarjetas variables scr  de 20 a 90 vdc  a 12 amp  para control de motores de 90vdc, si conecto estas dos fuentes en serie me servira para alimentar un amplificador? obteniendo  90 y -90 con el tap central en la union de las dos fuentes?  es decir 180  vdc en los extremos libres de las fuentes?


----------



## Fogonazo

NESTOR dijo:


> buenas tardes , tengo 2 tarjetas variables scr  de 20 a 90 vdc  a 12 amp  para control de motores de 90vdc, si conecto estas dos fuentes en serie me servira para alimentar un amplificador? obteniendo  90 y -90 con el tap central en la union de las dos fuentes?  es decir 180  vdc en los extremos libres de las fuentes?


No


----------



## Darknight560

Que tal mis estimados, ando diseñando un amplificador para sonido ambiental, el chiste que leyendo toda la informacion que el buen Fogonazo nos dio, me surgio la siguiente duda.

Tengo un transformador con tap central con los voltajes de esta manera ( 13.55 , 0 , 13.55 ) con lo cual tengo 27.1 VCA  y una corriente de 5A, cabe aclarar que el mugre transformador dice en su etiqueta que otorga 24VCA, pero bueno es es otro tema ( si sobrevivio mi TDA2030  al probarlo con ese transformador en una fuente simple que hice hace tiempo  ). Yendo al grano, recalcule toda la fuente en base a los voltajes dados por mi transformador; cabe aclarar que necesito de un total de 117W ya que manejaria un total de 6 amplificadores con el TDA2030 y para  no alargar mas mi duda, resulta que al calcular la corriente que necesito por cada rama obtuve lo siguiente:

I=58.6W / 19 Vcd
I=3.09 A

Lo cual al  considerar un riso del 6% (1.14V)  obtuve que la capacitancia resultante  era de 22587.77 uF, por lo cual decidi utilizar 4 condensadores de  5600 uF por rama . Eso me da un total de 8 capacitores en mi fuente. La pregunta es, creen que sea necesario hacer uso de un soft start? ya que me da miedo hace estallar la caja de fusibles de mi casa .  Adjunto el diagrama de mi fuente por si es de utilidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Darknight560 dijo:


> La pregunta es, creen que sea necesario hacer uso de un soft start? ya que me da miedo hace estallar la caja de fusibles de mi casa


Si algo va a estallar, eso será el transformador y nó los fusibles de tu casa... a menos que el transformador sea toroidal, pero con esa potencia tan baja dudo que suceda algo malo...


----------



## Darknight560

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si algo va a estallar, eso será el transformador y nó los fusibles de tu casa... a menos que el transformador sea toroidal, pero con esa potencia tan baja dudo que suceda algo malo...


Entonces por lo que entendí todo estará bien y no quemare mis fusibles y transformador? O mi transformador visitará las puertas del cielo (no es toroidal )


----------



## NESTOR

Fogonazo dijo:


> No



Gracias, hay alguna explicacion de porque no se puede?  Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero el ruido sería terrible y prácticamente imposible de filtrar y segundo el peligro de muerte al electrificar el equipo de audio.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Distorsión en audio debida a la fuente de alimentación*


----------



## blasidalen

Hola a todos,por que motivo no se montan fusibles en las ramas del secundario?por la impedancia?


----------



## halows

Tengo una fuente de un amplificador clase G de +95 +45 0 -45 -95, mi duda es la siguiente: ¿Pueden usarse solos las rieles altas HV para algún otro proyecto tipo AB equivalente? Considerando no modificar componentes. Sé que puedo desmontar toda la riel baja LV y dejar la que necesito pero entre extremos y tierra tengo 95v y el valor comercial mas cercano de filtros es de 100v y me parece muy apretado. ¿Conviene asociar filtros en serie con divisores resistivos, o dejar así el arreglo? ¿Trabajaría sin problemas solo usando la riel alta? Gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## DanielOPerez

Hola a todos.  Tenía ganas de armar un pequeño amplificador, como hobbie, y por lo tanto estuve leyendo este post sobre fuentes del cual aprendí mucho, sin embargo no vi (ni encontré usando el buscador) casi nada acerca de los fusibles, y dado que es una medida básica de seguridad quería saber si alguien podría contar algo sobre ellos. Por ejemplo: donde es correcto ponerlos, como calcular el valor necesario, buenas costumbres a la hora de armar la fuente, etc. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mat-Corr

Hola a todos, alguien que por favor me saque de duda, he armado una fuente simétrica de  un amplificador para bajos (graves), pero solo le he puesto dos condensadores por rama de 10.000 microF/ 100v  ( 20.000 en total por rama ) , sabiendo que el transformador toroidal es de 10 A , 60 vca,  y que rectificados dan  +-80 vcc  y el amplificador tiene 24  transistores por canal, *serán suficientes para un buen filtrado?* Agradezco la colaboración y disculpen el poco conocimiento al respecto.


carlos correa dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien que por favor me saque de duda, he armado una fuente simétrica de  un amplificador para bajos (graves), pero solo le he puesto dos condensadores por rama de 10.000 microF/ 100v  ( 20.000 en total por rama ) , sabiendo que el transformador toroidal es de 10 A , 60 vca,  y que rectificados dan  +-80 vcc , puente rectificador de 20A  y el amplificador tiene 24  transistores por canal, *serán suficientes para un buen filtrado?* *¿influye  el filtrado para que se escuche o se tenga un buen bajo, sabiendo que se tiene un buen parlante?* Agradezco la colaboración y disculpen el poco conocimiento al respecto.


----------



## sebsjata

carlos correa dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien que por favor me saque de duda, he armado una fuente simétrica de  un amplificador para bajos (graves), pero solo le he puesto dos condensadores por rama de 10.000 microF/ 100v  ( 20.000 en total por rama ) , sabiendo que el transformador toroidal es de 10 A , 60 vca,  y que rectificados dan  +-80 vcc  y el amplificador tiene 24  transistores por canal, *serán suficientes para un buen filtrado?* Agradezco la colaboración y disculpen el poco conocimiento al respecto.


Primero que todo, el dato que das de los 24 transistores por rama no nos dice absolutamente nada, pero como dices que la fuente entrega 80V debería de entregarte bajo una carga de 4Ohm una potencia de ~560W por canal y la corriente de 6.6A por amplificador así que tú transformador está muy pequeño, deberia de entregar 14A, con el filtrado que tiene tienes un ripple de 5.8V osea el 7.3%, asumiendo que tu red eléctrica es de 60Hz y que tu transformador entregue la corriente que es necesaria.
Si puedes poner dos más de 10.000uF por rama quedaría con un ripple de 3V osea 3.6%


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien que por favor me saque de duda, he armado una fuente simétrica de  un amplificador para bajos (graves), pero solo le he puesto dos condensadores por rama de 10.000 microF/ 100v  ( 20.000 en total por rama ) , sabiendo que el transformador toroidal es de 10 A , 60 vca,  y que rectificados dan  +-80 vcc  *y el amplificador tiene 24  transistores por canal,* serán suficientes para un buen filtrado? Agradezco la colaboración y disculpen el poco conocimiento al respecto.



El dato de 24 transistores, así como el color de tu camisa o el tipo de calzado que estás usando, *NO *sirven de nada.

Lee el tema desde el comienzo.


----------



## LuisVonka

no me llegue a leer las 40 paginas, pero si las primeras 3...siempre me gusto y me interesa aprender todo esto del audio y la electronica...desde que compre mi primer amplificador siempre me intrigo cual seria la potencia real que entrega y me llevo a pelear con amigos por discutir lo que entregaban sus equipos...lo que me parece raro es que marcas de prestigio como Crown ofrezca tantos Watts pero con un consumo eléctrico de menos de la mitad de su potencia declarada...No cierran los números ni siendo etapas de clase D...Siempre mi duda fue qué observar para distinguir aquel amplificador mas capaz ya que ni en las marcas puedo confiar???
Seguiré leyendo el resto de las paginas para complementar mis conocimientos y mejorar mis etapas que poseo hace tantos años (Skp Max310, Apogee P2000)...
Saludos!


----------



## acuariodj

Hola muchachos/as del foro, después de varios años puedo volver hacer otro proyecto. Bueno aca vamos con la idea y las dudas..

El proyecto es:  AMPLIFICADOR AMPLIABLE hasta 1500w, de joaquin (Ampletos)

El amplificador lo voy hacer en una etapa de 1200w, con 12 transistores 2sc5200 con su par 2sa1943 (total de 24 transistores) según datasheet, estos transistores se recomienda usarlos a una potencia de 100w (los cuales se llega a esa potencia x pares). Estos lo voy alimentar con una fuente de +-85 vcc.

Según calculo, la tension para transformador dice que:

Va= (170/1.4142) + 1.4 = 122vca

Al ser fuente partida: el trafo tiene que ser 61 0 61 vca

Potencia del transformador:

1200w + (1200 * 0.4)= 1680w redondeo a 1700w

Corriente del transformador:

I=1700w / 122v = 13.93A = 14A

Aquí las dudas ¿ Estos 14A que entrega el trafo, son lo que van a utilizar los transistores de salida? En caso que sea correcto… ¿esta bien decir que se divide 1.16A por cada transistor o quizás menos teniendo en cuenta los componentes de la placa driver?

Según mi entender… los transistores funcionan según el semiciclo que esté pasando de señal. Es decir que cuando funcionan los transistores NPN utilizan toda la corriente, mientras que los PNP están en reposo ¿SIN CONSUMO DE CORRIENTE?

Voy a los cálculos de filtrado de la fuente:

1700w / 2 = 850w x rama

850w / 85v = 10A

Aca otra duda, el transformador me puede entregar una corriente de 14A, ¿porque cada rama tiene un consumo solo de 10A y no de 14A, si tenemos en cuenta que cada rama funciona según el semiciclo de la señal? Sigo:

Vr a 4%= 85v * (4/100)

Vr= 3.4v

C=10A / (2*50*3.4)

C=0.029411

C=29.411uf = redondeo 30.000uf x rama



Bien, esta es una parte de las inquietudes que tengo, si me equivoque en algún calculo, a su sabiduría me debo. Después de esta primera etapa de dudas tengo algunas mas que seguramente les voy a consultar cuando resolvamos esta parte. Quiero pulir bien este proyecto ya que es bastante costoso. Y una vez en funcionamiento esta etapa mono, voy armar la otra exactamente igual.

Los dejo saludos¡¡¡ aguardo su ayuda¡¡


----------



## ska_gatotw

No miré en detalle, pero parecen correctos tus cálculos y bastante finos, en lo personal prefiero mirar todo como una caja negra y calculando mas en general, no que hace cada rama del transformador en cada momento, si quiero 100w, le pongo un transformador de 140W, y la corriente la estimo sin pensar en el punto medio, si es 30+30 son 60V, 140/60=2.33A
Claro que yo no llegué nunca a armar amplis tan grandes, en los que afinar el lápiz ahorra costos, por ahora lo mas grande que manejo son 100W y me puedo dar el lujo de sobredimensionar componentes.

Mas allá de todo, armar un ampli tan grande requiere muchísima experiencia, con la cual estos cálculos saldrían de taquito, ¿estás seguro de lo que estás intentando?



acuariodj dijo:


> Aca otra duda, el transformador me puede entregar una corriente de 14A, ¿porque cada rama tiene un consumo solo de 10A y no de 14A, si tenemos en cuenta que cada rama funciona según el semiciclo de la señal?


Según tus cálculos, 4 es para las pérdidas en general (40%) y 10 se van a los parlantes, sea en cada semiciclo o en el ciclo completo.


----------



## sergio636

Hola qué tal, una pequeña consulta , haber si alguien me puede iluminar y así despejar algunas dudas , quiero medir el rizado de la fuente , hice lo siguiente poner el tester en ac intercalar un capa de 470 uf y medir entre el punto medio y uno de los extremos (+-) con el volumen de la potencia al máximo ( o al menos hasta que escucho distorcion ) y al medir me marca 800 mili Volt . En reposo osea sin consumo marca cero , la fuente es de 80+- 20 amp y tiene 10.000 uf por rama , desde ya muchas gracias espero su respuesta


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

sergio636 dijo:


> Hola qué tal, una pequeña consulta , haber si alguien me puede iluminar y así despejar algunas dudas , quiero medir el rizado de la fuente , hice lo siguiente poner el tester en ac intercalar un capa de 470 uf y medir entre el punto medio y uno de los extremos (+-) con el volumen de la potencia al máximo ( o al menos hasta que escucho distorcion ) y al medir me marca 800 mili Volt . En reposo osea sin consumo marca cero , la fuente es de 80+- 20 amp y tiene 10.000 uf por rama , desde ya muchas gracias espero su respuesta



¿Puedes poner fotos de la fuente de alimentación?


----------



## sergio636

Hola ahí una foto de los capacitores y el trafo todavía no monte nada hasta que no quede bien


----------



## sebsjata

sergio636 dijo:


> Hola ahí una foto de los capacitores y el trafo todavía no monte nada hasta que no quede bien


Crítica constructiva:
Se ve Espantoso, dale un poco mas de cariño y organiza ese desastre de cables. Se que el montaje es preliminar, pero debes de organizar desde un comienzo, si no, se va complicando la cosa a medida que avances en el armado.


----------



## sergio636

Jajajajaj si si ya lo se, está montado en un gabinete que no da con las medidas ,  pienso ubicarlo en otro lugar y recablear todo , pero así y todo esto no es motivo para que sature por eso anteriormente pregunté si las mediciones que estaba haciendo en la fuente eran correcta


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio636 dijo:


> Hola qué tal, una pequeña consulta , haber si alguien me puede iluminar y así despejar algunas dudas , quiero medir el rizado de la fuente , hice lo siguiente poner el tester en ac intercalar un capa de *470 uf *y medir entre el punto medio y uno de los extremos (+-) con el volumen de la potencia al máximo ( o al menos hasta que escucho distorcion ) y al medir me marca 800 mili Volt . En reposo osea sin consumo marca cero , la fuente es de 80+- 20 amp y tiene 10.000 uf por rama , desde ya muchas gracias espero su respuesta


¿ Donde leíste *470µF* ? , se intercala un capacitor poliester de unos *100nF* * 200V o mas
El rizado se controla a plena carga, sin carga, debería ser 0Vca


----------



## sergio636

Lo saqué de ahí  fogonazo perdón , me equivoque yo


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos días tengan ud mis más cordiales saludos. 

Tengo una duda en cuanto al riple, se pueden usar inductancias en lugar de capacitores para hacer el filtrado? 

Pdt. No necesito una CC limpia solo necesito que no llegue a 0 el voltaje durante el paso por cero de la onda seno.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenos días tengan ud mis más cordiales saludos.
> 
> Tengo una duda en cuanto al riple, se pueden usar inductancias en lugar de capacitores para hacer el filtrado?
> 
> Pdt. No necesito una CC limpia solo necesito que no llegue a 0 el voltaje durante el paso por cero de la onda seno.


Solo inductores *NO*, en todo caso también depende del tipo de carga que le apliques a la fuente

Inductores + capacitores *SI*, en equipos valvulosos era práctica habitual


----------



## hell_fish

Muchas gracias por la respuestas sr fogonazo, mi pregunta va a salirse bastante del tema pero no encuentro ningún tema parecido.
¿Hay forma de filtrar o mejor evitar que el voltaje llegue a 0 en un rectificador de galvanoplastia de 500A monofasico? Resulta que procesos como el de cromado se ve afectado por el riple al intentar controlar la potencia con tiristores. Gracias por la ayuda brindada.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuestas sr fogonazo, mi pregunta va a salirse bastante del tema pero no encuentro ningún tema parecido.
> ¿Hay forma de filtrar o mejor evitar que el voltaje llegue a 0 en un rectificador de galvanoplastia de 500A monofasico? Resulta que procesos como el de cromado se ve afectado por el riple al intentar controlar la potencia con tiristores. Gracias por la ayuda brindada.


Monofásico nones, trifásico *SI*

Además 500A sobre una linea monofásica está cerca de ser una locura.

Tampoco te preocupes mucho porque tu tensión llegue a 0V, en el proceso de galvanoplastia no afectará mayormente


----------



## hell_fish

Gracias fogonazo por tu ayuda, me deja un poco más tranquilo tus respuestas ahora entiendo no es necesario filtrar la CC para galvanoplastia he aquí unos resultados de cobrisado con un circuito de control de potencia con tiristores en el primario del transformador.  

Saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

500 A ¡¡¡¡¡ Con eso puedes alimentar la locomotora de un tren ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo por tu ayuda, me deja un poco más tranquilo tus respuestas ahora entiendo no es necesario filtrar la CC para galvanoplastia he aquí unos resultados de cobrisado con un circuito de control de potencia con tiristores en el primario del transformador.
> 
> Saludos y bendiciones.


Creo haber leído que incluso es deseable que la corriente sea "Pulsante" para evitar la formación de algo ¿¿?? sobre las placas


----------



## Guille2N3055

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio*
> 
> Este apunte es un intento por explicar como se calcula y lleva a la práctica una fuente de alimentación para un equipo de audio *“Decente”*
> 
> Como datos debemos conocer que y cuanto consume nuestra “Cosa amplificadora”, esos datos las sacarán de los datos del esquema propuesto.
> Que seria el voltaje necesario y que corriente en Amperes consume a máxima potencia.
> 
> Un cálculo estimativo de la potencia necesaria seria por ejemplo: para una etapa tipo “AB” que posee un rendimiento de un 60%.
> 60% lo entrega a la salida y el 40% restante va a calentar la atmósfera.
> 
> Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar *200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W*, este es un calculo *“Realista”* ya que en realidad la etapa posee un rendimiento inferior al propuesto, pero se compensa con que el programa musical nunca tomara de la fuente la totalidad de la potencia teórica de las etapas, aunque la etapa este trabajando a máximo no llegara a entregar los 100 W en forma continua por las propias variaciones de la música, incluso reproduciendo “Trash Metal”.
> 
> Hasta ahora sabemos que vamos a necesitar un transformador de unos 280W (Mínimo), pero si ponemos de más no importa, sin exagerar por supuesto.
> 
> En este momento necesitamos conocer el voltaje de alimentación de las etapas para completar el cálculo del transformador necesario.
> 
> El transformador se calcula (Suponiendo una fuente partida) con la formula:
> 
> *Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V
> 
> Donde
> Va* : Voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador
> *Vc* : Voltaje deseado de continua
> *1,4142* : Redondeo de √2
> *1,4 V* : Caída de tensión sobre el rectificador principal
> 
> Suponiendo que necesitemos una fuente de +- 45V (90V)
> Las cuentas deberían dar algo así
> 
> *Va =* (90 / 1,4142) + 1,4 = 63,64 + 1,4 = *65 VCA *
> 
> Como la fuente es partida, esta tensión deberá poseer una derivación en su punto medio, lo que nos dará un transformador de *32,5 - 0 - 32,5 Vca*.
> 
> ¿Y de cuantos amperes? Hacia allá vamos.
> 
> Dijimos que necesitamos una potencia de *280W* y acabamos de calcular la tensión 65V.
> 
> Aplicando el principio de Arquímedes que decía que
> 
> *W = V * I*
> 
> Donde:
> *W =* Potencia
> *V =* Tensión
> *I = * Intensidad
> 
> *W =* V * I  o lo que es lo mismo *I = W / V* nos da que necesitamos
> 
> I = 280 W / 65 V = *4,3 A*
> 
> Hasta aquí tenemos el transformador, que sería de 65Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 4,3A,  pero para la fuente falta bastante.
> 
> Para el cálculo de los diodos (o puente rectificador) la primera idea seria un puente de 5 A (Mala idea)
> 
> Comentario descolgado:
> ¡ Pero! si mis placas consumen 4,3 A y yo le coloco un puente de 5 A, me sobran 0,7 A
> 
> Eso es lo que consumen tus placas, pero entre las placas y el rectificador van unos cositos negros (condensadores), que son los que alisan lo que entrega el rectificador estos hay que mantenerlos permanentemente en carga, sino la etapa de potencia se apaga y nos quedamos sin música.
> Como esos cositos negros se cargan al mismo tiempo que por el otro lado se están descargando hacia las placas, consumen una corriente instantánea muy superior a la nominal de salida durante el pico de los semiciclos del transformador.
> 
> Aquí estoy mareado.
> 
> En un momento, el rectificador provee la corriente de funcionamiento de las placas y la corriente necesaria para reponer la carga del condensador perdida durante el tiempo en que la tensión de la onda es inferior a la tensión acumulada en el condensador.
> 
> Lo cual es mucho mayor que la corriente nominal.
> Si no fuera alérgico a las formulas pondría el calculo de la corriente instantánea, pero digamos que se puede considerar como el 3 veces la corriente nominal, resumiendo necesitamos un rectificador de unos 12 A o mejor 15 A
> 
> Esta es la forma de onda que “Va” a los condensadores, como se ve presenta picos y valles, durante el segmento de “Crecimiento”, el rectificador esta soportando la re-carga del condensador además del propio consumo de las etapas amplificadoras
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27024
> 
> Y esta es la tensión sobre los condensadores, la rampa de descenso se produce durante la parte en que la tensión del transformador pasa por un valle
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27026
> 
> La altura de estas crestas y rampas son las que dan en definitiva la tensión de rizado
> 
> Y ahora tenemos un transformador de 280 W y 65 Vca con toma central y un rectificador de 12 A, lo cual todavía no sirve para nada porque a la salida del transformador-rectificador tenemos una onda con forma de ½ seno y una frecuencia de 100 o 120 Hz. (Depende del país).
> 
> Necesitamos “Filtrar” esta onda para que se asemeje lo mas posible a una tensión continua con la que alimentar nuestras placas de potencia.
> 
> Como ya se estarán imaginando, hay que hacer mas cálculos.
> 
> Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:
> 
> *C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> 
> Donde:
> C: *Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
> *I: *es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
> *F: *es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
> *2 *es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación, la señal  rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será 2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
> *Vr:* es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.
> 
> Esta es una formula práctica, la formula real para el calculo fino de capacidad necesaria es “Insufrible”
> 
> Para nuestro caso:
> 
> Debemos calcular el consumo de corriente de cada rama, para lo cual podemos estimar que cada rama va a proveer la mitad de la potencia total, es decir *140W c/u (280W/2)*, sobre la tensión de esa rama (45V), es decir 140W / 45Vcc ≈ *3,12 A*,  con este valor ahora calcularemos la capacidad necesaria de filtrado.
> 
> Un valor de rizado muy bueno será del 3%  a 5%.
> Uno bueno puede llegar al 7%.
> Uno regular puede llegar al 10%
> 
> En esta aplicación, vamos a tomar un valor del *4%*  que estaría dentro de “Muy bueno”
> 
> Aplicando la formula anterior *C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> 
> Donde:
> Vr* (Rizado admisible) = *4%* de la tensión de la rama de la fuente = *45 V * (4 / 100)
> 
> I = 3,12 A
> F = 50 HZ* (F = 60 Hz para el resto del mundo)
> *Vr = 45 V * (4 / 100 %) = 1,8 V *
> *C = 3,12 A /  (2 * 50 HZ * 1,8 V )
> C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> Aplicando los valores
> C = 3,12A / (2 * 50 * 1,8V)
> C = *0,01733 Faradios = *17300 uF*
> 
> Posibilidad de agrupar capacitores para lograr el total necesario con valores comerciales:
> 2 * 10000 uF = 20000 uF
> 4 * 4700 uF = 18800 uF
> 8 * 2200 uF= 17600 uF
> 
> ¿Y qué opción me conviene más de las 3 posibilidades?
> 
> En realidad lo más conveniente sería colocar 8 condensadores de 2200 uF
> 
> ¿Y por que?, si da menos que el calculo, ¿Y pa´que tanto capacitore? Si con 2 de 10000 uF tengo de sobra.
> 
> Porque el circuito de un condensador “Real” es una serie formada por 3 elementos, una resistencia de muy bajo valor, una bobina también de muy bajo valor y el condensador en si (R + L + C)
> 
> El total de capacidad de un conjunto de condensadores conectados en paralelo es igual a la suma de las capacidades individuales.
> Pero los componentes inductivos y resistivos no se suman de esta forma, se aplica la formulita del paralelo para estos.
> 
> Para la impedancia:
> 1 / L = 1/ L1 + 1 / L2 . . . . . .
> 
> Para la resistencia:
> 1 / R  = 1 / R1 + 1/ R2 . . . . . .
> 
> Si le diéramos valores numéricos a estas 2 últimas formulas veríamos que tanto la resistencia como la inductancia disminuyen al colocarlos en paralelo.
> 
> Como bien calculo Confucio, (inventor del electrón), si coloco condensadores en paralelo (como filtros) a igual capacidad con mayor cantidad, mejor rendimiento.
> 
> Existe otra formula práctica para estimar el valor de los condensador y es la de colocar *2200uF* por cada *Amper de consumo*, para este caso:  *C = 3,12 A * 2200 uF ≈ 6600 uF.*
> 
> Valor que haciendo el cálculo inverso nos daría un rizado del 5% aproximadamente
> Esto funciona aceptablemente para aproximaciones gruesas.
> 
> Si se piensan que ya terminamos con la fuente van por mal camino, se están dejando tentar por “El lado oscuro”


Sin ánimo de opacar tamaña muestra de conocimientos en todos sus artículos, y que sigo con devoción, noto un error en el cálculo de la pot de fuente necesaria del amplificador. Pues, la pot útil en parlantes es el 60% de la entregada por la fuente, y la potencia disipada , la que "va a la atmósfera", esa es el 40 % de la potencia entregada por la fuente, no de la potencia útil. Por lo cual si Pu = 0,6Pfuente, despejando, Pfuente = Pu/0,6 = 200 W/ 0,6 = 334 W. O sea, Pfuente = Pu + Pd = Pfuente x 0,6 + Pfuente x 0,4 . Otra forma de verlo: Pu = 0,6 Pf y Pd = 0,4 Pf, dividiendo miembro a miembro, se simplifica Pf y queda la relación: Pu/Pd = 0,6 / 0,4.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De todas maneras no sería lo mismo calcular para señal provista por generador de audio que para música real que tiene picos y llanos y su promedio es . . .


----------



## Fogonazo

Guille2N3055 dijo:


> Sin ánimo de opacar tamaña muestra de conocimientos en todos sus artículos, y que sigo con devoción, noto un error en el cálculo de la pot de fuente necesaria del amplificador. Pues, la pot útil en parlantes es el 60% de la entregada por la fuente, y la potencia disipada , la que "va a la atmósfera", esa es el 40 % de la potencia entregada por la fuente, no de la potencia útil. Por lo cual si Pu = 0,6Pfuente, despejando, Pfuente = Pu/0,6 = 200 W/ 0,6 = 334 W. O sea, Pfuente = Pu + Pd = Pfuente x 0,6 + Pfuente x 0,4 . Otra forma de verlo: Pu = 0,6 Pf y Pd = 0,4 Pf, dividiendo miembro a miembro, se simplifica Pf y queda la relación: Pu/Pd = 0,6 / 0,4.


Eso ya fue aclarado en el tema


----------



## DanielOPerez

Hola a todos. Les escribo para hacer una consulta sobre los fusibles que se utilizan al armar una fuente y de la cual no pude encontrar respuesta. Se que es mandatario poner un fusible a la entrada del transformador,  sin embargo no me queda claro si es conveniente poner fusibles a la salida de los capacitores (antes del equipo que irá conectado a la fuente). Encontré opiniones de que podría ser dañino para lo que sea que esté conectado si sólo uno de los fusibles se quema, dejando solo la rama positiva o negativa. Si es así, ¿Cual es la forma correcta de poner los fusibles?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DanielOPerez dijo:


> Si es así, ¿Cual es la forma correcta de poner los fusibles?


Cual es la aplicación en que los vas a usar???


----------



## DanielOPerez

Estimado Dr. no entiendo del todo su pregunta y creo que es porque yo tampoco hice la pregunta correcta. Mi idea es armar una fuente para un pequeño amplificador que utilizará dos LM1875, mi duda es ¿Corresponde poner fusibles luego de los capacitores de cada rama?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El asunto es que hay que analizar el comportamiento de cada chip con cada combinación de alimentacion y de si tenes protectores de parlantes o nó.
Por lo general, no hay que poner fusibles en las salidas de alimentación a menos que tengas protectores,  por que en ese caso ellos se ocupan de las fallas de los chips.


----------

